# Tell The Truth aka T4



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Just do it. Please.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

How many threads do you guys go through a month?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New thread time.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Dead.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I blame a lack of AMP


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Listening to BTR


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

This thread needs the joy.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

needs more wcw


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just saw The Hangover. It was fucking funny. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still need to see it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

same i'll probably try to see it this weekend.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

This thread seems to die off a lot lately.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth - Drag Me to Hell is the worst movie I've seen since The Happening.*


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

My buddy John said Drag Me to Hell was awesome. What didn't you like about it, Sabrina?

Yeah, I really wanna see The Hangover too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BTW~!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

TLK! How goes it, good sir?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Not too shabby man. Off work in 15 :hb

Yourself?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet, man. I'm just home listening to some rockin' tunes and drinking coffee.

Relaxation = Awesomeness


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

what are you listening to atm


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Chris and Greg. How are you both?



LadyCroft said:


> *Truth - Drag Me to Hell is the worst movie I've seen since The Happening.*


I've never heard of that film before Sabrina, what is it about?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

aussie~~~


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

This band called Just Surrender

This is the song.

Hey Kylie! I'm good, and you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll give it a listen.

edit i'm out later all


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Later dude

Soooooooooooo

Anyone else looking forward to ECW?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi Chris and Greg. How are you both?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that film before Sabrina, what is it about?


*It's about a gypsy who curses a bank employee for refusing to give her an extension on a loan to save her house. The trailer looked pretty scary but the movie is absolutely horrible in my opinion. People were actually laughing at the parts that were supposed to be scary. It was terrible. 

BTW, how are ya?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> aussie~~~


<3  How are you Greg?



BreakTheWalls said:


> This band called Just Surrender
> 
> This is the song.
> 
> Hey Kylie! I'm good, and you?


I'm glad you're well Chris. I've been better to be honest, but thank you for asking.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Sabrina  I'm good. How are you doing?

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that Kylie.  Anything specific or just a blah day? Either way, I hope you feel better ASAP.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Awake


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

new thread 

G'Day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Awake


I'm not.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I fell asleep for a few hours in the afternoon that felt like years.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't feel rested at all. Shit nights sleep.
Prolly gonna roll over and go back to bed tbfh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I need some KEVIN RUDOLF.

Any of you got his album? :/


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

When you roll over Jim I'll be there to tell you how much I love you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WHOA WHOA WHOA.

Homosexual lovin'?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> When you roll over Jim I'll be there to tell you how much I love you.


omy 



WWF said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA.
> 
> Homosexual lovin'?


Don't be shy. share the <3

Truth: Only on the internet...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Homosexual lovin' is all this thread has left. :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Especially in lieu of no Kylie/Sabby/Cowie/Lexie/Hannah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

wuv u babeez


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I suppose these things happen.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Devenir Gris


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hit the road jack, they never come back! No more' no more.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TAKE ME ON THE FLOOR


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

New Daddy, Get A New Daddy
The Police Will Take The Old One Away In A Caddy


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I miss the general chat thread


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I miss Depeche Mode-athons. :sad:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You can generally chat on here AMP :side: Did you reply to Kara?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good arvo.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The TASTY BBQ CRINKLE CUT CRISPS I'm eating were made in LEXINGTON DRIVE.
coincindence? I think not. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yes but thats the only thing thats got 'Lexi' in it thats going to come into contact with your mouth.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I know :sad:

Did you sing Tswift to SCG yet? 
(Shy Coles Girl :side


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

wats goin on in here ?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I know :sad:
> 
> Did you sing Tswift to SCG yet?
> (Shy Coles Girl :side


Her name is Laura and i'm not going to be singing Taylor Swift to her  At least not yet :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> You can generally chat on here AMP :side: Did you reply to Kara?


Ya. I just said "Glad Hannah is on my side. Thanks for being cool through this. Hopefully we can chat again. Take care."

Basic but nice and just kinda left it open, sorta like her reply.

She better not keep me waiting so long this time. I'll fuckin fly to the UK and hit her with a flying knee.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Brandon is making a Forrest Griffin banner.

(Yeah, speaking in 3rd person owns)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice

Going to be like Aldo, nice. That way you don't break your hand

^ That better be for my banner request :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Her name is Laura and i'm not going to be singing Taylor Swift to her  At least not yet :side:


You disappoint me.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Ya. I just said "Glad Hannah is on my side. Thanks for being cool through this. Hopefully we can chat again. Take care."
> 
> Basic but nice and just kinda left it open, sorta like her reply.
> 
> She better not keep me waiting so long this time. I'll fuckin fly to the UK and hit her with a flying knee.


Nice work Jez.



WWF said:


> Truth - Brandon is making a Forrest Griffin banner.
> 
> (Yeah, speaking in 3rd person owns)


Jim knows all about speaking in 3rd person, having done nothing but that for months upon months in the year '08.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Nice
> 
> Going to be like Aldo, nice. That way you don't break your hand
> 
> *^ That better be for my banner request* :side:


Maybe. Maybe Not.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Nice
> 
> Going to be like Aldo, nice. That way you don't break your hand
> 
> ^ That better be for my banner request :side:


Yeah. A good flush knee leaves a vagina like cut on their head. It's like saying, "I just fucked your face with my knee and tore that shit up so good you could easily push a kid out your forehead." 

Somethin like that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah. A good flush knee leaves a vagina like cut on their head. It's like saying, "I just fucked your face with my knee and tore that shit up so good you could easily push a kid out your forehead."
> 
> Somethin like that.


Giving her something to remember you by?
Rather sweet of you, Jeremy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah. A good flush knee leaves a vagina like cut on their head. It's like saying, "I just fucked your face with my knee and tore that shit up so good you could easily push a kid out your forehead."
> 
> Somethin like that.


:lmao But be careful, if you damaged her eyes i'd come after you and punch you in the head :argh:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*thinking*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup Noodles


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not sure, basically all of the girls I'm close to went fucking mental in the space of a few hours and I got caught in the middle of it. I'll try and make sense of it all tomorrow I imagine.

How about you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Was doing some study for my physiology exam but like always i'm currently procrastinating on here


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I hope it goes well. And there's nothing wrong with procrastination.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

[email protected]@[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!::~!~!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lady Sexy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hai Derek, sup?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HELLO DEREK & AUSSIE


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi mate, how are you?



Derek said:


> Hai there


How are you Derek?



IC said:


> [email protected]@[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!::~!~!!!!


 ALEX!!!!

How is everything?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sexy. You?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm okay, just relaxing. How is everybody?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Lady Sexy.


Where?

How are you Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Where?
> 
> How are you Jimmy?


In My Pants Dreams.

I'm fine, fine and fine. How are you? How's work?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> I'm okay, just relaxing. How is everybody?


Alright. Just had a cinnamon donut. Was quite awesome


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> In My Pants Dreams.
> 
> I'm fine, fine and fine. How are you? How's work?


I figured as much. 

I'm glad you're well. I'm rather ordinary, but shit happens. Work is alright, just busy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not too bad, yourself?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello.



LadyCroft said:


> *Truth - Drag Me to Hell is the worst movie I've seen since The Happening.*


Worse than Punisher: War Zone?

It'd be hard to beat that craptacular abomination.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I loved that movie. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My condolences. 

That's the worst comic book movie ever, and that includes the first Hulk (not the second one, which was great. God bless Ed Norton, man fucking rocks) and the Spider Man films.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I never saw that movie. I never imagined it would be worse than The Hulk though. You gotta fail pretty hard to achieve that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing is worse than Howard the Duck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My bad, Internet sarcasm is hard to track.

It was a total fail. The first film is a good film. Not an academy award nominee by any means but it was above average for what a comic book film was until Chris Nolan effectively destroyed the rest of the genre by producing 2 unbeatable Batman movies. 

It's just 2 hours of grotesque violence. I do mean grotesque, not typical superhero kills, we're talking like a light version of a horror movie almost. Somebody actually gets their head blown off. Off. Now that's kinda cool, but the film had nothing else. Every single actor in the film was horrible, especially the 2 villians. The only guy in the whole movie who performed even moderately decent was Stevenson, but his portrayal is still flat and lacking compared to Jane's previous attempt.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought the '8*D' Would be a giveaway. 

I would never watch that movie anyway. I've stopped watching (most) superhero movies. I'm not really a fan of the Punisher, either. It looked pretty bad by the commercials, tbh. :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh, I still watch them, but the only good ones lately have been Nolan's Batman franchise and Hulk and Iron Man, the rest suck lately. 

On another note, since Johnny Depp has been rumoured to be Nolans Riddler if (or rather, when) the third is made, I should bring up that I'm quite looking forward to seeing Public Enemies.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Will Ferrel and Fallon are great. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see the love for Fallon. I've seen his Late Night program once or twice, and I honestly can't figure out how his audience are cheering. 

Oh well, at least Conan is there to save us once again, as will Jay in September again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fallon & Will just had a great moment. I'm not a big fan of him by any means.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Can't stand Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So what happened?

Conan's focus group sketch was so fucking great tonight. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They had a 'serious moment.' They dimmed the lights, played dramatic music and Fallon & Ferrel were face to face (more face to face than they get in wrestling) yelling shit at each other. It's funnier than it sounds. I promise. :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's good because it doesn't sound funny.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I figured as much.
> 
> I'm glad you're well. I'm rather ordinary, but shit happens. Work is alright, just busy.



cheeky. 

:sad: 
Just think. It could be worse...

Hang in there. Can't be that much longer left at work 

Truth: I've been listening to 'Twilight Zone' since I woke up ~ 4 hrs ago. Fucking love this song.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Jimmy. 

90 minutes left. If I don't work overtime...



Sticksy said:


> not too bad, yourself?


Pretty ordinary today tbh. 



Pyro™;7331102 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Gord. 

Never seen it and from the previews I've seen, never want to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Kylie. 

You don't want to see it, it's an ultra piece of shit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you Gord? 

I'll just take your word for it. We seem to have a similar taste on movies (although I liked the first 2 Spiderman movies).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, thanks.

Yeah, you'd be wise to take my word for it. The Spider Man movies are universally acclaimed, but I hate them. It's maybe a personal thing. I don't like teenage super heroes for starters, secondly it's not a real superhero movie. It's more like a romance film with a guy who dresses up like a superhero. I realize every superhero sadly has to have the female accomplice, but that's all it was.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I liked Spiderman 1. Spiderman 2 was pretty crappy though, tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I liked Spider-Man 2 just fine, but the script was weak. Some of the corniest lines I've ever heard, but the actors were good enough to work with it and focus more on the non-verbal communication rather than the verbal.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I didn't realise there was a new T4.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why the fuck is it called T4 when there's only 3 T's in the title?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*T*ell *T*he *T*ruth *T*hread


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cause the word "Thread" is assumingly always part of a title. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thread doesn't appear in the title though, does it?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pinkin Lark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

T4: Rise of the dead


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The quality of this thread has gone up again lately. I'm pleased.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Thanks Jimmy.
> 
> 90 minutes left. If I don't work overtime...




Don't work overtime. You deserve to go home on time for once.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The more times I watch Jeff Hardy marks losing their minds at CM Punk for cashing in on Jeff, the more I start to actually like him a bit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Pyro™;7331296 said:


> The more times I watch Jeff Hardy marks losing their minds at CM Punk for cashing in on Jeff, the more I start to actually like him a bit.


Wow. Who are you and what have you done with Pyro?

@ Tony: You are of course correct.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't mean Jeff if you were confused.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Pyro™;7331303 said:


> I don't mean Jeff if you were confused.


Extremely confused.
I thought you weren't high on anyone but Kennedy and Jibbles...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've always been a fan of Punk, tbh.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, you'd be wise to take my word for it. The Spider Man movies are universally acclaimed, but I hate them. It's maybe a personal thing. I don't like teenage super heroes for starters, secondly it's not a real superhero movie. It's more like a romance film with a guy who dresses up like a superhero. I realize every superhero sadly has to have the female accomplice, but that's all it was.


Glad to hear. 

For me, I enjoyed the first one, the second one wasn't as good but it was watchable and the third is vomit inducing. The second and third focus more around the love story than the first which is probably why they're not as good. 



Alcoholic said:


> I didn't realise there was a new T4.


TONY!! 

Being the king, shouldn't you know these important facts?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Don't work overtime. You deserve to go home on time for once.


Thanks Jimmy. I'll try not to but it's hard when there's a lot of work. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Extremely confused.
> I thought you weren't high on anyone but Kennedy and Jibbles...


I used to be high on Kennedy, but I've disowned him. I won't allow one of my favourite wrestlers to be a non world champion unless they still have a chance to change that (like Christian). I'd still like to see him back and actually turn in to a success, but I'll have nothing to do with him while he's out of the WWE as the failure he is.

I'm not high on him but it's just making me laugh my ass off how many Jeff marks are so angry at Punk that I'm actually getting kinda happy that he's around to do these types of things.

I'm extremely high on Jericho and Christian too, but not to the level that I was for Kennedy and still am for JBL. I'm also a massive, massive fan of Austin.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> I've always been a fan of Punk, tbh.


Derek, as our resident supermod, how many trillion threads have been made concerning Punk, Punk's heel turn and Punk vs. Hardy over the past 72 hours?



Aussie said:


> Being the king, shouldn't you know these important facts?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy. I'll try not to but it's hard when there's a lot of work. :$


I said he should abdicate....he didn't listen :side:

 Take your mind off work. Think about what you're going to do this evening.

Edit: You're quite the obsessive fan, Pyro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very obsessive, very picky and very narrow minded.

Wish there was something I could do about that, as it ruins my experience with wrestling, but it's all I know.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Derek, as our resident supermod, how many trillion threads have been made concerning Punk, Punk's heel turn and Punk vs. Hardy over the past 72 hours?


3 or 4 threads have been. I think I closed one. Pretty sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm glad I don't watch wrestling anymore. I really wouldn't want to see CM Punk's title reign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listen to this guy when the music changes, I love it. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My favorite Punk moment ever:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I started to feel some sympathy for the Hardy marks on here....









...then I remembered how annoying they are.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't fall into that Hardy > Punk garbage they're spreading, it's a false teaching.

EDIT ~ Ok.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> 3 or 4 threads have been. I think I closed one. Pretty sure.


That's a lot less than I thought.



Pyro™;7331323 said:


> Listen to this guy when the music changes, I love it. :lmao :lmao :lmao


wtf. Dude sounds like he's having a seizure.



Derek said:


> My favorite Punk moment ever:


His shoot with Joe was nothing short of awesome.
It's really the only wrestling related thing that I watch now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think Hardy has greatly improved in the past year.

Hardy marks are till fucktards.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I need a gif of Booker puking on Cole, tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hardy can improve all he wants but to me what he improves in doesn't matter. He's still a junk highflyer, he still sucks on the mic and he's still a guy I've hated for longer than most fans here have even been watching wrestling. I don't think I can erase over a decade of hatred even if I tried.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hardy marks can go fuck themselves though, in all honesty.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I know you're a hater Pyro. I'm just saying that I've enjoyed Hardy for about the past year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I used to be a pretty big Hardy fan, tbh. This site and all of those annoying marks of his really turned me off of him, though. Now I can't stand watching him and I cringe every time he grabs a microphone.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I enjoy watching Miz getting punched out in your sig Derek.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No Hardy should ever come close to a microphone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I enjoy watching Miz getting punched out in your sig Derek.


Enjoy it while you can, because I'm changing it real soon.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Enjoy it while you can, because I'm changing it real soon.


Change is good.

Your sig gif is basically a metaphor for RAW atm. 
Upper/Midcarders who should be up there with the best getting punched out by the same old shit in the main event.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: fuck i hate studying when i'm pretty sure that all the work is for nothing as i'm going to fail the exam 


Haven't watched the WWE in well over a year tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's the spirit~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Honestly, the WWE has been the best company this year.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Kylie.


 How are you Tony?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I said he should abdicate....he didn't listen :side:
> 
> Take your mind off work. Think about what you're going to do this evening.


And this surprises you? 

I'm trying to but I keep going back to this mess. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> And this surprises you?
> 
> I'm trying to but I keep going back to this mess. :$


Fair point 

:sad:

Just envisage a happy smiling MSN chat waiting for their resident darling


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm good Kylie, you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Change is good.
> 
> Your sig gif is basically a metaphor for RAW atm.
> Upper/Midcarders who should be up there with the best getting punched out by the same old shit in the main event.


Honestly, it's his look. I'm not even a fan of him but I really think Miz could be as big as Kennedy when he was the top up and comer on SmackDown! and was at the time the approaching future of the company if he wasn't so puny. He looks like a stick figure with skin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Miz is okay, its obvious that his size is what will most likely prevent him from ever being a world champ, but its a little sad that I find him to be one of the only reasons to watch Raw.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

@ Pyro: True, but the direction the WWE seems to be heading towards re. making new stars seems to be centred more around the smaller/athletic stars. Morrison, Punk, Miz, Bourne and Kofi even. I guess to an extent MVP as well, although he's a little more buffed up than the others. and Tyson Kidd is hardly a massive guy. Compared to Rhodes/Dibiase and DH Smith, there's quite an imbalance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk is really the only one of those guys that's getting build up. Morrison will never be a main eventer because there's no way they'll ever get him over. Kofi needs a new gimmick, happy go lucky Jamaican doesn't cut it. Bourne doesn't seem likely and if he gets a world title it'll be a bad one like Rey. I don't think Kidd has done anything yet to be considered a potential future star.

Swagger is huge compared to all of them, and he seems about the next guy to get the rub.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jack Swagger is AWESOME.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagger is awful, I don't even consider him an adult being that he doesn't know how to talk.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Swagger reminds me of Lesnar. 
And Kofi could do with some depth in his gimmick. Let him use the mic a bit...
Either that or turn him gangster. But how gangster can you really get away with when you're on PG tv...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The All-American American


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- DON'T FUCK WITH THE SUGGERNAUT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Find a new place to hang this noose.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

hi guys.. can i join?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Question.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

A question that will require much deliberation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You must prove us your worthiness in a series of challenges.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its not like we can say no tbh. Anyone can post in the thread [/the douchebaggery of Brandon and Jimmy] :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Since none of you obviously want to know more about the awesomeness that is Takashi Sugiura, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Derek, as our resident supermod, how many trillion threads have been made concerning Punk, Punk's heel turn and Punk vs. Hardy over the past 72 hours?


My favourite part of CM Punk's heel turn was that it wasn't a heel turn, it's just the crowd don't like him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The crowd likes Punk, I hear it every week. They just don't love him on a top superstar level because he doesn't have even the slightest bit of mic time. Plus the crowd is filled with 3 year old Jeff marks (which is all a Jeff Hardy fan really can be)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Its not like we can say no tbh. Anyone can post in the thread [/the douchebaggery of Brandon and Jimmy] :side:


OMGZ GTFO U NUB


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF said:


> OMGZ GTFO U NUB


no u 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck You 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

sticksy i hear the australians are getting a pay rise after their impressive 20/20 showing


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, takes some commitment to lose 2 straight matches just to keep up the '20/20 is a waste of our time' image.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, BORIS JOHNSON!~


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Your obsession with British politicians is a little unnerving Jimmy


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Got training in a min and it's only 11 degrees outside.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cop Killah


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lupe fiasco is a poser


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How so?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Your obsession with British politicians is a little unnerving Jimmy


Watching Top Gear, tbfh.
And British Politicians have much more personality than Aussie ones. And their in quite the crisis atm, which makes it even funnier.



WWF said:


> Cop Killah


Potential new username...hmmm....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't even notice that :hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

A lot of our politicians are terrible, most notably the guy leading us. He wasn't even elected. They're corrupt and rather than spend public money on hookers and crack, they're spending tax-payers money on duck houses (seriously) and toilet seats.

Bring back Tony 'The Great' Blair plz.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

shut up seb said:


> A lot of our politicians are terrible, most notably the guy leading us. He wasn't even elected. They're corrupt and rather than spend public money on hookers and crack, they're spending tax-payers money on duck houses (seriously) and toilet seats.
> 
> Bring back Tony 'The Great' Blair plz.


Indeed. But at least they have some sort of personality. 
Aussie politicians are bland as batshit. I think Wilson Tuckey is the only member of the House of Reps with any guts.

Our opposition leader is like David Cameron, and is quite likely to be elected at the next election
Our PM is totally incompetent. Rudd is like Brown. Can't keep control, always has a smug grin etc. etc.

And I agree, Britain needs Blair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I knew one more thing about politics than I do, I'd know enough to be considered completely incompetent on the subject. I don't even know that much. ~_~


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Speaking of politics, I have an exam in a few hours that concerns them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> If I knew one more thing about politics than I do, I'd know enough to be considered completely incompetent on the subject. I don't even know that much. ~_~


Likewise. I could write pages and pages of stuff about a lot of sports but ask me to write a paragraph on politics and i'd be struggling


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Speaking of politics, I have an exam in a few hours that concerns them.


Gud Luck Tony  You'll do fine.
What's in the exam?



Sticksy said:


> Likewise. I could write pages and pages of stuff about a lot of sports but ask me to write a paragraph on politics and i'd be struggling


I could write a page on sports. It would be total shit though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Law. It sucks and I'm afraid I'll fail.

I need a Sabrina-good luck thingie that I got last time around, that worked. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats because you're pretty much the anti-me Jimmy :side: Opposite sides of the country, i like sports and health based subjects, you like politics and law based subjects, music tastes cross over a touch but not a whole much. Personality wise we're definitely opposite as well 


^ What did she do for you Tony, because there's a limit on what i'll do to imitate Sabby :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

She just wished me good luck in a decent and non-sexual() manner. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sorry, can't do decent :side:

You'll be fine, and when you're done smashing the exam you'll wonder why you worried so much.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Law. It sucks and I'm afraid I'll fail.
> 
> I need a Sabrina-good luck thingie that I got last time around, that worked. :side:


:sad: 

Fucking hate studying for law exams. 
I'm sure you'll be okay Tony 




Sticksy said:


> Thats because you're pretty much the anti-me Jimmy :side: Opposite sides of the country, i like sports and health based subjects, you like politics and law based subjects, music tastes cross over a touch but not a whole much. Personality wise we're definitely opposite as well


Pretty much.
You forgot that your taste in women is completely different as well. Clothing/Apperance wise, we're probably quite different too. Can't imagine you wearing a lot of button up/polo shirts or with longish hair


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Don't worry, you're both gay.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I own 1 polo shirt and 2 buttoned up shirts if i have to look decent to get past the bouncers. Aside from that its generally a t-shirt w/hoody in winter. My hair hair is pretty long atm (roughly can get down to just under my eye socket :side but i never really notice as its spiked most of the time 

Taste in women, well, i don't reckon its *too* much different tbh.

Only for you and AMP (and McQueen & Switchy) Tony :argh:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> And British Politicians have much more personality than Aussie ones. And their in quite the crisis atm, which makes it even funnier.


Your Prime Minitster called Gordom Ramsay a 'new form of lowlife'. Super Gordon does not deserve this treatment.



shut up seb said:


> Bring back Tony 'The Great' Blair plz.


Tony Blair is a better Prime Minister than the UK gives him credit for.

No-one is gonna come close to him in a long time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Tony 'The Great' Blair winning 3 straight elections and turning our Education, Health and Transport systems into the best in the world means he could never get enough credit. He was as good a speaker as Hitler, in all honesty.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I miss John Howard. He brought the lulz. Kevin Rudd's just a dickhead.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

K Rudd is a swarmy arrrogant git who i'd love to see in a boxing match with Howard just to see Howard knock that fucking smirk off his face  In fact i'd probably pay to see a boxing event with Howard/Rudd headlining


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rudd would win. He'd fight dirty.

The gay thing is that Rudd will win the next election in 2011. We will have KEVIN ELEVEN, and it's gonna suck.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

shut up seb said:


> I think Tony 'The Great' Blair winning 3 straight elections and turning our Education, Health and Transport systems into the best in the world means he could never get enough credit. He was as good a speaker as Hitler, in all honesty.


2nd best prime minister this countrys ever had. 

Atlee was just immense.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Rudd would win. He'd fight dirty.
> 
> The gay thing is that Rudd will win the next election in 2011. We will have KEVIN ELEVEN, and it's gonna suck.


Only way Rudd would win is if Howard broke his hand/wrist from punching him in the face too much.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Only way Rudd would win is if Howard broke his hand/wrist from punching him in the face too much.


Johnny's not too strong. Remember the time he tried to bowl a cricket ball?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats more based on technique, not totally on strength. Besides, he'll funnel his rage into pummelling Rudd's smirking face.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nobody could match Hitler's retorical abilities.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Thats more based on technique, not totally on strength. Besides, he'll funnel his rage into pummelling Rudd's smirking face.


The eyebrows of doom may well be enough to strike fear into the heart of Rudd.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Nobody could match Hitler's retorical abilities.


troofax


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Don't worry, you're both gay.


<3



Sticksy said:


> I own 1 polo shirt and 2 buttoned up shirts if i have to look decent to get past the bouncers. Aside from that its generally a t-shirt w/hoody in winter. My hair hair is pretty long atm (roughly can get down to just under my eye socket :side but i never really notice as its spiked most of the time
> 
> Taste in women, well, i don't reckon its *too* much different tbh.


lol. 

Actually, that's not a bad point...



booned said:


> Your Prime Minitster called Gordom Ramsay a 'new form of lowlife'. Super Gordon does not deserve this treatment.


Our PM is a ****. Chairman Rudd is playing the condemnation game atm. Criticised one of the top comedy programs in the country last week, this week he's calling a top TV chef a lowlife. Won't be long before he abolishes everything but the news and gardening programs :s



shut up seb said:


> I think Tony 'The Great' Blair winning 3 straight elections and turning our Education, Health and Transport systems into the best in the world means he could never get enough credit. He was as good a speaker as Hitler, in all honesty.


Dear Mr Blair,

Please migrate and nationalise our:

1. Health
2. Transport
3. Education

Sectors.

Regards, 

_Australia._​



BKB Star. said:


> I miss John Howard. He brought the lulz. Kevin Rudd's just a dickhead.


Correct. And if this is the line of thinking amongst all young australians, KRudd will be nothing but a one hit wonder.
Bring on the election.



Sticksy said:


> K Rudd is a swarmy arrrogant git who i'd love to see in a boxing match with Howard just to see Howard knock that fucking smirk off his face  In fact i'd probably pay to see a boxing event with Howard/Rudd headlining


It would be a totally rigged match though. Rudd (w/ ACTU) would be flailing all over the place as the unions tugged at him like a puppet on strings. Howard has the People's Eyebrows tho, so he'd win easily.



BKB Star. said:


> The gay thing is that Rudd will win the next election in 2011. We will have KEVIN ELEVEN, and it's gonna suck.


I doubt it. 



Alcoholic said:


> Nobody could match Hitler's retorical abilities.


Exhibit A: BORIS JOHNSON :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

thread is to political.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RONAN


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

aka the man


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Our PM is a ****. Chairman Rudd is playing the condemnation game atm. Criticised one of the top comedy programs in the country last week, this week he's calling a top TV chef a lowlife. Won't be long before he abolishes everything but the news and gardening programs :s
> 
> Correct. And if this is the line of thinking amongst all young australians, KRudd will be nothing but a one hit wonder.
> Bring on the election.


Let's not forget this guy's a daredevil though. He went to a stripclub once and stuff.

I'm not THAT young. =/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josie said:


> thread is to political.


Probably.



BKB Star. said:


> Let's not forget this guy's a daredevil though. He went to a stripclub once and stuff.
> 
> I'm not THAT young. =/


90% of politicians have been to strip clubs.

And I know you're not that young.
When I describe a 'young australian' demographic, I really mean anyone from 17 to 25. 
New voters and the early adultworkforce/young couples and families.

That's how Rudd won last time. He got the popular vote from 'the kids'.
Expect to see Malcolm Turnbull and K-Rudd on shows like Rove, etc come election time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rove is horrible, stopped watching him ages ago but i saw that this week he's got Ross Noble and Lily Allen as guests. Might watch it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Rove is horrible, stopped watching him ages ago but i saw that this week he's got Ross Noble and Lily Allen as guests. Might watch it.


This years series has been pretty terrible from what I've seen. Ross Noble is a legend tbh.

Truth: DINNAH TIME 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I've watched Rove once this year. It's now amazingly shit. =/

I think some older folk are just pro-labour. I know my dad is. Whoever's in charge has his vote.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I have no affinity for any political party :\ Also as the electorate that i'm in is a blue ribbon liberal seat my opinion doesn't mean shit  Also means that we get fuck all funding from any level of government (mostly state) for stuff in the area


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's probably a good thing. Let's you make a fair judgment with having a bias either way.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> I've watched Rove once this year. It's now amazingly shit. =/
> 
> I think some older folk are just pro-labour. I know my dad is. Whoever's in charge has his vote.


Pensioners luv the Rudd.



Sticksy said:


> I have no affinity for any political party :\ Also as the electorate that i'm in is a blue ribbon liberal seat my opinion doesn't mean shit  Also means that we get fuck all funding from any level of government (mostly state) for stuff in the area


Staunchly Liberal, tbh.

And likewise. My seat is a liberal safe seat held by the Opposition leader (on a federal level).
State level...I have no fucking clue who's in charge. I think it's the Libs, but the old liberal rep became independent.
Show how much I care about stae politics tbh. 

Truth: Thank God You're Here....


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pensioners luv the Rudd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iunno if he'll ever go on the pension. We're not exactly well off. =/

Would've watched Thank God You're Here, but my brother's a prick and doesn't like the show. My Name Is Earl's on now though.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

My Name is Earl is cool as. Earl got his brothers car stolen before even giving it to him. :lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I was just making a general statement tbh. Quite a generalisation rly.

And the first sketch has started. Pretty decent actually.
Lack of Chaser tonight is annoying.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Be glad you're watching TV, i'm working my way through the last 3rd of this topic (there's 5 and this is the 3rd topic :\) for my upcoming physiology exam (first 2/3rds were on white and red blood cells) Most TV > learning about haemostasis and its disorders


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stojy Freak said:


> My Name is Earl is cool as. Earl got his brothers car stolen before even giving it to him. :lmao


MSN now plz.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I was just making a general statement tbh. Quite a generalisation rly.
> 
> And the first sketch has started. Pretty decent actually.
> Lack of Chaser tonight is annoying.


I forgot there was no Chaser. Was waiting after ****** & Specks, then realised when some shity show came on. Had to go with Everybody Loves Raymond on TV1.


How long 'til your physiology exam Sticksy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Exam is on Saturday which i'm pissed about seeing as i have to miss my football game. Its the first of my 6 exams spaced over 10 days


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I swear this forum has been dead for like 2 weeks now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Be glad you're watching TV, i'm working my way through the last 3rd of this topic (there's 5 and this is the 3rd topic :\) for my upcoming physiology exam (first 2/3rds were on white and red blood cells) Most TV > learning about haemostasis and its disorders


idek what haemostasis is....:/
Good luck Nick 



BKB Star. said:


> I forgot there was no Chaser. Was waiting after ****** & Specks, then realised when some shity show came on. Had to go with Everybody Loves Raymond on TV1.


inorit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> I swear this forum has been dead for like 2 weeks now.


Yeah



Jim Coptafeel said:


> idek what haemostasis is....:/
> Good luck Nick


haemostasis means to stop bleeding


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Exam is on Saturday which i'm pissed about seeing as i have to miss my football game. Its the first of my 6 exams spaced over 10 days


*soccer :side:

At least you have time in between them to study I guess. =/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not really tbh. would much rather they were spaced out more


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I had 6 over 3 days.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you're in high school, toughen up princess


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

But I'm also young and more innocent/ignorant. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, i remember being worried about high school exams. Its kinda like in year 10 when you have the school certificate and you worry a bit about it. Get to year 11 and you realise just how easy the SC really was. Get to year 12 and you realise how pointless year 11 truly was. Finish the HSC (NSW year 12 final exam, i don't know the equivalent) and go onto uni and realise that the HSC wasn't hard at all etc etc


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, i remember being worried about high school exams. Its kinda like in year 10 when you have the school certificate and you worry a bit about it. Get to year 11 and you realise just how easy the SC really was. Get to year 12 and you realise how pointless year 11 truly was. Finish the HSC (NSW year 12 final exam, i don't know the equivalent) and go onto uni and realise that the HSC wasn't hard at all etc etc


See you thought it was hard at the time too. 

It's called VCE down here.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> haemostasis means to stop bleeding


Why not just say that then? 



BKB Star. said:


> I had 6 over 3 days.





Sticksy said:


> you're in high school, toughen up princess


^ 



BKB Star. said:


> But I'm also ignorant. :side:


^ fixed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know, doesn't mean i can't point out that you should stop whinging about it 

^ because most biological or anatomical terms are greek or latin in origin Jimmy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ fixed.


I'm innocent damnit. :side:



Sticksy said:


> I know, doesn't mean i can't point out that you should stop whinging about it
> 
> ^ because most biological or anatomical terms are greek or latin in origin Jimmy


Pfft, you love listening reading about me whinging.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Have fun in Leicester gaiz.*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hsc is gonna suck 4 me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> hsc is gonna suck 4 me.


what subjects are you doing?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> I'm innocent damnit. :side:


Lies.

Truth: ****** n' Specks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

maths, english, geography, woodwork and retail.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, it's exactly what it looks like.​
btw, Hi Kylie


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Lies.
> 
> Truth: ****** n' Specks.




****** n Specks was good as always. Hamish. 

sup Aussie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey BKB. Not up to much mate, how about you?

Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

not liking milk makes it hard to enjoy cereal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey BKB. Not up to much mate, how about you?
> 
> Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


nm, just relaxing. Nothing good on TV and nothing to do really.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> ****** n Specks was good as always. Hamish.


Indeed. I really enjoyed it. 



Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


Hi Sexy  I'm fantastic, as per usual.
How are you? How was work?



Josie said:


> not liking milk makes it hard to enjoy cereal.


Nonsense. I eat a bowl of Rice Bubbles or Muesli dry every morning. No milk, no worries.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't stand having milk on most cereals. Coco Pops is the only one I like it with.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Sexy  I'm fantastic, as per usual.
> How are you? How was work?


:$

I'm glad you're doing so well Jimmy. 

I'm ok. Work was busy and I ended up doing overtime for 25 minutes. 

How was your day?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

What the fuck is wrong with you people? Most cereal has to have milk otherwise its like eating fucking paper. I'm not a huge fan of milk but you at least need some.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> :$
> 
> I'm glad you're doing so well Jimmy.
> 
> ...




Overtime :sad:

My day was fun fun fun. I played Assassins Creed for ~4 hours...and watched Re-Runs of stuff on my HDD 




Sticksy said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people? Most cereal has to have milk otherwise its like eating fucking paper. I'm not a huge fan of milk but you at least need some.


I prefer most without milk.
Weet Bix needs milk tho...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Milk is only good when milo or some other choclatey substance is added to it.

I don't eat cereal usually anyway. Toast with promite ftw.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Toast w/ Peanut Butter > anything else on toast tbfh.
However, Crepes/Pancakes/Pikelets > Toast.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't like bread actually toasted with peanut butter. Just warmed up, but not to the point where it's toasted. Yeah, I'm normal.

Haven't had pancakes in forever. =/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I prefer most without milk.
> Weet Bix needs milk tho...


I repeat, what the fuck is wrong with you people.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Had pancakes at the weekend 

osup


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup 3Dee



BKB Star. said:


> I don't like bread actually toasted with peanut butter. *Just warmed up, but not to the point where it's toasted*. Yeah, I'm normal.
> 
> Haven't had pancakes in forever. =/


I'm like that as well tbh. Pretty fussy about things like that, hate anything slightly burned so i go on the other end of that by not giving it a chance to burn


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

You're all so fussy 

I should be revising Sticksy, but i cannot be bothered at the moment

Yourself?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I'm like that as well tbh. Pretty fussy about things like that, hate anything slightly burned so i go on the other end of that by not giving it a chance to burn


omg, thank god someone else is like that. Everyone thought I was nuts at school camp last year because of me being pedantic about it. :sad:

Anyway, I'm off to play some Mario Kart before I hit the hay. Toodles.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Just finished revising tbh.

Yeah, my family used to bag me out about it but now they don't


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

New thread? Wooo, hopefully it doesn't reek of death like the old one


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

My family just leave me to it, i just do it when i want to


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

People eat cereal without milk? People don't like milk? CALCIUM, motherfuckers. Drink that shit.

Fuck is wrong with people today?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Andy3000 said:


> People eat cereal without milk? People don't like milk? CALCIUM, motherfuckers. Drink that shit.
> 
> Fuck is wrong with people today?


Yes. I don't mind it. But I don't really drink a lot of milk. In fact, I really only drink it in Coffee...

The list is endless....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> People eat cereal without milk? People don't like milk? CALCIUM, motherfuckers. Drink that shit.
> 
> *Fuck is wrong with people today?*


I did say that tbh, great minds think alike and so do we :side:

Although you can get calcium from cheese and yogurt tbh


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I love a bit of Cheddar Cheese


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Who the fuck can you eat cearel without Milk?

Cornflakes + milk = best way of getting up in the moring.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I did say that tbh, great minds think alike and so do we :side:
> 
> Although you can get calcium from cheese and yogurt tbh


Must be that degenerate telepathy.

And you can also get it from tofu, figs, dried apricots, spinach and broccoli, but that's just complicating things that need not be complicated. Point is; drink some fucking milk.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Die Hard With A Vengance is on my TV, as such my TV is better than yours.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DEAD THREAD FUCK


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Craig said:


> Truth: Die Hard With A Vengance is on my TV, as such my TV is better than yours.


Truth- I have Die Hard with a Vengeance in my DVD collection, as suck my dvd collection is better then yours.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: I got the girl from work to make me spaghetti bolognaise earlier. It was fuckin' awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So you just get random chicks at work to make you some food? Lucky. :/

Hey people.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha, not exactly. She usually cooks me food from time to time. She used to be a chef before becoming a fitness instructor and now she just cooks as a hobby. She came by earlier to hang out for a while and ended up cooking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


>


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

truth: AWESOM-O isnt't 24.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- I have Die Hard with a Vengeance in my DVD collection, as suck my dvd collection is better then yours.


I own the full trilogy on DVD...

I refuse to recognise Die Hard 4 as a Die Hard movie.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Awesom-o is actually a girl called Shawna who's 12, ask for pics


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Don't fuck with the SUGGERNAUT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Thinking about changing my name to GEORGE W.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

well FUCK


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Evening


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Deadly Sinners imo

EDIT- I'm curious to know how many Tell The Truth threads there as been, haha. I remember when the first one was made and we actually followed the original format of it being a 'word game'.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

nah FUCK

HAILSABIN


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

OMFG 

(lmao @ that message being 'too short')


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IC said:


> Evening


Hey, sup?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

how's it goin?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

About to finish TNA Lockdown and then I'm gonna try and get Judgment Day or Extreme Rules watched. Jericho/Rey matches ftw.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I still need to see the Extreme Rules one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Heard it was the MOTN again, just like it was @ JD. That codebreaker counter in my gif OWNS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I heard the Ladder match was MOTN.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Mysterio/Jericho at Extreme Rules owned, not surprising.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've seen Jericho/Rey get **** & Ladder ***3/4 from quite a bit of people. Either way, they are the two matches I want to see the most as I know they will be strong matches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, either way, Jericho and Rey have been awesome this year, and their matches together have been great.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope they are still feuding come August, that way I can see them at a house show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I heard their first match was LUCHA-RIFFIC, which sounds great to me.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Have sigs turned off so I'll have to see your gif later.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I say turn it on atm, see it, then turn back off.

(imo)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

just did - that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> Have sigs turned off so I'll have to see your gif later.


You mean you can't see my awesome gif of THE SUGGERNAUT nearly killing a man?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

(Y), Jericho is the f'n man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like Rey might be qutting the WWE.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> You mean you can't see my awesome gif of THE SUGGERNAUT nearly killing a man?


No and I keep forgetting I have sigs turned off so that explains my confused smiley earlier. I'll turn them back on for that.



Derek said:


> Looks like Rey might be qutting the WWE.


 Elaborate plz.

edit Jesus Christ @ that SUGGERNAUT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meltzer is apparently reporting that Mysterio has given his notice. But this apparently not 100% confirmed and is just a rumor at this point.

I honestly don't think it is true, as after what happened at ER and how his match ended, it makes sense for Rey to not be on TV right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That would suck. He's been one of the most consistent performers the WWE has.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I doubt the WWE would let him go without a hell of a fight. They know how important he is with the latino market and his merch sells well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening gentlemen


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> I doubt the WWE would let him go without a hell of a fight. They know how important he is with the latino market and his merch sells well.


Yeah he's pretty legendary around here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm currently enjoying the calamity surrounding the WWE. They deserve it for being so bad the last few years.



Aussie said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening gentlemen


Hi.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've enjoyed the WWE for the last few years, for the most part.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll always enjoy it no matter how "bad" it gets.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, I haven't been a big fan of Raw since the Draft. But I know our tastes differ, so what I like others might hate. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> I'll always enjoy it no matter how "bad" it gets.


I'd kill for that luxury.

Sadly, that used to be my outlook. 1990 to 2007, beyond that they fell too deep into the craphole. I don't think they can recover fully.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah sadly Raw is the only brand I seem to watch even though I realize it's crap. I always forget ECW is on, and I'm never around on Friday evenings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm out of the house when ECW is on and we don't get Smackdown until Saturdays at midnight, so I usually just watch those shows on YouTube.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I've been playing catchup on youtube lately. Some quality matches the past few weeks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Watching ECW and Kozlov got a babyface reaction, and this lead to Kozlov smiling quite a bit. Kinda awkward.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao wtf? seriously?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah. Pretty weird.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Smackdown is the show to watch. The match quality on that show on a weekly basis is good along with ECW.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

when/why the fuck did Kozlov turn face?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think they did turn him face, he just got a small face reaction from some of the fans, which made him smile.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Greg & Derek. 



Pyro™ said:


> I'm currently enjoying the calamity surrounding the WWE. They deserve it for being so bad the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.


Hi Gord.  How are you?

I've missed a lot it seems. Can someone explain in a nutshell what's happening in WWE? :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello Aussie.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi Greg & Derek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Batista won the title on sunday, even though he had a arm injury. Then on Raw he dropped it and nows it is vacant. HHH returned and now it looks like he will face Orton in next weeks 3 hour show. Jeff Beat Edge in a ladder match but as he was celebrating CM Punk came down and cashed him his Money In The Bank and beat him. Also Tommy Dreamer's ECW champ.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

DREAMER!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I LOVE DOUBLE DOUBLE E


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Reid. Also did they say why Kennedy was fired and did Vickie quit?



Derek said:


> Hello Aussie.


How are you Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. How are you?


I LOVE DOUBLE DOUBLE E


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't think they did.Yeah I think Vickie really quit to be with her family some more. Oh and Hi.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sup?!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching PITCHMEN~!

You?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Here trying to save this thread from becoming RIP.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Might go get lunch in a minute, although it's pretty cold outside.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Here trying to save this thread from becoming RIP.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> I'm good. How are you?
> 
> 
> I LOVE DOUBLE DOUBLE E


Not bad thanks. Just really busy with work today. 



the king of kings said:


> I don't think they did.Yeah I think Vickie really quit to be with her family some more. Oh and Hi.


Ah fair enough. I thought they would have said something considering it was a bit of a shock they got rid of him. 

Hi 



Killswitch said:


> Sup?!


Switch!!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome Miss. Aussie. How are you today?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> Welcome Miss. Aussie. How are you today?


I'm overworked my dear Switch, but I feel better seeing you here.  How are you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I try to brighten up your day 

btw I'm doing very good atm since I'm about to graduate.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You graduate tomorrow?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

No on the 20th of June.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey people


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

HOLD THE LINE.

LOVE ISN'T ALWAYS ON TIME.

NO NO NO.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> I try to brighten up your day
> 
> btw I'm doing very good atm since I'm about to graduate.


<3333333 

That's fantastic Switch!  Congratulations.

EDIT - Nick & Jeremy!!!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

was that song in gta: san andres.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HOLD THE LINE.
> 
> LOVE ISN'T ALWAYS ON TIME.
> 
> NO NO NO.


Did you see that Dateline special edition with Taylor Swift?

btw hello


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE SUGGERNAUT


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey kylie, how's it going?


Did you get a reply from Kara AMP?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

whats up people?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey ES. 



Brye said:


> Did you see that Dateline special edition with Taylor Swift?
> 
> btw hello


omg Brian!! Long time no see. 



Sticksy said:


> hey kylie, how's it going?
> 
> 
> Did you get a reply from Kara AMP?


Alright thanks Nick. Just busy working. How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alright, just working through my notes on cardiovascular physiology  Its not much fun


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KYLIE



Josie said:


> was that song in gta: san andres.


I think so.



Brye said:


> Did you see that Dateline special edition with Taylor Swift?
> 
> btw hello


The one where it was like behind the scenes of her tour? Ya. Saw that.



Sticksy said:


> Did you get a reply from Kara AMP?


Nah. But I'm chalking that up to the fact that she had/has exams on Wednesday/Thursday so being a good student she's studying and not worrying about myspace stalkers. 

If I don't get a reply by Sunday then I'm gonna go to her house and cut her fucking eyes out and ask, "can you see now you beautiful person (I'm too nice to call her something derogatory) who didn't respond to my myspace love notes even though I can't really blame you because I came off like a complete stalker and you were probably better off ignoring me or telling me to 'fuck off' but you're a cool person so you actually responded and now I'm in love with you?" Get it? "See now."


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah. But I'm chalking that up to the fact that she had/has exams on Wednesday/Thursday so being a good student she's studying and not worrying about myspace stalkers.
> 
> If I don't get a reply by Sunday then I'm gonna go to her house and cut her fucking eyes out and ask, "can you see now you beautiful person (I'm too nice to call her something derogatory) who didn't respond to my myspace love notes even though I can't really blame you because I came off like a complete stalker and you were probably better off ignoring me or telling me to 'fuck off' but you're a cool person so you actually responded and now I'm in love with you?" Get it? "See now."


If you cut her eyes out i'm gonna have to carve the alphabet into your skin in retaliation. Thats just the way it is.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

who is kara and what happened to lori?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> If you cut her eyes out i'm gonna have to carve the alphabet into your skin in retaliation. Thats just the way it is.


Fuck off. If I'm not waking up and seeing her eyes every morning, no one is. 

You don't want war Nick this is what I'm all about.

Edit: Kara is a chick I'm stalking on myspace but she lives overseas. Lori and I mutually broke up awhile ago but remain close friends.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Destroying a beautiful set of eyes is unforgivable AMP, it would so be on if you cut them. Instead of an eye for an eye, i'm just going to carve you up :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life is the reason I post here.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just ate 3 packs of soothers in an hour. packet says no more than 2 packs in 24 hours.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> just ate 3 packs of soothers in an hour. packet says no more than 2 packs in 24 hours.


you're hardcore


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Destroying a beautiful set of eyes is unforgivable AMP, it would so be on if you cut them. Instead of an eye for an eye, i'm just going to carve you up :side:


Listen here mother fucker. I bring a knife to gun fights. You fuck with me and I'll cut her fucking eyes out, cut your balls off, replace your balls with her eyes and give a whole new meaning to the term "cock eyed"

Edit: GREG~!~!~!~!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Listen here mother fucker. I bring a knife to gun fights. You fuck with me and I'll cut her fucking eyes out, cut your balls off, replace your balls with her eyes and give a whole new meaning to the term "cock eyed"
> 
> Edit: GREG~!~!~!~!


:lmao I've got nothing on that :\


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i think Rey Rey punched Edge, and now Edge has a black eye or somethin


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Alright, just working through my notes on cardiovascular physiology  Its not much fun


Sorry Nick, but I really don't envy you. :$



AMPLine4Life said:


> KYLIE


How are you dear?



The Lady Killer said:


> AMPLine4Life is the reason I post here.


Hi Greg. 

Isn't he the reason most of us post here?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

America (Fuck Yeah) 
Coming again to save the motherfuckin day! Yeah!
America (Fuck Yeah)
Freedom is the only way yeah

Terrorist your game is through
cause now you have to answer to
America (Fuck Yeah)
So lick my butt and suck on my balls
America (Fuck Yeah)
What you gonna do when we come for you now

It's the dream that we all share
It's the hope for tomorrow
(Fuck Yeah)

McDonalds (Fuck Yeah!)
Wal-Mart (fuck Yeah!)
The Gap (Fuck yeah!)
Baseball (Fuck Yeah!)
NFL (Fuck yeah!)
Rock N' Roll (Fuck Yeah!)
The Inernet (Fuck Yeah!)
Slavery (Fuck Yeah!)
(Fuck Yeah)


Starbucks (Fuck Yeah!)
Disney World (Fuck Yeah!)
Porno (Fuck Yeah!)
Valuum (Fuck Yeah!)
Reeboks (Fuck Yeah!)
Fake tits (Fuck Yeah!)
Sushi (Fuck Yeah!)
Taco Bell (Fuck Yeah!)
Rodeos (Fuck Yeah!)
Bed Bath and Beyond (fuck yeah)
Liberty (Fuck Yeah!)
Waxed Lips (Fuck Yeah!)
The Alamo (Fuck Yeah!)
Band-aids (Fuck Yeah!)
Las Vegas (Fuck Yeah!)
Christmas (Fuck Yeah!)
Immigrants (Fuck Yeah!)
Popeye (Fuck Yeah!)
Deomcrats (Fuck yeah!)
Republicans (fuck yeah)
Sportsmanship
Books


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Our National Anthem


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao I've got nothing on that :\


I told you that you didn't want war. It's what I'm all about.

btw, rep that post. I'm pretty proud I was about to come up with that. 

I had a really good corny pick up line earlier. They said "I'm really uninteresting" and I came back with "You may find yourself uninteresting but I'm interested in you."

Top of da dome son.



Aussie said:


> How are you dear?


Good. Watchin some TV. Bout to catch some sleep. Supwitchu?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Says i have to spread


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good. Watchin some TV. Bout to catch some sleep. Supwitchu?


I'm glad you're well. 

I'm ok, just working though so nothing interesting happening down this end of the world. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- LMFAO at the WWE COO saying that MMA doesn't have real stars.

What a fucking moron.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucking hell, i repped like everyone on the last 2 pages, still said i have to spread now i've given out too much in the past 24 hours :\ i tried amp 



Derek said:


> Truth- LMFAO at the WWE COO saying that MMA doesn't have real stars.
> 
> What a fucking moron.


what a douche


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i wanna have the same last dream again, the one where i wake and im alive


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- LMFAO at the WWE COO saying that MMA doesn't have real stars.
> 
> What a fucking moron.


It's true.

I can dispute any name you come up with. You don't want to go to war with me on this. It's what I'm all about.

Damnit Nick. Someone rep my "cock eyed" post. If you can't appreciate a good "knife/eye/ball" joke then this isn't the place I thought it was.

Edit: Thanks Josh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Really?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damnit Nick. Someone rep my "cock eyed" post. If you can't appreciate a good "knife/eye/ball" joke then this isn't the place I thought it was.


Done.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Really?


Ya son. Try me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, I'm not going to try you, I was asking "There really aren't any real stars in MMA?"

Well, would you agree that the rise in MMA is part of the reason of the fall in popularity of Pro Wrestling? I'm not talking about a very large number, just a smaller percentage of wrestling fans that left wrestling for MMA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> No, I'm not going to try you, I was asking "There really aren't any real stars in MMA?"
> 
> Well, would you agree that the rise in MMA is part of the reason of the fall in popularity of Pro Wrestling? I'm not talking about a very large number, just a smaller percentage of wrestling fans that left wrestling for MMA.


Nah. I was kidding. I'm just bored as fuck and figured if you could give me a list of names of guys who really are stars (Liddell, Lesnar, GSP, ect...) I could have some fun and come up with FAKE reasons why they're not really stars.

And Triple H is the reason why no one likes wrestling anymore.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol, awesome.

Actually the rise of MMA was one of the 3 things that has nearly killed Pro Wrestling in japan.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I came for the Coptafeel. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I came for the Coptafeel. 8*D


Put your wankerchief away, you freak.
I came to see The Kylie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But...

*Walks away with head down in shame*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> No, I'm not going to try you, I was asking "There really aren't any real stars in MMA?"
> 
> Well, would you agree that the rise in MMA is part of the reason of the fall in popularity of Pro Wrestling? I'm not talking about a very large number, just a smaller percentage of *wrestling fans that left wrestling for MMA*.


I suppose i fall into that category. I was a fan of both but then i just cared less and less about wrestling and more about MMA 

Thats a lie and you know it Jimmy. You came to asskiss :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> I suppose i fall into that category. I was a fan of both but then i just cared less and less about wrestling and more about MMA


Get the fuck off my Forum.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Put your wankerchief away, you freak.
> I came to see The Kylie.


Awwww  

Hi Jimmy!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> Get the fuck off my Forum.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> lol, awesome.
> 
> Actually the rise of MMA was one of the 3 things that has nearly killed Pro Wrestling in japan.


How is the pro wrestling scene in Japan nowadays? The MMA scene in Japan was huge in early 2000's thanks to PRIDE but ever since they died it's struggled. Sengoku doesn't really have any major names or stars and DREAM was just barely hanging on until their last show, which did a huge rating thanks to the return of "Kid" Yamamoto (huge star in Japan who hadn't fought in over a year) and the Super Hulk Tournament (a collection of freak show fights, which Japan loves). 

Just wondering if the Pro Wrestling scene has seen a rise since 2007 when PRIDE was bought out and declared dead.

But to legit answer your question, I think it's fair to say that MMA has taken fans away from wrestling. At the same time (and keep in my I only keep up with wrestling via newsletters and radio recap shows and rarely ever watch the product and I'm talking US only) it seems like wrestling just sucks nowadays. Seems like it's still all the same guys on top as it was 5 years ago except Punk so nothing feels fresh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- LMFAO at the WWE COO saying that MMA doesn't have real stars.
> 
> What a fucking moron.


Funny thing is, arguably the biggest one is the WWE's product. I'm surprised Vince wouldn't try to take credit for making his career.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sengoku needs to keep building KING MO :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

KNG MO is a wannabe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Funny thing is, arguably the biggest one is the WWE's product. I'm surprised Vince wouldn't try to take credit for making his career.


When Lesnar first one the title in UFC, they had an article about it on WWE.com and they did try to take a little credit for Lesnar winning. It was actually pretty funny, but Vince doesn't realy oversee the website.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KIMBO SLICE OWNS ALL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not surprising, I guess.

Just so I know, as I'm not an expert, is he also the quickest reigning world champ in the UFC like he was in the WWE?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™;7334306 said:


> Not surprising, I guess.
> 
> Just so I know, as I'm not an expert, is he also the quickest reigning world champ in the UFC like he was in the WWE?


Depends on your definition of "quickest"

I'm too lazy to do the research but I'm 99% sure that no one ever won a UFC title after only 4 pro fights. But I do know that Bas Rutten won the UFC Heavyweight title in his second UFC fight while Lesnar won in his third.

Edit: Blah. Maurice Smith won the UFC Heavyweight Title in his first ever UFC fight but 8th fight overall.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, so Bas won quicker in the UFC, but Lesnar is I guess the quickest one in US MMA history overall. 

I don't watch MMA but Bas is awesome for appearing in GTA IV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How is the pro wrestling scene in Japan nowadays? The MMA scene in Japan was huge in early 2000's thanks to PRIDE but ever since they died it's struggled. Sengoku doesn't really have any major names or stars and DREAM was just barely hanging on until their last show, which did a huge rating thanks to the return of "Kid" Yamamoto (huge star in Japan who hadn't fought in over a year) and the Super Hulk Tournament (a collection of freak show fights, which Japan loves).
> 
> Just wondering if the Pro Wrestling scene has seen a rise since 2007 when PRIDE was bought out and declared dead.
> 
> But to legit answer your question, I think it's fair to say that MMA has taken fans away from wrestling. At the same time (and keep in my I only keep up with wrestling via newsletters and radio recap shows and rarely ever watch the product and I'm talking US only) it seems like wrestling just sucks nowadays. Seems like it's still all the same guys on top as it was 5 years ago except Punk so nothing feels fresh.


Wrestling in Japan is still hurting these days. After PRIDE went out of business, there was no way the fans that left wrestling for MMA (and it was a good chunk of the fans) were going to go back to wrestling. As you probably know, there were some New Japan wrestlers who tried MMA and got utterly destroyed. New Japan did make a profit last year, but it's just now starting to see some real recovery.

NOAH is really hurting since they lost their major TV Deal, which is what helped bring in a lot of cash. Throw in the fact that the fans refuse to accept anybody who isn't Misawa or Kobashi as champion (and both of those guys are way too old to hold the title) and you've got a company that is in bad shape, but there is a chance they can rebound.

Also, you have dozens of smaller companies, and if everybody is trying to get a share of the fans, it just hurts them all.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

TNA needs to stop signing all these former wwe super...ENTERTAINERS srsly!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I always get a kick out of people who watch TNA as if it actually qualifies as important to wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, so Bas won quicker in the UFC, but Lesnar is I guess the quickest one in US MMA history overall.
> 
> I don't watch MMA but Bas is awesome for appearing in GTA IV.


Frank Shamrock also won a UFC Championship in his first UFC fight. 



Derek said:


> Wrestling in Japan is still hurting these days. After PRIDE went out of business, there was no way the fans that left wrestling for MMA (and it was a good chunk of the fans) were going to go back to wrestling. As you probably know, there were some New Japan wrestlers who tried MMA and got utterly destroyed. New Japan did make a profit last year, but it's just now starting to see some real recovery.
> 
> NOAH is really hurting since they lost their major TV Deal, which is what helped bring in a lot of cash. Throw in the fact that the fans refuse to accept anybody who isn't Misawa or Kobashi as champion (and both of those guys are way too old to hold the title) and you've got a company that is in bad shape, but there is a chance they can rebound.
> 
> Also, you have dozens of smaller companies, and if everybody is trying to get a share of the fans, it just hurts them all.


That's where I think Japan MMA doesn't have a problem. The only major promotions are Shooto, Sengoku, and DREAM.

Shooto doesn't really run many events anymore and when they do they're just "special events" so everyone shows up anyway. Sengoku doesn't have a true star so they run smaller building and do well. And DREAM does pretty well all things considered. No company is really in bad shape or fighting for fans.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> But...
> 
> *Walks away with head down in shame*


ownt.



Aussie said:


> Awwww
> 
> Hi Jimmy!!




Hi Kylie.
How are you? How's work?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfgjimcoptafeel


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Tell the Truth aKa T4: Salvation


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> omfgjimcoptafeel


That should be my new username.

omyitstheladykiller

How are ya?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

name change plz.

I'm doing okay. A little tired but fine otherwise. How about you?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tfour


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If we stay the course WE'RE DEAD! WE ARE ALL DEAD!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> name change plz.
> 
> I'm doing okay. A little tired but fine otherwise. How about you?


I am exquisite. 
But I'm a little clumsy today...fell out of bed and I just whacked my toe on the wall. :/

Truth: Where's Kylie? I made muffins. ;D


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

She still needs to interview me for TDL


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

are we having half year awards derek?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> She still needs to interview me for TDL


True. She asked if she could interview me as well.
Mind you, she's been awfully busy lately. :sad:

TLK interview brings the ratings tbfh.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, seems like she's always busy. 

omg this interview segment will own if you're on there too.

edit TLK for some awards plz


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah, seems like she's always busy.
> 
> omg this interview segment will own if you're on there too.
> 
> edit TLK for some awards plz


 Your infatuation is much appreciated.

Bet I won't win any this time....


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't win any Best Member awards anymore since THE OTHER PLACE closed so I'll have to win over a few more people here.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You've got my vote.
Kylie better win Nicest Member again...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I think that's a shoe-in


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I reckon there should be some unoffcial awards for biggest asskisser (Jimmy for sure) or most likely to snap and kill a prostitute (probably go to Austin 101 imo). Makes things more interesting :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

<33333 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie.
> How are you? How's work?


I'm alright. I'm very worn out though. :$ Work is hectic but nothing unusual.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I am exquisite.
> But I'm a little clumsy today...fell out of bed and I just whacked my toe on the wall. :/
> 
> Truth: Where's Kylie? I made muffins. ;D


Yum muffins!!  What kind?



The Lady Killer said:


> She still needs to interview me for TDL


I'm getting around to it. :$



The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah, seems like she's always busy.


I'm sowwy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> I think that's a shoe-in


Oyeah. If Kylie doesn't get it, I'm going to kill a badger.



Aussie said:


> I'm alright. I'm very worn out though. :$ Work is hectic but nothing unusual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww :sad:
Solution: Quit your Job 8*D

Orange and Poppyseed. They're pretty fucking delicious 

Take your time. TLK and I don't mind....


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah i didnt mean that as i'm getting impatient, i meant it in a sympathetic way. 

by all means take your time


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I know that Greg.  



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Oyeah. If Kylie doesn't get it, I'm going to kill a badger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are nicer people here than me. :$

But if I quit my job then I have no money and if I have no money then I can't pay for my car or bills and I won't be able to go overseas (hopefully) next year. 

Yummy.  Send some over here please. 

Maybe we need to work out a day the three of us are on MSN at the same time and have a joint interview. Ratings would go through the roof. I'll do the interview drunk too to add something different


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good arvo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got a feeling Headliner won't win Best Staff Member again. :hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> There are nicer people here than me. :$
> 
> But if I quit my job then I have no money and if I have no money then I can't pay for my car or bills and I won't be able to go overseas (hopefully) next year.
> 
> ...


Bullshit. You're the nicest person I've ever had the pleasure to talk to.

 - Bad idea 

Of Course.

That sounds excellent


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Bullshit. You're the nicest person I've ever had the pleasure to talk to.


Same goes for me as well. We'll never get through to her though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Pyro™;7334465 said:


> Same goes for me as well. We'll never get through to her though.


I never thought we'd agree on something, but you're completely correct. 

Kylie, stop being so damn stubborn


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> Good arvo.


Hey mate, how are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Bullshit. You're the nicest person I've ever had the pleasure to talk to.
> 
> - Bad idea
> 
> ...


Awww thank you. There are nicer people out there than me though. 

The only way I'd quit here is if there was a better paying job out there. Unfortunately with the economy the way it is, there are none. :$

Yay!! 





Pyro™ said:


> Same goes for me as well. We'll never get through to her though.


Am I that obvious? :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awww thank you. There are nicer people out there than me though.
> 
> The only way I'd quit here is if there was a better paying job out there. Unfortunately with the economy the way it is, there are none. :$
> 
> ...


Liar, Liar, pants on fire. :side:

Indeed :sad:
Kylie, when I become a multi squillionare, You're going to be my personal assistant. With a salary of at least $60 zillion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Am I that obvious? :$


5 years I've known you like the back of my hand, damn right you are.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey mate, how are you?


I'm alright, thanks. Yourself?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Liar, Liar, pants on fire. :side:
> 
> Indeed :sad:
> Kylie, when I become a multi squillionare, You're going to be my personal assistant. With a salary of at least $60 zillion.


I'm not a liar. :$

I will be more than happy to be your personal assistant Jimmy. 





Pyro™ said:


> 5 years I've known you like the back of my hand, damn right you are.


Has it been 5 years? And you've put up with me for this long?  

Ok so I'm stubborn and obvious, but I'm right. :$



BKB Star. said:


> I'm alright, thanks. Yourself?


Not too bad thanks mate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5 years come November, so it's a little less, but fuck it.

You're always right except in this case. You're sweeter than 50 gallons of sugar.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm not a liar. :$
> 
> I will be more than happy to be your personal assistant Jimmy.
> 
> ...



Just teasing.

Excellent 

How long until you get off work, KylieKylie?

Not in this case. Usually you're right, tho.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> 5 years come November, so it's a little less, but fuck it.
> 
> You're always right except in this case. You're sweeter than 50 gallons of sugar.


I thought it was still about 5-6 months away. We need to have a party or something. 

That's very sweet (funny that lol) of you but I'm not.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Just teasing.
> 
> Excellent
> 
> ...


Thought as much. 

1 minute until my shift finishes....but probably another 10-15 minutes until I actually leave. :$

I'm not always right. Just now I am. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I thought it was still about 5-6 months away. We need to have a party or something.
> 
> That's very sweet (funny that lol) of you but I'm not.
> 
> ...


I'm game for that. :cheers:

Oh horseshit, just accept what we're saying.  Let it sink in at last please.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Thought as much.
> 
> 1 minute until my shift finishes....but probably another 10-15 minutes until I actually leave. :$
> 
> I'm not always right. Just now I am. :$


Still, you get to go home soon 

Kylie, you should know better than to argue with us 
We're right.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kylie isn't the nicest person i've spoken to tbh. Nicest person on here for sure though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy's mom is pretty nice, tbh. She makes good cookies.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

She makes terrible cookies so whoever you're "talking" to please get her to stop saying she's my mum 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, she makes great cookies. For me, at least. I guess she doesn't like you enough to put effort into your cookies. 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm game for that. :cheers:
> 
> Oh horseshit, just accept what we're saying.  Let it sink in at last please.




But it's not true. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Still, you get to go home soon
> 
> Kylie, you should know better than to argue with us
> We're right.


Ok so 25 minutes overtime... 

I'm stubborn so I will argue.  And you're not right.



Sticksy said:


> Kylie isn't the nicest person i've spoken to tbh. Nicest person on here for sure though.


Thank you Nick.  At least someone sees it correctly.

And there are nicer people than me here. You all for starters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not nicer than you. I'm a fairly hateful person, humanity in general annoys me to a relatively high level.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm the nicest person on the forum. ;D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck off seb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

you're the biggest ****** on the forum


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I stand corrected; you are the nicest person on the forum. :/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Kylie isn't the nicest person i've spoken to tbh. Nicest person on here for sure though.





WWF said:


> Sticksy's mom is pretty nice, tbh. She makes good cookies.





Sticksy said:


> She makes terrible cookies so whoever you're "talking" to please get her to stop saying she's my mum 8*D





WWF said:


> Nah, she makes great cookies. For me, at least. I guess she doesn't like you enough to put effort into your cookies. 8*D


:lmao



Aussie said:


> Ok so 25 minutes overtime...
> 
> I'm stubborn so I will argue.  And you're not right.


:sad:

I'm always right :side:
And I'm stubborn too. You won't win, KylieKylie 



Pyro™;7334603 said:


> I'm not nicer than you. I'm a fairly hateful person, humanity in general annoys me to a relatively high level.


Cynacism ftl.



WWF said:


> I'm the nicest person on the forum. ;D


You're a ******.

EDIT: :lmao - Outta my head Seb.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks man

josie, go fuck yourself, POSER


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Thank you Nick.  At least someone sees it correctly.
> 
> *And there are nicer people than me here. You all for starters.*


Wrong. I'm hardly nicer than you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Cynacism ftl.


The technical term is misanthropy.



> Misanthropy is a general dislike, distrust, or hatred of the human species or a disposition to dislike and/or distrust other people's silent consensus about reality. The word comes from the Greek words μίσος (misos, "hatred") and άνθρωπος ( anthrōpos, "man, human being"). A misanthrope is a person who dislikes or distrusts humanity as a general rule.


That's pretty much me in general terms.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah i agree sticksy is an asshole


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm about to head home but I'll be back to argue with you guys soon. I am right and I'll drum it in your heads if I have to. :$

<33333


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

shut up seb said:


> yeah i agree sticksy is an asshole


seconded.



Aussie said:


> I'm about to head home but I'll be back to argue with you guys soon. I am right and I'll drum it in your heads if I have to. :$
> 
> <33333


Kylie, you couldn't hurt a fly. 
You're too NICE to do that 

<3.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Jimmy and Seb, go fuck yourselves


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i think coptafeel has fallen in love w/ aussie. it's getting pretty embarrassing.

hey nick


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice rant section


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

shut up seb said:


> i think coptafeel has fallen in love w/ aussie. it's getting pretty embarrassing.
> 
> hey nick


How could you not <3 Aussie tbfh.

;D @ Nick.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - on my food break (can't call it lunch or dinner at 4am LOL) at work. Sitting in my car listening to Sick Puppies.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Do people even go to Walmart at 4 in the morning? :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They do. Usually with ski masks, guns and all black clothing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> i think coptafeel has fallen in love w/ aussie. it's getting pretty embarrassing.
> 
> hey nick


Getting? Its way past getting embarrassing, its already there.


sup Sebastian ^_^


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good evening.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Morning Nicholas and BKB.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sup WWF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching ESPN and most likely going to bed soon. You?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just had dinner, so I'm kickin back with music now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

frankie boyle.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

wat ?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Susan Boyle


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Just had dinner, so I'm kickin back with music now.


what song/artist?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Snuff by Slipknot. Kinda addicted to it atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ew Slipknot 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

tits or gtfo

It's a nice song anyway.  It's not all screaming the whole way through.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You want to see my man tits? ****?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Defo.

wait wat


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> wat ?


scottish.comedian.



WWF said:


> Susan Boyle


lol.breakdown.



BKB Star. said:


> Snuff by Slipknot. Kinda addicted to it atm.


What is it with Rasslin fans being either Metalheads or Raptards....:argh:



WWF said:


> You want to see my man tits? ****?


****.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FAINT.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nothing wrong with rap Jimmy. 

Slipknot, don't like them. Not as good as what i'm listening to atm ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> scottish.comedian.
> 
> 
> What is it with Rasslin fans being either Metalheads or Raptards....:argh:


Never heard of him. =/

It's cos metal owns. I don't just listen to metal... I listen to Linkin Park and a few other bands too. It's most metal though tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You've never heard of Frankie Boyle? Kids these days have no appreciation for quality comedians :side: He owns tbh, watch some Mock The Week, quality show.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LINKIN PARK OWNS.

Other than them & RHCP, I'm mainly a Hippidy Hop kinda person.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Never heard of him. =/
> 
> It's cos metal owns. I don't just listen to metal... I listen to Linkin Park and a few other bands too. It's most metal though tbh.


Prolly the best scottish comedian since Billy Connolly. 






Gordon Brown listens to metal. nuff said.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> You've never heard of Frankie Boyle? Kids these days have no appreciation for quality comedians :side: He owns tbh, watch some Mock The Week, quality show.


I'll prolly watch it tonight when I can't get to sleep thanks to my fucked sleeping pattern.



WWF said:


> LINKIN PARK OWNS.
> 
> Other than them & RHCP, I'm mainly a Hippidy Hop kinda person.


Chester broke his wrist when I saw them live. :lmao


*EDIT:* k, I'll watch it now. Thanks Jim.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chester is a dumbfuck. ;D

*Edit:* My sleep pattern is fucked as well. Why do you think I'm up @ 5:45 AM?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Because i'm so beautiful that its worth staying up for? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope. I am eating you mom's cookies atm, though. CHOCOLATE FUCKING CHIP.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're worse off than me.

I got to sleep around 4 yesterday. Had to go into school to do an English oral @ 8:30 this morning as well.

:lmao @ this Frankie Boyle chap. His humour's pretty sick.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It's 2AM. The fear is gone.
I'm sitting here waiting, gun still warm.
Maybe my connection is tired of taking chances...

Truth: That joke about Queer Eye had me in stitches first time I saw it. Fucking epic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm on Summer Vacation though, so it doesn't really matter.

Anyway, it's getting light outside (8*D) so that's my signal to go to bed. BYE.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It's 2AM. The fear is gone.
> I'm sitting here waiting, gun still warm.
> Maybe my connection is tired of taking chances...
> 
> Truth: That joke about Queer Eye had me in stitches first time I saw it. Fucking epic.


I was worried when he started talking about fucking orangoutangs (sp?).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> You're worse off than me.
> 
> I got to sleep around 4 yesterday. Had to go into school to do an English oral @ 8:30 this morning as well.
> *
> :lmao @ this Frankie Boyle chap. His humour's pretty sick.*


Indeed. He's awesome.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> It's 2AM. The fear is gone.
> I'm sitting here waiting, gun still warm.
> Maybe my connection is tired of taking chances...
> 
> *Truth: That joke about Queer Eye had me in stitches first time I saw it. Fucking epic.*


Going to have to watch it again now that you've mentioned it


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It's in that youtube link I posted before.

Watching my old Mock the Week stuff now...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Back to the world of music imo.

SILVERSTEIN


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah i gathered that Jimmy 

Back to listening to the Veronicas and kinda reading some lectures notes on the role of the autonomic nervous system in controlling the cardiovascular system. Sound like fun? It sure is :argh:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing can be fun if you have the Veronicas playing in the background. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

;D

You should do something more fun. Like listening to Cannibal Corpse while you set fire to all your uni notes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Nothing can be fun if you have the Veronicas playing in the background. :side:


That makes it semi interesting tbh. 

This stuff has been an essay question in every final exam since 2004. So they better have it in again because i can ace it


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Veronicas are alright to look at. Not a fan of their music though. Do you like Paramore?

Hey Aussie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Never listened to Paramore.

Hey Kylie


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's blasphemy good sir.






Hayley's voice is amazing.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie.

Paramore sounds like one of those shit bands that are in the charts atm.
*Looks at iTunes Top 10 singles; sees nothing but shit*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

har har paramore


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not a fan of that song tbh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Paramore > the shit that's on radio, MTV and on the charts.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

celine dion > paramore


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

gtfo.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

watch your mouth


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sowwy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

that goddamn cocksucker richie77 red repped me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Celine Dion is awful.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wut..


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Paramore > the shit that's on radio, MTV and on the charts.


Silence > the shit that's on radio, MTV and on the charts.



Sticksy said:


> Celine Dion is awful.


^

I would rather disembowel myself with a spork than watch Titanic again. Fuh-uhck-ing-Hell.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> The Veronicas are alright to look at. Not a fan of their music though. Do you like Paramore?
> 
> Hey Aussie.


Hey BKB, how are you?



Sticksy said:


> Never listened to Paramore.
> 
> Hey Kylie


Hi Nick. How's the procrastinating going?  



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie.
> 
> Paramore sounds like one of those shit bands that are in the charts atm.
> *Looks at iTunes Top 10 singles; sees nothing but shit*


Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its going very nice. But according to the timetable i set for studying this horrendous subject i can afford to be wasting time atm  1 topic after this and then just going back over stuff i've studied this week. Feeling pretty confident about this exam which actually surprises me


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck everyone who doesn't like celine.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey BKB, how are you?


Good thanks. You?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ECW is great imo


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Its going very nice. But according to the timetable i set for studying this horrendous subject i can afford to be wasting time atm  1 topic after this and then just going back over stuff i've studied this week. Feeling pretty confident about this exam which actually surprises me


That's great Nick. Always nice to have the time to relax and take a step back.  I'm sure you'll be great. 



BKB Star. said:


> Good thanks. You?


Not bad thanks. I'm playing Uno with my brother.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks. I'm playing Uno with my brother.


Jealous. I haven't played Uno in forever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ECW is great imo


Ever since the formation of the Hart Dynasty. Every main event they have been in has been solid.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> Jealous. I haven't played Uno in forever.


Uno is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


I feel rather excellent. 
atm, I'm making a list (a rarity tbfh).
Writing a list of all the shit I want/need to buy for my room.
Subtotal is steadily climbing higher and higher...:sad:

Truth: I haven't played Uno for an aaaaaage.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Uno is pretty awesome.


Still so totally jealous. I'm pretty sure my cat tore through my Uno cards too.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I feel rather excellent.
> atm, I'm making a list (a rarity tbfh).
> Writing a list of all the shit I want/need to buy for my room.
> Subtotal is steadily climbing higher and higher...:sad:
> ...


I'm glad you're great dear. 
This is where you probably should split the list dear. One column for what you need and one for what you want. That way the subtotal won't be so high. 

Come over and you can play with my cards. 



BKB Star. said:


> Still so totally jealous. I'm pretty sure my cat tore through my Uno cards too.


Aww that sucks. I think my cat....um....wet my old Uno cards years ago. :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Aww that sucks. I think my cat....um....wet my old Uno cards years ago. :$


:lmao That would smell pretty horrible. :sad:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm glad you're great dear.
> This is where you probably should split the list dear. One column for what you need and one for what you want. That way the subtotal won't be so high.
> 
> Come over and you can play with my cards.
> ...


Ahhh, the financial side of Kylie emerges 

Sounds good.

:lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stank out the house. The cards went into the wheelie bin soon after of course.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

soo good.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Ahhh, the financial side of Kylie emerges
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> :lmao


I'm not very financial dear. Just common sense. 

Bring a blanket please. I'm freezing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't think it was that cold here today. Mind you, I spent most of the day in front of the heater.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It wasn't as cold as yesterday but it was still cold enough. :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Weather down here just sucks period. =/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Your state just sucks period. Wasn't cold up here today ^_^


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

11 degrees over here and I'm still in shorts and a shirt.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh shush Nick. 

11 is cold Jimmy, but I'll take it. :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

gtfo New South Welsh scum. 

Wish I had the tolerance for weather you did, Jim. That said, I'm pretty warm now anyway.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Oh shush Nick.
> 
> 11 is cold Jimmy, but I'll take it. :$


Sounds excellent. I'd gladly trade you.
I hope it rains all day tomorrow, like it did for most of today 



BKB Star. said:


> gtfo New South Welsh scum.
> 
> Wish I had the tolerance for weather you did, Jim. That said, I'm pretty warm now anyway.


lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No need to get your knickers in a knot Kylie and BKB


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> No need to get your knickers in a knot Kylie and BKB


They're just jealous, Nick. ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Right... jealous. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

obviously


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sounds excellent. I'd gladly trade you.
> I hope it rains all day tomorrow, like it did for most of today


Better yet, just come over while it's cold here. 

It rained all day here too. I don't mind the rain, it's just the chill I don't like.



Sticksy said:


> No need to get your knickers in a knot Kylie and BKB


Me?? But I haven't done anything wrong


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Better yet, just come over while it's cold here.
> 
> It rained all day here too. I don't mind the rain, it's just the chill I don't like.




I love everything about the rain.
I love getting wet hair, I like that 'rain' smell and the dark sky. The chill and the wind. Oh, and the puddles ;D

Truth: I'm shit at Need for Speed....


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mario Kart > Need For Speed. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

obv, but I need a change of scene.
And I only paid $10 for it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Where is "yellow", exactly?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It's actually "Yellow Submarine" if you look closely.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty badass place.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd have to agree.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you have a navigator in your submarine or do you prefer to drive solo?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah I'm driving solo currently. More peaceful that way.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

TLK + His Yellow Submarine + Beatles records blasting out over the stereo = ratings. (imo)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> It's actually "Yellow Submarine" if you look closely.


Yeah... I'm an idiot like that.

I was actually reading a book featuring a submarine during my lunch break today. I put it down to go mop a gym floor, which tells you how interesting it was*.


*My opinion of that particular submarine does not reflect my opinion of your yellow submarine.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> TLK + His Yellow Submarine + Beatles records blasting out over the stereo = ratings. (imo)


 I have their entire discography on shuffle atm.



Andy3000 said:


> Yeah... I'm an idiot like that.
> 
> I was actually reading a book featuring a submarine during my lunch break today. I put it down to go mop a gym floor, which tells you how interesting it was*.
> 
> ...


:lmao the sidenote saved that post.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Great night. although accidently kicking out my pwer was an epic fail


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DEAD THREAD FUCK


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I must break you.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

subterranean homesick alien


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

who can really blame you


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

great song


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

MUTHAFUCKING JUNGLELAND!!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

ownage


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lady killer


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

OWNAGE IS SEXY, SMART AND POWERFUL


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

like a WWE diva


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

tblennon


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

John 'The Greatest Ever' Lennon


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Let's be fair here guys...John Lennon is definitely on the same level with people like Jesus and the man who invented Lion bars.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Bruce "Motherfucking better than you" Springsteen


imo

Oh and Lion Bars are AWESOME!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't honestly agree with Lennon or anyone else being on Jesus' level. That guy is a baller.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

And a pimp.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jack Bauer > Jesus


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah... but John locke > Jack Bauer..


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Recent events in Lost have led me to believe that John Locke < Jack Bauer.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

John Locke is no longer John Locke.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

John "The Great" Lennon


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Recess OWNS.

Hey people.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I was a fan of that show.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

3dizzle.

totally


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I miss Feel The Fire.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I BRING THE FIRE


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Still am tbh.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I also liked Recess.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jack " better then you" Bauer


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

HEAD OF DIRECTION


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Tough crowd today.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

rollin wit Certs and we just bought the bar


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Moment of silence.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Craig said:


> Ah... but John locke > Jack Bauer..


ridiculous statement


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

<---Is what Willis was talking about.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Swagg


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah1993


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

swagger


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

umm


championsmackdraw


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chavito


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah1993 never responded to my post.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

They try to copy my swagger
I'm on that next shit now


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*I'M SO 3008*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Going to be pulling an all nighter tonight, for sure for final exams.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Good luck on those playa


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Certs sig and avy swagger is on a thousand.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah1993 never responded to my post.


HATING a match = ***3/4


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

GOTTA ASK THESE BITCHES, YOU WANT A SHOT AT THE TITLE?

The clickable sig is gold


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Certs said:


> Good luck on those playa


thanks brah


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*BEATTIE*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

***3/4 = GREAT


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

THAT BITCH IS UGLY. 8/10 FO THAT UGLY HO


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> THAT BITCH IS UGLY. 8/10 FO THAT UGLY HO


:lmao

I'm not sleeping with any woman that is 8/10 or less tbfh


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HE'S FAT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Except for Brock/Angle at SummerSlam. ***3/4. I hated it.


***3/4 = HATE


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kristen Stewart = HEART


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

10 or nothing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

gingers can't be choosers


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> ***3/4 = HATE


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7332897-post1843.html


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Kristen Stewart = HEART


:agree:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> :agree:


Have you seen Adventureland? She's awesome in it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm not sleeping with any woman that is 8/10 or less tbfh


So, no Nicole Bass for you.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

CALLIN BITCHES OUT


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Giving a woman oral sex is like playing monopoly.

It seems like a good idea at the start but it always takes too long to finish.

Thoughts?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- new article I wrote can be found in my sig. READ IT!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

not if you do it right owned


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

owned


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

shut up seb said:


> gingers can't be choosers


I hurt inside.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> not if you do it right owned


:sad:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

You see me? Hi Hater.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Truth- new article I wrote can be found in my sig. READ IT!


That was a good read, Derek. You made good points and did a good job.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Umaga was fired because he didn't want to go to Rehab.

He said No No No.


thanks PF.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Kristin Stewart, she looks good now, but dear god she looked like a boy in Panic Room.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- new article I wrote can be found in my sig. READ IT!


I read it, You make some good points but I believe you're wrong when you say the WWE will be ready for the next boom period. Vince McMahon is so out of touch with people these days that he'd rather have a midget on his roster than the best mic worker since Triple H. Instead of using Chris Jericho as the top heel on SmackDown!, he's still using Edge after making him the most stale character in the WWE and after 9 short title reigns that have no value, and he's willing to bury his top faction on Raw by having them consist of two weak jobbers and a guy who's supposed to be the future of the company but coincidentally has a record against Triple H, the guy who's been stale the whole decade,that reads something like 3-19. 

Vince needs to retire because he doesn't have the slightest clue how to run this company anymore.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You're welcome, Derek. 

Funny note, I know somebody with the same exact name as you Derek.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bitches be wild'n.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™;7336223 said:


> I read it, You make some good points but I believe you're wrong when you say the WWE will be ready for the next boom period. Vince McMahon is so out of touch with people these days that he'd rather have a midget on his roster than the best mic worker since Triple H. Instead of using Chris Jericho as the top heel on SmackDown!, he's still using Edge after making him the most stale character in the WWE and after 9 short title reigns that have no value, and he's willing to bury his top faction on Raw by having them consist of two weak jobbers and a guy who's supposed to be the future of the company but coincidentally has a record against Triple H, the guy who's been stale the whole decade,that reads something like 3-19.
> 
> Vince needs to retire because he doesn't have the slightest clue how to run this company anymore.


I didn't say Vince would be ready, I said the WWE would be ready. And honestly, I was just typing whatever came to mind at that point. But I do think that when Triple H retires and Vince is no longer in charge (even though he has said that he won't give up control until he's dead) things could get better.

And another thing, people are talking about how Vince is now out of touch with the audience, when he's been out of touch since 1997, when he admitted it and told the roster that they need to put their own spin on their characters, which helped make the Attitude Era.

But thanks for reading it. I welcome all feedback.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Two more exams left then summer holidays


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Pyro is has BEEN fed up. :agree:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro makes some interesting points - I agree that Jericho should be the top heel on SD, and that Legacy is being made to look pitifully weak atm.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only people who don't think Legacy is weak is Orton fans. How the hell are people supposed to take Rhodes and Dibiase seriously?

And I'd love to see Jericho as the top heel, but with Edge having filled that role for over 2 years and now it looks like they're making the slow turn with Punk, who knows when they'd want to make him top heel.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd be content w/a high profile Jericho/Morrison feud though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I didn't say Vince would be ready, I said the WWE would be ready. And honestly, I was just typing whatever came to mind at that point. But I do think that when Triple H retires and Vince is no longer in charge (even though he has said that he won't give up control until he's dead) things could get better.
> 
> And another thing, people are talking about how Vince is now out of touch with the audience, when he's been out of touch since 1997, when he admitted it and told the roster that they need to put their own spin on their characters, which helped make the Attitude Era.
> 
> But thanks for reading it. I welcome all feedback.


Vince is WWE, that's the problem. Triple H said it himself, if Vince doesn't think it's a good idea it's not happening. When Triple H retires and Vince is dead, that could concievably be over 20 years on the last part. 

He may have always been out of touch, but he's even more out of touch now than ever. Maybe he should try doing that again.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think that all of us agree that Jericho should be the top heel on SD but it looks like Punk will eventually become that person. But at least Jericho was the top heel on Raw for a while. But Jericho will still be at least the second top heel on SD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Pyro is has BEEN fed up. :agree:


More so than anyone, sadly. I'm trying to figure out how it is that fans these days can find anything going on that they really like. I used to be that way for almost 20 years of watching, but now it's impossible.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I've not watched wrestling in over a year tbf.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I barely watch wrestling anymore. Same thing with Porn.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

SIGN LA PARKA


job's a good'n.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Just about all of the storylines on Raw suck but I'm really enjoying ECW and SmackDown's storylines. Plus the in ring action is better.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> SIGN LA PARKA
> 
> 
> job's a good'n.


I agree w/this. CHAIRMAN OF THE WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw is definately the worst show but they're all piss poor.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

A large part of the reason I watch is habit, but a lot of my favorite wrestlers are still around, and that's a big part of it too. Maybe if Michaels, Jericho, Edge, and Punk all disappeared then I'd stop watching.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> A large part of the reason I watch is habit, but a lot of my favorite wrestlers are still around, and that's a big part of it too. Maybe if Michaels, Jericho, Edge, and Punk all disappeared then I'd stop watching.


Hmmmm.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the main problem is the lack of the mix of excitment and quality of matches. There's too much pissing about with squash matches and joke tag teams that will end up as nothing within 3 weeks.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Hmmmm.


But he's The Showstopper, The Main Event, The Icon, for cryin' out loud!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The main problem I think is that every possible main event the WWE puts on has been done 7 billion times already. 

The only fresh main eventer is Punk, and I haven't yet seen a thing from him that makes me think he's anything special. Granted, I am getting slightly fond of seeing him around only for the fact that he's pissing off so many Jeff Hardy marks.



> But he's The Showstopper, The Main Event, The Icon, for cryin' out loud!


I wasn't insulting him if that's what you thought. I was pointing out that he DID disappear. I don't even know when the hell he's due back.

Best in ring performer in the WWE hands down aside from arguably Undertaker, but sadly, I don't look for that in a performer. I do enjoy his matches but my main focus is always on mic skills, something which he sorely lacks.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

So wait, are you contemplating completely giving up on WWE, and pro-wrestling altogether for that matter, or are you simply fed up with it atm and watching in hopes that it gets better?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I never get tired of seeing Michaels tbh.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

wait, Did i just read PF does't watch much porn anymore? :shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> So wait, are you contemplating completely giving up on WWE, and pro-wrestling altogether for that matter, or are you simply fed up with it atm and watching in hopes that it gets better?


I am done with it...well, in a sense. I don't watch it, I only read and comment on what I'm observing. I guess the only reason I do that is so I'm not bored to death on here and trying to find something to post. 

There's no reason to watch it, they don't have anyone I really like, which makes it pointless. I do like Jericho and Christian but not enough to say they're worth watching it for. The rest of them are worthless.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

RAW has become I-must-watch-on-DVR, because there is WAY too much bullshit in between important segments. 

I watch an entire episode of RAW in about a half hour. 45 mins if I like the actualy matches, which isn't often.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've taken to falling asleep during Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I fall asleep the second I hear the voice on Orton's entrance theme. Before he can even come out.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-stats-on-hhh-cena-batista-orton-on-ppv-78543

^^ Those are some damn scary stats! No wonder nothing ever seems fresh.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Some people clearly need to get out and get a job.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I still like wrestling.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Steve Patriot said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-stats-on-hhh-cena-batista-orton-on-ppv-78543
> 
> ^^ Those are some damn scary stats! No wonder nothing ever seems fresh.


Does that mean everyone of them were involved in a title match of sorts, or any of them?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like real life


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> I still like wrestling.


I can't imagine how it would be to your liking when your favourite wrestler has no future.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't imagine how it would be to your liking when your favourite wrestler has no future.


As far as I'm concerned, Dolph Ziggler still has a future. So has Jericho, so I'm not too worried right about now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If he's got a future I can guarantee you it's not as Dolph Ziggler. 

Jericho already has 5 world titles so there's no reason to worry about him. He has a successful career.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

A name change wouldn't hurt.

And yes, but I'm confident there's more to come in Jericho's career.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't even know who is Dolph Ziggler is


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

not missing much tbh


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> not missing much tbh


:cuss:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ziggler is Kennedy's gimmick only with no charisma or style.



> And yes, but I'm confident there's more to come in Jericho's career.


Unless it involves the world title, I don't care, and I can't see him winning the belt again unless Edge gets off the god damn show, which he won't.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No charisma?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You heard right. Putting on a goofy ass smile doesn't impress me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seems people will call anyone charismatic these days no matter how boring they are. I hear Orton all the time and it never ceases to make me laugh.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I haven't seen enough of him to judge tbh I just wanted to fuck w/Tony.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> :lmao I haven't seen enough of him to judge tbh I just wanted to fuck w/Tony.


He used to be one of those awful cheerleaders that got embarassed and buried by DX every week.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm not "throwing it around". I honestly think Ziggler has quite the amount of charisma and appeal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's you. He has no appeal whatsoever to me, but then again, nobody in the WWE does anymore. Granted, most of the main eventers have tons of charisma, albeit extremely wasted.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Orton is very dull though. I can't seem to understand why the IWC like him so much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because he's a heel. That's the IWC's only requirement. They have no perception of good performers and bad performers, only good and bad characters on screen.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I guess you're right about that. Turn heel and everything will be right is so out of touch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah.

Well, I'm gonna head off and play some games or watch a movie, or something. Later on.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

See ya, Gord.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He used to be one of those awful cheerleaders that got embarassed and buried by DX every week.


:lmao seriously?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Spirit Squad are former tag team champions, damn it! :cuss:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ziggler clearly has charisma.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JOHNNEH!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

T O N Y


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Waddup, boyo?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought the Spirit Squad was pretty awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ziggler is the only member from that group left in the E right?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I thought the Spirit Squad was pretty awesome.


Damn skippywippy, chrissy.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I marked the first time they used the trampoline. I think it was Mikey who hopped on it at ringside and wound up flying into the ring and hitting a bulldog PERFECTLY. 'Twas quite awesome.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Waddup, boyo?


About to hit up a joint, you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> About to hit up a joint, you?


Wish I could do the same, but I got some studying to do.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

This is where you can perform Miss Aussie. It'll sell out within seconds imo


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfg aussie


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

'TLK'


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

'switch aka "The Great"


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Lennon Legend huh? For some reason it's appearing 'Greg The Legend'.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Rager time...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, I'm here again.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Lennon Legend huh? For some reason it's appearing 'Greg The Legend'.






Pyro™ said:


> Alright, I'm here again.


:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Alright, I'm here again.


Nothing much has happened since you left, tbf.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. So how have you been in the 2 hours I've been gone? :side:

EDIT ~ Yeah, I saw that. 2 pages....whew! Activity here is like a runaway freighttrain.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to WF. Hope you enjoy your time and please stick around!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Thanks. So how have you been in the 2 hours I've been gone? :side:


idk I was in an hour-long meeting @ work.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Pyro™;7336914 said:


> EDIT ~ Yeah, I saw that. 2 pages....whew! Activity here is like a runaway freighttrain.


I'm trying to improve that, and with you posting here it sure helps


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I've added like 1,000 posts to my count in 2 weeks :lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> I've added like 1,000 posts to my count in 2 weeks :lmao


With that you might have taken my great title and would become known as Gregory The Great


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> I'm trying to improve that, and with you posting here it sure helps


Thanks.

An hour long meeting at work sucks. Just a general meeting? Hope you're not in trouble or anything.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm trying to be more active here but I just can't get into the wrestling sections. Some of the threads move way to quickly and are often fraught w/embarrassing posts.

edit yeah just a general meeting about how to document a certain process.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't understand why anyone posts in the Raw discussion thread.

K.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> I'm trying to be more active here but I just can't get into the wrestling sections. Some of the threads move way to quickly and are often fraught w/embarrassing posts.


Ding! Ding! Ding you're the winner.

I would post a lot of more in the wrestling sections but like you said I hate how threads move so fast as it seems like the half decent post lay hidden to be discussed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah the thread names alone are enough to deter me from posting frequently.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

tbh the noobies really eat away at me in those sections in particular.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's hard to "discuss" with some of the people in the wwe section. I've tried, given up, tried again, given up, now I'm in a trying phase again.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

getting paid to watch jericho/morrison live via stream kinda owns tho


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> It's hard to "discuss" with some of the people in the wwe section. I've tried, given up, tried again, given up, now I'm in a trying phase again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haven't been watching wrestling for a long time now. I've tried numerous times to rekindle the flame so to speak but nothing has come of it


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh my. 

I do deserve it, don't I? :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Haven't been watching wrestling for a long time now. I've tried numerous times to rekindle the flame so to speak but nothing has come of it


It's hard when there's only 2 good wrestlers in the WWE.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> This is where you can perform Miss Aussie. It'll sell out within seconds imo


 You are awesome Switch. It would be you selling out arenas though. 



The Lady Killer said:


> omfg aussie


Hi Greg.  How are you?



Pyro™ said:


> Alright, I'm here again.


Good.  

Hi Gord.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, good. :side:

Hi there.      






















~_~


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Good, 10 mins left of work :hb

you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

For a moment I thought Gord had gone insane there. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> For a moment I thought Gord had gone insane there. :side:


You can never be too excited to see Kylie, although my intention was to create a rather exuberant reaction on purpose.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Pyro™;7336979 said:


> It's hard when there's only 2 good wrestlers in the *WWE*.


There are alternatives... 

Truth: This is my first time posting here in a long (LONG) time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tarfu said:


> There are alternatives...


Yeah, meaningless alternatives. TNA and ROH have no official top status, WCW is dead, and the NWA hasn't been big in....forever. As for Japan, I'm not gonna concern myself with something on another continent.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tarfu said:


> There are alternatives...


tna??


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> You are awesome Switch. It would be you selling out arenas though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, meaningless alternatives. TNA and ROH have no official top status, WCW is dead, and the NWA hasn't been big in....forever. As for Japan, I'm not gonna concern myself with something on another continent.


:lmao

There are things we can agree on, apparently.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like I always say, be #1 or don't show up. Nobody remembers a silver medallist.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Scotty doesn't know that Fiona and me do it in my car every sunday. *whistles*

btw, Would anyone like a pet dog? I'm about to go and club my neighbours one if it doesn't shut the fuck up. 3 Fucking Hourse. 3!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Give it a hard one for me, I despise dogs. They should be illegalized.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

This talk is bullshit. Dogs rule, you drool.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm afraid of dogs. 

Man's best friend? Go get yourself some better friends, ***.

:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Scotty doesn't know that Fiona and me do it in my car every sunday. *whistles*
> 
> btw, Would anyone like a pet dog? I'm about to go and club my neighbours one if it doesn't shut the fuck up. 3 Fucking Hourse. 3!


It could be worse, they could of had 4.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Yes, good. :side:
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> ...




How are you?



The Lady Killer said:


> Good, 10 mins left of work :hb
> 
> you?


That's great Greg. Sounds like a well deserved rest is on the cards tonight. 

I've been better, but oh well. Shit happens right? 



Pyro™ said:


> You can never be too excited to see Kylie, although my intention was to create a rather exuberant reaction on purpose.


Awwww


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

It feels like friday. Consequently, I will be drinking.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ I like your thinking.



Pyro™;7337052 said:


> Give it a hard one for me, I despise dogs. They should be illegalized.


I think the should just breed silent dogs tbh. Much, Much better.



Killswitch said:


> This talk is bullshit. Dogs rule, you drool.


OYAH?!



Alcoholic said:


> I'm afraid of dogs.
> 
> Man's best friend? Go get yourself some better friends, ***.
> 
> :side:


Indeed. 
Don't see the attraction of having a dog. 
(But I know Kylie's gonna say different )


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello.

I have two rottweilers. Try to stop them from barking and they'll fuck you up. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> This talk is bullshit. Dogs rule, you drool.


I agree.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a dog, and she fucking owns.

Hai btw.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

There's a pensioner in the US who would literally _fuck them_ if they started barking. @ BKB

G'Day all. 
Safe enough time to holler: "ZERG RUSH!" imo.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

HELLO! 

~ Aussie 
~ Pyro 
~ TLK 
~ Alcoholic
~ Tarfu
~ Killswitch
~ ROFL 
~ the king of kings 

etc...


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

graduate tomorrow BTW 

today was fun :hb


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed.
> Don't see the attraction of having a dog.
> (But I know Kylie's gonna say different )


Of course I am. How can you guys hate on these adorable things:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Look at them. Just waiting to bite your nose/weener off. :side:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

cats; those are the things you should fear. little bastards piss all over the place.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am. How can you guys hate on these adorable things:


Hi Kylie 

I'll hate on who/whomever I want 
Besides, that first set of dogs wolves is going to fuckin' kill you look away from that pic.
And the bottom one looks like a stuffed dog. I don't think it's had a heartbeat for at least 45 years.
The ones in the middle look depressed. Melancholy Dogitude.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> I'm afraid of dogs.
> 
> Man's best friend? Go get yourself some better friends, ***.
> 
> :side:


Same. A dog ran after me and I tore a muscle running, trying to make sure the thing didn't bite my dick off. 



Aussie said:


> How are you?


Great, you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Eveny Screwd said:


> HELLO!
> 
> ~ Aussie
> ~ Pyro
> ...


Hey ES. Congrats on graduating tomorrow. 



Alcoholic said:


> Look at them. Just waiting to bite your nose/weener off. :side:


Hush Tony. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie
> 
> I'll hate on who/whomever I want
> Besides, that first set of dogs wolves is going to fuckin' kill you look away from that pic.
> ...


How are you?

How can you say that about those puppies? They're adorable!! :$



Pyro™ said:


> Same. A dog ran after me and I tore a muscle running, trying to make sure the thing didn't bite my dick off.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, you?


I remember you telling me about that. 

Meh I'm ok.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now you remember why I think all dogs should be put in front of a firing squad. You can't trust the bastards, they're unreasonable, instinctual creatures. Unfit for public use.

There were thousands of cases in Canada about dogs viciously attacking mailmen just last year. They were even talking about just making people pick their mail up instead because of all these incidents. Damn dogs. If people did this they'd be sent to the chair.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

But they're sooooo cute Gord. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So was Chucky. ~____~

I don't care if they're cute, I care about people's safety. I'd rather people have snakes than dogs for gods sake. 

Besides, the dogs you showed are a rare breed. Most dogs are ugly.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro needs a Conando avatar. I'm serious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha, yeah that was great. 

I haven't got the chance to install PowerDVD to my new computer yet though, so I can't make screen captures (which would become gifs if you get enough and turn them into a flipbook). I've only had it a few weeks. 

This avatar is more high quality than that would be though. I still want to get one of Max giving the thumbs up from the questionarre segment Conan handed out when he was on the LA sex offender registry. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You could probably request one in the non-wrestling gif thread if you REALLY wanted one. I'd probably laugh every time I saw it. (gonna ask even tho I probably know the answer) Did you watch last night and see him do the stunts?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, in fact I'm watching the repeat right now. He's about to go through the glass. :lmao

I'm recording every episode on DVD, hoping to amass every single Tonight Show With Conan O'Brien until it's over.

EDIT ~ It's on google images :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well that's a fun 20 years for ya. And you'll only be 40 something by then so it'll be worth it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tell me about it. 

I missed tons of Late Night though so I want to make up for it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> So was Chucky. ~____~
> 
> I don't care if they're cute, I care about people's safety. I'd rather people have snakes than dogs for gods sake.
> 
> Besides, the dogs you showed are a rare breed. Most dogs are ugly.


One bad experience and you're comparing cute, innocent, harmless puppies to a knife weilding homocidal doll that was far from cute. :$

Those are not rare breeds. And not all dogs are ugly. My dog isn't ugly. :$



WWF said:


> Hey people.


Hey WWF, how are you?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You could just download all the Late Night's w/Conan and then put them on DVDs. Might take a bit, but I'm sure it'll be worth it in your eyes. 

Hell, I might have to even do that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> How are you?
> 
> How can you say that about those puppies? They're adorable!! :$


I'm quite, quite bored. That dog finally shut up, but I haven't got out of bed yet. Too comfy here 

I have a mouth fingers, and we live in a democratic country. I can say whatever I like (to an extent).

I find cats more adorable than dogs. If I wanted a pet (which I don't), I'd get a cat.



Pyro™;7337312 said:


> Now you remember why I think all dogs should be put in front of a firing squad. You can't trust the bastards, they're unreasonable, instinctual creatures. Unfit for public use.
> 
> There were thousands of cases in Canada about dogs viciously attacking mailmen just last year. They were even talking about just making people pick their mail up instead because of all these incidents. Damn dogs. If people did this they'd be sent to the chair.


I got bitten by two little daschunds on the way to Hockey training once when I was crossing the park to get to the oval. I was only 8 at the time. One fucking bit my left ankle, then the other took a chunk out of the right ankle. Hurt like a fucking bitch...

But banning them is a little bit too far. Just tighter regulation over what breeds you can own in relation to the location you live in would be better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah but I don't download anything any more.



> One bad experience and you're comparing cute, innocent, harmless puppies to a knife weilding homocidal doll that was far from cute. :$
> 
> Those are not rare breeds. And not all dogs are ugly. My dog isn't ugly. :$


I've had more dogs chase me than just that one. Every time a dog sees me they start running after me. I'm not even doing anything, I'm just minding my own business and I end up running out of breath, because I'm not taking any chances.

Maybe not but most dogs are. You may like dogs but to me they're little demons spawned from hell. This is what they look inside as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well then just get those Tonight Show's taped and enjoy.

:lmao That dog is like the animal version of the crypt keeper guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That dog won a prize for worlds ugliest dog, he's famous. His picture's plastered all over the net.

To me, that's what I stereotype all dogs as being when I see one on the street. If I see a cute dog run after me, I assume inside he's a blackhearted demon. I'm not risking a trip to the hospital to repair a leg where half of the calf is missing because of one of these jackasses.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

From world's ugliest dog to world's cutest dog.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Satan probably has sex with dogs for fun.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like dogs, but if a little dog is running after me when I walking down a street, I'll kick the bastard. I almost did like a week ago. Damn idiots need to watch that mutt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello again.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Cody! 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm quite, quite bored. That dog finally shut up, but I haven't got out of bed yet. Too comfy here
> 
> I have a mouth fingers, and we live in a democratic country. I can say whatever I like (to an extent).
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous. I'd love to be lazing around in bed. :$

I know you can....but dogs are cute damnit. :$

Cats are awesome. I have a cat and a dog and I love them dearly. 



Pyro™;7337484 said:


> I've had more dogs chase me than just that one. Every time a dog sees me they start running after me. I'm not even doing anything, I'm just minding my own business and I end up running out of breath, because I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> Maybe not but most dogs are. You may like dogs but to me they're little demons spawned from hell. This is what they look inside as far as I'm concerned


Ok I know I'll never convince you. But not all dogs are nasty. It's only the ones that aren't trained properly or are/were abused that are nasty and cruel. 

That dog is cute in it's own way. :$



John Mercer said:


> From world's ugliest dog to world's cutest dog.


Awww is that your dog Jason? 

EDIT - Hey BKB. How are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Hello again.


Sup? .


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KYLIE~!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Ok I know I'll never convince you. But not all dogs are nasty. It's only the ones that aren't trained properly or are/were abused that are nasty and cruel.
> 
> That dog is cute in it's own way. :$


Yeah, you definately won't. I don't care if not all dogs are the same, but I'm not taking any chances. Any dog I see, I distance myself from it. If the owner tells me it won't bite, I don't believe them. I'm not risking my health because of some filthy hairball.

LOL. That dog is cute in it's own way? You hold that dog's appearance higher than your own, come on. That's taking it a little too far isn't it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> EDIT - Hey BKB. How are you?


I'm quite alright thanks. You?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I

am

fucked


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

50,000 people used to live here. now it's a ghost town.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hailsabin said:


> KYLIE~!


 <3



Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, you definately won't. I don't care if not all dogs are the same, but I'm not taking any chances. Any dog I see, I distance myself from it. If the owner tells me it won't bite, I don't believe them. I'm not risking my health because of some filthy hairball.
> 
> LOL. That dog is cute in it's own way? You hold that dog's appearance higher than your own, come on. That's taking it a little too far isn't it.


Okay then, I understand. I was bitten by a Border Collie when I was about 3. Mum and I were walking down the street and this dog stuck its mouth through the gate and bit my ankle. It's the earliest memory I have. Don't get me wrong, they're beautiful animals and I'd pat and interact with one again but I'm still hesitant. Not all dogs are like that though. 

I think it is. Sure to a lot of people it's not much to look at but there's something about it that is cute to me. Maybe it's because I love dogs though. I don't know this got onto what I think of myself, but yes I do.



BKB Star. said:


> I'm quite alright thanks. You?


I'm ok thank you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that sucks.

I'm not taking any chances though. You love dogs and I hate them so it's obviously different. 

All I was saying is you shouldn't hold that hideous dog higher than yourself, you're better than you give yourself credit for. I know I'm beating a dead horse though so I'll stop.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I neither like dogs nor do i hate them. I remember being about 9 or so and helping my dad put up the nets for football (soccer) when this dog ran up and bit me, tore a couple of holes in my pants so i punched it :lmao *I do have to point out that i was small for my age and the punch wouldn't have hurt a fly


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dogs fucking *OWN.*



Not as much as my Prairie Dog, though. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

To be fair, Sticksy-Nicksy, you could punch someone now and it still wouldn't hurt a fly  ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You offering to test that out Jimmy?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DONT BREAK YOUR HAND!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ :lmao

sup Jezza?



Sticksy said:


> You offering to test that out Jimmy?


Bring it 

Truth: How's studying?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> I
> 
> am
> 
> fucked


Hi Alex. 

Why are you fucked?



Pyro™ said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> I'm not taking any chances though. You love dogs and I hate them so it's obviously different.
> 
> All I was saying is you shouldn't hold that hideous dog higher than yourself, you're better than you give yourself credit for. I know I'm beating a dead horse though so I'll stop.


I know and I understand. It is different but I thought I'd give an example. 

The dog isn't hideous though. I'm sure it's a great dog so there's good reason to hold it higher. Sorry. :$



Sticksy said:


> I neither like dogs nor do i hate them. I remember being about 9 or so and helping my dad put up the nets for football (soccer) when this dog ran up and bit me, tore a couple of holes in my pants so i punched it :lmao *I do have to point out that i was small for my age and the punch wouldn't have hurt a fly


Must not have liked the pants you were wearing Nick. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> To be fair, Sticksy-Nicksy, you could punch someone now and it still wouldn't hurt a fly  ;D


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> The dog isn't hideous though. I'm sure it's a great dog so there's good reason to hold it higher. Sorry. :$


Geez. :no:

Well, I know you're better than you do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> DONT BREAK YOUR HAND!


:lmao



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Bring it
> 
> Truth: How's studying?


Terrible. Feeling kinda nervous about the exam, just want to get this one out of the way :\


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jeremy!! 



Pyro™ said:


> Geez. :no:
> 
> Well, I know you're better than you do.


Sorry. 



Sticksy said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible. Feeling kinda nervous about the exam, just want to get this one out of the way :\


Nick you'll do fine. Try and think positive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Sorry.


Don't apologize, I just wish I could make you feel good about yourself.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ :lmao
> 
> sup Jezza?


I just got done with my nightly starring contest. I fucking lost again. SHE NEVER BLINKS. I think I'm going mental. More mental than I already am. Thank God for drugs. 

Supwitchu?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible. Feeling kinda nervous about the exam, just want to get this one out of the way :\


Good Luck. You'll be fine. After all, you have Hannah on your side.



AMPLine4Life said:


> I just got done with my nightly starring contest. I fucking lost again. SHE NEVER BLINKS. I think I'm going mental. More mental than I already am. Thank God for drugs.
> 
> Supwitchu?


:lmao

You should take a photo of you and set that up to stare at her. You might win then.

And shit all is happening here. It's a lovely 12 degrees, and I'm probably going to get some lunch soon. Playing through CoD4 again atm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm off, later people


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

COD4 is the only 1'st person shooter I've ever played that I liked.

Never finished it though. 

3'rd persons for the win, not seeing the character makes my playing horridly off. Gears > Halo.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

COD4 is first person.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, I got them mixed up. :no:

It's 3'rd person I like, god dammit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lol. I prefer first person.
Gears of War is alright, but I prefer the CoD/Battlefield style games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just can't stand them, it makes my character more vulnerable since I need to see the character in order to position myself. Call me a horrid gamer I guess.

Fucking love Gears.

I'm not really horrid, but I wouldn't say skilled. I can beat games, but I'm not great.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't apologize, I just wish I could make you feel good about yourself.


Well thank you. <3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're welcome. Take care, I'm off. <3


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - It's pouring outside.

Truth - I'm staying up all night to study for my history and lit final exams tomorrow. 

What's up people?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm going to take a leaf out of AMP's book and get myself a DOUBLE BURGER W/ CHEESE.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel is the reason I still post here.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

COPTAFEEL

such an ingenious username.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed

JBWinner is pretty great too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

If Jim Coptafeel logged off on me so help me God...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Greg. 



Pyro™ said:


> You're welcome. Take care, I'm off. <3


You too Gord. See you later. 



JBWinner said:


> Truth - It's pouring outside.
> 
> Truth - I'm staying up all night to study for my history and lit final exams tomorrow.
> 
> What's up people?


Good luck with your exams tomorrow. 

I'm counting down the minutes until my day finishes. 2 hours and 35 minutes left. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm going to take a leaf out of AMP's book and get myself a DOUBLE BURGER W/ CHEESE.


I'd say that's very bad for you Jim, but I'll probably end up doing the same tonight. :side:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Lady Killer said:


> agreed
> 
> JBWinner is pretty great too.


Why thank you.



Aussie said:


> Good luck with your exams tomorrow.
> 
> I'm counting down the minutes until my day finishes. 2 hours and 35 minutes left.


Thanks Aussie. I've got about six hours left until they start.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Jim Coptafeel is the reason I still post here.




I really don't understand all the <3 for me :$



JBWinner said:


> COPTAFEEL
> 
> such an ingenious username.


Indeed. I really should pay royalties to Sticksy...



The Lady Killer said:


> If Jim Coptafeel logged off on me so help me God...






Aussie said:


> I'd say that's very bad for you Jim, but I'll probably end up doing the same tonight. :side:


I know, I know 
I ended up just getting a single cheeseburger. Yeah, downsized.

Judging by the fact that there's no meat left out for dinner, I think we're having takeaway then as well


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I pay all my royalties to Fabolous for giving me the idea for my username in a rep comment.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I give credit for my username to the PANDA~!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I think any royalties I owed Nick were paid when I introduced him to Hannah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, that panda. HE (she?) PRETTY MUCH OWNS.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I like it when he has a chair.
WWFPanda: Bringing back Kayfabe, one chairshot at a time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I got a damn headache


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WWF PANDA

:hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Poor Derek :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I DON'T NEED YER DAMN PITY


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

FINE I WON'T COMMENT ON YOUR ARTICLE THEN
IT WAS REALLY GOOD BY THE WAY BUT NOW I THINK IT'S SHIT.
HARUMPH.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THANK YOU FOR READING IT.


HARUMPH.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> Thanks Aussie. I've got about six hours left until they start.


You're welcome. You'll probably end up sleeping for 12 hours after your finals! 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I really don't understand all the <3 for me :$


All the <3 for you is because you're awesome Jimmy. 



> I know, I know
> I ended up just getting a single cheeseburger. Yeah, downsized.
> 
> Judging by the fact that there's no meat left out for dinner, I think we're having takeaway then as well


Well that's not as bad then. 

Ah well you have one bad meal, you may as well have another.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> All the <3 for you is because you're awesome Jimmy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pah :$

Yeah...hey, and who said anything about another bad meal?
I might have something lite and non-carbo.
....or I could go with the Beef + Hokkein Noodle combo at the local chinese place.
I like that idea better. 

How long until you get off work, Kylie?

@ Derek: No probs


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Truth - Watching the first episode of ECW on Sci-Fi. It owns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I miss those early WWECW shows. They had a great vibe.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I wasn't watching Rasslin at that stage....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The best part of the first episode was the guy coming out as a Zombie, only to have shit knocked out of him by Sandman.

Sci Fi had asked that there be some kind of sci fi/horror characters, and even though they did go with the vampire angle, it was still a very typical Heyman way of saying "fuck off".


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The early episodes of WWECW were actually pretty good. The show, in terms of wrestling quality, has gotten much, much better, but the first month or two of shows back in 2006 were very entertaining.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.

Truth- can't sleep. Been stressed the past couple of days.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Shit i havent been on here in forever


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice Rep.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Thanks> Im not too sure where my banner came from


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> pah :$
> 
> Yeah...hey, and who said anything about another bad meal?
> I might have something lite and non-carbo.
> ...


Don't pah me mister.  You are awesome.

Mmmm Chinese food sounds very good. I ended up settling for a meat pie and chicken nuggets. :$

Overtime again but I'm now snug in front of the heater.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good evening.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi BKB. How are you?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Aussie.

I'm alright thanks. Had dinner and stuff so now it's music time. 

Yourself?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Mornin'


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sup 3Dee


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Afternoon all.

Sgt. pepper got me a lifetime membership (Y)


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Don't pah me mister.  You are awesome.
> 
> Mmmm Chinese food sounds very good. I ended up settling for a meat pie and chicken nuggets. :$
> 
> Overtime again but I'm now snug in front of the heater.


If you say so 

I ended up having CHIH-KEN KAT-ZUUUUUUUUUUUU~!
Sounds fun. I'm watching "Death at a Funeral". Hilarious movie.



ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Sgt. pepper got me a lifetime membership (Y)


Excellence.
Pep's the man.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!!! 

I do say so. 



BKB Star. said:


> Hey Aussie.
> 
> I'm alright thanks. Had dinner and stuff so now it's music time.
> 
> Yourself?


Sounds like fun. 

I'm alright thanks. Just relaxing and watching Twister. 



3Dee said:


> Mornin'


Evening.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup people. Work was shit, dinner was good (chicken w/salad) and now i have to study which kills any happiness that dinner brought. I hate the people at work btw, whenever i'm free and have plenty of time they give me fuck all shifts. Now that i have exams coming up i get a whole bunch of them and have to knock some back :\ 



JBWinner said:


> COPTAFEEL
> 
> such an ingenious username.





The Lady Killer said:


> agreed


That makes me feel all warm inside :side:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I think any royalties I owed Nick were paid when I introduced him to Hannah.


Fair point


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Just gone Afternoon actually 

I agree Peps owns.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*bump.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy!!!
> 
> I do say so.


Yes? 

well okay then 



Sticksy said:


> Sup people. Work was shit, dinner was good (chicken w/salad) and now i have to study which kills any happiness that dinner brought. I hate the people at work btw, whenever i'm free and have plenty of time they give me fuck all shifts. Now that i have exams coming up i get a whole bunch of them and have to knock some back :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work was shit because you didn't talk to Laura. amirit?

It always happens like that. Fuck working.

Easy thrills, Easy spills


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Laura wasn't working today but Veronica was. Kinda made up for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nick. STFU. Go away. Study for an hour or two. Get on MSN. Chat with your two favorite people (me. and my fingers). Go to sleep. Do it again tomorrow. 

AMPLine4DayPlanner


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lol at Orlando. Like seriously.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Laura wasn't working today but Veronica was. Kinda made up for it.


(Y)



AMPLine4Life said:


> Nick. STFU. Go away. Study for an hour or two. Get on MSN. Chat with your two favorite people (me. and my fingers). Go to sleep. Do it again tomorrow.
> 
> AMPLine4DayPlanner


:lmao 

Mark that shit in your CoptaCalender.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nick. STFU. Go away. Study for an hour or two. Get on MSN. Chat with your two favorite people (me. and my fingers). Go to sleep. Do it again tomorrow.
> 
> AMPLine4DayPlanner


haha. Should be alright for the exam. Not going to be on msn long tonight though.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Why does nick have a banner of a wrestler of a sport he doesn't even watch anymore?  *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't have to watch wrestling to like looking at a pretty chick. Just like i don't have to like Indonesia to like looking at a chick who lives there :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * Why does nick have a banner of a wrestler of a sport he doesn't even watch anymore?  *


Because he asked Hannah to make him a sig, and Hannah can't make any other sig than wrestling sigs. (Not being critical. Just being factual).

G'Day lexie.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm only here for the Lexie.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/458619-wfs-top-50-video-games.html

/plug


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> I don't have to watch wrestling to like looking at a pretty chick. Just like i don't have to like Indonesia to like looking at a chick who lives there :side:


*...fair enough



Jim Coptafeel said:



Because he asked Hannah to make him a sig, and Hannah can't make any other sig than wrestling sigs. (Not being critical. Just being factual).

G'Day lexie.

Click to expand...

G'day Jibs. Well, that kind of goes for me also, Jib. I do suck at making things outside wrestling. :sad:



AMPLine4Life said:



I'm only here for the Lexie.

Click to expand...



Truth: Vacation tomorrow~!  *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> *
> 
> G'day Jibs. Well, that kind of goes for me also, Jib. I do suck at making things outside wrestling. :sad:
> *


Jibs?
So now I'm the forward sail on a boat? 

And that's rubbish. You're not bad, you just need practice, practice, practice and some support 
Nobody can pick up a PS paintbrush and be awesome straight away.

Holidays? excellent.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The love in this thread is ridiculous. Where's all the hate gone?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> The love in this thread is ridiculous. Where's all the hate gone?


All you need is love.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Jibs?
> So now I'm the forward sail on a boat?
> 
> And that's rubbish. You're not bad, you just need practice, practice, practice and some support
> ...


* yeah, i love u that much 

Anyways, i haven't touched PS for about a month now, so kind of rusty. Unable to anyways. I don't have inspiration. :sad:

To Bali~  *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * yeah, i love u that much
> 
> Anyways, i haven't touched PS for about a month now, so kind of rusty. Unable to anyways. I don't have inspiration. :sad:
> 
> To Bali~  *


<3 u too. 

I know the feeling.
Checkout deviantart.com for some inspiration 

Bali? excellent 
Hope you have a stack of fun


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> The love in this thread is ridiculous. Where's all the hate gone?


I need to be nice to Lexie. I feel bad for calling her a c*nt/whore/slut/some insult like 1000 times in 1 msn convo 


Anyway, how are you going Lexie?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I wanna join the love fest!  :side:









You guys and gal are alright.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexie...didn't you vanish? :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The Veronicas

imo

Never change that, Nick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haha, yeah. Hailsabin also asked who they were  I need to spread in order to rep him again.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Untouched <3


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Confusion will be my epitaph


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Erotic fiction will be your genre.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

JIM COPTAFEEL HOW'S IT GOING MY FRIEND


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

THE LADY KILLER THINGS ARE GOING FABULOUS BUT I'M A LITTLE BORED
HOW ARE YOU


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I might just superman that hoe.


COPTA AND KILLER


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I JUST GOT TO WORK BUT IT'S FRIDAY SO HEY FUCK IT RIGHT?!?

Wearing my Abbey Road shirt makes the day that much better though. Casual Fridays ftw~!

edit SGT PETER


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I might just superman that hoe.
> 
> 
> COPTA AND KILLER


SARGEANT

sup peppah?



The Lady Killer said:


> I JUST GOT TO WORK BUT IT'S FRIDAY SO HEY FUCK IT RIGHT?!?
> 
> Wearing my Abbey Road shirt makes the day that much better though. Casual Fridays ftw~!
> 
> edit SGT PETER


RIGHT!

(Y) I approve. 
I would wear my Pink Floyd shirt tho.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I ENJOY JOINING IN ON CAPS LIKE TIMES

MY STUBBLE IS ITCHY


COPTA, I'M DOING NOUT, BUT I'M OFF TO THE CIRCUS TONIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER

YOU?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Pink Floyd is also acceptable.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I ENJOY JOINING IN ON CAPS LIKE TIMES
> 
> MY STUBBLE IS ITCHY
> 
> ...


MUTHAFUCKINCAPSLOCK.

I fucking hate stubblescratch. :sad:

THE CIRCUS?
WILL BORIS 'FUCKIN' JOHNSON BE THERE?!

I fucking hope so. I just watched him wipe out some filthy german by tackling him RUGBY STYLE in a FOOTBALL MATCH.

Oh, and now I'm watching IT CROWD.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

NOT A HUGE FAN OF IT CROWD. AND I RUDDY HOPE SO, HE CAN TEACH ME THE RULES OF WIFF WAFF

i just jizzed thinking about Bris the great.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> NOT A HUGE FAN OF IT CROWD. AND I RUDDY HOPE SO, HE CAN TEACH ME THE RULES OF WIFF WAFF
> 
> i just jizzed thinking about Bris the great.


I fuckin love this show 
Best sitcom since Blackadder imo.

Boris is quite frankly legendary.

btw, David Miliband. Ever heard of him? How good is he? Will he lead the Labour party when Gordon gets the chop?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe not the next leader but he will definitely be Prime minister at some point in his life. I have high hopes for him actually, he seems smart and in touch. Which is always fun.


I just wish we had the Italians president to run our country. He's such a hero.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


>






Sgt. Pepper said:


> Maybe not the next leader but he will definitely be Prime minister at some point in his life. I have high hopes for him actually, he seems smart and in touch. Which is always fun.
> 
> 
> I just wish we had the Italians president to run our country. He's such a hero.


(Y) Good good.
That's what I was thinking/hoping. From the little I've seen he seems to be one of the few competent politicians left in your country 

New Labour needs to become 'New' again imo. Miliband would be the bloke to do it tbh.

Napolitano? Pretty fuckin badass. Boris would obv be better. Clarkson would suffice


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Pink Floyd is also acceptable.


In my fucking opinion.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Jim you need to come over and sort some bitches out UK style.


Floyd, yes please.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

(imo)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

isaac wat said:


> In my fucking opinion.


Echoes (in Pompeii)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

2 lost souls swimming in a fish bowl.


(imo)


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ luv that song. 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Jim you need to come over and sort some bitches out UK style.
> 
> 
> Floyd, yes please.


(Y) ttly shud/wud.



shut up seb said:


> (imo)


Nothing short of epic.



The Lady Killer said:


> Echoes (in Pompeii)


Welcome my son, Welcome to the Machine.

Truth: Bed time.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao there is no way in hell i'm reading that entire thing


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GOODNIGHT JIM COPTAFEEL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7338152-post1923.html

theladykiller i hope you've finished reading this by now


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao there is no way in hell i'm reading that entire thing. you'd think by now he'd shorten the length if he actually wanted more than the same 3 assholes who cum in their pants every time he posts a review to read them.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Echoes (in Pompeii)


Pigs on the Wing (Part I & II)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> lmao there is no way in hell i'm reading that entire thing. you'd think by now he'd shorten the length if he actually wanted more than the same 3 assholes who cum in their pants every time he posts a review to read them.


Yeah1993

How anyone finds the time to write a 26,000 word review of an average wrestling DVD is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WRESTLING IS HIS LIFE

besides he probably has developed a streamlined approach to pumping out reviews at a fast pace - I mean he has been doing them since the age of four.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah1993

This the new thing?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

He's still a terrible writer too :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

A 26,000 word review of the awesomeness of The Beatles would be a more productive use of his time.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

As much as I love The Beatles even that seems bizarre to me.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd read a 26k essay on Floyd.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

isaac wat said:


> I'd read a 26k essay on Floyd.


I'll second that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I wonder if that review was longer or shorter than his Stone Cold DVD review, which was 99 pages on Word.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

not written by Austin101

I'll read a professional bio on The Beatles all day - not some bullshit written by a half-wit.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Fuck I'll even write it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Wouldn't be a waste of time


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd read one written by Isaac.

Challenge - I write a 26K essay on The Beatles and you write one on Floyd then we share w/the forum as they look upon in awe.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Just heard Dance w/ the Devil by Immortal Technique for the first time in years and it's still the best story ever told in a rap song.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello all.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

'switch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wtf


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao whattt


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the TRUTH!

(Random R-Truth moment )


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'll write a four-word bestseller on Dolph Ziggler, entitled "Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler"


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

not sure i'd read that (owned)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I definately wouldn't read that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're all a bunch of noobs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not the one who likes a male cheerleader.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

NICKY!~

Or was he Mikey?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:crying:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

ONE NINE NINE THREE 






YEAH


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Andy3000 said:


> NICKY!~
> 
> Or was he Mikey?


He was Nicky.

Or as I call him, laughy, because he was laughable. Then again, they all were.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

you can't handle the pressure, pat.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'ma go read some reviews. 


Be back in 4 hours kthx


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Might wanna schedule longer than 4 hours if you plan on reading Austin101's SNME review.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

True. 

I'll bring shaving cream & a razor with me as well.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BTW~!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey folks


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

TLK! How are ya??

Ugh, the weather over here is disgusting. It's raining _and_ humid.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It's Friday man so I'm good. It's pretty overcast here but I work like 50 feet from the ocean so it's understandable. Should clear up for the weekend soon I'm hoping.

How are you?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Can't complain too much. Like you said, it is Friday. I don't have work tomorrow, either.  Other than work, life is pretty sweet. I found out today that the layoffs I was worried about might not happen now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice yeah man if you can escape the wrath of this economy consider yourself lucky.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah definitely, man. I was so worried because I've already been in my new apartment for about six months. I love that place. I would've felt so defeated if I had to move back home.

How are you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't complain. My company is basically sponsored by the government (army branch) so I think it's pretty secure which is a relief. Got about 5 more hours to go, then it's time for the weekend. I'm thinking about going out tonight. Got any plans?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

The weather here was nasty in the mourning but sense then it's been hot and sunny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- people from here viewing my article has made me an additional 12 cents. :hb


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- people from here viewing my article has made me an additional 12 cents. :hb


HERE COMES THE MONEY!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I go home in about an hour and a half, and then I'm gonna relax for a few hours until my girlfriend gets back from her sister's pre-graduation mass. She'll come over, we'll have some "alone time" , and then probably meet up with our friends for a completely unknown purpose and just wing it. lol

*Edit*

I've been meaning to check that out Derek. I probably will when I go home.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice article.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks.

I'll be honest, I just wrote mainly what came to mind and I didn't do too much research, but as I get more page views, which increases my clout level and increases how much money I make per article, I'll be putting full time and effort in them.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I go home in about an hour and a half, and then I'm gonna relax for a few hours until my girlfriend gets back from her sister's pre-graduation mass. She'll come over, we'll have some "alone time" , and then probably meet up with our friends for a completely unknown purpose and just wing it. lol


sounds pretty good to me

perhaps i'll read this article Derek speaks of


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't find myself reading often but I took a minute to read this one and I was pleased with what I saw.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

better have a SUGGERNAUT reference in there


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry, I'm afraid there are no references to THE SUGGERNAUT.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You should write an article on how Dolph Ziggler will carry the company on his charismatic shoulders in 2013. :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody would read that.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It's that the finisher Shelton uses.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just notice that today marks the day when I first joined these forums. :hb

4 years that I've seen of you e-people. I'm an old washed up member now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagg, do you follow Cheerleader Melissa on Twitter?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Swagg, do you follow Cheerleader Melissa on Twitter?


Yep! Her and Kong are hilarious.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Sorry, I'm afraid there are no references to THE SUGGERNAUT.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


>


There's no way I could do THE SUGGERNAUT Justice in literary form.


edit- Yeah, I always enjoy their tweets.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

AIW said:


> Truth: Just notice that today marks the day when I first joined these forums. :hb
> 
> 4 years that I've seen of you e-people. I'm an old washed up member now.


:hb:hb


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3 years in February for me. OMG I need a life.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HE'S FAT


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Thx.

So.........does anyone want to talk about how fucking awesome Vegeta is? 

Money is on no one besides just me. *sad face*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> 3 years in February for me. OMG I need a life.


6 years next January.


edit- Vegeta is the fucking man.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I have no idea who Vegeta is.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Who?....


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

At least Derek knows it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

No ratings imo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Ratings Killer!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I borrowed my friends copy of Season Four, so I got to re-watch Vegeta going Super Saiyan for the first time.

A friend of mine got me into DBZ and whenever a new video came out, I'd buy it and we'd watch it at his house. He passed away several years ago, so DBZ holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

That's nice. If only I didn't become such a nerd of that show growing up. I maybe wouldn't of been a mark for some of it now still.

Truth: Split in seeing Land of the Lost or The Hangover tonight.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Hangover imo.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I do want to see it badly.



Derek said:


> I borrowed my friends copy of Season Four, so I got to re-watch Vegeta going Super Saiyan for the first time.


To be clear aka the best moment on the show ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I put it second to Gohan going SS2. Especially with the Japanese music. The build to it during that saga justy made the moment that much more important and epic.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Today, I was at a 21st birthday party. It got to the bit where they blow out the candles and the girl hosting blew out her candles. While she was blowing I whispered to the fella next to me, "That's not the only thing she will be blowing tonight". The guy next to me was her dad. FML

:lmao some of this shit is hilarious


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Yeah, FML will always make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Getting paid to read these also makes me feel better about myself. :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's awesome.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah office jobs ftw


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Today, I was at a 21st birthday party. It got to the bit where they blow out the candles and the girl hosting blew out her candles. While she was blowing I whispered to the fella next to me, "That's not the only thing she will be blowing tonight". The guy next to me was her dad. FML
> 
> :lmao some of this shit is hilarious


:lmao Greatness!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just got back from watching The Taking of Pelham 123. It was a solid movie. The acting was solid but I felt that Travolta was overacting and Washington was underacting. Plus, I didn't like the ending. But it still was a solid film.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> Hello...


You win second best avatar on the forum award.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I assume you're first? :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IGN gave it 2.5/5


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Goldust

Derek, I rated it 3/5.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

UP gets a 4.5/5 from me.

The only negative parts is that there are times when it is really depressing and they didn't bother to stary from the usual Pixar plot model, which I would have liked to have seen.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ssssssssss Goooooldusssst.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I felt so out of place in the movie theater. I was the only one under 40. Seriously.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When I saw up, I'm pretty sure I was the only one in my twenties in the theater.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I Believe In A Thing Called Love


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just listen to the rhythm of my heaaaarrrtt


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> When I saw up, I'm pretty sure I was the only one in my twenties in the theater.


Good, at least I ain't the only one that felt out of place. 

Next up tonight, Gran Torino.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I hate it when the theater's full of 13-year old kids, acting cool and making awful noises.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's quite annoying when 5 year-olds keep turning around and staring at you. I told one to fuck off once. He actually turned around, too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I've been known to yell "shut up you little *******" in such occurrences.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> I hate it when the theater's full of 13-year old kids, acting cool and making awful noises.


I fully agree. It happened to me a few weeks ago. My friend and I went to see Drag Me To Hell. It was us and a few other people, including a group of teens. Long story short, they were very annoying and wouldn't shut the fuck up when it came to talking. And I mean you can hear them. It wasn't like soft talking. My friend was about to complain to the manager, which which I would have supported, but I talked him out of it and we moved up and it was fine. But I don't like people that talk very loud. You can talk to your company but keep it soft and quiet. Damn kids.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah I've been known to yell "shut up you little *******" in such occurrences.


:lmao

"What's a ***-got?"


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

YOU. 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I can't wait to see Transformers 2. That's going to be fun watching it with teens.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:table:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, but you still have to enjoy a great movie in the theater once in a while.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't seen a movie in theatres in ages - most likely for that very reason.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> :table:


<3


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Only cause goldust's in yer avy. 

<3


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Seriously, these servers are on crack right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That was fucking classic. I miss those days.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They've been on crack for months. :/


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:lmao

The King's squeaks are always making it even a tad better.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm going to head off now. Bye.

I will call him, Mini-Dust. Fucking Priceless.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Later da MILF guy.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Morrison/Jericho from Superstars owned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I haven't (and most likely will never) watched Superstars, tbh.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I only watched that match and it was worth it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Anything with Jericho is worth it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Wasn't it supposed to be inter-brand matches? Because all I see is one match per brand every week.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

idk I've heard it was one match per brand for a total of 3 matches per week.

And agreed that anything involving Jericho is worth watching. The guy is on fire right now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho should be World champ for a year tbh.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd mark. Wouldn't mind a Taker/Jericho feud.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A Taker/Jericho feud has to happen. Jericho ends Takers Mania streak.....What!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DX vs. The Brothers of Destruction at Mania in a losers retire match.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

THEY WILL NEVER RETIRE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I've had a headache almost non-stop for the past 2 days.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You should get that checked out. May have a brain tumor. :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IT'S NOT A TUMOR!!!!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*TUMOR *


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> IT'S NOT A TUMOR!!!!


Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm Detective Jon Kimball


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

love that movie


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I wanna watch that again now


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So do I. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Slept for so damn long today after I got home. 

Hello all.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Read this post on another board, made me lol...



> I don't know that much about TV's, so that's why I'm asking all of you.
> 
> Something is wrong with my TV. It's about 10 years old. I tried looking in my owners manual for the solution to my problem, but can't find one.
> 
> ...


I guess they haven't seen the commercials the past three years, or read any news, or talked to anyone. There's probably so many retards in the US who are wondering why their TVs aren't working suddenly.

*Truth:* About to go out and watch the Pens win the Cup!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd give anything for a nap right now. 1 more hour left of work.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Boy howdy, Delfin, that's been a while.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* About to go out and watch the Pens win the Cup!


They better!

And yeah TLK napping feels so great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pittsburgh won the Super Bowl and the Lions didn't get a single win. Give Detroit something to get excited about. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's the Lions' owner for running such a terrible franchise. 

Detroit could use something but I hate the Wings with a passion.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WWF said:


> Pittsburgh won the Super Bowl and the Lions didn't get a single win. Give Detroit something to get excited about. :/


If it's any consolation, the Tigers can beat the Pirates tonight and I don't think anyone in town will really care.

*Truth:* Waiting for some people to get off work to go to the bar. This weekend is going to kick ass...

1.) Pens win tonight
2.) UFC tomorrow night
3.) Tripping balls Sunday night
4.) Have Monday off

And I got a PS3 last week and am ready to really get down on some of these games.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I have to wake up around 3am and have to go to NYC to work an event :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- This whole DTV thing is kinda pissing me off. I heard even though i have the digital converter, It still might not work great.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- This whole DTV thing is kinda pissing me off. I heard even though i have the digital converter, It still might not work great.


It's not working great. I have Digital Cable, but my Broadcast TV is fucking up badly. I'm watching Smackdown now and My9 is lagging like it's being shown on a Computer.

It sucks.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Morning everyone  *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sup Lexie


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just saw Gran Torino. Good fucking movie. Clint Eastwood can still kick some ass.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> It's not working great. I have Digital Cable, but my Broadcast TV is fucking up badly. I'm watching Smackdown now and My9 is lagging like it's being shown on a Computer.
> 
> It sucks.


Yeah i have cable in my living room, but in my room it's Broadcast( I just usually play video games on it) I like that some stations like NBC are using it to make more channels, But I have two weather channels.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Pittsburgh won the Super Bowl and the Lions didn't get a single win. Give Detroit something to get excited about. :/












I bet you there was a parade when this guy got fired by the Lions.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hmmm, I don't seem to be affected very much by this DTV thing. Guess it's good that 2/3rds of the televisions in my house are HDTV's


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

JBWinner said:


> Hmmm, I don't seem to be affected very much by this DTV thing. Guess it's good that 2/3rds of the televisions in my house are HDTV's


As long as you have cable, you are fine. And that makes two of us with HDTV.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I love HDTV so damn much. Took until last year for my parents to upgrade though, so I'm still somewhat "new" to it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just got it a few months ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This thread is lacking WCW.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Want a Fanta?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No thanks. But I will fuck one of those chicks from their commercials.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I know you want the chick in the purple, Derek.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think I may audition to be the 4th FANTANA~!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Angry Video Game Nerd's review of the Ghostbusters game is honestly one of the best things I've ever seen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I loved that one. It was pretty EPIC.

Truth - I am thinking about using this: 










:hmm:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JBL=poopy that's awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

THIS OWNS. 8*D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You own.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Goldust sux. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> You own.


So do you. <3 


BKB Star. said:


> Goldust sux. :side:


DIE.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BUT I DONT WANNA!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't ask if you want to. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pens win the Stanley Cup.:hb:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good thing IDRC about Hockey. ;D


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Thrashers for 2010 Stanley Cup Champions.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

8.2 GIGA-WATz.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey WWF, question.



Do you like Goldust? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, what made you believe that?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

bahahah adrunk d


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like someone had a good night.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup Reid?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey WWF. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie


Jimmy! 

How are you?



the king of kings said:


> Hey guys.


Hi Reid, how are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How are you doing?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It was kind of an instinctual kind of thing, WWF.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

got home a little bit ago. sup people?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Call me...GOLDUST


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

My head hurst


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

A SHATTERED DREAMS PRODUCTION



Eveny Screwd said:


> got home a little bit ago. sup people?


Hey man I'm doing good, how r u?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> My head hurst


Man the *FUDGE* up!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> How are you doing?


Alright thanks. About to head off in a little while. How are you?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I could have gotten drunk tonight and watched the Pens/Wings game while doing so, but my lame friend bailed.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

great overall jbl/w ty for asking

whats up t4?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

that's good to know man


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Alright thanks. About to head off in a little while. How are you?


I'm fine. Listening to some music atm.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Sup Reid?


Not a whole lot. How are you today, or well tonight?


Aussie said:


> Hi Reid, how are you?


Good. Still kinda bummed that my friend moved. But other then that good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's technically morning. 8*D

I'm fine, just listening to LINKIN PARK.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

not sure what tomorrow holds for me


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> It's technically morning. 8*D


True enough. 8*D


edit nobody knows what tomorrow may hold


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I LOVE YOU ALL 8*D



Eveny Screwd said:


> not sure what tomorrow holds for me


Same :hmm:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

i usually know what it holds but right now there is so much going on that idk anymore


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> True enough. 8*D
> 
> 
> edit nobody knows what tomorrow may hold


Meh, I know i may be bored tommorow. but hopefully i'll see some of my friends.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> i usually know what it holds but right now there is so much going on that idk anymore


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's thinking positive.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

For all we know I could DIE tomorrow. 

Or anyone for that matter. But I see what you're saying.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I think an indy gimmick based on Danny Tanner could go over tbh. You would have to use the Full House theme song as your entrance music though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ohai, nice servers


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Gonna have to pull off the San Fran jacket too imo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I never saw him actually wear that in the show. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I think I may have recalled him wearing it ONCE

Danny "Family Man" Tanner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just found out Pittsburgh beat Detroit for the Stanley Cup. Being that I despise hockey, I had no idea when it was on or who was in that but I'm overjoyed Detroit lost. I hate that crime ridden sewer of a city.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I watched SportsCenter after the game and they recapped the game for like 5 minutes. After that, they went onto more important sports such as Baseball. ;D

*Edit:* You'd think a game as big as that would get a lengthy amount of air time.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Go Burgh! I hope they have a parade downtown like they did for the Steelers I'm trying to check it out.

Oh hell yeah you could, that jacket is hard. And you could make your name something like Daniel Tanner Jr.

Your stable can have Nicky and Alex Consopolis, Jesse and Rebecca's twins in it and they can interfere in matches.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> I watched SportsCenter after the game and *they recapped the game for like 5 minutes.* After that, they went onto more important sports such as Baseball. ;D


Which is fucking horrible. 

Sadly they won't care until the season starts up again and most won't either.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Oh hell yeah you could, that jacket is hard. And you could make your name something like Daniel Tanner Jr.
> 
> Your stable can have Nicky and Alex Consopolis, Jesse and Rebecca's twins in it and they can interfere in matches.


DJ could be what Katie Lea is to Paul Burchill imo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe they would have broken it down more if they had more than 2 NHL analysts. :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWF said:


> I watched SportsCenter after the game and they recapped the game for like 5 minutes. After that, they went onto more important sports such as Baseball. ;D
> 
> *Edit:* You'd think a game as big as that would get a lengthy amount of air time.


Baseball is really the only sport that doesn't make me induce vomiting. Hockey is a prime example of such a sport that does, and it's even worse when you live in a country like me that's OBSESSED with it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> DJ could be what Katie Lea is to Paul Burchill imo


I'm telling you this whole scenario is money. When you see it on TNA in two months and they hit it big well...you heard it here first.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Maybe they would have broken it down more if they had more than 2 NHL analysts. :/


They have Steve 'The Great' Levy who always has done NHL work so I'd be content with that.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I'm telling you this whole scenario is money. When you see it on TNA in two months and they hit it big well...you heard it here first.


lmao and seeing it on TNA would not shock me at all whatsoever.

It screams paper.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think i've watched one hockey game in my life.

Edit-Whoops.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Born and raised a New Jersey Devils fan


4 LIFE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never seen an entire Hockey or Baseball game. :/


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Pittsburgh is cool and all, but honestly not all that many people gave a shit about the Pens when they were doing terrible for a few years and now all of a sudden everyone is a superfan the past 3 years. Especially the last two years...and especially nearing playoff time.

Kind of annoying sometimes. The Steelers always get love though regardless of what happens.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I used to think that the girl Jesse went out with was hot.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You can tell that the king of kings is telling the truth as he referred to the hockey game as a 'match'.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Whoops.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- I used to think that the girl Jesse went out with was hot.


Lori Loughlin is nice dude.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

YES PLEASE.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She's still pretty good looking nowadays actually.

(or was the last time I saw her)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

indeed. I think she's on like One Tree Hill or something. She's gotta be pushing 50 though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I would make my presence known


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

She's on the show '90210' and she's 44 years old. 

Pretty damn good for a 44 year old.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jesse knew what he was doing


and there's sooooo many women I'd like to make advances on on '90210'


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sexual assault looks to be in her future.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

you guys couldn't handle that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldn't mind being prey for that cougar. 8*D


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Eveny Screwd said:


> you guys couldn't handle that


not many of us could (probably) last with women like that but it doesn't mean we don't like to think about it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I still would. For the novelty of saying " I banged that" Every time I watch Full House these days.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I can handle Hayley Williams pretty nicely.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd like to see Full House but it's never on except when I'm sleeping.


And Hayley plz


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My anger level is quickly rising.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Me too. Don't find her that hot though.

Edit- I watch it when i'm flipping though channels. The only episode i seem to ever remember is when Michelle is riding her bike.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

She's more cute than hot imo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's just down right repulsive, guys.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

not into the whole MILF thing tbh


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Into the whole MILF thing tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

tbqhayley


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes please.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Some people might die tonight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Haley is more of a chick who you wouldn't say" OMG she's so hot" but if you wouldn't complain if you wound up with her.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah

And to WWF, I suppose, to each their own.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I have an Asian fetish like most yuppies


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

misa campo imo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who is that?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

MISA CAMPO :O


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I have an Asian fetish like most yuppies


Yes plz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that...that's...great


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth I'm watching Top Cat because I'm a cartoon junkie


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I rather have Hayley than an asian whore.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have a Asain fetish, or at least not as much as some people.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> I rather have Hayley than an asian whore.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Me too. I prefer white women, honestly.

Although ironically enough an Asian girl liked me freshman year..course I missed the signals.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

But she is hot regardless.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Cannot deny it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I prefer white chicks, but I mean come on. Hayley is whiter than fucking paper. GET A FUCKING TAN.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a thing for pale redheads quite frankly.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I actually enjoy that. Better than having a fake tan, that's for damn sure.

Agreed w/JBWinner. Although, they don't have to be just redheads tho.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd say 50% of the girls in my school get fake tans.

FAKE = :no:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy!
> 
> How are you?


I like it how you blush for me, KylieKylie 

I'm feeling fine.
Just relaxing atm. 
How are you?



JBWinner said:


> Me too. I prefer white women, honestly.
> 
> Although ironically enough an Asian girl liked me freshman year..course I missed the signals.


At the risk of sounding xenophobic, so do I.
A pity, although in my experience, Asian girls are either:

1. Uneducated, arrogant, fashion obsessed sluts who don't give a shit about their family.
or
2. Schoolastic, non-party goers who prefer the company of a close circle of friends.

The traits never overlap, which I find a little odd...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd find her a lot hotter if she got some sun.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I like it how you blush for me, KylieKylie
> 
> I'm feeling fine.
> Just relaxing atm.
> ...


I have never run into anyone like this.

It's always the scholastic non partiers. Although I do know a few that like to get down.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I like asian, white and black


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate pale chicks & 95% of redheads tbh. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

None of the black girls in my school are attractive at all. 

I prefer white/latinas/asians in that order, personally. And there's this one filipino chick in my school who is just outrageously good looking in my humble opinion.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have a thing for black girls either. some are hot though.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I have yet to see a redhead irl that was super good looking


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ I know a few redheads, and most of them are tomboys.

I hate girls who think they have to get a fake tan to be hot.
It's not even that attractive. I'd rather go out with a girl who doesn't tart herself up with huge amounts of makeup and fake tans on the pretense that it's 'hot' because Hollywood says so. 

'Slim Jim' likes 'Normal' Gals, who prefer reading to getting drunk and who don't mind a good hug. 
tbh.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

a lot of hot black girls at my school btw


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I hate girls who think they have to get a fake tan to be hot.
> It's not even that attractive. I'd rather go out with a girl who doesn't tart herself up with huge amounts of makeup and fake tans on the pretense that it's 'hot' because Hollywood says so.
> 
> 'Slim Jim' likes 'Normal' Gals, who prefer reading to getting drunk and who don't mind a good hug.
> tbh.


Lots of truth here. I know a girl just like that Jim, she's got my affection.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I prefir a girl who's got my sense of humor.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Slim Jim 

GO MODIFY YOUR NAME. NOW.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Black/Asian/Latinas

That's how I gets down.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Eveny Screwd said:


> a lot of hot black girls at my school btw


All the black girls at my school are "thugs" or are really smart. None of them try to look good at all though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

White/Latina/Asian//////////////////////////////////Black

That's how I get down.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

So you're the same as me


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I suppose so.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And me.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:happy:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

idk what a women is as long as I find her attractive. Plain and simple.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWF said:


> White/Latina/Asian//////////////////////////////////Black
> 
> That's how I get down.


Not like me though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah same here.

I've yet to run into a hot Indian chick.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That's a good and respectable way of looking at things.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

There was like 1 or 2 hot Asians at my High school. the rest where either really smart and not hot or dudes.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth and unrelated to discussion - I want a bean bag chair.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I had like 4 at my school and none were attractive. They were the usual 'run of the mill look alike' asians. Wait, except for the one that I went to a dance with. Now she owned.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Same. there was oner that i was really good friends with.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Theres three black people that go to my school. The rest are white.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It made me laugh how she never hung out with the other asians. We often joked about how she was too good for them.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Chaos I remember you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My friend was kinda like that. but we had the same group of friends.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> Hey Chaos I remember you.


Did you change your since when I was last active?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Did you change your since when I was last active?


Yeah. Do either jblisjustabigloser or JBLoser ring a bell?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Yeah. I remember you now. So are the forums the same as when I was active?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorta...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I dont know why but for some reason last night I just decided to get on. And I read through a bunch of old shit. And well here I am again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

JBWinner said:


> Lots of truth here. I know a girl just like that Jim, she's got my affection.


(Y) They're always the best tbh. Much better to have 'the girl next door' imo.



the king of kings said:


> I prefir a girl who's got my sense of humor.


True.



WWF said:


> Slim Jim
> 
> GO MODIFY YOUR NAME. NOW.


Nah.
Mostly because I'm not actually that slim. (Not overly fat, just not skinny like a pole.) and because Coptafeel is quite frankly epic.



JBWinner said:


> Yeah same here.
> 
> I've yet to run into a hot Indian chick.


Oooh, I have.
Granted, she's sorta half indian, half british, but the point is she's hot in that 'cute' way. Very affectionate and caring. The only downside (literally) is that she's 5ft tall (max). Actually, she's not even 5 foot. 
Pretty fucking small to my 6'1" frame.

And she's light enough for me to carry her on my shoulders.
That was a fun experience


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

'Slim' Jim Coptafeel

IMO.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

WWF said:


> 'Slim' Jim Coptafeel
> 
> IMO.


I love it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> 'Slim' Jim Coptafeel
> 
> IMO.





Stojy Freak said:


> I love it.


(Y)

Makes me sound semi badass/ semi corporate sellout.
I like it.

sup btw?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I just finished making a banner for Razor. You?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> (Y) They're always the best tbh. Much better to have 'the girl next door' imo.


Seriously. And she _really_ looks like a girl that would be "the girl next door" ...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Arvo.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I just finished making a banner for Razor. You?


Nice. I'm just relaxing. Just finished cleaning out the gutters and mowing the lawn.

oh, btw: *;D*



JBWinner said:


> Seriously. And she _really_ looks like a girl that would be "the girl next door" ...


:sad: - Ask her out, mate. Sounds like she's something pretty special.



BKB Star. said:


> Arvo.


G'Day


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello again


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> sad: - Ask her out, mate. Sounds like she's something pretty special.


Trust me when I say I'd love to, but, sadly, she's tied down.

Hey Aussie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Arvo.


Sup?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nice. I'm just relaxing. Just finished cleaning out the gutters and mowing the lawn.
> 
> oh, btw: *;D*
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw. AWEOSME. ;D



Aussie said:


> Hello again


Hello.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> G'Day


sup Jim?



Aussie said:


> Hello again


Hey Aussie. 



WWF said:


> Sup?


nm, pretty bored right now. You?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hello again


KYLIE~!
How are ya?




JBWinner said:


> Trust me when I say I'd love to, but, sadly, she's tied down.
> 
> 
> > :sad:
> ...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> sup Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watching True Life. It's My Boobs Are Too Big or something like that. It's pretty cool but odd at the same time. :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> not a lot. Helping my sister out with her homework atm
> and watching TOP GEAR.


Not the Aussie Top Gear, is it? =/



WWF said:


> Watching True Life. It's My Boobs Are Too Big or something like that. It's pretty cool but odd at the same time. :$


That's so totally normal. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey JBW, WWF and BKB.  How are you guys?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> KYLIE~!
> How are ya?


JIMMY!! 

I'm alright thanks. Getting ready to head out to dinner with some friends. How are you?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm doing well Aussie. I'm up for whatever reason early this morning. I was SUPPOSED to do this yesterday, but I passed out around 2 AM before my finals. Now I'm just up for no reason, lol.

And yeah Jim, 'tis a shame. :sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm fine thanks Aussie. You?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Not the Aussie Top Gear, is it? =/


To be fair, last weeks Aussie Top Gear was pretty excellent.
And I genuinely mean it. It was just a good, allround solid entertainment show.

But no, atm I'm watching British Top Gear. Did the Communists ever make a good car?, Boris Johnson drives the reasonably priced car and Clarkson road tests the new Ford Fiesta. One of my fav. episodes.



Aussie said:


> JIMMY!!
> 
> I'm alright thanks. Getting ready to head out to dinner with some friends. How are you?


Sounds fun. Going anywhere nice?
I'm spectacular. But I have dirty feet and hair, so I'm going to do something I haven't done for eons and have a bath.



JBWinner said:


> And yeah Jim, 'tis a shame. :sad:


Plenty more fish in the sea.
(fuck I hate that cliche)

I'm sure there'll be others, JBW. Srsly, there's an abundance of average, honest and normal women out there. 
Shame they're not considered 'beautiful', because they are imo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm alright. Waiting for someone to do my banner request. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Plenty more fish in the sea.
> (fuck I hate that cliche)
> 
> I'm sure there'll be others, JBW. Srsly, there's an abundance of average, honest and normal women out there.
> Shame they're not considered 'beautiful', because they are imo.


Probably overused as hell but yeah I feel yah. There are plenty of 'em out there.

I swear, she sent me what I have to believe is the deepest thing I've ever read in my entire life last night.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> I'm doing well Aussie. I'm up for whatever reason early this morning. I was SUPPOSED to do this yesterday, but I passed out around 2 AM before my finals. Now I'm just up for no reason, lol.
> 
> And yeah Jim, 'tis a shame. :sad:


Ah that always happens with me. When I need to be awake I fall asleep and when I want to sleep I can't.  How did your finals go?



BKB Star. said:


> I'm fine thanks Aussie. You?


I'm alright thanks. I'm being a typical female and trying to work out what to wear. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sounds fun. Going anywhere nice?
> I'm spectacular. But I have dirty feet and hair, so I'm going to do something I haven't done for eons and have a bath.
> 
> 
> ...


A place called Michaelangelo's. Has really nice pasta there. Then we're heading to a bar for a little while after. No drinking though because I have to drive. :$

Jimmy while I agree with what you say, it's so hard for us women to feel beautiful when everything out there tells us we're not.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

They went alright. I don't know how I did, but I know I didn't fail, that's for sure. I know for history no matter what I get I'm going to end up with a B+ average for the year, and for my Literature class, I'm not sure on because I don't know my grade for second semester and knowing that would tell me what exactly I'd probably get for a final grade in the class.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I'm alright. Waiting for someone to do my banner request. :/


What's it on?



JBWinner said:


> Probably overused as hell but yeah I feel yah. There are plenty of 'em out there.
> 
> I swear, she sent me what I have to believe is the deepest thing I've ever read in my entire life last night.


Indeed.

I know the feeling. I got a valentines day card a few years ago with the most heartwarming thing I've ever read.



Aussie said:


> A place called Michaelangelo's. Has really nice pasta there. Then we're heading to a bar for a little while after. No drinking though because I have to drive. :$
> 
> Jimmy while I agree with what you say, it's so hard for us women to feel beautiful when everything out there tells us we're not.


Sounds wonderful.
No drunk Kylie? sadface.
Safe Kylie? happyface.

Kylie, be stubborn. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. How can a plethora of placards, posters, tv shows, ads and magazines, all of which lack eyesight and integrity, tell you what's beautiful.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My banner request is on LINKIN PARK. 8*D

Truth - Bored as all hell.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> They went alright. I don't know how I did, but I know I didn't fail, that's for sure. I know for history no matter what I get I'm going to end up with a B+ average for the year, and for my Literature class, I'm not sure on because I don't know my grade for second semester and knowing that would tell me what exactly I'd probably get for a final grade in the class.


That's great. I'm sure you'll end up with a fantastic grade in the end. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sounds wonderful.
> No drunk Kylie? sadface.
> Safe Kylie? happyface.
> 
> Kylie, be stubborn. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. How can a plethora of placards, posters, tv shows, ads and magazines, all of which lack eyesight and integrity, tell you what's beautiful.


I'm sowwy. Got no one else that can drive though. :$

I am stubborn about how I feel about myself, you know that. And they can because I look at everyone else around me. I see what the women look like and I see what the guys go for and they usually fall into the same category. That's why it's so hard for some women. Sure I know the media portrays women to look a certain way, but when there are so many women that conform to that image and the guys seem to drool over it, it makes things impossible for women like me who aren't attractive.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Slowly dozing off. About to... 





going to... 






 

Bye guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HI, BILLY MAYS HERE FOR OXI CLEAN~!

Later JBW.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy Mays Owns.

*Edit:* Hey, Nice server.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Billy Mays is too loud


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WHAT HO PEASANTS~!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOLD IT, NOW HIT!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i feel so extraordinary, something's got a hold on me.
i get this feeling i'm in motion, a certain sense of liberty.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys,


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Just made me some pizza. Cookin', cookin'.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

What kind? I'm a pepporami man (Right spelling...?)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Veggie pizza ftw.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Meatlovers. Homemade Meatlovers.
Looks pretty fucking delicious rit now.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Btw, anyone willing to do my banner request? 

Should be awesome if done right...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Meatlovers. Homemade Meatlovers.
> Looks pretty fucking delicious rit now.


On pita bread?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was the worst exam i've ever done in my life.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> On pita bread?


On a thin crunchy base that my mum made.
Pita bread pwns tho.



Sticksy said:


> That was the worst exam i've ever done in my life.


That bad? 
damn.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That sucks, Sticksy. =/

I love homemade pizza on pita bread. Have it every Tuesday.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, was fucking terrible.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Pita Bread is win.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

dead thread.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

One for Sticksy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsq1tfy-zVU


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Is there any sterotypes they didn't use?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you get the same coverage as us?

Add Warne to the Hussain/Atherton/Botham/Holding/Gower/Bumble commentary team, and you've got a hell of a line up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Don't know tbh. I know that there is 2 telecasts for the Ashes, 1 is on free-to-air and the other one is on cable. The one on cable might use the straight Sky stuff but generally we get your video with other commentary.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sky's commentary team and Ashes coverage is fucking epic, tbl.

Hope you get the same commentary as us. Especially now Warne is on commentary. He's just as popular in England as any English player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, would be good seeing as generally our commentary is shithouse.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Who usually commentates on your cricket coverage?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh cricket ?

Bye.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

good riddance


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> Who usually commentates on your cricket coverage?


On free-to-air the cricket is normally broadcast on channel 9, except i think that the Ashes is being broadcast on a different station, but anyway. Most of the time the team is made up of some combination of Richie Benaud, Tony Greig, Bill Lawry, Mark Nicholas, Ian Healy, Ian Chappell and Mark Taylor. Its pretty horrendous. 



Invincible said:


> Ugh cricket ?
> 
> Bye.


good riddance


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ian Chappell, Bill Lawry, Tony Greig and Mark Taylor are fucking hideous. Brendan Jullian isn't much better on pay.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We used to have Benaud 

Not so great on commentary in his latter years, although I enjoyed his analysis at the end of sessions, tho we've got Botham now and he's great.

Mark Nicholas hosted the 2005 Ashes Coverage on C4. He's pretty awesome _at hosting_. Rest of the line up sounds hideous. I think Greig was on our C4 Ashes Team as well and he was woeful.

Atherton + Warne in commentary w/ Botham, Hussain as analysts, plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Benaud and Healy are the only decent commentators. Michael Slater has some potential imo.

Don't watch much cricket on Fox, Mark Waugh is pretty good though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like Flintoff is fit now seeming as he waltzed back from injury into the Lancashire side and took 6-70 w/ the ball.

Most Runs

England

Kevin Pietersen (473)
Marcus Trescothick (431)
Andrew Flintoff (402)

Australia

Justin Langer (394)
Ricky Ponting (359)
Michael Clarke (335)

Most Wickets

England

Andrew Flintoff (24)
Simon Jones (18)
Steve Harmison (17)	

Australia

Shane Warne (40)
Brett Lee (20)
Glenn McGrath (19)

Hopefully Flintoff can repeat these 2005 figures, especially with the bat :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Slater's decent.

Mark Taylor's captain fucking obvious. idc if he was Australian captain, anyone can point out the sit he does.

Phil Hughes to own the pommy attack plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It won't mirror the 2005 series.

Hughes is going to rip it up


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shane Warne taking 40 wickets in a test series was insane, especially for a losing outfit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, Warne was/is a fucking god.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I rode half naked in the back of a pick-up truck last night. Incredibly stupid for two reasons - the guy driving was drunk, and he was pushing 80 on a duel carriageway. Pretty sure I spit on some guys car when we drove past. I guess I was feeling all ******* or something.

You can go back to your cricket now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Andy


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It was pretty awesome because he was supposed to come pick me up, but instead he showed up an hour before the bar closed and got drunk. Then we went outside and I saw a pick-up truck so I was "Aw, man, you gotta get a pick-up truck" and he's all "This is my mum's pick-up truck" and I'm thinking "Yeah, whatever". Then he unlocks the door and turns on the ignition and there wasn't a chance in Hell that I wasn't gonna do SOMETHING stupid. Off with the t-shirt and the rest is history. Great night. I'd do it all over again if I could. I regret nothing.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys,


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao

Did i tell you my story of being in a car with a mate who was not only smashed but was also eating a steak that he stole off a guys table before we left so the bloke in the passenger seat had to drive? Dumbest thing i've been involved in tbh


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

by the way, guys


The Hangover is an awesome film.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A fun night filled with a tinge of sadness


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao Andy.



Aussie said:


> Hey guys,


Hi Kylie


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

annnnnd here we go


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

isaac wat said:


> annnnnd here we go


I'm already contemplating exiting the thread.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did i tell you my story of being in a car with a mate who was not only smashed but was also eating a steak that he stole off a guys table before we left so the bloke in the passenger seat had to drive? Dumbest thing i've been involved in tbh


No, but I absolutely gotta do that at some point.

Seriously, though, I've got seventeen grand in the bank that I was planning on using to move house at some point, but now I'm buying a pick-up truck. I'm seriously not kidding. I've always wanted one, and last night was the deal clincher.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

'Slim' Jim Coptafeel


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> No, but I absolutely gotta do that at some point.
> 
> Seriously, though, I've got seventeen grand in the bank that I was planning on using to move house at some point, but now I'm buying a pick-up truck. I'm seriously not kidding. I've always wanted one, and last night was the deal clincher.


I was pretty drunk so i didn't mind at the time but looking back it was fucking dumb.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ANDY MO FUCKIN THREE THOUSAND AND TWENTY~!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ANDY MO FUCKIN THREE THOUSAND AND TWENTY~!


Holy AMPLine


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I was pretty drunk so i didn't mind at the time but looking back it was fucking dumb.


Yeah, that's pretty much what last night was like. Still, as long as nobody else dies I don't care. If I die, well shit, it's not like I'm not expecting it to happen soon anyway. If I do something stupid and live long enough to be able to do it again, then it was worthwhile.


AMP MUTHAFUCKIN LINE FO LIZIFE!~


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey everyone


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

TheSoulTaker said:


> 'Slim' Jim Coptafeel


jim coptafeel



Sticksy said:


> I was pretty drunk so i didn't mind at the time but looking back it was fucking dumb.


The benefits of hindsight.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Fair enough.


I actually should've worded it better and said "as long as nobody else suffers in any way because of my stupidity".

Still don't give a shit about my own well being, though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Craig :no:

*leaves*

*re-enters*

Where'd Kylie go?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ben...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig, it doesn't work when i've used that gif on you at least 3 times before. Get new material asshole


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nor does it work because I found that gif and used it on him first


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I would have new material but ever since my computer blew up and I lost all my bookmarks I haven't went on a gif hunting session bar going to get Orson Welles Clapping.

Acctually I need to try and hunt down a Misawa gif for the sig.


EDIT: Did you Ben? Damn...


um...

HEY LOOK OVER THERE!

*runs*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben, i used it on him first you motherfucking liar.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Stiscky's use of the word "motherfucking" leads me to believe he's telling the truth. That's usually how I tell if people are lying to me.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOLOL


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh hey


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fuck me I'm knackered now. Ohai.*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Sup Seabs?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Been walking all day so I'm fucked afetr that. Nice company though *


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice dude

My parents are at some random party like half an hour away from where I live so I'm just hangin' out by myself.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - RIP Misawa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Nice dude
> 
> My parents are at some random party like half an hour away from where I live so I'm just hangin' out by myself.


*I'll be in a similar position tonight. Off out for some food now though. Ciao.*


will94 said:


> Truth - RIP Misawa


*First I saw was Craig's sig and I was like WTF. Sad day for pro wrestling indeed.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth- I second that Will


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Seeya Seabs

Thirded on Misawa if that's even a word :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just found out that Misawa died. Just fucking terrible.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sadly i'm not so educated on the Japanese side of wrestling (i take it that's where he's from) but it's always sad to lose somebody from the business so RIP.

Hey guys...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dead Thread. :/


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

SUCK MY DICK SUCK MY MOTHER FUCKIN' DICK


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No Thanks


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Sadly i'm not so educated on the Japanese side of wrestling (i take it that's where he's from) but it's always sad to lose somebody from the business so RIP.
> 
> Hey guys...


Well to educate you then Sarge.

Misawa was for 20 years one of the top maineventers in Japan, according to Dave Meltzer he had more ***** matches than any other wrestler ever and he was the owner of one of the largest wrestling companies in the world, Pro Wrestling NOAH.

So he's a pretty major guy



Truth: I just watched Cloverfield and it SUCKED


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*taps mic* testing...testing....testing


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn, the guy sounds pretty amazing. It's never good to lose anyone, especially someone as good as him. 

Whats up, people?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Billy Mays makes me lol
Is he like, the american barry scott or summat?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, he's the guy on the Oxi Clean, Mighty Putty and other product commercials / infomercials. 

HE OWNS.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

nm u?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much, just watching some TV. I wanted to go to a friend's house, but it's raining.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I salute thee, Billy Mays... You are the loudest spokesperson alive.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Billy Mays makes me lol
> Is he like, the american barry scott or summat?


He is, but Barry Scott is far better...

CILLIT BANG


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Barry Scott is a jobber.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- still super depressed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm reporting you, Derek, for having a sig that's over the limits. :argh:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Same here, I think I may stick some Misawa/Kobashi on later...

Acctually I just found some stuff against Bret Hart and Steamboat...

Hell I'm gonna have a Misawa night.


EDIT: When it's a sig in tribute to one of the greatest wrestlers of all time that doesn't matter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I stayed up all night just to watch UFC 99. Got work in 3 hours and i reckon i might regret my decision like an hour into my shift. Oh well


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek something I always meant to ask you that I jsut remembered after looking at the place...

are you a member of WRestlecrap forums?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: watchin last nights SD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

within limits now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - May make a Misawa banner later in honor of him. :/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Craig said:


> Derek something I always meant to ask you that I jsut remembered after looking at the place...
> 
> are you a member of WRestlecrap forums?


No, I'm not.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Right-o

Just seeing someone with the same sig as you, and you saying a few things before had made me think you may be..

Anyway...

I need food.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I got the banner from SSS, if that helps.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wait is Misawa dead or what?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He died during a match after taking a suplex, I believe. :/


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking hell, that's pretty terrible.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

At least he went out doing what he loves to do, I suppose.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's still pretty fucked up.

I'm sure he would have rather been able to watch his kids get married, retire when he wanted to, play with his grandchildren before he died.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> He died during a match after taking a suplex, I believe. :/


They believe that he had a heart attack and he might have passed away in the ring.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Waiting upon my ride to head over to a party.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Waiting upon my ride to head over to a party.


Give me 40 and I'll pick you up.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy shit just saw that Misawa died - tragic news - RIP


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Give me about 20 hours and I'll pick you both up.

Truth - Just finished a Misawa banner.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's a terrible way to go out.

Edit- Give me about 4 days and i'll be there KS and PornFreak.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Give me about 20 hours and I'll pick you both up.


I'll be waiting. 



the king of kings said:


> That's a terrible way to go out.


Without trying to sound like an ass, maybe he was so passionate about wrestling that maybe it was the way he wanted to go out. Either way, it's terrible news.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, PF.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

True, but having a heart attack at any point would suck. I'd much rather go out with something that's a direct cause of me wrestling.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> That's what I was thinking, PF.


It's sad to say, but it might be the truth. But like Derek said, deep down, he most likely wanted to see his kids grow up and stuff like that. 



the king of kings said:


> True, but having a heart attack at any point would suck.


I'm still waiting for mine. I'm being serious. I think I will have a heart attack someday.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's why i started to work out. I gained a lot of weight that i need to take off, or i was going end up in the hospital later in my life.

His death reminds me of the Wrestler becuase they both had heart attacks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to be out soon also.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the move that Saito gave to Misawa was his vrsion of a backdrop suplex, known as "Death's Landing".


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

getting off in a bit. sup people?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Just read how Misawa passed. God it's so much worse considering that it started from him working a match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- been trying to cheer myself up by watching funny videos on YouTube. Its working so far.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You need a hug? 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No thanks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Go watch some Billy Mays videos. Your ears will bleed, but it will cheer you up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I want to execute God.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EGame man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

EGame Woman.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

nah...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> EGame man.


The thing dreams are made of.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup people?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

some chick asked me for a loan, the only thing i'll leave her is alone


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd be lying if I said EGame didn't stumble into one of my dreams.

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tony.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

billy mays looks like a dick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DICK.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dragon Ball Z


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I'd be lying if I said EGame didn't stumble into one of my dreams.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that.


That's what I like about YOU, you make me feel alright.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Where is the love?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

oooooo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RIGHT HERE, BABY.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

pink moon


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Heaven knows I'm miserable now.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Forum is dead.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EGame said:


> That's what I like about YOU, you make me feel alright.


I do aim to please.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That's what I like about you, you really know how to dance!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Catchy tune.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

friday, i'm in love


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TTT thread, once a shell of where it used to be?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- bought the first season of Sealab 2021 to cheer myself up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And you're down because ...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*looks at sig*

That might explain it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Boomerang on Demand had an episode of Sealab 2020 on the selection the other day. I was LOLing at how incredibly serious it attempts to be, then the fact that someone takes the same shows, changes a little animation, re-dubs them, and creates one of the more hilarious cartoons on today.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm a professional rester.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Derek said:


> *looks at sig*
> 
> That might explain it.












Didn't even know.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats a badass banner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

U want it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sure. I'll even give you some points for it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, I put it in the shop a few hours ago. Just go post in there and I'll hand it over.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lost, in a snow filled sky
We'll make it alright
To come undone, now
we'll try to stay blind
to the hope and fear outside
Hey child, 
stay wilder, than the wind
and blow me in to cry
Who do you need?
Who do you love?
When you come undone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HI, BILLY MAYS HERE FOR 'SLIM' JIM COPTAFEEL!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I liked when they parodied Billy Mays' commercials on ESPN. His family all had goatee's like his.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> HI, BILLY MAYS HERE FOR 'SLIM' JIM COPTAFEEL!


who the heck is billy mays?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's like that Cilit Bang guy...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking hell work was shit. Was fucking busy and i'm also pretty tired. Still glad i watched ufc 99 though


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Where do you work?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> He's like that Cilit Bang guy...


ugh.



Sticksy said:


> fucking hell work was shit. Was fucking busy and i'm also pretty tired. Still glad i watched ufc 99 though


you stayed up and watched it?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CHOCOLATE RAIN.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

billy mays is a sucka.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> you stayed up and watched it?


Yeah, 33 hours awake straight and still going strong :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

when the time comes, that you're no longer there
fall down to my knees, begin my nightmare.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

dead thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

STALKER


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

BRUTE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THE CON


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hannah Laree said:


> BRUTE.




Hello.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

NECTION.

How are you on this lovely sunny day, JESS?

Edit; Nice timing, hey ;D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

omfg

BRUTE

The big (or maybe small, i dont know) question, can you get mini BRUTE to stand to attention yet?


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hannah Laree said:


> NECTION.
> 
> How are you on this lovely sunny day, JESS?
> 
> Edit; Nice timing, hey ;D


The one time I actually come in TTT 



Role Model said:


> omfg
> 
> BRUTE
> 
> The big (or maybe small, i dont know) question, can you get mini BRUTE to stand to attention yet?


BEN

The mini brute has not been tested tbf.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7CADBF6iDo

:crying:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

BEAST1333


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: Usain Bolt fucked your secretary.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's on drugs


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

If by "he's on drugs" you mean "he's not on drugs and is fucking God", then yes, he's on drugs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's what I meant








THE CONNECTION IS COMING


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Mr. 30,000

Congrats


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Thought as much. You should celebrate your 30,000th post by selling your soul for 80 million quid and fucking a blonde hooker.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

That would be a job well spent.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing that myself when I get to 5,000. I'd wait til I hit the lofty numbers of Ben, but I don't envision living that long.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eh every time I post I get fucking smashed to celebrate




ANY EXCUSE


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Work in an hour....fuck me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Work in an hour....fuck me.


Is that an invitation?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- was suprised to see NOAH continue on, as within 24 hours of losing their leader, they still had a show the following day as planned.

They decided that there wouldn't be any better time than now to put the belt on Go Shiozaki, so he is the new champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure when Vince goes, the WWE will continue as planned because he's probably taught his kids the age old lesson, love can't buy me money.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw a picture of Saito breaking down in the middle of the ring earlier. Tough time for the poor guy.

I only hope Kobashi doesn't push himself even harder now. Given his approach, I actually can see him doing it, though. Unfortunately.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Truth: Confed Cup = Shit


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> I saw a picture of Saito breaking down in the middle of the ring earlier. Tough time for the poor guy.
> 
> I only hope Kobashi doesn't push himself even harder now. Given his approach, I actually can see him doing it, though. Unfortunately.


I honestly think Kobashi is half Cockroach.

Oh and I know it's sick but I'm kinda hoping for a Tokyo Dome tribute show just so I could possibly see Kibashi/Kawada again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats up Craig & Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much. I have to clean the house and I'm trying to put it off as long as possible.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Not much, I'm near paralysed due to my leg messing up on me in the middle of me destroying a pile of slabs with a sledgehammer, so I'm stuck sitting here.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening gents


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Evening Sarge


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hows the north today Craig?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The North has been strange today Sarge..

We had a heatwave from 10am - 5pm ish, then like 10 minutes after I came in from gardening because it was too hot a thunderstorm started...

I hate Scotland.


How's the south?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's been pretty hot today actually, there's been a chilly wind but it's bearable with all the sun. Good times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dirty South.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Whenever I hear someone talk about "The South" I think of that episode of Top Gear where they drive through a small Alabama town with slogans painted on their cars such as:

MAN LOVES RULES, OK?
NASCAR SUCKS
HILLARY FOR PRES!

They got chased by ********...


I need to hunt that down on Youtube.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Classic episode. I loved the dead cow on top of a moving car.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Classic episode. I loved the dead cow on top of a moving car.


 "I am not peeling a squirrel!"


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Man i love that show. Almost as much as my new theme...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

MOTHERFUCKING RECESS!


Ah the joy of getting up every Saturday at 7am to watch that on Diggin'it.


Saturday morning used to be so fun...


I can still quote nearly every one of the old episodes... Fuck those new "movies" they made.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember that show. I enjoyed it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

One of the Principals from Middle School looked exactly like the Principal from Recess. It was kinda weird. :/


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Even my dad watched Diggin'it. It was that damn good. 

Ferne Cotton.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Even my dad watched Diggin'it. It was that damn good.
> 
> Ferne Cotton.


I'm trying to resist the urge to turn this conversation towards the epicness that was SM:TV Live.


But I'm gonna fail...

Seriously the best 6 hours of TV EVER

Diggin' It followed by SM:TV followed by CD:UK

Sometimes followed by a good movie

Being a kid back then was good...


And I swear to god they based Ms FInster on a lady at my primary school...

You ask anyone else who went to Stenhousemuir Primary and they would all agree :lmao


EDIT: My aunt's husband fucked Fearne Cotton at T In The Park in 2001...

True Story.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hahaha, that's awesome, Your Uncle sounds like a clever, clever man.

And yeah, that was such a classic period in my childhood, loved every minute of it. Ant&Dec at their best with Cat. Do you remember C.H.U.M.S? 


AND THE POKARAP! before the episode of pokemon....great stuff.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

C.H.U.M.S was awesome...

As was the Pokerap

and Wonkey Donkey

ANd Splat

And Ant's call center

and the Mailbag..

and... well all of SM:TV..

The fact it was the most watched show amongst both kids and adults for 2 years shows it's brilliance

Oh and don't call thw guy my uncle, someone 6 years older than me being my uncle is just.. weird.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, i'l just call him...an aquaintent. (I can't spell by the way)

And yeah, Sm:tv live owned like hell. A did Live and kicking for that matter...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I hated Live And Kicking..

BBC Kids programming always felt... aritficial to me...

The thing being that with SM:TV you could see that most of it was ad-libbed and that Cat, Ant And Dec were really all friends.

I need to find that clip of Dec calling someone's mum a "Fucking Idiot" during Wonkey Donkey somewhere...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

YES


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Craig said:


> Whenever I hear someone talk about "The South" I think of that episode of Top Gear where they drive through a small Alabama town with slogans painted on their cars such as:
> 
> MAN LOVES RULES, OK?
> NASCAR SUCKS
> ...


I got that on dvd. It was pretty awesome show of top gear.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

That's some pretty epic cleavage in your sig TST.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sup btw?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Recess. Damn I'm old. I used to watch that show when I was a teen.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Sup btw?


Not a whole lot, bud. I'm just havin' me a lazy Sunday - listening to tunes, watching TV, and lounging around. :agree:

How are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Not a whole lot, bud. I'm just havin' me a lazy Sunday - listening to tunes, watching TV, and lounging around. :agree:
> 
> How are you?


Not alot either. Does watching abit of tv.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice nice.

Hey Derek. How's it goin'?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth - I'm not dead, just making another random appearence here.

5 bucks says no one notices me.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Truth - I'm not dead, just making another random appearence here.
> 
> 5 bucks says no one notices me.


GenNeXt! How's it going, man?

Pay up. 

That was legit, btw. I do remember you and think you should post more often.



Derek said:


> It's going fine. Just eating dinner.


Sweet. What's for din din?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's going fine. Just eating dinner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

GEN NEXT 
BREAKTHEWALLS
SOULTAKER
DEREK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

steak fajitas


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

!



Derek said:


> steak fajitas


:yum:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I had steak today; it owned.

*EDIT:* Whats up BTW?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Not too much. I'm home relaxing, but I think I may take a walk sine it's really nice out.

Random note: I bought two frogs today. They're pretty awesome. I never thought watching frogs eat crickets would be entertaining. lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha, how did you come to the conclusion that you wanted frogs? Did you just wake up thinking "Hm, I should get some frogs."?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

hi wwf



GenerationNeXt said:


> Truth - I'm not dead, just making another random appearence here.
> 
> 5 bucks says no one notices me.


pay up bitch

sup?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

lol I miss it here. I haven't watched any wrestling in like a while. Maybe i'll stay here longer this time. So what's new? someone fill me in.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

WWF said:


> Haha, how did you come to the conclusion that you wanted frogs? Did you just wake up thinking "Hm, I should get some frogs."?


I was out, and all of a sudden I decided I wanted a pet. I can't have a dog, cat, rabbit, or anything like that. It has to be contained, so I figured I'd get a lizard. Then I saw the frogs, and thought they were cool-looking. The fact that they were like four dollars and change helped me make my decision too. lol



GenNeXt said:


> lol I miss it here. I haven't watched any wrestling in like a while. Maybe i'll stay here longer this time. So what's new? someone fill me in.


It was discovered that Vince McMahon is a member here.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I..I don't know if I want to believe that or not BTW. I'm..wha? lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stand back, there's a Hurricane coming through~!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

well cm punk is are current world champion plus Misawa had dead while wrestling. apart from tha nothing special happened in wrestling.

edit- Foley is tna champ


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

You definitely shouldn't believe that, GenNeXt.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Aussie.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello lady 

How are you? Feeling better since last time I saw you here?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Tonehhhh

How are you, man?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm quite fine, Chris, brother. How's you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TONY...............


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm really good - enjoying a nice bowl of Cap'n Crunch and listening to some tunes. My roommate is arguing with his girlfriend over the phone right now, and it's pretty entertaining as usual. lol


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm really good - enjoying a nice bowl of Cap'n Crunch and listening to some tunes. My roommate is arguing with his girlfriend over the phone right now, and it's pretty entertaining as usual. lol


:lmao

Yeh, when you're not in the arguements yourself it's quite awesome. I experience it all the time with my best friend. 

You should eat Sugar Crisp so I can sing that Sugar Crisp song. Or is that just a Simpsons thing? :side:

@WWF: DUBYA DUBYA EF


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I consider myself a cereal aficionado, and I've never heard of this Sugar Crisp you speak of.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

"Can't get enough of that Sugar Crisp!"

Yeh it's from the Simpsons.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn Stan Van Gundy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- writing a Book Review for Chris Jericho's book.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

What would your one word description of the book be?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

awesome. 

But why did you have to say 1 word? Had you have said 2 words, I would have said "ASK HIM!". 3 words and it would have been "Worthless hypocritical parasites".


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

:lmao

I don't know if I would want to read a book with either of those descriptions.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth - Have the Lakers/Magic game on in the background. I don't really care who wins. I'm a Celtics fan lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I expect to be crying in 1 1/2 hours since Orlando will most likely lose.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This wouldn't have happened in the Magic had just done the right thing and let the Cavs win. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed it is.

Edit- Kick ass servers.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> This wouldn't have happened in the Magic had just done the right thing and let the Cavs win. :side:


David Stern wants LeBron to win with the Knicks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

GenerationNeXt said:


> David Stern wants LeBron to win with the Knicks.


LeBron is a big enough star that it doesn't matter where he goes, wherever he is at is now a big basketball market.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> LeBron is a big enough star that it doesn't matter where he goes, wherever he is at is now a big basketball market.


lol I know that, everyone on forums say that the NBA is corrputed.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hey Aussie.


Hi Derek.  How are you?



BreakTheWalls said:


> Hello lady
> 
> How are you? Feeling better since last time I saw you here?


Hello kind sir. 

A little better thanks. Still some shit at home though, but oh well. How are you?



Alcoholic said:


> Childrens.


Tony!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. Hope you are too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I want the laker's to lose.

Oh and hey everybody.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not going to happen, sadly.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I didn't know that Richard had it in him.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> I'm good. Hope you are too.


I'm alright thank you.  At the moment I'm trying not to look at the files on my desk. I'm hoping they'll magically disappear. 



the king of kings said:


> I want the laker's to lose.
> 
> Oh and hey everybody.


And you've lost me with the basketball chat. 

Hi Reid, how are you?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I'm lacking motivation to do anything right now.

What's goin' on T4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Orlando is losing, that's whats going on.

DAMNIT.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:sad: I wanted LA to lose...

Kobe = amazing tho


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

cuse un drybj


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

wtf...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ta iuts ne


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

K-K-K-K-Killswitch


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kobe is a ******.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

trile pot bno way


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Is someone intoxicated?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm alright thank you.  At the moment I'm trying not to look at the files on my desk. I'm hoping they'll magically disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty good, just chillin.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

woooooo


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I was right there yesterday with a buddy of my mine where you are Killswitch. 

If you are drunk... :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i thin,s so


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm lawling.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:lmoa


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

God Damnit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> Truth - I'm lacking motivation to do anything right now.
> 
> What's goin' on T4


Hey JBW. Nothing wrong with lacking motivation. It's still Sunday over your way right?



Killswitch said:


> cuse un drybj


:lmao

My dear Switch, are we on a bit of a bender tonight?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

a itltle


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

johnneh, let's repeat that when I come to New York in September.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

when I'm drunk I'm usually on my computer talking to people hundreds of miles away


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i usuually dont cokme hmoe but therex is scholll tomorow for mym firneds


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

HI GUYS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I really want to walk up to Kobe Bryant and punch the ****** in his face.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> I really want to walk up to Kobe Bryant and punch the ****** in his face.


Calm down, young one.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm frickin' pissed.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd be too but just be happy that your team makes the playoffs and aren't perennial losers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to sports, you're pissed more then you're happy sometimes


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

American sports... :argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

All my favourite sports teams lost this year in some capacity or another, so this has been a terrible year for me. Nonetheless, I always look to the future and what great things it may hold. :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Look on the bright side....


You could be a Cubs fan.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> I'd be too but just be happy that your team makes the playoffs and aren't perennial losers.


You talking about the Nets? 



the king of kings said:


> Welcome to sports, you're pissed more then you're happy sometimes


I guess that's true.



IC said:


> American sports... :argh:


They own. ;D



Derek said:


> Look on the bright side....
> 
> 
> You could be a Cubs fan.


Thank God I'm Not.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It can always get worse.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Just noticed Misawa was only a couple of weeks younger than my dad is now. Wrestling fucks you up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the show 'Daisy of Love' is fucking hilarious. The girl is a fucking moron.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> It can always get worse.


They're going to the playoffs next season...



Derek said:


> Truth- the show 'Daisy of Love' is fucking hilarious. The girl is a fucking moron.


FOX HAS A GIRLFRIEND BUT HE LOOKS SO GOOD. :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWF said:


> FOX HAS A GIRLFRIEND BUT HE LOOKS SO GOOD. :hmm:


:lmao glad to see I'm not the only watcher. I'm sure AMP has been watching as well.

Just by the choices she has been making during the show over who stays and who goes, I hope the guys she picks last ends up being a woman beater and the entire reunion show is him slapping her around and each time she'll say she only loves him more.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So you're talking about Big Rig? 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> a itltle


The the best part is waking up and looking back on your mischief here. 



Alcoholic said:


> johnneh, let's repeat that when I come to New York in September.


So you go see Switch, but I get no visit... :$



IC said:


> HI GUYS


Hey Alex. 



WWF said:


> I really want to walk up to Kobe Bryant and punch the ****** in his face.


I take it Lakers won or should I just not ask?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Nope, worse


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWF said:


> So you're talking about Big Rig? 8*D


*fingers crossed for her picking him*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chi Chi or Flex is going to win, imo.



Aussie said:


> The the best part is waking up and looking back on your mischief here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> The the best part is waking up and looking back on your mischief here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:$ :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit, she actually made the right decision. Totally lost interest in the show.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the episode earlier. I was surprised, to say the least.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Our discussion of a reality show has killed the thread.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hi ppl


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought everybody enjoyed VH1 Reality TV shows featuring big muscular men in woman's leopard underwear and a slutty, clueless woman.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> you forgot squinty. She's always fucking squinting.


Sorry, I'm always staring at something else.

*Edit:* Yea nice servers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

you forgot squinty. She's always fucking squinting.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*walks out*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*walks in*

Hello


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Thread is dead.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

orly?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Seems like it

HEY ES

Put me on the roster again if I'm not on it..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Es isn't involved with the running of TGL anymore. :/

Sup?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

son of a bitch

Just trying to make it big in the GFX section again man you


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much, just watching some TV. May do something in PS later.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah I've had it open all night doing random banner requests. Never one to do something for myself though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> Yeah...


Sorry to hear that mate.  Was it the final game of the playoffs?



Alcoholic said:


> :$ :$


Good thing you're awesome Tony otherwise I'd have no more <3 for you. 



Eveny Screwd said:


> hi ppl


Hey ES, how are you?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry to interject but yes Aus, final game for the Magic to their despair.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Yeah I've had it open all night doing random banner requests. Never one to do something for myself though.


Doing random banner requests, eh? I'm pretty sure I've got one (bumped onto page 2) :side:



Aussie said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. * Was it the final game of the playoffs?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was, so now the Lakers are the 2009 NBA Champions. :crying:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Doing random banner requests, eh? I'm pretty sure I've got one (bumped onto page 2) :side:


Perhaps I'll do it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perhaps yes? ;D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ah ok. I thought I'd ask because for obvious reasons, I don't have a clue. :$



WWF said:


> It was, so now the Lakers are the 2009 NBA Champions. :crying:


I'm sorry to hear that mate.  There's always next season though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Perhaps yes? ;D


Maybe so 

and that's okay Aussie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I think the basketball talk has killed the thread. :$

EDIT - Ok maybe not.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, us three are the only people online who post in here. :/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you want?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE WORLD~!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't we all?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I already have claims on the world Derek. You'll have to take a number and get in line.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wanna rule it together? We can split Hemispheres.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Can I have Zimbabwe?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome, I always loved the place.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Wanna rule it together? We can split Hemispheres.


Works for me. My evil twin McQueen might have something to say about that though. 



WWF said:


> Can I have Zimbabwe?


Fine with me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If Eric doesn't like it I'll give him a Ganso Bomb (he'll know what that means).


Truth- Kirk_Jones_The_Iv isn't the smartest guy out there.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i want russia


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You can't have it. 

That's a freaking awesome map.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i declare war on the united states.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HOW DARE YOU

I NEEDED RUSSIA SO I COULD HOLD MARIA SHARAPOVA'S PARENTS HOSTAGE!

The ransom: 1 night with me. And you thought she sounded loud on the court.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not doing wars. :/


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> If Eric doesn't like it I'll give him a Ganso Bomb (he'll know what that means).


Ok you do that and I'll use my womanly ways to convince him. 



WWF said:


>


That is brilliant. 



Derek said:


> HOW DARE YOU
> 
> I NEEDED RUSSIA SO I COULD HOLD MARIA SHARAPOVA'S PARENTS HOSTAGE!
> 
> The ransom: 1 night with me. And you thought she sounded loud on the court.


:lmao 

Why not wait until Wimbledon and kidnap them while they're in the UK with her?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Because I can't stand Tennis.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just send your 'people' to get her when she's at Wimbledon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't trust other people. They'll mess everything up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> HOW DARE YOU
> 
> I NEEDED RUSSIA SO I COULD HOLD MARIA SHARAPOVA'S PARENTS HOSTAGE!
> 
> The ransom: 1 night with me. And you thought she sounded loud on the court.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Gord. 



Derek said:


> Because I can't stand Tennis.


Well if you want my help to kidnap them you'll have to wait until the Australian Open in January. I'll be too busy abusing my power here to help any sooner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll get her when she's on her yearly visit to Zimbabwe, tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't wait that long.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well if you can't wait until then you'll have to invade Russia.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I will. With the Canadian Army.

About time they did something.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Canadian Army will get RAPED.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Then I will use the French Army after that.

Wait, they'll just surrender before it even starts.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Do I get anything ?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You have to be an active poster in here, so...

NOPE. 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's harsh.


And I'm going to bed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WWF said:


> You have to be an active poster in here, so...
> 
> NOPE. 8*D


In where ?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Later, Derek.



Invincible said:


> In where ?


This thread...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll give you my puppy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

any army will get raped by the russian's.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, My Prairie Dog > Your Puppy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Gord.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want my help to kidnap them you'll have to wait until the Australian Open in January. I'll be too busy abusing my power here to help any sooner.


Hi Kylie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats up, Pyro?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know. I finished watching Gladiator on DVD about an hour ago, then I played God of War for a bit. Now I'm just trying to think of the next thing.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Josie said:


> any army will get raped by the russian's.



Prolly so The Russians whipped Americas ass in an episode of The Deadliest Warrior


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Have you ever listened to a song hundreds of times and then not listened to it for a bit, and heard a part of it that you never noticed before? Yeah, that just happened for me.
Fuck I love music.

How is everyone?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty good. I'm watching this show on MSNBC that shows retarded burglars. Pretty good stuff.

How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Hi Kylie.


As soon as I say hello, I have to say goodbye now. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Have you ever listened to a song hundreds of times and then not listened to it for a bit, and heard a part of it that you never noticed before? Yeah, that just happened for me.
> Fuck I love music.
> 
> How is everyone?


Jimmy! 

I've done that before. You end up listening to it for another hundred times after that but it's so worth it. 

I'm alright thanks. I'm about to head home from work. :$

Bye everyone. <3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Have you ever listened to a song hundreds of times and then not listened to it for a bit, and heard a part of it that you never noticed before? Yeah, that just happened for me.
> Fuck I love music.
> 
> How is everyone?


Readin' Tintin in America ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I'm pretty good. I'm watching this show on MSNBC that shows retarded burglars. Pretty good stuff.
> 
> How are you?


Are the burglars literally retarded? Because that sounds like exploitation to me.




Aussie said:


> Jimmy!
> 
> I've done that before. You end up listening to it for another hundred times after that but it's so worth it.
> 
> ...


Kylie! 

Oh, so true, so true.
This song (Come Undone by Duran Duran) just knocked 'Enjoy the Silence' off the top of my Top 100 most played songs. New No.1 for the first time in....10 months. 

Yay! Talk to you soon then. 
Much <3



Invincible said:


> Readin' Tintin in America ;D


You're awesome.
[INSERT GIF]


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if they actually are retarded or not, but these idiots sure act like it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> As soon as I say hello, I have to say goodbye now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's sad, although I don't have much to say in this thread right now anyway. See you later.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm the world's greatest.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

'm sendin' out an S.O.S.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hihihihihi


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

balls of steel


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tony!! 

Jimmy!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TAKE ME ON THE FLOOR


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Tony!!
> 
> Jimmy!!


Hi Mrs. Sexy ;D

How are you?

and how are you tony n' nick?

Truth: I finished it


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Kylie


How are you dearest? 



Sticksy said:


> TAKE ME ON THE FLOOR


Hi Nick.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Mrs. Sexy ;D
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


_Mrs._ Sexy? :$:$

I'm ok thank you Jimmy. I'm rugged up in my PJ's and sitting in front of the heater. How are you?

That looks fantastic Jimmy.  You've done an incredible job!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Coptafeel, play my mafia.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm good, thanks. You?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> Coptafeel, play my mafia.


politefully declines.



Aussie said:


> _Mrs._ Sexy? :$:$
> 
> I'm ok thank you Jimmy. I'm rugged up in my PJ's and sitting in front of the heater. How are you?
> 
> That looks fantastic Jimmy.  You've done an incredible job!


Yahuh. Mrs. "Aussie" Sexy. Obv you are WF's Queen.

Sounds like you're in a pretty comfortable spot 
I'm watching Top Gear...well I was watching Top Gear, it just finished.
Really good episode this week. Getting better and better.
But to answer your question, I'm quite tired and my hands ache. But I'm okay.

Thankyah


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Mrs. Sexy ;D
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


I'm wondering why you said hi to me twice :side:



Aussie said:


> Hi Nick.  How are you?


Not bad, you?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> politefully declines.


:sad:

And 'politefully' isn't a word.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not bad thank you Nick. Just relaxing.



Alcoholic said:


> I'm good, thanks. You?


Not too bad thanks.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yahuh. Mrs. "Aussie" Sexy. Obv you are WF's Queen.
> 
> Sounds like you're in a pretty comfortable spot
> I'm watching Top Gear...well I was watching Top Gear, it just finished.
> ...


I'm not even close Jimmy. :$

I am very comfortable thank you.  I saw Top Gear tonight and you're right, it has been getting a lot better this season. I've been enjoying it the last couple of weeks. 

Aww I'm sorry to hear that. Are you tired and sore from working today?

Just saw the funniest and cutest thing from my cat and dog. They're like two peas in a pod:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Your cat looks cute.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thank you Tony.  She's an old thing but she's gorgeous.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi.

I used to have a black and white cat that looked almost exactly like that. Really cute.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I'm wondering why you said hi to me twice :side:


Don't let hannah hear you say that.



Invincible said:


> :sad:
> 
> And 'politefully' isn't a word.




Yeah. You know when you think of one word and you write the other?
that just happened. :/



Aussie said:


> I'm not even close Jimmy. :$
> 
> I am very comfortable thank you.  I saw Top Gear tonight and you're right, it has been getting a lot better this season. I've been enjoying it the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


pah.

Wonderful. Indeed, Even my mum enjoyed it tonight and she's hated all of the TG Australia's up till now. I was surprised how many people that had in the audience. A Massive crowd!

Yeah. Some nice cuts and scratches from shifting boxes. 

awww. Your cat is cute.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Don't let hannah hear you say that.


hear me say what?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> Hi.
> 
> I used to have a black and white cat that looked almost exactly like that. Really cute.


Hey mate, how are you? 

Aww that's cute. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> pah.
> 
> Wonderful. Indeed, Even my mum enjoyed it tonight and she's hated all of the TG Australia's up till now. I was surprised how many people that had in the audience. A Massive crowd!
> 
> ...


Not pah...it's true. :$

I didn't like any of last season's show. This year was the same for the first couple of episodes but it has slowly gotten better each week. 

Ouch!  Poor thing! I hope they're not too bad. 

Thank you.  My dog is cute too, but I'm speaking to a bunch of dog haters.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Got a little cut from shaving. It stings like a fucking paper cut which is just irritating


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey mate, how are you?
> 
> Aww that's cute.
> 
> Thank you.  My dog is cute too, but I'm speaking to a bunch of dog haters.


I'm not great. Got school tomorrow but I can't sleep thanks to a combo of a blocked nose, sore throat and just all-round feeling shitty. =/ How are you?

I love cats. We've got three. 

Also got three dogs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I have three dogs, one cat, twenty seven lovebirds, two ducks and an owl.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Invincible said:


> I have three dogs, one cat, twenty seven lovebirds, two ducks and an owl.


Used to have two lovebirds, but they both had strokes. =/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I have no pets ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's because you're a cold-hearted individual. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Just because i hate a lot of people and can be an asshole doesn't make me cold hearted 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You should get an eagle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dogs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It would be more cute if it were eating chocolate 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not really as chocolate kills dogs, maybe you knew that and it was part of the joke.

idunno


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

One of my dogs has been eating chocolates for three years but then again, she eats everything.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was part of the joke, way to kill it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

humour is a lost art on me

i am a robot


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I got my new timetable for my final school year and....


Well it's the worst timetable I have ever saw in my life.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If i pass all my exams then my timetable for the next semester of uni will own.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How so ?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Officially done with school.

The feeling? Best I evah had.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

truth:finished my exams today


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Rising said:


> truth:finished my exams today


Party hard, my friend.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My timetable next semester will rock if I get it. 3 days a week, 9-12. WOOO!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not going back to school until January since I have to work full time to afford college expenses.

My parents = no money.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - 2 more finals left and junior year is done for me.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Of college or high school?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

High school, lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome sir.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

What's goinnnn onnnn what's goin on


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

hey guys.

not much, it's Monday


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That it is. And I don't know what it was this morning but I got up so easily.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Not me. Mondays are usually quite the struggle.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah usually they're the most annoying days of the week to me but it's been good to me today

perhaps because summer vacation starts for me is in two days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woof.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

role model

yeah JBW, good luck on finals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the

lady

killer


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks. I've got Chemistry and Math left, which should be breezes.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah do work on those ones.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You all wish you were that kid. You all wish Kobe was YOUR daddy. Hail no. 24.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Not a Lakers fan but I'm glad they won.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Magic pretty much rolled over last night, anyway. Especially going into half-time. Hopefully now there won't be this stigma of him not being able to win a championship without Shaq.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, that's basically why I wanted them to win. I may dislike Kobe, but I can't deny his ability. He deserves to win one on his own.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think the stigma was fair in the first place, anyway. It was about as silly as the stigma that Roger Federer isn't one of very best ever because he can't win the French Open. I'm glad both are pretty much proven wrong now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Same. I was really happy that Federer won - but now there's a new stigma - he only won the French because he didn't have to face Nadal. :/


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Was just invited to a rager tonight....souped.

Only down fall is partying has killed my savings and has made me spend over 100 dollars this weekend.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

PARTY


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That littler girl is being kissed by an alleged rapist.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

therapist


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

pyro(tm)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TLK..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

EDIT ~ God damnit, these servers are awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Derek


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

SUGGERNAUT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't see anything 

Heard about Misawa too


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone here? :/


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

NO!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Too Bad.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm here.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HEY MAN


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

SUP DUDE


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

haiiiii


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey ES


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SUP CRACKERS?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

sup JBW?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


>


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/186869-voodoo_child.html

Great member.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/186869-voodoo_child.html
> 
> Great member.


He seems pretty awesum.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Voodoo Child


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Well I'm standing next to a mountain


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> Well I'm standing next to a mountain


chop it down w/the edge of my hand

edit AUSSIE


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiiiya Aussie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Greg, how are you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm okay. Tired, but about to leave work.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWINNER


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> JBWINNER


Formerly known as JBLOSER


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm on a boat, man.

hi


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

JBLOSER


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

also formerly known as jblisjustabigloser


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey BKB, JBW and WWF. How are you guys?



The Lady Killer said:


> I'm okay. Tired, but about to leave work.


I'm glad you're alright. At least you can head home and relax though. That's always something positive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

i want to have intercourse w/ kelly bundy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm alright, just making stuff in Photoshop. I'm stuck though; IDK what to add. You?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hey BKB, JBW and WWF. How are you guys?


I'm doing quite well, 'cept this bitch of a sore throat I've got right now. 'Sides that I couldn't be better.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey BKB, JBW and WWF. How are you guys?


Feeling shitty so I'm home for school. How are you?


Married With Children ftw TMWTP.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

TMWTP haven't seen you around here in a while. How are you?



WWF said:


> I'm alright, just making stuff in Photoshop. I'm stuck though; IDK what to add. You?


Sounds very frustrating haha!

I'm pretty meh today to be honest. Ah well such is life.

EDIT - Sorry to hear you both aren't feeling well. Hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, it's kinda pissing me off. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I hope I'm not getting the flu because that's going around my town :S Doubt it though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Aussie said:


> TMWTP haven't seen you around here in a while. How are you?


I'm good, thanks for asking!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> I hope I'm not getting the flu because that's going around my town :S Doubt it though.


SWINE FLU :argh:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> SWINE FLU :argh:


More people have H1N1 (Influenza A) so yeah. Both would be bad though. :sad:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> Yeah, it's kinda pissing me off. :/


I can imagine. I'm sure you'll work it out though. 



JBWinner said:


> I hope I'm not getting the flu because that's going around my town :S Doubt it though.


Hopefully it's just a cold. But with all the panic about Swine Flu, who knows. 



TheManWithThePlan said:


> I'm good, thanks for asking!


Glad you're well mate.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hi aussie

hi wwf

hi tmwtp

hi bkb

hi jbw

hi tlk


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hai~~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey ES. How are you?

EDIT - ALEX!!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

full on good food  

u?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Kylie!!!

How are you darling?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm getting lost in your cuuuurrls.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey EGame. 



Eveny Screwd said:


> full on good food
> 
> u?


I'm alright thanks. Just busy working. 



IC said:


> Hey Kylie!!!
> 
> How are you darling?


I'm ok thank you dear. How about you?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HI, EVERYBODY.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

HI DR. NICK


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

halp. i need somebodie.
halp. not just anybodie.
haaaaaaaaalp.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Aussie said:


> HI DR. NICK


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

:lmao

EDIT - At Invincible



Jim Coptafeel said:


> halp. i need somebodie.
> halp. not just anybodie.
> haaaaaaaaalp.


Jimmy!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes?! 



Hi Kylie. How are you?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I actually knew a Dr. Nick irl (young chap), although he's a vet. He told me once that he'd liked to dissect my owl. Haven't seen the guy since.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yes?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kylie. How are you?


<3 

I'm not that great to be honest, but it's not important. 

How are you? Just woke up I take it? 



Invincible said:


> I actually knew a Dr. Nick irl (young chap), although he's a vet. He told me once that he'd liked to dissect my owl. Haven't seen the guy since.


Not something you want to hear from your pet's veterinarian. Don't blame you for not going back.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> <3
> 
> I'm not that great to be honest, but it's not important.
> 
> How are you? Just woke up I take it?


Mm hmm. And I feel like I've been hit by a bus.
Very tempted just to roll over and go back to sleep.

Why so glum?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good arvo.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Just been confirmed :

2ND CLASS HONOURS-1ST DIVISION

*UNIVERSITY : PASSED*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations ?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

ya ship me my fuckin' degree


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm only going to uni.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

it wasn't worth the 9k i paid


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dropout.

That's what I did.

And I turned out fine.

No I didn't.

Gonna take more pills now.

Congrats Isaac. And a good job. And a party. And a you're the man. And a swell.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Mm hmm. And I feel like I've been hit by a bus.
> Very tempted just to roll over and go back to sleep.
> 
> Why so glum?


Aww I'm sorry to hear that.  Sleep is probably a good idea for you.

It's not important. Just a lot of shit on my mind. 



BKB Star. said:


> Good arvo.


Good afternoon mate. 



isaac wat said:


> Just been confirmed :
> 
> 2ND CLASS HONOURS-1ST DIVISION
> 
> *UNIVERSITY : PASSED*


That's fantastic Isaac, congratulations!!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I win.

Party for i-say-ak pllz\zz\


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

How are you, Aussie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok thanks mate. How are you?

Jeremy!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Aww I'm sorry to hear that.  Sleep is probably a good idea for you.
> 
> It's not important. Just a lot of shit on my mind.


Yeah, probably. but fuck it. I'm getting up to do some *stuff*.
(no, i don't know what i'm going to do. but i need panadol, and that involves getting up.)

But it is important. stop being so stubborn.

Tell your family/your colleagues/us/me. you'll feel much better.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

did you just no sell my degree you mutt?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Say something about Tintin.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yeah, probably. but fuck it. I'm getting up to do some *stuff*.
> (no, i don't know what i'm going to do. but i need panadol, and that involves getting up.)
> 
> But it is important. stop being so stubborn.
> ...


Well Panadol is something. Hopefully that helps. 

It's not important Jimmy. It's fine.

I can't.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey WWF. How are you mate?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm alright, just watching some TV. You?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Feeling a lot worse than I did before =/

Hey guys and gals.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm ok thanks. Bit of a sore stomach though.

EDIT - JBW maybe you should see a doctor if you're feeling worse.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Perhaps I should



then again this could just be allergies bugging me idk


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TAKE IT LIKE A MAN! ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> TAKE IT LIKE A MAN! ;D


What you and your uncle do in the back of his ute is your business. We don't want to know about it. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My uncle lives in New York. :/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you sound disappointed


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's cold, raining and windy outside and I gotta play AFL tonight. sux2beme.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Nick & Josh. How are you guys?



JBWinner said:


> Perhaps I should
> 
> 
> 
> then again this could just be allergies bugging me idk


I think you should mate. With all the swine flu going around, it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> you sound disappointed


Meh, IDRC.

Whats up?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm alright Kylie, you?

Not much WWF, just looking over some notes for tomorrow's exam. 1 hour, worth 15% and its only on the practical componant of biochemistry. should be an easy 10% at least


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

my head aches.

also, playing gears 1. again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck on the exam.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> I think you should mate. With all the swine flu going around, it's better to be safe than sorry.


Yeah, I might just.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> i'm alright Kylie, you?
> 
> Not much WWF, just looking over some notes for tomorrow's exam. 1 hour, worth 15% and its only on the practical componant of biochemistry. should be an easy 10% at least


Bit of a stomach ache but I'm ok thanks. 

Good luck with the exam tomorrow. You'll do great I'm sure. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> my head aches.
> 
> also, playing gears 1. again.


  
I'm sorry to hear that Jimmy.



JBWinner said:


> Yeah, I might just.


Good idea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somebody just called me a Punk mark because I said it was a nice gesture that Punk put Misawa's name on his wristtape to honor his memory.

.....for gods sake.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its the WWE section, logic and intelligence has no place in there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, yeah, but he's not even a poster. He's some dude with no posts that just repped me, only since he has negative rep to begin with, it came out neutral.

I don't even really like Punk. He's got some talent but has not been given a use for it yet with his general lack of promo time (which is starting to change). 

I only mark for Jericho, because, like I always say. If you don't mark for Jericho, you don't qualify as a human being.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Somebody just called me a Punk mark because I said it was a nice gesture that Punk put Misawa's name on his wristtape to honor his memory.
> 
> .....for gods sake.


:lmao

Ah if they only knew. But some posters here lack any capacity to think.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah. It's difficult to cope with the stupidity.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Am i an idiot for considering going out tonight instead of studying for my exam? :\


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not if you already know you'll fail.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, it's alright to think about it. Just don't actually do it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I should pass the exam easy. I know the pracs we did pretty well. I just want to get out of the house to do something other than doing an exam  Might just go for a run later instead. Also i'm not sure how many mates are going tonight so yeah


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you need to study, study. You seem to know the material, go have some fun.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah. It's difficult to cope with the stupidity.


I know, which is why I don't post there anymore.



Sticksy said:


> Am i an idiot for considering going out tonight instead of studying for my exam? :\


Well that really depends on 3 things:

1. How confident of the exam are you?
2. How many drinks will you have?
3. How long do you plan to be out for?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's difficult but it's also fun. Your wrestling opinions have always been interesting, wouldn't mind hearing them now and again.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

9teen 8ty 4.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The movie or the Van Halen Album?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Let me catch up Gord and maybe. I'll see if there's anything worth commenting on. 

Hello by the way. 

EDIT - Hi Jimmy and Reid.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> 9teen 8ty 4.


Have the book right beside me. Need to get to reading it eventually.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Well that really depends on 3 things:
> 
> 1. How confident of the exam are you?
> 2. How many drinks will you have?
> 3. How long do you plan to be out for?


Reasonably
Can't say, i always say i'm not going to drink much but then... 
Don't know


I'm going to stay in, i reckon i should try and ace this exam seeing as i reckon i didn't do well on the theory paper yesterday


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> The movie or the Van Halen Album?


both are awesome, but I'm watching the movie atm.



Aussie said:


> Let me catch up Gord and maybe. I'll see if there's anything worth commenting on.
> 
> Hello by the way.
> 
> EDIT - Hi Jimmy and Reid.


Hi Kylie



BKB Star. said:


> Have the book right beside me. Need to get to reading it eventually.


do it now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got told I was a Vince mark for telling someone smarks aren't WWE's target audience. :lmao

cba reading it now, Jim. My head hurts and I'm just bleh. I'll probably read it during the school holidays since we have to have it read for term three.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BKB Star. said:


> I just got told I was a Vince mark for telling someone smarks aren't WWE's target audience. :lmao
> 
> cba reading it now, Jim. My head hurts and I'm just bleh. I'll probably read it during the school holidays since we have to have it read for term three.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7352622-post1844.html


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Reasonably
> Can't say, i always say i'm not going to drink much but then...
> Don't know
> 
> ...


Staying is probably the best idea then. Maybe just relax and watch a good movie or something if you want to get your mind off the exam for a little while. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie


Are you feeling any better?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Meh, the wrestling sections (all of them, not just WWE) are full of stupid people.

the king of kings, that picture of Keeley in your signature is incredible, got a link to that photoshoot?

Truth - Picked up Dexter: Season 2 on Blu Ray today. Looks fucking awesome. Might have to go back to the used DVD store tomorrow and grab CSI Season One since it's supposed to look absolutely incredible on Blu.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've been watching movies at an alarming rate lately.

Tremendous Blu Ray releases this year only takes that even further. Pulp Fiction and Gladiator in the next few months....epic beyond description. 

Office season 5 is coming out on Blu Ray as well. I've never gotten a Blu Ray DVD release for television yet, but I will pick that up.

Now all we need is the earlier seasons. That's the problem I've seen, they only do the most recent one on Blu.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think I might start posting in the WWE section again. Maybe... :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7352622-post1844.html


:lmao

It's like we took all of the smartest members of society and threw them into one section. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Are you feeling any better?


Yeah, I'm fine. Lovely stiff muscles tho. Really pissing me off. 

How's work going?



BKB Star. said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's like we took all of the smartest members of society and threw them into one section. :side:


If WF was a village, the WWE section would contain the village idiots.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> If WF was a village, the WWE section would contain the village idiots.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-divas-celebs-models/ ?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW would be the shitter.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. Lovely stiff muscles tho. Really pissing me off.
> 
> How's work going?


Sorry to hear that Jimmy.  Maybe a hot bath or shower might help?

Work is busy but that's good. It gets my mind off everything. I'm almost finished for the day.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Not a bad idea. Maybe later 

Well that's good. Any fun plans for the evening?

The plebs, imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stretching would help tight muscles. That or some Deep Heat or something like that


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ Not a bad idea. Maybe later
> 
> Well that's good. Any fun plans for the evening?
> 
> The plebs, imo.


 

Or take Nick's advice. You're in good hands then. 

Not really. Might sit quietly and watch a movie on my laptop maybe. How about you?

Home time. Catch everyone later. <3


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Stretching would help tight muscles. That or some Deep Heat or something like that


Hate that dp stuff.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Study @ Numero Uno.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Saltine Crackers OWN.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Hate that dp stuff.


Deep Heat owns. Just don't forget that you rubbed some on your ankle then scratch your groin area :argh:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Our trainer massaged it into our back in footy a few weeks back because I have back problems. My back was on fire for the rest of the match.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Stretching would help tight muscles. That or some Deep Heat or something like that


Got heat packs on them atm, which is a little better.



Aussie said:


> Or take Nick's advice. You're in good hands then.
> 
> Not really. Might sit quietly and watch a movie on my laptop maybe. How about you?
> 
> Home time. Catch everyone later. <3


I don't trust him that much 

Sounds fun. No idea at this stage...

ByeBye. 



WWF said:


> Truth - Saltine Crackers OWN.


Correct.
Wish I had some :sad:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

So I'm either on the brink of insanity, or I'm getting really sick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Our trainer massaged it into our back in footy a few weeks back because I have back problems. My back was on fire for the rest of the match.


Thats the idea  Works well for me tbh



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Got heat packs on them atm, which is a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust him that much


(Y)

Hey fuck you, i'm very trustworthy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Thats the idea  Works well for me tbh


Stupid idea.  :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You're stupid


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> (Y)
> 
> Hey fuck you, i'm very trustworthy


*cough* Umm...yes Nick. Whatever you say Nick 

Truth: muthafuckin maybach.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

s0m3one 54v3 m3 (Just kidding)

jim dude I haven't even started the freestyle for the battle we got.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Blah, I'm getting sick of the League tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> You're stupid


Yeah well... :flip


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm just getting back to it lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

JBWinner said:


> s0m3one 54v3 m3 (Just kidding)
> 
> jim dude I haven't even started the freestyle for the battle we got.


lulz. Take your time.
I basically started mine as I originally posted in the Freestyle challenge thread.



WWF said:


> Blah, I'm getting sick of the League tbh.


Seems to be a bit dull as of late. needs an excitement injection.



JBWinner said:


> I'm just getting back to it lmao


Likewise. Looks like we're going to have to carry the rising class :side:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha, good video.

Hows your finger healing up?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Cast comes off tomorrow. Cant wait, it itches like a mofo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see some new booned graphics. 8*D


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

It will take a while for me to get back into it tbh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Allo allo allo folks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup sXe?

Sad to hear that, booned.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey booned, do you still have the link to that Ken banner you made awhile back? Wanted to get that back into my rotation


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

sticksy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sebastian


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> Our trainer massaged it into our back in footy a few weeks back because I have back problems. My back was on fire for the rest of the match.


Well then it was working 



Sticksy said:


> Hey fuck you, i'm very trustworthy


Well when it comes to muscular aches and pains, you're trustworthy. I can't speak for everything else...  <3



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Allo allo allo folks


Hey Ben.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

nicholas

heyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Go on and take a bow...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey shut up Kylie, i am trustworthy 

sup Seb?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well then it was working


It changed from pain to my back being barbecued. =/

How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Hey shut up Kylie, i am trustworthy
> 
> sup Seb?


Oh hush Nick, you know I enjoy teasing you. 



BKB Star. said:


> It changed from pain to my back being barbecued. =/
> 
> How are you?


Unless you broke out into a violent rash, it was working. 

I'm ok thanks. About to wash the dishes in a moment. How are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Off to bed. See you all later.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

See ya mate.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

wot wot wot


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Unless you broke out into a violent rash, it was working.
> 
> I'm ok thanks. About to wash the dishes in a moment. How are you?


I don't understand this concept of stopping pain by creating new pain. 

I'm feeling a bit better. Probably about to go do the same.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> wot wot wot


 



BKB Star. said:


> I don't understand this concept of stopping pain by creating new pain.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better. Probably about to go do the same.


What new pain? It's a burning sensation which is designed to relax your muscles.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> What new pain? It's a burning sensation which is designed to relax your muscles.


It hurts me. =/ I guess I'm just weak.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Where does it hurt ?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck rain


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


>


I like it that Kylie gushes every time she sees me.



Invincible said:


> Where does it hurt ?


Can you show us on the dolly where sticksy touched you it hurts? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Son of a bitch Misawa is dead and now I feel like crying.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Chin up McQueen. How's things?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They were pretty good since I just finally watched the Stanley Cup finals tonight and Detroit lost but I came on here and saw that and feel kinda depressed now.

Oh and I got UFC Unleashed the other day but I haven't fired it up yet, i've (and will be) pretty busyt for the next few days.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, haven't played UFC seeing as i have exams and stuff on atm. When i finish my exams i'm going to get drunk with some mates and then play for like 48 straight hours :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep, I'm here.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I could escape this feeling, with my china girl
I feel a wreck without my, little china girl
I hear her heart beating, loud as thunder
Saw the stars
crashing

Truth: MCQUEEN~!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yep and we don't care Ben


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jim Bowie!

How long does it take to get used to the controls Nick. They look pretty intense.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The ground game takes a bit of practise to get used to. Thats probably the hardest part tbh.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Jim Bowie!
> 
> How long does it take to get used to the controls Nick. They look pretty intense.


That's a pretty epic name, McGahan.

How's it going old friend?

Truth: Reading an article that prompts me to ponder whether Microsoft has absolutely anything going for them nowadays.....


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I like it that Kylie gushes every time she sees me.


I can't help myself Jimmy. 



McQueen said:


> Son of a bitch Misawa is dead and now I feel like crying.


 

Need a hug twin?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Yep, I'm here.


As am I.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I can't help myself Jimmy.


cheeky minx.

How are you Kylie?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm in a UFC mode Kylie so your just going to have to suffer my ground and pound game.  

I need to get back into shape.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Kylie 

Nick, the controls were only hard for you to learn because you suck at the game. Eric, it's quite simple to pick up. I was down my mate's place the other day and I'd learnt the control system in an hour or so. Dominated as Lesnar tbh


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben you fucking idiot, try playing career mode when your stats are shit and try and tell me the ground game is easy, fuckwit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha you guys crack me up. But I can see where Nick has a point. I would assume Lesnar is one of the top 5 guys in the game stat wise. I could only see a Legend having higher stats.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> cheeky minx.
> 
> How are you Kylie?


You love it. 

I'm ok. I have a sore stomach though.  How are you?



McQueen said:


> I'm in a UFC mode Kylie so your just going to have to suffer my ground and pound game.
> 
> I need to get back into shape.


My goodness Eric, I offer a hug and end up playing rough with you. Then again I should be used to that by now. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Hey Kylie
> 
> Nick, the controls were only hard for you to learn because you suck at the game. Eric, it's quite simple to pick up. I was down my mate's place the other day and I'd learnt the control system in an hour or so. Dominated as Lesnar tbh


How are you?

Hello again Nick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Haha you guys crack me up. But I can see where Nick has a point.* I would assume Lesnar is one of the top 5 guys in the game stat wise*. I could only see a Legend having higher stats.


Not really. He's ranked at 88. 

Frank Mir (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 91
Big Nog (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
Brock Lesnar (Boxing / Wrestling) - 88
Andrei Arlovski (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
Rashad Evans (Boxing / Wrestling) - 93
Anderson Silva (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 93
Lyoto Machida (Kickboxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 93
Rampage Jackson (Boxing / Wrestling) - 91
Forrest Griffin (Kickboxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 90
Thiago Silva (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 90
Chuck Liddell (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 88
Rich Franklin (Boxing / Wrestling) – 88
Dan Henderson (Boxing / Wrestling) - 88
Wanderlei Silva (Muay Thai / Wrestling) - 88
Anderson Silva (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 94
Dan Henderson (Boxing / Wrestling) - 89
Rich Franklin (Boxing / Wrestling) - 89
Demian Maia (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
Yushin Okami (Boxing / Wrestling) - 88
Michael Bisping (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
Thales Leites (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
Georges St. Pierre (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 94
BJ Penn (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 93
Thiago Alves (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 91
Sean Sherk (Boxing / Wrestling) - 91
Matt Hughes (Boxing / Wrestling) - 90
Diego Sanchez (Boxing / Wrestling) - 90
Josh Koscheck (Boxing / Wrestling) - 90
Jon Fitch (Boxing / Wrestling) - 89
Matt Serra (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 89
BJ Penn (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 94
Sean Sherk (Boxing / Wrestling) - 92
Kenny Florian (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 92
Diego Sanchez (Boxing / Wrestling) - 90
Tyson Griffin (Boxing / Wrestling) - 90
Matt Serra (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 89
Roger Huerta (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 89

Are all ranked at least 88 or higher. Have to remember that Lesnar has only had like 4 MMA fights.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Ben you fucking idiot, try playing career mode when your stats are shit and try and tell me the ground game is easy, fuckwit.





McQueen said:


> Haha you guys crack me up. But I can see where Nick has a point. I would assume Lesnar is one of the top 5 guys in the game stat wise. I could only see a Legend having higher stats.


:lmao

I was just baiting for a reaction. We only played exhibition, not career mode.

I'm still sick Kylie  but I'm a lot better than yesterday, and should be alright for tomorrow afternoon and Thursday


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha Judo must really blow as a ground style since it seems no one uses it in that game. surprised so many are above him tbh because whilke yes Lesnar is inexperienced its pretty damn obvious he has all the tools to dominate UFC.

Fedor would be at 500 in that game. :side:

I cantget enough of that rough stuff Kylie. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> You love it.
> 
> I'm ok. I have a sore stomach though.  How are you?


guilty. 

That's no good. I'd offer to rub your tummy, but you're not a dog, and my arms won't reach that far away. :\
(My arm span is big, but no that big )

I'm fantabulous. Although, I really need to change this song....

VINTAGE DEPECHE~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for the offer Jimmy. A hug will suffice though. :$

I'm glad you're doing well too. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm still sick Kylie  but I'm a lot better than yesterday, and should be alright for tomorrow afternoon and Thursday


I'm glad you're starting to feel better Ben.  At least you won't feel as ill during your exam tomorrow. 



McQueen said:


> I cantget enough of that rough stuff Kylie. :$


I know Eric and I'm always happy to accommodate your needs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Haha Judo must really blow as a ground style since it seems no one uses it in that game. surprised so many are above him tbh because whilke yes Lesnar is inexperienced its pretty damn obvious he has all the tools to dominate UFC.
> 
> Fedor would be at 500 in that game. :side:
> 
> I cantget enough of that rough stuff Kylie. :$


AMP says that there are some sweet throws and sweeps using Judo. Lesnar's ground game hasn't really been tested that much since Mir submitted him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Judo theoretically should own as far as takedowns and chokeholds go. But seeing as people don't wear Gi's during MMA fights and Judo doesn't accomodate leg holds I can understand why it isn't too popular.

What striking style you like?

There is a slightly seedy looking BJJ dojo down the street from where I live now, I might go check it out and take some lessons.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Not really. He's ranked at 88.
> 
> Frank Mir (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 91
> Big Nog (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
> ...


No Crocop??

BOOOOOOO


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Thanks for the offer Jimmy. A hug will suffice though. :$
> 
> I'm glad you're doing well too.


**hugs*
*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm fairly sure CroCop is in the game Dele he must just have lower stats.

BJ Penn has a 94 in the "Shame" catagory after getting his ass handed to him by St-Pierre in their supposed fight to the death.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Judo theoretically should own as far as takedowns and chokeholds go. But seeing as people don't wear Gi's during MMA fights and Judo doesn't accomodate leg holds I can understand why it isn't too popular.
> 
> What striking style you like?
> 
> There is a slightly seedy looking BJJ dojo down the street from where I live now, I might go check it out and take some lessons.


BJJ is better for chokeholds 

In the game i like to use kickboxing, love those head kicks 

Cro Cop is rated way lower,

Heavyweight Division:
Frank Mir (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 91
Big Nog (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
Brock Lesnar (Boxing / Wrestling) - 88
Andrei Arlovski (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 88
Tim Sylvia (Boxing / Wrestling) - 87
Cheick Kongo (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 87
Fabricio Werdum (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) – 86
Gabriel Gonzaga (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 85
Cain Velasquez (Boxing / Wrestling) – 85
Brandon Vera (Muay Thai / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 84
Antoni Hardonk (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 84
Mirko Cro Cop (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 83
Justin McCully (Boxing / Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) - 81
Heath Herring (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 80
Mark Coleman (Boxing / Wrestling) - 78
Eddie Sanchez (Kickboxing / Wrestling) - 75


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BJJ is likely the best ground based martial art ever invented so I don't doubt it.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Just throwing this out there: I'm going to Raw next week, so if you see a sexy guy with a "MISAWA" sign, you'll know who it is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do the large and obnoxious sign for each letter in his name and hand out the "Mitsuharu" letters to everyone else in your row.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

They won't know who he is, because little kids are more worried about seeing if John Cena can OVERCOME THE ODDS. Also I hope the Donald does a money drop.

5th 4th row ringside baby!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Dele + Mcqueen here = Erection for Certs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vince doesn't want anyone not old enough to remember WCW almost ran him out of business that pro wrestling exists outside of his promotion.

Did I get you in the zone chief?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm in the zone alright. 

I just grunted while getting my swell on at the gym, so everyone could see how jacked & tan I am.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

where the fuck is ben?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not very jacked up these days (too many Hieneken's not enough HGH) but i'm pretty tan for being a pale midwesterer right now.

I should think about sleeping soon.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i wear my sunglasses at night.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Not right now chief, I'm in the fuckin zone


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm heading to bed. Later fellas.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

What's the story?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

In Balamory?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning glory, even?


By the way thats an epic image of foley there, Craig...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I know, I was sitting watching the event it's from (King Of The Deathmatch 1995) and I just knew I needed to find a pic of it online :lmao

It's from his entrance, every wrestler entered with some sort of gimmicky thing (i.e. Terry Funk rode in on a horse)

I'm shocked I haven't gotten any red rep for it being blasphemous.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

This was before the 'Foley is god' craze just before the turn of the Millenium then. Basically confirms it really.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I see someone with Recess in their sig.
Holy crap, I used to watch that piece of shit cartoon


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Now that's blasphomy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*blasphemy

and no, it's so cliche that it's unwatchable now. 
I used to enjoy it though


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Spelling is my downfall.

3dizzle


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

you make up for it by being a BoJo fan.

Trois D'


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel~


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Lady Killer~


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Invincible~!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How's it going ? Downloading RAW atm.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Not bad. At work atm. Raw was actually pretty entertaining and had some quality matches for once (thanks to SD! guys being on the show)


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I pretty much have the flu.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

sorry to hear that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys. ;D

That sucks, JBW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here to save the thread.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Huzzah!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

SUGGERNAUT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wha...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> SUGGERNAUT


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao owned


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Hanging like a bitch right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, you're not drunk. ;D


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I've already taken three showers today since it makes my head feel better.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just sit in the bath for a while?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought about that but it takes too long to fill the tub up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah, I see. What's up?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Knocked out. 

you?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

bnfhbjvsgzgackkrnkrrlomlmmtibiu swsy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Knocked out.
> 
> you?


Just relaxing while listening to some Lupe. I'm pretty bored. :/


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

omfg you're drunk. you're so coooooooooool. how can i be like you?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

yoyoyoyoyo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's Cryme Tyme?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Brooklyn?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

NO MONEY


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Uh huh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Slickilicious.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162872-cmisaac.html

who the fuck does this douchebag think he is?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I saw him earlier and was equally confused.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening gents.


Today i dropped by lovely blackberry storm in a puddle. Bad times.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i just watched the bucket list and i'm drained


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> :lmao I saw him earlier and was equally confused.


People don't just try and act like me they name themselves after me too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

isaac wat said:


> People don't just try and act like me they name themselves after me too.


isaac wat


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello Pepper. 

Truth: I'm sick and I am bored as all hell.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

omg troy.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> isaac wat


bands that matter


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

isaac wat said:


> bands that matter


us = 2 newest music mods


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

nah i have a hater backstage bro


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

3Dee said:


> omg troy.


What this member said. As I just notice his post. <3.

Truth: A few of my friends were playing some strip poker last night with some girls. I wonder how that went. :lmao


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

still the best posters on the board lmao nice standard


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

plus we're not ACTIVE enough

edit agreed even though you posted after me lol nice servers


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

lmao!

edit listening to yesterday


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AIW said:


> Truth: A few of my friends were playing some strip poker last night with some girls. I wonder how that went. :lmao


Lucky Bastards


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

People That Matter - Paul McCartney


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

THE BOSS

imo


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Something in the way she moves


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

attracts me like no other lover


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg, you a fan of radiohead?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I need a new TV. Great. :l


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah PF, they clearly are. All I did that night was lay in a bed getting over a cold. Nothing more worse then that.

What happened WWF?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Greg, you a fan of radiohead?


Major fan.

Strip poker is fun but I prefer strip beer pong.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> People That Matter - Paul McCartney


sick idea


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AIW said:


> Yeah PF, they clearly are. All I did that night was lay in a bed getting over a cold. Nothing more worse then that.
> 
> What happened WWF?


The thing you plug the Cable cord into that's on the back of the TV is fucked, so now my parents are getting an LCD TV and I'm getting their old piece of shit.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Major fan.


They do a crackin version of Something in the way she moves. Got msn?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah.

[email protected]


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Got Milk?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AIW said:


> Yeah PF, they clearly are. All I did that night was lay in a bed getting over a cold. Nothing more worse then that.


That sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

howdareyou


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

well according to his avy he's a THIEF so it's fitting


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I'm a Thief. 

I'm very happy that the fourth game in the series was announced last month.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- listening to BTR.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just won $100 on a $1 scratch ticket.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lucky.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm very lucky when it comes to tickets. I've won a lot money from the tickets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stay Puft Marshmallow Man


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

from Ghostbusters?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn Straight.

Stay Puft Marshmallow Man > Michelin 'JOBBA' Man


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghostbuster theme owns.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mutherfuccin' rabbits ejaculating sunshine!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

guyan


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

G'day Greg.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

How's it goin' my friend?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

omg hi Greg.  How are you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm doing okay. almost off work. yourself?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm glad you're alright. Lucky you for heading home soon. 

I'm not feeling very well today to be honest.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

what's wrong?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Tylenol kicks serious amounts of ass.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You feeling better?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

For the time being, yes.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I must say, I'm rather pissed off.
Fucking washing machine is 6 months old (max) and has just died on us by beeping for the past 2 1/2 hours. My ears are ringing atm. It's like having tinnitus. 

G'Day all.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: This hangover has killed my night or should I say day.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> what's wrong?


I have a really bad stomach ache.  That and I haven't been doing very well for the last couple of weeks. Doesn't matter though.



IC said:


> Hey!!


Hey Alex!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Kylie, wassup?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not much. Not feeling very well so work is dragging.  How about you?

Hey Jimmy, Switch and JBW.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

hakuna matata

Hi Kylie 
sounds like you need a **hug**


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Aussie, I ended up going to the doctor and I do in fact have the flu. Luckily some Tylenol is making me feel less shitty. But I'm gonna have to go into school next week to make up my final while most are enjoying their summers... sucks, but that's just because there's been a lot of cases of the flu around my area and they're making us stay out for a week if you have the flu.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aww sorry to hear it . You should have pulled a sickie!

I'm good thanks, in bed kinda early for once which is nice.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> hakuna matata
> 
> Hi Kylie
> sounds like you need a **hug**


I do need a hug thank you. :$ *hug*

How are you?



JBWinner said:


> Hey Aussie, I ended up going to the doctor and I do in fact have the flu. Luckily some Tylenol is making me feel less shitty. But I'm gonna have to go into school next week to make up my final while most are enjoying their summers... sucks, but that's just because there's been a lot of cases of the flu around my area and they're making us stay out for a week if you have the flu.


Aww sorry to hear that mate. At least you found out so you're able to take time off and rest. I'm not surprised you have to stay home for a week. With the Swine Flu as bad as it is, the doctors have to take precautions. At least they're letting you make up your finals which is good. 

Hope you feel better soon.



IC said:


> Aww sorry to hear it . You should have pulled a sickie!
> 
> I'm good thanks, in bed kinda early for once which is nice.


I can't afford to stay home. It's getting really busy in the office at the moment.  

Lucky thing. Laying around in bed sounds perfect. :$


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, but thankfully I don't _actually_ have Swine Flu and thankfully that's not really what's going around. It's the flu itself which is kind of funny, lol


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I do need a hug thank you. :$ *hug*
> 
> How are you?




I'm fine. A little bored, but fine.

How are you managing at work today?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> Yeah, but thankfully I don't _actually_ have Swine Flu and thankfully that's not really what's going around. It's the flu itself which is kind of funny, lol


Well that's good. At least it's not that bad which is something. Hopefully you'll start feeling better soon. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm fine. A little bored, but fine.
> 
> How are you managing at work today?


I'm glad you're well Jimmy. 

Not managing incredibly well but can't do much about it. Work is just dragging, probably because I'm not feeling well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm glad you're well Jimmy.
> 
> Not managing incredibly well but can't do much about it. Work is just dragging, probably because I'm not feeling well.




That doesn't sound fun. 
Good thing I'm here to keep you company


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well you are damn fine company Jimmy and I appreciate it.  <3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm starting to get highly disgusted at all of this recent Austin Aries love on here. It's not 2005, he sucks now.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Codehhhhh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

omfggggggg 

(must say, stellar sig, but where's Sabin?)


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't know. I love Sabin and all, but I never really had that hope for him. It's not that I don't think he can pull it off, but I don't think he's as qualified as Shelley.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll agree with you on that Cody. It's awfully random.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm the only one who finds Sabin better than Shelley(whom I think is fantastic himself). Guess that's just something I'll have to settle with. 

Although you could've removed Morgan from there for Sabin...just a thought, haha.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hailsabin said:


> I'm starting to get highly disgusted at all of this recent Austin Aries love on here. It's not 2005, he sucks now.


Bullshit, Aries is still awesome, although his 2004-2005 work and character were much better.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well you are damn fine company Jimmy and I appreciate it.  <3




I think you were channeling Sabby there for a mo'
'damn fine company' 

<3 u too (obv)

Hai Guyz!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I find him atrocious. He's WAY too much like a watered down Joey Ryan. I was excited for a new gimmick change at first, since he REALLY needed it, but it turned out to be just so lame. I actually find myself enjoying his teammates Kenny King & Rhett Titus loads more than him.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Kenny King OWNS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No doubt man. The Coronation is a SICK finisher.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah I really like what he brings to the table.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's funny how WWE had him in Tough Enough, only to let him go. Oh well, at least he flourished on the indy scene. If ROH can manage to survive, I'd love to see him become a top guy within the company.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed. 

Damn he was in the Tough Enough where Jackie won it? Lame.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah, Tough Enough. I miss that show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah I couldn't believe how frustrated I was when they made 2 women win. Especially when all it lead to was being a manager for Rico & another one for the Bashams with a stereotypical name such as 'Shaniqua'.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Tough Enough gave us John Morrison! 

Did you guys know that Morrison was a Tough Enough II reject, and then made it onto and won TE3?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I think you were channeling Sabby there for a mo'
> 'damn fine company'
> 
> <3 u too (obv)
> ...


She is awesome though so can you blame me? 

 

Hey JBW, Cody, Chris & Will.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

omfg

First Cody, now Troy and Kylie. It's like old times! 

Hey guys, how are you??


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya, hiya, hiya. 

And so true Cody, so true.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah, wasn't aware that he was on TE II. Just knew him and the awesome Matt Cappotelli won TE III. Damn shame about Matt getting the tumor. He could have thrived just as much as Henniga...I mean Morrison has. (a bit of topical humor inserted there for you fans, but still awful about Matt )

KYLIE (<3 HAI)

CHRIS WAS THAT A HEAVYWEIGHTS REFERENCE YOU JUST DID?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> omfg
> 
> First Cody, now Troy and Kylie. It's like old times!
> 
> Hey guys, how are you??


Hey bud, what's up? 

Cody and Kylie!!!~


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

As if you weren't talking to me already, Troy. But it makes sense to get excited to see me of course. ~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BreakTheWalls said:


> omfg
> 
> First Cody, now Troy and Kylie. It's like old times!
> 
> Hey guys, how are you??


It does feel like old times with a bit of new thrown in because Jimmy's here. 

I'm a little unwell today.  How are you Chris?

Hi Troy.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Nah, wasn't aware that he was on TE II. Just knew him and the awesome Matt Cappotelli won TE III. Damn shame about Matt getting the tumor. He could have thrived just as much as Henniga...I mean Morrison has. (a bit of topical humor inserted there for you fans, but still awful about Matt )
> 
> KYLIE (<3 HAI)
> 
> CHRIS WAS THAT A HEAVYWEIGHTS REFERENCE YOU JUST DID?


Nah, but I <3 that movie. :agree:

Funny story about Hennigan. He didn't even make it to the season of TE2. He was auditioning, and JR asked him to do a Spinaroonie because of his breakdancing, and JoMo said "What's a Spinaroonie?" So JR got pissed and was like, "You don't watch our programming?" That's why he didn't make it. :lmao


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> As if you weren't talking to me already, Troy. But it makes sense to get excited to see me of course. ~!


But of course, I don't get that way for too many people. 



> Hi Troy.


Sorry you're unwell, Kylie, what's wrong? I can relate, been fighting with this crap (you know what I'm referring to) for weeks now.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Heya 2Slick.

And yeah, seriously Cody. Damn, damn shame about Cappotelli


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Nah, but I <3 that movie. :agree:
> 
> Funny story about Hennigan. He didn't even make it to the season of TE2. He was auditioning, and JR asked him to do a Spinaroonie because of his breakdancing, and JoMo said "What's a Spinaroonie?" So JR got pissed and was like, "You don't watch our programming?" That's why he didn't make it. :lmao


I mean the reference question to JBWinner, but too many damn people have the name Chris so I screwed up on that :lmao  But glad there is another fan of that film. So good.

:lmao :lmao WOW. Well thankfully it didn't matter as he's here now and just looking incredible. JoMo man, he's the future.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

JBWinner said:


> Heya 2Slick.
> 
> And yeah, seriously Cody. Damn, damn shame about Cappotelli


Not used to seeing your name without the word, "loser" in your name, this one suits you better.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

It breaks my heart to hear that two people as great as Troy and Kylie aren't feeling well.  I hope you guys feel better ASAP.

Oh and Troy, nothing much is up. I'm getting ready for bed soon cause I have an early day at work tomorrow. I just found out today that the New York Public Library, which I work for, has dodged NYC budget cuts! So I'm not gonna get laid off.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Not used to seeing your name without the word, "loser" in your name, this one suits you better.


Hahaha, agreed. All credits go to Fabolous for giving me the insight to that name.



Hailsabin said:


> I mean the reference question to JBWinner, but too many damn people have the name Chris so I screwed up on that :lmao  But glad there is another fan of that film. So good.


lmao, yeah I love that movie dude.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> She is awesome though so can you blame me?


Of course I can't 

Truth: JoMo needs to have a video package where the backing music is 'The End' by The Doors. very apt, imo.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Work...now that's something I kinda want atm. Damn California being nearly bankrupt. I love this place but FUCK.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

To keep on the subject of work and jobs, I just found out I got a job today~!


*lol, servers*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who is that old man I see?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> Hahaha, agreed. All credits go to Fabolous for giving me the insight to that name.
> 
> lmao, yeah I love that movie dude.


:hb:

Jerry Stiller's line of 'DON'T LET ANYONE SIGN YOUR CHECKS!' kills me every time.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hailsabin said:


> KYLIE (<3 HAI)


<33333  How are you Cody?



2Slick said:


> Sorry you're unwell, Kylie, what's wrong? I can relate, been fighting with this crap (you know what I'm referring to) for weeks now.


Got an upset stomach and I'm feeling quite lethargic. Knowing my luck I'm going to come down with something and I can't afford to take time off work.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> It breaks my heart to hear that two people as great as Troy and Kylie aren't feeling well.  I hope you guys feel better ASAP.
> 
> Oh and Troy, nothing much is up. I'm getting ready for bed soon cause I have an early day at work tomorrow. I just found out today that the New York Public Library, which I work for, has dodged NYC budget cuts! So I'm not gonna get laid off.


Awesome, wish I could say the same about my last job. 



> Got an upset stomach and I'm feeling quite lethargic. Knowing my luck I'm going to come down with something and I can't afford to take time off work.


Aww, that's no good, sorry to hear.  I'm sure you'll be fine, get you some pepto bismol and you should be good to go.



> Who is that old man I see?


I see no evil or hear no evil... oh wait, that's just because I'm losing my sight and hearing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aussie said:


> <33333  How are you Cody?
> 
> 
> 
> Got an upset stomach and I'm feeling quite lethargic. Knowing my luck I'm going to come down with something and I can't afford to take time off work.


Pretty swell as usual. But my god, I HATE seeing you always sick or down or something that isn't cheerful. Kylie surely something good has to happen for you once in a while?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I see no evil or hear no evil... oh wait, that's just because I'm losing my sight and hearing.


You mean you can't even see those kids who you are yelling to get off of your lawn? Damn.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Awesome, wish I could say the same about my last job.


Aw that's lame, man. Sorry, didn't mean to rub it in.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> :hb:
> 
> Jerry Stiller's line of 'DON'T LET ANYONE SIGN YOUR CHECKS!' kills me every time.


MUST BE GOOD TO SEE MY BIG ASS AGAIN


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Troy =


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> MUST BE GOOD TO SEE MY BIG ASS AGAIN


YES~ Yeah, I'm SOOOO watching this after ECW is over.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Heh ^^



Derek said:


> You mean you can't even see those kids who you are yelling to get off of your lawn? Damn.


I live on the third floor of an apartment building, what is this lawn you speak of? 



> Aw that's lame, man. Sorry, didn't mean to rub it in.


It's all good, with what has transpired over the last 4 weeks in my life, it's with 100% certainty I'd have lost my job anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry, I thought all old people had a lawn so they could yell at kids to stay off of said lawn.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> Sorry, I thought all old people had a lawn so they could yell at kids to stay off of said lawn.


Shit, I didn't realize Misawa passed away until I looked at your banner. What happened? Well, I know WHAT happened, but how did it happen rather.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TELL THE TRUTH.

Sup?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*sigh* I still miss Misawa already.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

WWF 

Sweet new banner/avy you got there, bud.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, it's semi-old; decided to use it again. ~Des owns, tbh. 

Sup with you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The latest medical report is that he was given a back suplex and when he landed he suffered cervical spinal cord damage, which lead to him going into going into cardiac arrest, and it is widely believed he died in the ring.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

~DES definitely does own. Nothin' much, man. I'm eatin' a bowl of Smacks cereal and about to hit the sack.

That's really sad about Misawa. I wasn't familiar with him at all, although I did see him live once at an ROH show. I forget who he faced.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He wrestled twice in ROH.

Once with KENTA vs. Morishima and Marufuji and the other being him vs. KENTA


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> The latest medical report is that he was given a back suplex and when he landed he suffered cervical spinal cord damage, which lead to him going into going into cardiac arrest, and it is widely believed he died in the ring.


Oh my, at least it had nothing to do with what some of the other past wrestlers passed away from.

Drugs.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I saw the tag match then. Did that happen in NYC?

Damn, I have a horrible memory sometimes.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BreakTheWalls said:


> It breaks my heart to hear that two people as great as Troy and Kylie aren't feeling well.  I hope you guys feel better ASAP.
> 
> Oh and Troy, nothing much is up. I'm getting ready for bed soon cause I have an early day at work tomorrow. I just found out today that the New York Public Library, which I work for, has dodged NYC budget cuts! So I'm not gonna get laid off.


Awww thanks Chris. Very much appreciate it.  <3

Fantastic news! Congratulations. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Of course I can't
> 
> Truth: JoMo needs to have a video package where the backing music is 'The End' by The Doors. very apt, imo.


She's almost as awesome as you are dear.  <3



Hailsabin said:


> Work...now that's something I kinda want atm. Damn California being nearly bankrupt. I love this place but FUCK.


That's not good.  I hope something comes up for you soon. 



JBWinner said:


> To keep on the subject of work and jobs, I just found out I got a job today~!
> 
> 
> *lol, servers*


Congratulations!!  What kind of job if you don't mind me asking?



2Slick said:


> Aww, that's no good, sorry to hear.  I'm sure you'll be fine, get you some pepto bismol and you should be good to go.


That's alright. It should pass in a day or so...well I hope it does anyway. :$



Hailsabin said:


> Pretty swell as usual. But my god, I HATE seeing you always sick or down or something that isn't cheerful. Kylie surely something good has to happen for you once in a while?


Awww <3 Cody. :$
That kind of happiness doesn't exist for me anymore. Yeah I know it's bleak but it's true. :$


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Aussie = Queen of Multi-Quotes


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kylie, Cali is great, but not the easiest place to get a job. But it's not THAT vital, just wouldn't mind getting some cash and killing time.

Just have to stick with bleak I guess. Well, you know your situation better than I do, so if that's the truth, then, sadly, I guess that's the truth.  (really hope SOMETHING grand occurs for ya)

BTW- Misawa vs KENTA occured in New York. For the GHC Heavyweight title even. I'm insanely jealous that you witnessed it, even tho you can't really remember, :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The match in NYC was him vs. KENTA for the GHC Heavyweight Title.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah, ok. Haha, yeah my memory sucks ass when it comes to wrestling.

Well, I'm off to bed. Goodnight everybody. It's been a pleasure catching up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Jonas Brothers are performing on Kimmel. Isn't it past their bed time? :/

Later, BTW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Later Chris.

Jonas Brothers are still relevant? Thought they went back to playing their Christian rock in churches for their parents.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris 'The Great' Jericho


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chris Jericho called them 'Hansen 2009' and I have to agree with him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking for a job sucks right now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> She's almost as awesome as you are dear.  <3


Flattery will get you everywhere.



BreakTheWalls said:


> Aussie = Queen of Multi-Quotes


So, so true.

ByeBye BTW



WWF said:


> The Jonas Brothers are performing on Kimmel. Isn't it past their bed time? :/





Hailsabin said:


> Jonas Brothers are still relevant? Thought they went back to playing their Christian rock in churches for their parents.


Pretty much my reaction as well.



Derek said:


> Chris Jericho called them 'Hansen 2009' and I have to agree with him.


:lmao - Very true.

Srsly, how do those twats even get airtime.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I could have told you that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They get airtime because little 10 year old girls think their CUTE.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> They get airtime because little 10 year old girls think their CUTE.


10 year old girls need to grow the fuck up and start listening to Def Leppard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The Jonas Brothers are performing on Kimmel. Isn't it past their bed time? :/
> 
> Later, BTW.


They tape the late night shows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FUCK YOU.

I was just trying to make a point.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> 10 year old girls need to grow the fuck up and start listening to Def Leppard.


Put some Leppard on the stereo and throw the fucker into your sister's room (Thats if she likes the Joe Bros 8*D).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pour some sugar on me


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You shoulda said no


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ hysteria, when you're near.



WWF said:


> Put some Leppard on the stereo and throw the fucker into your sister's room (Thats if she likes the Joe Bros 8*D).


Trust me, I have.

My 12 year old sister had the audacity. The bare faced cheek to say that Monty Python wasn't funny the other day.
SHE SPENDS HALF HER FUCKING LIFE WATCHING CANNED LAUGHTER SHOWS, SHITTY CLICHE SCRIPTED CHILD ACTOR SITCOMS ON DISNEY CHANNEL AND HAS THE NERVE TO BAG OUT ONE OF THE GREATEST COMIC TEAMS IN HISTORY!

FUCK!

(she did like u2 though. hey, it's a start. at least she isn't listening to the high school musical soundtrack all the time now. Gonna try and get her hooked on Pink Floyd next)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like a typical 12 year old girl. :/


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfg JIM COPTAFEEL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

omfg THE LADY KILLER


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Sounds like a typical 12 year old girl. :/


yeah. she chucked a temper tantrum the other day when I put the parental lock on our cable box so she couldn't watch anything other than the news. that was fun.



The Lady Killer said:


> omfg JIM COPTAFEEL


*poses*

THE.LADY.KILLER~~~~~~~!

sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Anybody who doesn't find Monty Python funny doesn't know what humor is.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

hey WWF, Aussie, Derek.

Not much, Jim. Probably going to sleep soon. How about yourself?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> TELL THE TRUTH.
> 
> Sup?


Hey WWF, how are you?



BreakTheWalls said:


> Aussie = Queen of Multi-Quotes


:lmao



Hailsabin said:


> Kylie, Cali is great, but not the easiest place to get a job. But it's not THAT vital, just wouldn't mind getting some cash and killing time.
> 
> Just have to stick with bleak I guess. Well, you know your situation better than I do, so if that's the truth, then, sadly, I guess that's the truth.  (really hope SOMETHING grand occurs for ya)


I'd love to visit Cali soon. I'm hoping to go next year (provided I'm not still broke :$). I'm sure something will come up sooner or later for you. 

Yeah I do I'm afraid. A lot has happened in the last year or so which has gotten me to this outlook. It would be nice if something good could happen though. Thanks Cody. <3



BreakTheWalls said:


> Ah, ok. Haha, yeah my memory sucks ass when it comes to wrestling.
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed. Goodnight everybody. It's been a pleasure catching up.


Night Chris. Sleep well. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere.


Well I hope it will.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm good, just watching Jimmy Fallon. You?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> yeah. she chucked a temper tantrum the other day when I put the parental lock on our cable box so she couldn't watch anything other than the news. that was fun.


:lmao

Sounds great. I should do that to my brother, but my parents may get pissed. :/


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> yeah. she chucked a temper tantrum the other day when I put the parental lock on our cable box so she couldn't watch anything other than the news. that was fun.


:lmao

I did that to my 12 year old brother a few Saturdays ago, except he couldn't watch Raw, ECW or Experience. He was not happy with me that day. 



The Lady Killer said:


> hey WWF, Aussie, Derek.


Greg!! 

How are you?



WWF said:


> I'm good, just watching Jimmy Fallon. You?


Not feeling the greatest but work and here are keeping my mind off it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Anybody who doesn't find Monty Python funny doesn't know what humor is.


inorit.



The Lady Killer said:


> hey WWF, Aussie, Derek.
> 
> Not much, Jim. Probably going to sleep soon. How about yourself?


I'm just eating some brunch. Quite hungry actually. 
Other than that, not much....




Aussie said:


> Well I hope it will.


cheeky minx.



WWF said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sounds great. I should do that to my brother, but my parents may get pissed. :/


My parents thought it was humorous. They hate the fact that she only watches Disney Channel and *cringe* Gilmore Girls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

OMG I love Gilmore Girls!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm good, Kylie. Just a bit tired. Hope you're feeling better.

I'm going to head out now. Talk to you guys/girl later.  <3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The mom from Gilmore Girls is a MILF.


Later TLK.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> OMG I love Gilmore Girls!


***.



The Lady Killer said:


> I'm good, Kylie. Just a bit tired. Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I'm going to head out now. Talk to you guys/girl later.  <3


G'night bud.



Derek said:


> The mom from Gilmore Girls is a MILF.
> 
> 
> Later TLK.


Which one is the mum?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> cheeky minx.


I only do it because you love it.  and because I love it too...



The Lady Killer said:


> I'm good, Kylie. Just a bit tired. Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I'm going to head out now. Talk to you guys/girl later.  <3


I'm glad you're doing well.  I'm not really but I have just over an hour of work left so it's not so bad. I'm going straight to bed when I get home. 

See ya later Greg. <333


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I only do it because you love it.  and because I love it too...
> 
> I'm glad you're doing well.  I'm not really but I have just over an hour of work left so it's not so bad. I'm going straight to bed when I get home.


You tease 

Sounds like you've got a fun evening ahead of you.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You tease
> 
> Sounds like you've got a fun evening ahead of you.


Guilty as charged. 

A night of sleep or watching movies. My ideal night.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> A night of sleep or watching movies. My ideal night.




Indeed. Sounds fun.

Truth: Where has everyone gone? :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- lurking, tbh.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

quit yo' lurkin.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed. Sounds fun.
> 
> Truth: Where has everyone gone? :sad:


And if I'm awake long enough to annoy during the evening then my night is complete. 

It's bed time for a lot of people in the world Jimmy. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Calling it a night, tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good arvo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Good afternoon.

Truth: watching raw, world title match now atm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> yeah. she chucked a temper tantrum the other day when I put the parental lock on our cable box so she couldn't watch anything other than the news. that was fun.





Aussie said:


> :lmao
> 
> I did that to my 12 year old brother a few Saturdays ago, except he couldn't watch Raw, ECW or Experience. He was not happy with me that day.



You guys are just assholes.


sup people


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> And if I'm awake long enough to annoy during the evening then my night is complete.
> 
> It's bed time for a lot of people in the world Jimmy. :$


cheeky 

True, but not in our part of the world. Nor in Europe. 



Sticksy said:


> You guys are just assholes.
> 
> 
> sup people


pot.kettle.black.

nm. waiting for OLD top gear to start. 25 mins away....

How was your exam?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't mess with innocent kids. you guys should feel ashamed.

Exam was alright, pretty sure i fucked up in the 20 mark question but i think i did enough to get about 15-17 or so of those marks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF ..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nick .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brandon


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

and they say romance is dead....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim .


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

yes?
.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup? .


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I was gone for about 5 days and surprisingly I didn't get a single PM.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: :lmao @ Donald Trump


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I was gone for about 5 days and surprisingly I didn't get a single PM.


The only PM's I ever get are people donating me points for banners. :/

Where were you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Sup? .


shit effin all.

photoshoopin atm.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> The only PM's I ever get are people donating me points for banners. :/
> 
> Where were you?


Mine are usually from people wanting gifs.

I was in Chicago visiting some of my relatives.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope you had fun in Chicago. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> shit effin all.
> 
> photoshoopin atm.


I'm doing the same. I'm also watching/listening to one of those late night music video shows that comes on. Decent stuff.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mine are normally people asking who's in my sig.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm the worlds greatest.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> You guys are just assholes.
> 
> 
> sup people


Hey I had a very good reason to. My brother was suspended from school so it was part of his punishment. Plus I admit, I got a kick out of it. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> cheeky
> 
> True, but not in our part of the world. Nor in Europe.




Okay good point. It is in North and South America though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey I had a very good reason to. My brother was suspended from school so it was part of his punishment. Plus I admit, I got a kick out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What on earth did your brother do to get himself suspended?

pah. irrelevant parts of the globe :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

He got into a fight with another kid and he punched him. He was suspended for a day so I blocked all access to WWE shows. 

You only say that now because they're all in bed and can't defend themselves.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Higuise.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> He got into a fight with another kid and he punched him. He was suspended for a day so I blocked all access to WWE shows.
> 
> You only say that now because they're all in bed and can't defend themselves.


Wat a lad!
*cough* I mean...that was very bad of him. :side:

Throwin' punches in the dark. Of course, I win.



booned said:


> Higuise.


G'Day GFX guru.

How's the hand?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Higui.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> He got into a fight with another kid and he punched him. He was suspended for a day so I blocked all access to WWE shows.


You bitch. You punished your rather awesome brother. How dare you  :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You don't call a woman a bitch, you bitch. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I do so 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ a point well made tbh.



Sticksy said:


> You bitch. You punished your rather awesome brother. How dare you  :side:


inorit.



WWF said:


> You don't call a woman a bitch, you bitch. 8*D


oi, bitch, stop mouthing off about people being bitches, you bitch.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim - a BITCH name.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*correction* a BITCHIN' name.

also, b000red.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, well I'm going to bed. See you all later.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Wat a lad!
> *cough* I mean...that was very bad of him. :side:
> 
> Throwin' punches in the dark. Of course, I win.


Yes it was bad of him.  

Of course. 



Sticksy said:


> You bitch. You punished your rather awesome brother. How dare you  :side:


  Me? A Bitch? Never.

It would be one thing if this kid hit him first, but he didn't. He called my brother an idiot or something like that, and my brother threw the first punch and hit the kid in the stomach.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> inorit.


Hey how about taking my side.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He got suspended for punching a guy in the stomach? What a piss weak school  Smart that he didn't punch the other guy in the head, could've broke his hand :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah it's quite a weak reason. Should have just given him detention or something. However they always have harsh punishment for fighting as bullying is a real problem there.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Yes it was bad of him.
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Hey how about taking my side.




oh, obv. 

bros before hoes *shrugs*

Truth: One of my friends (well, former friends. don't really talk to him anymore) got suspended for piledriving someone on the cricket pitch. That's probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen him do.

No.1 the guy he piledrived (this was in year 9 btw) hung out with a lot of year 11's.
And No.2 school was pretty fuckin boring after that.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Truth; Half Revising, half typing

yo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Yeah it's quite a weak reason. Should have just given him detention or something. However they always have harsh punishment for fighting as bullying is a real problem there.


Private or public? We have no punishments at our school. The years 7's film themselves fighting and get in no trouble whatsoever.

I love my school. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i've got the brains, you've got the looks. let's make lots of money.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tfour


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*.:t4:.*​


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

MY NAME IS EARL


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

tquadrupled

wut


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

teefor


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> oh, obv.
> 
> bros before hoes *shrugs*
> 
> ...




Awww Meanie. 

Shit that is dumb! What on earth possessed him to do something like that?? 



BKB Star. said:


> Private or public? We have no punishments at our school. The years 7's film themselves fighting and get in no trouble whatsoever.
> 
> I love my school. :side:


He goes to a public school. That's a little odd if there's nothing done about all the fighting.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I now has full dexterity in my right hand.

Bow before my creative fingers.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Booned take your full dexterity and check the VGA Mario Kart thread plz.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> He goes to a public school. That's a little odd if there's nothing done about all the fighting.


Public school ftw. Our teachers don't care. They just smile. The system works.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

3Dee said:


> Booned take your full dexterity and check the VGA Mario Kart thread plz.


Starts on the 20th, Card has been decided. Waiting till then tbh


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

i cannae play on the 20th, i can do the 21st


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> Childrens.


Daddy.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Ah cool (Y)

I'll pretty much be available the whole time, as i finish school tomorrow


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

3Dee said:


> i cannae play on the 20th, i can do the 21st


You have to decide with your opponent when to do it.

You have a week to race each match.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BADASS SERVERS

~!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

THREEDEE. You're such an idea-stealer. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awww Meanie.
> 
> Shit that is dumb! What on earth possessed him to do something like that??






From what I remember, it's because the guy he piledrived called his girlfriend a slut and called him a fat bastard. 



booned said:


> I now has full dexterity in my right hand.
> 
> Bow before my creative fingers.


Gonna conchairto your fingers with the vector shape tools. :side:

von-shap-to?



Alcoholic said:


> Childrens.


Control yourself
Take only what you need from him
A family of trees wanting to be haunted
Control yourself
Take only what you need from him


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> THREEDEE. You're such an idea-stealer. :side:


:side:

to be fair, AERTOLIC, i used them ages ago as well


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

This is the first time in months that I have watched porn back to back days.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Porn Not So Much Freak ?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Childrens.


Tony!!! 



BKB Star. said:


> Public school ftw. Our teachers don't care. They just smile. The system works.


Explains why today's teens are loud mouthed, rough and a bunch of smart asses....wait maybe that was when I was a teen. :side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

3Dee said:


> Porn Not So Much Freak ?


Yes, at the time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Explains why today's teens are loud mouthed, rough and a bunch of smart asses....wait maybe that was when I was a teen. :side:


We're all sweethearts on the inside. 

Am I a bad person for finding this funny?










Oh, and this;


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ :lmao 

That's my type of joke tbh. Fucking excellent.

Oh, I have a picture.
Pinned to my wall
An image of you and of me
and we're laughing, and lovin it all.
Look at our life now.
Tattered and torn
We fuss and we fight
and delight in the tears 
that we cry until dawn.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mr. Porn Freak. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> From what I remember, it's because the guy he piledrived called his girlfriend a slut and called him a fat bastard.




Well I can understand why he'd get pissed off but it was still a dumb idea


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

yo yo yo yo


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

pepsicle


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well I can understand why he'd get pissed off but it was still a dumb idea


Well of course it was. 

PEPPY LE GINGER~~~~~!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love lollipops. Like, really effin' love 'em.

Sup everyone?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm a pretty big of lollipops as well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Are using the term 'lollipops' a euphemism for penis'?

and not much is up. Watching the aussie equivalent of Never Mind the Buzzcocks


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I bet it's average compared to ours.

And no, i genuinely mean normal Iced Water lollipops.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

THREEDEE

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video...wii-tournament-super-mario-kart-wii-card.html


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I bet it's average compared to ours.
> 
> And no, i genuinely mean normal Iced Water lollipops.


tonights episode is pretty bland, but usually it's quite good.
It's different to NMTB, both are equally as good to watch. Obv, the old Lamarr episodes are much more risque, whereas this show seems to slot somewhere between Lamarr era and the commercial, family friendly Amstell era. The captains on NMTB are much better tho. well, were much better. No Bill anymore :sad:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I lol'd at that comic.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BOONED

Cheers, Postage?

TOAD FACTORY :cuss:

My worst circuit 

Time to go and practice me thinks


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Bill Bailey is one of my idols.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Well of course it was.
> 
> PEPPY LE GINGER~~~~~!


Hey I'm not well so I'm allowed to state the obvious. 

Hi Pete.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Bill Bailey is one of the funniest comedians I have ever had the pleasure to watch.

As is the person in booned's avy/sig.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Top 3 for me - Stephen Fry, Rowan Atkinson (sp) and Bill Bailey.

Hey Kylie


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

lolllerblades.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mucho mucho lovin babyyyyy

Truth: eating a chocolate orange.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BEAN.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Top 3 for me - Stephen Fry, Rowan Atkinson (sp) and Bill Bailey.


Personally, I'd go: 

1. Rowan Atkinson
2. Tim Minchin
3. Bill Bailey



booned said:


> lolllerblades.


you rang?

and yes, that probably was the best answer ever given on that show.
Fuck that episode was funny.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fuck, I'm so glad all my exams are done with now. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No more uni for a month.

Headcold clearing.

Party!!!!!! tomorrow night


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm gonna have an intoxicated week next week. :hb

Exams still going now though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shit I thought you were 3Dee when I saw your sig Tony. :$*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Shit I thought you were 3Dee when I saw your sig Tony. :$*


Damn it. He's an imposter!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*An Essex boy wants to be a sexeh Belgian? hehe. I dont get the captions though personally.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Donald Trump didn't look good on RAW.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And I wonder why I don't watch Raw anymore. Found it funny how SD trumped Raw even on their own show. (pun intended )*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

More like a sexeh belgian wants to be a sexeh essex boy

:side:

One more exam Seabs . I finish tomorrow


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Are there gonna be SD guys in next week's show ?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Whatcha doing tommorow?

Not that I know of. God know's how Raw's 12 man roster is gonna go 2 full hours. Orton/Trips for a 1 hour LMS match imo. Yay!!!!*


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Invincible said:


> Are there gonna be SD guys in next week's show ?


I doubt it. Considering this whole angle is quite obviously going down a WWE's Smackdown!/ECW vs Trump's RAW path, I dont see why they should.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Raw has a 12 man roster? :lmao

Got Technology tomorrow


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Orton
Trips
Cena
Show
MVP
Regal
Kofi
M.Hardy
DiBiase
Rhodes
Miz
Goldust

That's all I can think of. 12 was just a rough guess 

What's Tech? IT or DT or something completely different?*


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone taken the GILLETTE survey on wwe.com?

I thought it would be a survey on WWE, they lulled me into a false sense of security.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

how dare you forget "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They still employ him? lol.*


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

lmao idk


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that Raven looks like a fat version of Jeff Hardy?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Design & Technology Seabs


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There's this guy, Festus and Kendrick and stuff.

Seabs, play my mafia plz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

3Dee said:


> Design & Technology Seabs


*Oh. My mate did his like 3 weeks ago.*


Invincible said:


> There's this guy, Festus and Kendrick and stuff.
> 
> Seabs, play my mafia plz.


*Bah haven't played mafia in donks. Haven't got the time for it tbh.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Do _you_ want to play mafia ?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Evening Gentlemen...


EDIT: Ya know Mafia may be itching for a return from THE BODYGUARD!


AND IIIIIIIIII WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The Simpsons bodyguard episode from last night


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Idk I don't really know anything about it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Simpsons till season 12 owned planet earth.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> Idk I don't really know anything about it.


Sign up tho. Game could use some ownage.

Speaking of ... I should PM Ownage.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

okay


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth ~ Coughing like a bitch would.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

sorry to hear that


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao Tylenol ftw~!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's cool though. I feel better than I did yesterday. Been taking Tylenol and it's starting to kick my ass so it's all good.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

badass servers ~!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Servers, lol


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

3Dee said he is playing mafia after his exams


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

My last one is tomorrow


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

yea you could sign up the game i don't think will start before tomorrow


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Totally.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MAN UP


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone here?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Raises hand*





The Lady Killer said:


> FUCK!


What's wrong, man?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

hey guys


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The Killer of ALLLLLL the Ladehhhss


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up people?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> The Killer of ALLLLLL the Ladehhhss


~~!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I have about an hour and fifteen minutes left of work. I can't wait to get out of here. Sup with you guys?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great servers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much, BTW. Just enjoying some Flamin' Hot Cheetos. 

You?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm quite jealous, as I have like 3 more hours to go.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm gonna chill with the girlfriend tonight - watch some movies. The library has a pretty good selection, so I'm gonna take some out. I have off from work tomorrow, so I'm going with my broski to get his first tattoo, which I'm paying for the first session. 'Tis his birthday.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That's awfully nice of you.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm droppin' $150 on the outline of the whole half sleeve, and I also bought him UFC Undisputed. Having a real job is nice when you want to be a good gift giver. lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I've found myself doing many more favors for people since I started my current job.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm getting a job after I come back from vacation. Gonna chill and have fun till then. It would be silly to go get a job now only to be able to work for two weeks then take two off.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lesson learned. Always ask what you will be making. I got a 2nd job at Sears and didn't bother to ask what I would be making because I didn't think it would be that bad. Then after orientation I ask because no one bothered to ask me like they should, and they said minimum wage. WHAT? I have *way* more responsibilities than the janitor and I'm making minimum wage. SHHHIT I got bills to pay.

Job is at Sears of all places too. I'm out of there.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I know somebody who works in the jewelry department of my town's Sears. Supposedly it's a good job.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not for someone with a college degree. lol. I'd imagine sales guys at Sears make decent money, but that takes effort, awesomeness, and shadyness.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You sign up for the GMAT, Headliner?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I just found out I've got a job of my own coming this September so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> You sign up for the GMAT, Headliner?


Take it Monday. Then I'm going to Vegas like two days later for about 5 days for a family reunion. So I won't know what my results is for a minute.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Best of luck, man. I'm sure you'll be fine. You study at all?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. It's going to be tiring. Said it's suppose to be 4 hours long. I better get like, automatically accepted just for that.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao when I took it I finished in under 3 hours and you just get to bail whenever you're done. Not like the SAT where you'd have to sit and wait for the time limit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea, my plan is to get accepted into grad, then call direct loans and tell them to stick the loan payment papers they keep sending to me, up their ass because I'm a full time student again. 

That plan would own if it works.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao best of luck on that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Teh Lady Killer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

How goes it, my friend?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. You?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't complain. This Friday is my compressed day (we get every other Friday off if we work 9 hour days) so that's something to look forward to at least.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Good to see TLK back on a regular basis tbh. 

But I say that on my way out. Peace fellas/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cool beans.

I'm going to be hanging out with my friends tonight. A friend of mine moved away about a year ago, but he is in town for a couple of days, so we're all getting together tonight.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Certs said:


> Good to see TLK back on a regular basis tbh.
> 
> But I say that on my way out. Peace fellas/


 

Take care, man.



Derek said:


> cool beans.
> 
> I'm going to be hanging out with my friends tonight. A friend of mine moved away about a year ago, but he is in town for a couple of days, so we're all getting together tonight.


Nice. Anything planned? My buddy is coming back into town in a few days too so that should be fun.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

High contrast


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

the lady killer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfg rpc


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

whats up?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

not much, got about an hour or so left of work. how are you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

enjoying my time off before I gotta go back to work. Mostly relaxing and whatnot.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

nice.

US Open starts tomorrow :hb


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

:hb:

DRAKE


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

nah FUCK

DRAKE


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

DRAKE~


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SO FAR GONE



The Lady Killer said:


> nice.
> 
> US Open starts tomorrow :hb


Ew Golf


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Golf OWNS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Meh, it's better than soccer. That's not saying much, though. 8*D


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Most of the world would disagree with that. Most in the U.S. don't care though.

Golf on the other hand is quite fantastic and I might spend most of my day watching it tomorrow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll watch like a total of 20 minutes of it on Sportscenter. That's all, though. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

May wake up in order to see TIGER tee off tomorrow, not sure though.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I can't wait to watch it. Phil's back too~~~!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Too bad about his wife.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That NY crowd is gonna rally around that guy I tell ya.

Still got money on TIGER taking it though.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a San Diego native so I always root for him. And yeah, very sad about his wife.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Cancer SUCKS :sad:


I have a shirt that says that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Golf on tv is like watching flies fuck.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sup..


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

hey pyro, aussie


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

hey yo

/scotthall


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greg.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

'da bad guy'


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

off work in under an hour :hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, JBW. Where did you get the idea to put links to your banners in your sig? :hmm:

You're glad to go to work? Must have a great job.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> sup..


Hey Gord. How are you?



The Lady Killer said:


> hey pyro, aussie


Greg!! How are you?



JBWinner said:


> hey yo
> 
> /scotthall


Hi JBW. You feeling better?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Hey, JBW. Where did you get the idea to put links to your banners in your sig? :hmm:


I stole it from ju 

*servers, lol*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Fever's down, dealing with congestion at the moment. So I'm not 100% yet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> off work in under an hour :hb


Father McKenize.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey Gord. How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing well, you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF said:


> You're glad to go to work? Must have a great job.


lmao no i'm leaving work in under an hour.

aussie - i'm good, a but tired but glad tomorrow's my Friday. You?

edit eleanor rigby


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> Fever's down, dealing with congestion at the moment. So I'm not 100% yet.


That's good. At least you're slowly getting better which is something.



Pyro™ said:


> I'm doing well, you?





The Lady Killer said:


> aussie - i'm good, a but tired but glad tomorrow's my Friday. You?


I'm glad you're both well. I'm terrible to be honest.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

anything you care to share?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> lmao no i'm leaving work in under an hour.
> 
> aussie - i'm good, a but tired but glad tomorrow's my Friday. You?
> 
> edit eleanor rigby


Oh, lol. I misread that. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> That's good. At least you're slowly getting better which is something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn it. :no: 

Well, if you need to talk about it, I'm available.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> anything you care to share?


Nothing that I feel comfortable posting about on a public forum Greg. It's just some personal stress and to add to that I have no voice, muscle aches and a head cold. 

Life is fucking woderful... 

Thanks though. <333



Pyro™ said:


> God damn it. :no:
> 
> Well, if you need to talk about it, I'm available.


I'm sorry.  It's just the shit I've pointed out above. Thanks for offering Gord. <333


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Well you can PM me if you'd like. Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's terrible. I hope you feel better soon. 

No problem, I'm always here to help. <3


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

<3333 you two. Thank you.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Still not cheerful yet Kylie? Damn, was hoping I helped yesterday.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

**hugs** for Kylie

Good Morning All.

How is everyone?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't trust a ho, never trust a ho, won't trust a ho...

(imo)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm good, Jim. Just playing NBA 2K9. You?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I can show you the way, but I know that you'll never be there.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ghost Love Score


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I would make love to all of you, in all probability.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Or sexually assault. It's all good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd make love w/Hayley Williams, quite frankly.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn servers ruined what I was trying to say.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

~ !


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The more that I do.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TAKER


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

HailSabin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watching MMA knockouts on spike TV. I don't know how these guys get knocked out and then walk in the public eye like everything is cool the next day. I'd have to fucking kill someone if they knocked me out.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> I would make love to all of you, in all probability.





> Or sexually assault. It's all good.


They call it the same thing in Europe.
No difference whatsoever. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm moving to Europe then.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Move to England. Best part of europe.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Considering how I have a strong like for women w/English accents, that sounds like a plan. Plus Iron Maiden & Enter Shikari are from there so :hb:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

In the same way that polar bears are the best part of the arctic.

yeah.....:side:

Truth: I'd quite happily live in England for a bit. Nice place


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Watching MMA knockouts on spike TV. I don't know how these guys get knocked out and then walk in the public eye like everything is cool the next day. I'd have to fucking kill someone if they knocked me out.


To quote Quinton Jackson:

"Shit happens and shit"

You dwell on a loss, that's how you lose again. Not like they got knocked out by some guy in a bar either.

How ya been Headliner?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Considering how I have a strong like for women w/English accents, that sounds like a plan. Plus Iron Maiden & Enter Shikari Motörhead, Ozzy and Judas Priest are from there so :hb:


Yeah...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Considering that England is in a better state with the economy, moving there sounds like a REALLY good idea.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah...


Enter Shikari, man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Enter Shikari, man.


Don't know who they are, but they couldn't be better than anything I listed. Especially when I looked them up and saw the word "core" attached to their genre. That's a definite no.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Excited for Wale's latest mixtape that comes out on Friday.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Moving to the UK sounds like a shit idea. Buying a house, shipping your stuff and all that stuff would cost a fortune.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sup guys?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> Considering that England is in a better state with the economy, moving there sounds like a REALLY good idea.


Englands economy is pretty fuckin shithouse atm.

You want a relatively stable economy? come to Australia.
Recession hasn't really hit that hard yet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ravecore(TM), imo.

I love Priest & Ozzy, but I never got into THAT much Motorhead, so I know I'd take Shikari over then any day. Probably would listen to Shikari over the other two, but it's all good.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Sup guys?


Hey what's goin on


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's disappointing considering Motörhead is a much stronger band than Priest, and moderately stronger than Ozzy. 

Oh well, your loss.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Some days I wonder if I'll ever come on here and be surprised with no longer being a mod.

[/weird]


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd just take Turbolover over Ace Of Spades, that's just how I roll.

(chose an obscure Priest song, I know, but I love it)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I'd just take Turbolover over Ace Of Spades, that's just how I roll.
> 
> (chose an obscure Priest song, I know, but I love it)


Turbo Lover is hardly an obscure Priest song, it's one of their most known hits.

I personally don't like the song. 

As far as Ace of Spades though, Ace of Spades is a great song for people who don't know Motörhead. It's good enough to hook people into listening to more, but once they start listening to full albums, Ace of Spades becomes very mediocre. I'd say way over 90% of Motörhead's discography is better than that song.

Best Motörhead song of all time is Keys To The Kingdon off Inferno.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Hey what's goin on







you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Lupe 'Amazing' Fiasco is supposed to release an album this (or next) month. Should OWN.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heaven.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> you?







imo


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll take a listen.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's not bad.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Turbo Lover is hardly an obscure Priest song, it's one of their most known hits.
> 
> I personally don't like the song.
> 
> ...


I guess what I meant by 'obscure' is a song that quite a bit of old school Priest fans didn't care much for. 

I recall you showing my Keys To The Kingdom a LONG while back. That song OWNS. To their credit, I haven't heard nearly enough from them as I really should.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

***1/2


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Seems like a reasonable rating.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY

SORRY YOU'RE NOT~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't die on me now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I guess what I meant by 'obscure' is a song that quite a bit of old school Priest fans didn't care much for.
> 
> I recall you showing my Keys To The Kingdom a LONG while back. That song OWNS. To their credit, I haven't heard nearly enough from them as I really should.


You should really here more then. I can almost guarantee that if you love Keys, you'll love most of it.






This song OWNS too, the version from Everything Louder Than Everyone Else is my second favourite of theirs. This isn't it, but it's what I could find on YT.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I never had the best luck with getting a hold of many Motorhead albums since my parents were never big on them. I got to find a discography and get every album. 

I know you heard it, but what are your final thoughts on the newest Edguy album?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> I never had the best luck with getting a hold of many Motorhead albums since my parents were never big on them. *I got to find a discography and get every album. *
> 
> I know you heard it, but what are your final thoughts on the newest Edguy album?


Check yoself before you wreck yoself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I never had the best luck with getting a hold of many Motorhead albums since my parents were never big on them. I got to find a discography and get every album.
> 
> I know you heard it, but what are your final thoughts on the newest Edguy album?


Yeah, you should do that. It's worth it, believe me.

I really liked the new album.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A personal favorite song? And where would you rank it with their other albums? I actually have it as their best overall album, well, it's kinda a tie with Mandrake but both are just phenomenal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To quote Quinton Jackson:
> 
> "Shit happens and shit"
> 
> ...


My fault for missing this, I left a few mins before your post to pick up a steak sub. I've been ok. Haven't been on much lately. What about you.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

DDMAC needs to get the hell on here and shinebox a few members.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Take a look at the open gate...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wouldn't mind seeing MAC online.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought he might have died.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

PERISHED


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CEASED TO BE ALIVE


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> My fault for missing this, I left a few mins before your post to pick up a steak sub. I've been ok. Haven't been on much lately. What about you.


All good. I had to watch/recap TUF anyway so I wasn't really paying attention.

I went through a depression past couple of months (long story) but I'm doin better now. You still workin?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

AMP it UP!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm kinda buzzed and it's all because...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. I just mentioned earlier how I got a 2nd job at Sears, but they didn't tell me until after orientation that it was minimum wage. I have like 5 times the amount of responsiblities of the janitor, but making the same amount. I'm going to best buy. Lady already called me up lol.

Depression and AMP doesn't mix well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Edguy imo.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> I'm kinda buzzed and it's all because...


Keep it up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

boooooored.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm with ya there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I was as well. So I took out the Broken Ear. Haven't read in ages.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea. I just mentioned earlier how I got a 2nd job at Sears, but they didn't tell me until after orientation that it was minimum wage. I have like 5 times the amount of responsiblities of the janitor, but making the same amount. I'm going to best buy. Lady already called me up lol.
> 
> Depression and AMP doesn't mix well.


Sucks about Sears. Best Buy is straight though, I always wanted to work there just for the discounts since they have all my favorite stuff (dvds, games, cds, ect...). You work register or a certain area on the floor?

Depression and all the shit I was taking didn't mix well either. I'm over it though.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yea. I just mentioned earlier how I got a 2nd job at Sears, but they didn't tell me until after orientation that it was minimum wage. I have like 5 times the amount of responsiblities of the janitor, but making the same amount. I'm going to best buy. Lady already called me up lol.
> 
> Depression and AMP doesn't mix well.


Working minimum wage is a slap in the face imo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sucks about Sears. Best Buy is straight though, I always wanted to work there just for the discounts since they have all my favorite stuff (dvds, games, cds, ect...). You work register or a certain area on the floor?
> 
> Depression and all the shit I was taking didn't mix well either. I'm over it though.


Merchandise and Pricing. Doing price mark ups, mark downs, replenishing merchandise, other shit.

Damn, sounds pretty tough, but good to hear you're out of it.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Sucks about your depression AMP. I was right there last year, it's rough as hell.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.

Yeah, glad you're alright now AMP. As long as you don't make me talk you off the edge on MSN again you'll be fine :argh:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best way to cure boredom, watch Wrestling or Seinfeld. Yep, that sounds like the plan atm.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Sticksy


and agreed w/ cody


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Working minimum wage is a slap in the face imo


Yea, especially when you see the janitor cleaning shit, and he's making as much as you. I never thought Sears was that type of company.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> Best way to cure boredom, watch Wrestling or Seinfeld. Yep, that sounds like the plan atm.


That's a shit plan. I just got my Xbox Live working again (@ around 3AM last night/this morning) so I'm going to play some CoD~~~!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Are you gonna get MODERN WARFARE II Jim?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm getting lost in your cuuuurls.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Merchandise and Pricing. Doing price mark ups, mark downs, replenishing merchandise, other shit.
> 
> Damn, sounds pretty tough, but good to hear you're out of it.


Sounds simple enough. You just saving up money for the time being?

Thanks man. I just needed to have a heart to heart with a couple of people and basically just stop acting like a little bitch and get my confidence back up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

JBWinner said:


> Are you gonna get MODERN WARFARE II Jim?


oh heck yeah.
I only plan on buying 2 games this year. MWII and Lego Rock Band ;D


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a lot of money in a college account my old Jewish grandma set up for me. IDK if I should use it to pay off the loan bills I will be getting or just spend it on stuff and pay the bills off over time :hmm:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

That post is very easy on the eyes


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

EGame said:


> I'm getting lost in your cuuuurls.


Tantalizing, tantalizing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I have a lot of money in a college account my old Jewish grandma set up for me. IDK if I should use it to pay off the loan bills I will be getting or just spend it on stuff and pay the bills off over time :hmm:


Spend half on bills and spend the other half on stuff to cheer you up that you just had to spend a whole bunch of money on bills :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Best way to cure boredom, watch Wrestling or Seinfeld. Yep, that sounds like the plan atm.


Or head straight to bed where you can dream the impossible.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yea, especially when you see the janitor cleaning shit, and he's making as much as you. I never thought Sears was that type of company.


Most popular franchises like so are greedy fucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Best way to cure boredom, watch Wrestling or Seinfeld. Yep, that sounds like the plan atm.


You must be watching a form of wrestling I'm unaware of.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds simple enough. You just saving up money for the time being?
> 
> Thanks man. I just needed to have a heart to heart with a couple of people and basically just stop acting like a little bitch and get my confidence back up.


Saving up to get an apartment, and pay bills.

Yea, sometimes you need to get it all out to move on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> ohey.
> 
> Yeah, glad you're alright now AMP. As long as you don't make me talk you off the edge on MSN again you'll be fine :argh:


If you gotta talk me off the ledge again then just tell me to kill myself. Seriously. The shit I told you wasn't even half of what was wrong. If I ever go through some shit like that again, I'd probably rather be dead. 

Blah. No more of this shit. 

So Nick. When I was at lunch today, I saw someone who looked EXACTLY like Hannah except older. That was weird enough. Even weirder was the fact that the person I was at lunch with knew this chick (her name is Jessica) and is friends with her. I was totally gonna ask her out but I thought if we had sex, I'd accidently say "Hannah" in bed and that would be bad news. So instead I just said "hi" and found out where she worked so I could stalk her.

Edit: Best of luck in all that K. You got a roommate lined up or you planning to live alone?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Spend half on bills and spend the other half on stuff to cheer you up that you just had to spend a whole bunch of money on bills :side:


:lmao That's actually not a bad idea and actually makes sense.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Stalking is a good sign of liking. Good luck.

:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you gotta talk me off the ledge again then just tell me to kill myself. Seriously. The shit I told you wasn't even half of what was wrong. If I ever go through some shit like that again, I'd probably rather be dead.
> 
> Blah. No more of this shit.
> 
> So Nick. When I was at lunch today, I saw someone who looked EXACTLY like Hannah except older. That was weird enough. Even weirder was the fact that the person I was at lunch with knew this chick (her name is Jessica) and is friends with her. I was totally gonna ask her out but I thought if we had sex, I'd accidently say "Hannah" in bed and that would be bad news. So instead I just said "hi" and found out where she worked so I could stalk her.


Good, because that was enough to make me think "wtf, where the fuck did all this come from" and think that you were going to be all emotional and shit on me 

Looks like Hannah but older? I'd rather just have Hannah but that would be rather sweet as well :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Does this explain your hiatus AMP?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Good, because that was enough to make me think "wtf, where the fuck did all this come from" and think that you were going to be all emotional and shit on me
> 
> Looks like Hannah but older? I'd rather just have Hannah but that would be rather sweet as well :side:


Ya. It was building for awhile. Just finally reached a breaking point. 

I almost asked her, "This may sound weird but do you have a hot friend named Kara?" If she had said yes, I mighta just fucked her in the middle of Chick Fil A.

Edit: I haven't really been on a hiatus, Switch. I just really haven't had a reason to post outside of the MMA thread. Again, it's just a long story that's now behind me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ya. It was building for awhile. Just finally reached a breaking point.
> 
> I almost asked her, "This may sound weird but do you have a hot friend named Kara?" If she had said yes, I mighta just fucked her in the middle of Chick Fil A.


If she had hot friend named Kara you'd have to hook a brother up


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

STALK THIS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Bored as all hell.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Funny how you have a Kanye West signature and I'm listing to 'Homecoming' atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That song - it owns.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see how many people believe me and PM me about an invite to WR :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> If she had hot friend named Kara you'd have to hook a brother up


If she had a hot friend named Kara and her eyes were anything like my Kara's eyes, I woulda had a tough choice to make. Probably would have given you the Hannah look alike so you couldn't say anything about me being on your kool aid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If she had a hot friend named Kara and her eyes were anything like my Kara's eyes, I woulda had a tough choice to make. Probably would have given you the Hannah look alike so you couldn't say anything about me being on your kool aid.


Good stuff.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

HEART


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Certs said:


> I can't wait to see how many people believe me and PM me about an invite to WR :lmao


were you even around for WR


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I was a member there, but hardly posted. By the time I was around the site was shit, but it was there. 

I joined here 1.5 year ago, WR only closed up a few months ago


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

put your mother in a straight jacket


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

what is WR?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

An old-ish wrestling forum, I believe.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dead thread.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not anymore.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Nick and WWF. How are you guys?



WWF said:


> An old-ish wrestling forum, I believe.


It was only shut down a few months ago so it's not that old.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm alright, just listening to Linkin Park. You?

I wasn't sure how old it was, so that's why I said old-ish.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Love Linkin Park. What song?

Not feeling the best. I think I'm coming down with the flu. 

Fair enough. I just thought I'd give you a hard time mate.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hellooooo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

GOOD ARVO. 



Aussie said:


> Love Linkin Park. What song?
> 
> Not feeling the best. I think I'm coming down with the flu.
> 
> Fair enough. I just thought I'd give you a hard time mate.


At the moment, _Runaway_ is playing.

That's too bad.  Get better soon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> GOOD ARVO.


HOW AUSTRALIAN OF YOU.

sup


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

All of the Aussies in this thread are rubbing off on me. 8*D

Not much, still listening to Linkin Park. 

You?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Our awesomeness just spreads.

Linkin Park fuckin own. 

Watching How I Met Your Mother. Love the show.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hey Nick and WWF. How are you guys?


Pretty good. Listening to Taylor Swift rap atm. 41 times i've listened to it straight


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm glad you're well Nick. 

Wait....Taylor Swift rap????



BKB Star. said:


> Hellooooo.


Hey mate, how are you?



WWF said:


> At the moment, _Runaway_ is playing.
> 
> That's too bad.  Get better soon.


Very awesome song.  I have to admit, I haven't listened to Hybrid Theory in a while. Might have to play that CD when I get home.

Thank you. 



WWF said:


> All of the Aussies in this thread are rubbing off on me. 8*D


That's not necessarily a bad thing. 

Anyway I'm outta here. Finish work soon and I don't have the energy to stick around any longer. Catch you all later.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bye, Aussie. 



BKB Star. said:


> Our awesomeness just spreads.
> 
> Linkin Park fuckin own.
> 
> Watching How I Met Your Mother. Love the show.


I agree, Linkin Park owns hard.

I've never seen that show. :/



Sticksy said:


> Pretty good. Listening to Taylor Swift rap atm. 41 times i've listened to it straight


Why 41 times in a row? lol


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

this your favorite song?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm alright thanks, Aussie. Throat still hurts but butter menthols do wonderful things. Hope you feel better yourself when you get home from work. 



WWF said:


> I agree, Linkin Park owns hard.
> 
> I've never seen that show. :/


It's a pretty amazing show. Barney Stinson pretty much owns.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

favourite song atm yeah. its only a 1:26 or so WWF, thats why its been easy to listen to it 46 times in a row


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, lol. If it was like a 4-5 minute song, that'd be kinda weird.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to look that up. Taylor Swift rapping? Should be...different.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Are you talking about that weird Taylor Swift rap song?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, just listened to it. What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I told you it was weird


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why did you bleep me? I didn't say anything bad, I said Yo.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

She be from da hood.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

put it on, play it to your man or woman all night long.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

or don't.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lmao I just watched it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

"What time is it?"

*Looks at trusty WF Clock*

Fuck...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

time t get a watch


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice sig WWF ;D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. It's pretty amazing.

Nice servers. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Such GFX talent, Sticksy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I Concur.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

top notch sig there wwf.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Such GFX talent, Sticksy.


i know, i'm a natural 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A natural @ cock sucking. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> i know, i'm a natural 8*D


We have a lot to learn from you. Would you care to share any of your gems of knowledge right now? :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll tell his secrets. All you have to do is download paint.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> I'll tell his secrets. All you have to do is download paint.


But then what? :side:

I hate lolcats.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

so i herd u liek gfx.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> so i herd u liek gfx.


so i herd u liek mudkipz


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you cant touch me, you're not man enough for me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

so i herd u r ***
soup.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BKB Star. said:


> But then what? :side:
> 
> I hate lolcats.


Open it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i just want to conquer people and their souls.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Open it.


This is getting awfully complicated. I see why not many people can do what Sticksy can. What comes next?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the best part about that comic is that she has no hair, except for the ponytail.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fucking flu...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SWINE!!!!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

mamoSWINE


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Fucking flu...


Seems to be going around a fair bit. Hope you feel better soon. Rug up in front of the heater or something. That always makes me feel better.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ Thanks mate. I've just finished a Lemsip and I'm rugged up in bed. :$

I hope not Kenny. I can't afford to take time off work.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'd still miss you baby


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm so gangsta you can find me baking cookies at night


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You sound pretty hood yo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

What? What? I knit sweaters, yo


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

rawr.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hai, sup and stuff


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth ~ This flu is still kicking my ass.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Who cares?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cry me a river.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Having e-vendettas against people is so awesome and cool.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

On a wrestling forum?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I cop those jokes all the time, in fact you've made them so fuck off out of here with that shit.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys by the way...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> It really is cool, isn't it.


Nah, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Really

Sup Pep


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

He's gone, that shit got stale quick.


And nm Nick, just waiting for work in a couple of hours. You?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:hb...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

breaking my balls hans. breaking my fucking balls.

Wassup people?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Listening to Taylor Swift rapping. 144 times since i downloaded it this afternoon... :argh:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's not uncool by a long shot.

Lunch time for pep.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

you're a fucking idiot nick.

no.1 it's taylor swift.
no.2 it's rap.

Bye Pep :sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim brings forth two brilliant points.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'll cop the fucking idiot comment but don't knock Taylor Swift, she owns, and Rap which also owns. Besides you don’t wanna fight me, in my extra small white tee 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I'll cop the fucking idiot comment but don't knock Taylor Swift, she owns, and Rap which also owns. Besides you don’t wanna fight me, in my extra small white tee 8*D


TSwift is rather shit. Rap is terrible.

Extra Small White Tee? sounds like you fucked up the washing again.... :side:



> Jim brings forth two brilliant points.


tru.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> TSwift is rather shit. Rap is terrible.
> 
> Extra Small White Tee? sounds like you fucked up the washing again.... :side:


I refuse to take music advice from someone who listens to the Pet Shop Boys or w/e they're called. 

Lyric from the song


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rap is god awful. I thought you had better taste. Like, listening to Swift is one thing, but rap? Ugh.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I refuse to take music advice from someone who listens to the Pet Shop Boys or w/e they're called.
> 
> Lyric from the song


Amongst other artists tbh.

I sorta gathered that


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong with rap tbh.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Aussie. Feeling any better?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Rap is god awful. I thought you had better taste. Like, listening to Swift is one thing, but rap? Ugh.


fuck off, i refuse to listen to people who enjoy AFL tell me what good taste is 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Amongst other artists tbh.
> 
> I sorta gathered that


Indeed



Invincible said:


> Nothing wrong with rap tbh.


Indeed


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> fuck off, i refuse to listen to people who enjoy AFL tell me what good taste is


You refuse to listen to people with good taste?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anyone who likes AFL is mentally deficient in some way 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick. 



BKB Star. said:


> Hey Aussie. Feeling any better?


Hey BKB. Not really feeling better. Spent most of tonight sleeping. Caught the last 10-15 minutes of The Footy Show though.

How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Kylie, how's things?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Anyone who likes AFL is mentally deficient in some way 8*D


What has rugby produced? Men who stick fingers in other men's assholes. 



Aussie said:


> Hey BKB. Not really feeling better. Spent most of tonight sleeping. Caught the last 10-15 minutes of The Footy Show though.
> 
> How are you?


Hopefully you're feeling at least a bit better by tomorrow morning.

I'm alright thanks. Throat's a bit sore, but I'm fine.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Rap OWNS, BKB, I've told you this on numerous occasions.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello Kylie, Nick, and whoever you other people are


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup Certs, bitches liking your new haircut?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*T-Swift & T-Pain is quite awesome tbf.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Certs said:


> Hello Kylie, Nick, and whoever you other people are


HEY CHIEF


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Hey Kylie, how's things?


Still feeling sick.  I'm rugged up in bed though.  How about you?



BKB Star. said:


> What has rugby produced? Men who stick fingers in other men's assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't crow too loudly about comparing the behaviour of AFL and NRL players. AFL players aren't much better. 

Thanks mate, I appreciate it.

Hope your throat clears up soon.

EDIT - Certs and Seabs!! How are you both?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

YOU OUT CLUBBIN? WELL I JUST MADE CARAMEL DELITES!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jeremy!!

*cuddles*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Still feeling sick.  I'm rugged up in bed though.  How about you?


Pretty good, feeling good about tomorrow's exam 



AMPLine4Life said:


> YOU OUT CLUBBIN? WELL I JUST MADE CARAMEL DELITES!


It’s a thug story, tell me can you handle that?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aussie said:


> EDIT - Certs and Seabs!! How are you both?


*Better than you by the sounds of it *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello plebs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hi Jimmy *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Pretty good, feeling good about tomorrow's exam


That's great Nick.  How many more after tomorrow's exam?



Seabs said:


> *Better than you by the sounds of it *


:$:$:$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1 more after (what is actually now) todays exam


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So glad I've finished all mine now *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Lucky thing Seabs. 

I can imagine there will be a big celebration once you've finished right Nick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

maybe. depends on what you consider big.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Going somewhere and getting trashed then?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

probably


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

One box of man size tissues. 
One tub of vasaline 
And a miley Cyrus DVD


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ sounds like the lyrics to a radiohead song 



> Hi Jimmy


Hi *Seabs *

sup mate?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> One box of man size tissues.
> One tub of vasaline
> And a miley Cyrus DVD





Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ sounds like the lyrics to a radiohead song


sounds like the makings of a good night :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just watchin the Brazil/USofA match atm. You?*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> One box of man size tissues.
> One tub of vasaline
> And a miley Cyrus DVD


Pete....I'm scared to ask what you have planned for the day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> One box of man size tissues.
> One tub of vasaline
> And a miley Cyrus DVD


WEIRDO!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WEIRDO!


I agree, Pep is planning to become a weirdo *insert hannah's staring smiley thingy*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Enters t4 

Look around

Exit thread.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Well aren't you cool.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off TST


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sticksy 

How goes it, bud?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty good. yourself?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You shawties never thought I dreamed about rappin hardcore.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awww Chris comes online as I'm saying goodnight to everyone. 

Goodnight guys. <3


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Can't complain. I'm off from work today and I'm gonna to take my brother for his first tattoo for his 18th birthday. Then, I'm off to the mall. THEN, dinner with the fam. It should be a good day.

Hey AMP!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucking brilliant goal by Brazil.

@ AMP No, I ain’t got a gun,

any plans for the tat?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

No I neverreallybeenathug.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Goodnight Kylie! <3

@ Sticksy - Yeah, I came up with the concept of a live show, since he loves music and works for the local music scene. It's gonna be a half sleeve, with the bottom part being the crowd, the middle being the performers, and the top being a bunch of different things coming out of the mic as the silhouetted lead singer raises it into the air. The top will be very colorful with graffiti and music notes and crazy arrows and whatnot. So, silhouetted crowd and band, but CRAZY colors up top which are supposed to symbolize that all the creativity is coming through the music.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No I neverreallybeenathug.


the line is "No, I never really been in a club" you ass 



BreakTheWalls said:


> @ Sticksy - Yeah, I came up with the concept of a live show, since he loves music and works for the local music scene. It's gonna be a half sleeve, with the bottom part being the crowd, the middle being the performers, and the top being a bunch of different things coming out of the mic as the silhouetted lead singer raises it into the air. The top will be very colorful with graffiti and music notes and crazy arrows and whatnot. So, silhouetted crowd and band, but CRAZY colors up top which are supposed to symbolize that all the creativity is coming through the music.


Sounds pretty sick, let me know how it goes.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No I neverreallybeenathug.


fuck you


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck you Sticksy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nice originality TST


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey everyone


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Aspirat primo Fortuna labori
Me duce tutus eris
Vox populi vox Dei
Ad majorem Dei gloriam...
Ad infinitum


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello everyone.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

aight bro


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

"What the fuck?"


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

the great ise


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Blink "the great" 182


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They suck. Well they don't suck but they aren't that good either.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I prefer them for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember the first time I heard a Blink 182 song. Think it was around the same time that song about doing it on the Discovery Channel came out. Memories of youth all up in this bitch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wuthering


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

heights


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

heights

Edit: Fuck. You.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

man FUCK OFF w/that kinda talk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Fuckin' HYPOCRITE, man!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK man!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*USAIN*


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

heights dat wuther

lmao got invited to some wf gfx legends deal but dunno if i can take up 10 mintues of my time to win that bitch


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

do it plz and embarrass all the other participants. it's been far too long since i've witnessed a good sabbatical.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

shithawks like shady are not worth my time tho


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

touche


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I decided not to go for the John Morrison look and got a hair cut. My hair looks like Chris Jericho's now, only it's dark brown.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tryin' to catch me ridin' dirty


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Take my breath away.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll take your breath away with some KUSH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch, you take everyone's breath away when you post.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woofwoof


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Going to Rome. It has been confirmed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

should come to San Diego instead


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> I'll take your breath away with some KUSH.


I have a friend named Kush.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WORK THE MIDDLE


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> should come to San Diego instead


come to nottingham


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

isaac wat said:


> Going to Rome. It has been confirmed.


Already been this year, wasn't a trip I like to think about though


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Already been this year, wasn't a trip I like to think about though


explain you son of a bitch


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I do want to go back to England sometime soon so I just might make it happen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm not going on any trips this year. Which is fine since I hate traveling.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

oh yeah united got owned

the city was worth seeing though rit?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

NICE SERVERS LOL


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

isaac wat said:


> explain you son of a bitch


champions league final

i dont need to say anymore


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> champions league final
> 
> i dont need to say anymore


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7361829-post2668.html


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Rome was lovely, always is though. GREAT FOOD AND CLUNGE. if you get wat im sayin playa


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

(Y)

I look forward to visiting.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: To my surprise, there are meth pipes for sale at the 99 cents store.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DEVASTATOR


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Durrek.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I gotta go to a poker game tonight at work. This will be my first time playing in a group in a long time. I tried to play years ago, but I didn't know how to play the game. Now, I'm at a point that I now know how to play the game.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Texas hold 'em I assume.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, Mr. Derek.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

THIEF


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I been watching and studying poker for years now but when you do it for the first time in a group, it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I play a poker game on my PS2, but there's nothing that can replicate how to play in real life other than playing with a group of people in real life.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

just got done with some 3-way stalking :lmao

I'm off, later ppl 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, fuck you.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> I play a poker game on my PS2, but there's nothing that can replicate how to play in real life other than playing with a group of people in real life.


Yeah, I have played poker on video game systems but I usually cheated by saving it every time possible so I could win.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm actually taking part in a Texas Hold 'em torunament tommorow..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I need to pull off a Phil Hellmuth moment tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

my manager is coming to pick me so i can go to work.

fuck. i wish they would let me call off.

fml.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

POKER BRAT


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I have to go finish packing for my trip tomorrow. If I don't see you tomorrow, I'll see you again mid next week. Bye.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

take care. good luck!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mah childrens, mah childrens.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I make my living off playing poker professionally and I'm not joking.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

it's raining and i gotta walk to school.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gentlemen...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

My fair lady


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Poker Face.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey yo


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

this fuckin weather


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's a bitch here too.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey JBW, Alex and Josh! How are you guys? 



Alcoholic said:


> My fair lady


Tony.  How are you dear?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey aussie, hope you're doing well.

i gotta go to school now, ciao.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Doing well. Surprisingly enough, I found out that I don't have the flu but have strep throat, doctors called my house today and told me that. Go figure, guess it was just "flu-like symptoms." Still sick though, was dry heaving a bit earlier but I'll live since I'm on antibiotics now. Besides that, I'm doing fantastic. How are you Aus?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Kylie, I'm having another nice early night after a really heavy one yesterday 

How are you? Feeling better than when I last spoke to you I hope.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hey JBW, Alex and Josh! How are you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Tony.  How are you dear?


I'm great.

Although I got my phone bill today and...it wasn't very positive. :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm bringing sexy back.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Josie said:


> hey aussie, hope you're doing well.
> 
> i gotta go to school now, ciao.


Come down with the flu unfortunately. 

Have fun mate. 



JBWinner said:


> Doing well. Surprisingly enough, I found out that I don't have the flu but have strep throat, doctors called my house today and told me that. Go figure, guess it was just "flu-like symptoms." Still sick though, was dry heaving a bit earlier but I'll live since I'm on antibiotics now. Besides that, I'm doing fantastic. How are you Aus?


Well other than your sore throat, I'm glad you're doing well. Hopefully you start feeling a lot better soon though. I'm feeling pretty terrible honestly. I've come down with the flu. 



IC said:


> Hey Kylie, I'm having another nice early night after a really heavy one yesterday
> 
> How are you? Feeling better than when I last spoke to you I hope.


You party animal Alex.  Well I hope you enjoy your quiet night. 

Not really no. My flu has gotten worse over the last day or so.  Still at work though...I must be insane. :$



Alcoholic said:


> I'm great.
> 
> Although I got my phone bill today and...it wasn't very positive. :$


Glad to hear Tony. 

Oh dear. :$:$ I can relate though, my last bill wasn't exactly great either. :$


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Take some time off Kylie, you work too hard :-(


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Go to the beach and chillax, Kylie. You deserve it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Am I right in thinking that we have some sickies in our number? :sad:

Hope you feel better soon JBW and Kylie.

G'Day everyone. What's happening in your world today?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a fan of Jim Coptafeel


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


>


 <333



IC said:


> Take some time off Kylie, you work too hard :-(


I wish I could. It's too busy for me to take time off. I'll see how I go. Maybe if I get everything done I can leave early. :$



Alcoholic said:


> Go to the beach and chillax, Kylie. You deserve it.


Too cold for the beach Tony. It is winter here. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Am I right in thinking that we have some sickies in our number? :sad:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon JBW and Kylie.
> 
> G'Day everyone. What's happening in your world today?


That would be correct Jimmy. 

Thank you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh right, different hemispheres. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd enjoy going to the beach.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> That would be correct Jimmy.
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome 

I assume you're on copious quantities of DRUGS to keep you feeling semi-better?



> I'm a fan of Jim Coptafeel


<3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Flippie Floppies


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Well other than your sore throat, I'm glad you're doing well. Hopefully you start feeling a lot better soon though. I'm feeling pretty terrible honestly. I've come down with the flu.


Yeah. Hope you get better soon, sounds awful. :sad:

oandthanksjim


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You're welcome bud. 

Truth: Lovely stormy weather outside


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- DDT is the greatest wrestling promotion in the world.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You're welcome bud.
> 
> Truth: Lovely stormy weather outside


I'm glad It's been great Weather in Cali.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> I'm glad It's been great Weather in Cali.


It's great weather here too 
I've been waiting for it to be stormy like this since February.
Fuck I love winter.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I hate bad weather. Always have, probably always will.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Hello Kylie


Hi Mike.  How are you?



Alcoholic said:


> Oh right, different hemispheres. :side:


Yes it is silly. 



the king of kings said:


> I'd enjoy going to the beach.


So would I if it was warm enough. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I assume you're on copious quantities of DRUGS to keep you feeling semi-better?




Just Lemsip and Strepsils. :$ Not working a whole lot so I might head to the doctor after work. 



JBWinner said:


> Yeah. Hope you get better soon, sounds awful. :sad:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What's considered bad ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Just Lemsip and Strepsils. :$ Not working a whole lot so I might head to the doctor after work.


That sounds like a smart idea. 
Of course, he'll just suggest bed rest and lots of chicken soup/cuddles/sleep.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> That sounds like a smart idea.
> Of course, he'll just suggest bed rest and lots of chicken soup/cuddles/sleep.


Expect to be on hand for those cuddles Jimmy. 

But you're right and ordinarily I wouldn't bother with the doctor, but 1000+ cases of Swine Flu in Victoria say otherwise.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Hi Mike. How are you?


Pretty good, just getting ready for bed, you?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

No problem Aussie.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ole~~~


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Cody


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HAI. You watch Superstars tonight?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't have WGN so no


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Pretty good, just getting ready for bed, you?


Glad you're well.

Have the flu so not feeling the best :$



Hailsabin said:


> Ole~~~


Cody!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm quite lucky, and happy, that I've always gotten that channel.  

The show tonight was fun. Not the strongest show, but it was enjoyable. Zack Ryder winning is a plus, but the awful Colons got a win. Lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't get WGN either. I had to watch TNA. Ugh.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I passed on TNA tonight, made a good choice w/ that


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Glad you're well.
> 
> Have the flu so not feeling the best :$
> 
> ...


GET BETTER ALREADY PLZ 

(hai~)


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lol @ servers


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'M SO GANGSTA YOU CAN FIND ME BAKIN COOKIES AT NIGHT!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm oddly aroused by that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw that video. It was weird.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I saw that video. It was weird.


If by weird you mean the greatest thing TPain has ever done and the greatest rap video of all time. Then yeah. It was weird. 

I KNIT SWEATA'S YO~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sure. We'll go with that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Everybody's a rapper now uh!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Apparently WWF loves pandas. 

Oh wait, I get it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, best thing Sticksy has ever done, tbh.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't get it tbh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

World Wildlife Fund's logo is a Panda.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I get it haha


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

bag of cool ranch doritos


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

i'd like some of those right now


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWF are pieces of shit, tbhayley.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bag of Flamin' Hot Cheetos


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> WWF are pieces of shit, tbhayley.


agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

AFICIONADO


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If it wasn't for them, I'd be watching WrestleMania 17 on DVD more often. Damn blurs.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JIFFY!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I have the original DVD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The only Wrestling DVD I have the HBK DVD. Him & Jericho are the only things I give a shit about in the WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> I have the original DVD


I kinda hate you atm. o~!)


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> I kinda hate you atm. o~!)


I pretty much collect the WrestleMania DVDs specifically so I've got 1-24 right now all when they were originally produced. 

+ A lot of other DVDs.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I like big BUTTS and i cannot lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
and a round thing in your face
you get strung


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have most of my WM just on VHS, along with 17. But thankfully I got 19 when it first came out and that's what I can really be thankful for. Best Mania ever. 

And I'm out for the night. Going to watch TNA Impact and rip my eyes out. Why I watch...who knows, Chris Sabin love that goes too far? Possibly. Later.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People still have VHS players? :/


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

her titties like ooh ooh ooooh
her booty like (ooh ooh oooh)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Certs said:


> I like big BUTTS and i cannot lie
> You other brothers can't deny
> That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
> and a round thing in your face
> you get strung


You know, I'd take a bet that that is the only rap song that will ever survive beyond the time that genre goes obsolete.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fire - It's fun.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> You know, I'd take a bet that that is the only rap song that will ever survive beyond the time that genre goes obsolete.


Haha I can think of a couple, especially since I don't care for rap anymore, but this is definitely one of them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CAN'T TOUCH THIS.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WF Clock?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah. My favorite part about it is the fact that it's a clock with no numbers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Certs said:


> Haha I can think of a couple, especially since I don't care for rap anymore, but this is definitely one of them.


It's possible, but it seems like that's the one that people just really grab on to (see what I did there? ) the most. They love that shit, that ain't goin' nowhere.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> Yeah. My favorite part about it is the fact that it's a clock with no numbers.


Vertical Scope and that Clock are like 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Vertical Scope and that Clock are like 2 peas in a pod.


Iz trash-talked u, biatch.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

JIMMAY.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

jim copped a feel


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i wont confirm/deny anything


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fucking flu.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I take it as you're not feeling any better today? :sad:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Worse mate. All I want to do is go back to bed.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh what a night!!!

Howdy folks


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Worse mate. All I want to do is go back to bed.


Are you at work? =\

Hey sXe.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup sXe?



Aussie said:


> Worse mate. All I want to do is go back to bed.


Go snuggle with a Stuffed Panda. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Penguins fuckin own pandas.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck You.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sup is me feeling a tad seedy after a big night, with a lot of adventure and a few tales here and there.

A few good, a few awkward...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

do tell ben


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> Fuck You.


You know it's true.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sup is me feeling a tad seedy after a big night, with a lot of adventure and a few tales here and there.
> 
> A few good, a few awkward...


Rugby League style? 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck you up the ass with a 12 inch sausage.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Oh what a night!!!
> 
> Howdy folks


*checks phone and sees no calls*

 

Meanie.



BKB Star. said:


> Are you at work? =\
> 
> Hey sXe.


Yeah but I'm almost done.



WWF said:


> Go snuggle with a Stuffed Panda. It'll make you feel better.


I just might have to.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Truthfully I'm just posting in here because WWF mentioned it in the banned thread, and luckily I was bored enough to do it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I'm wearing socks next time i go to the skate park with my bike. my feet have like 3 cuts on them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Truthfully I'm just posting in here because WWF mentioned it in the banned thread, and luckily I was bored enough to do it


8*D .


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> Fuck you up the ass with a 12 inch sausage.


You wish.



Aussie said:


> Yeah but I'm almost done.


Well, that's a positive. Hopefully then you can go rug up.



MakaveliRCW said:


> Truthfully I'm just posting in here because WWF mentioned it in the banned thread, and luckily I was bored enough to do it


You should never listen to WWF. He won't admit penguins OWN pandas.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The penguin is the most awesome animal ever.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Gotta agree, they keep the pimp hand, fin, whatever strong.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Josie said:


> do tell ben


Awesomeness was getting off my face drunk, arguing with a bouncer at another club over which side would win Origin 2 and subsequently being refused entry (jackass he was, NSW FTW!), and rocking out on Guitar Hero until 5am this morning.

The bad...feeling seedy, and kissing a chick who is off market 



BKB Star. said:


> Rugby League style? 8*D


?



Aussie said:


> *checks phone and sees no calls*
> 
> 
> 
> Meanie.


I was too trashed/occupied to make such a phonecall


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> ?


So you didn't get up to what Matthew Johns did.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah, I didn't replicate Matty Johns.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOW DO YOU NOT LOVE THIS FACE?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Because penguins are better.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

cRUDDling's in trouble ;D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Penguins are jobbers compared to Pandas.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an owl named Penguin but I've said that before.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> kissing a chick who is off market


and?.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> cRUDDling's in trouble ;D


What'd K Rudd do this time?



WWF said:


> Penguins are jobbers compared to Pandas.


-------->



Invincible said:


> I have an owl named Penguin but I've said that before.


That's epic.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> What'd K Rudd do this time?


He and Swanny told some lies that have come back to bite them on the ass.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/06/19/2603474.htm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWF said:


> Penguins are jobbers compared to Pandas.


Penguins are better, with the exception of one and only one panda.

His name is Petey.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pandas are deadly. Penguins are not. 'Nuff Said.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The masturbating bear is Conan's best character ever, even though it's insanely simple. The action + the music gets me every time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I've heard 'Second Chance' by Shinedown so many times on those late night Music Video shows I can sing it word for word. :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EPIC

I do hope he comes back tho, although that's doubtful. Show is still great though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> He and Swanny told some lies that have come back to bite them on the ass.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/06/19/2603474.htm


Damn, wish I was a friend of the PM. :side:

Ohhh K Rudd.


Truth: Listening to the new Killswitch album. It fucking owns.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Damn, wish I was a friend of the PM. :side:
> 
> Ohhh K Rudd.
> 
> ...


lulz.

So yeah, he's in quite deep shit, but his spin doctors will be trying to discredit any negative press over the coming weeks. (see. Scores nightclub incident)

Humm De dumm....I'm bored.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie 

Feeling any better?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya ever cuddle with a stuffed panda? 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I was too trashed/occupied to make such a phonecall


I understand, but still...



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie
> 
> Feeling any better?


Hi Jimmy. 

Not really. 



WWF said:


> Ya ever cuddle with a stuffed panda? 8*D


I don't have a panda to cuddle :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Neither do I. I need to head to Walmart. :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Use this one.

(Yes, I'm overusing the gag a little bit, but I haven't seen this character literally in years and it brings back memories)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

pretty sure a panda would maul you if you tried to cuddle it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know, I've never seen a mean Panda before.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.
> 
> Not really.


:sad:

How did the visit to the doctors go? Did they give you any magic potions?



Invincible said:


>


Caption: WWE arrives on Chinese TV screens, albeit with heavy censoring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Invincible said:


>


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey people


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

minger.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :sad:
> 
> How did the visit to the doctors go? Did they give you any magic potions?


I couldn't get an appointment until tomorrow afternoon.  So no magic potions yet. :$

Hey Gord, Nick, Josh & BKB.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nothing good comes from magic potions. It does come in pill form though :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I couldn't get an appointment until tomorrow afternoon.  So no magic potions yet. :$
> 
> Hey Gord, Nick, Josh & BKB.


Hello Kylie.

Sorry to hear you're sick.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sup Aussie


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yo aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you Josh?



Sticksy said:


> Nothing good comes from magic potions. It does come in pill form though :side:


Pill form is still good. As long as it helps me feel better. :$



Pyro™ said:


> Hello Kylie.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're sick.


How are you Gord?

Thanks. Just a flu though so I just need rest :$



BKB Star. said:


> sup Aussie


Just relaxing and ready to fall asleep. How about you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> How are you Gord?
> 
> Thanks. Just a flu though so I just need rest :$


I'm good as usual. 

That sucks. You get your sleep. Seems like you could use one of these










:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Just relaxing and ready to fall asleep. How about you?


Listening to music and feeling a bit tired already.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The best thing you can do to get to sleep when you have the flu is to read in bed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Or just sleep. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd find it a little distracting to read when I'm hocking up yellow chunks of phlegm onto the pages every 30 seconds. :side:

Watching tv helps a lot more although it does leave the sad problem of the fact that the television will be left on all night, you don't want to waste hydro. I would personally be able to work fine with my Ipod.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Wagwan people


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Invincible said:


> Or just sleep. :side:


But what if you can't get to sleep.



Pyro™ said:


> I'd find it a little distracting to read when I'm hocking up yellow chunks of phlegm onto the pages every 30 seconds. :side:
> 
> Watching tv helps a lot more although it does leave the sad problem of the fact that the television will be left on all night, you don't want to waste hydro. I would personally be able to work fine with my Ipod.


The problem with watching tv for me when I'm sick is when I close my eyes I'll see images for the tv repeating over and over again. It's especially bad when I'm playing video games.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I couldn't get an appointment until tomorrow afternoon.  So no magic potions yet. :$


Oh well, at least you could get one 




> Nothing good comes from magic potions. It does come in pill form though


You're a cynical bastard, dara nick.

:side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> But what if you can't get to sleep.


Lie in the dark with your thoughts and dreams.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> Lie in the dark with your thoughts and dreams.


Lie in the dark with your fears and screams.... :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lie in the dark with your....lolcat.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*>*


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

This is so epically wrong but watching it again, I'm actually laughing


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *>*


I agree, although the occasional lolcat picture can still provide the lol. :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Keyboard cat sold his soul to basement cat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> I agree, although the occasional lolcat picture can still provide the lol. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm good as usual.
> 
> That sucks. You get your sleep. Seems like you could use one of these
> 
> ...



:lmao One of those probably wouldn't hurt. I slept a little and just woke up but I'll probably head to bed soon.



ADR LaVey said:


> The best thing you can do to get to sleep when you have the flu is to read in bed.


I agree. Reading is very relaxing, especially when you're sick.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Oh well, at least you could get one


That's true. I wish I could have gotten in sooner though. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Credit: PWInsider.com
> 
> -- WWE issued a survey to fans on their mailing list about a PPV where the Hell In The Cell would be used in all the matches, similar to the potential all-submission match PPV, and requested feedback on potential PPV names for the event:
> 
> ...


If this is true I'm going to laugh so hard. 

They won't even let a drop of blood of television and they're thinking about an all HIAC ppv NOW? :lmao 

That has to be fake, it just has to be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

O, plz dont.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

way to bury the importance of the match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that too. It's supposed to end personal high end fueds.

Besides, if there's any match that should get a PPV devoted to it just for the sake of the match, it ought to be the ladder match. It's the best match in the WWE, it's the most consistent match in the WWE. There's almost never been a bad one, which of course is not the case with HIAC as that WrestleMania 15 one proved, if not a few more.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

cant wait to watch carlito take on cody in a hell in a cell..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, at least for once there'd be a HIAC that didn't involve Undertaker or Triple H. :side:

Really wouldn't mind Cena in a HIAC. He'd be good at it, he does well in gimmick matches, but of course it would have to be the right fued, right setup and everything, not just do it for the sake of doing it, like this PPV would be. 

Plus it wouldn't hurt if their rules on the violence level went back a few years...


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

hhh tearing a quad in one of the matches could make the ppv worthwhile


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't even fathom the mathematical improbability of a wrestler tearing the exact same muscle in both legs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Any gimmick match exclusive PPV is a terrible idea.

^ Vinnie Mac @ Rumble 05


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't do it, but at least if they were going to do it they might as well pick a match with a high success rate.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

i won't see you tonight (part 1) just came on my playlist


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The names are even worse.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

THE BASH


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just read a report that said WWE changed the next PPV's name to The Bash because The Great American Bash reminded Vince too much of WCW and he "generally doesn't like doing anything WCW did, even if it's one of their good ideas"

Which of course perfectly explains why it's still even called THE BASH.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

NWA tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

prezzie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I just read a report that said WWE changed the next PPV's name to The Bash because The Great American Bash reminded Vince too much of WCW and he "generally doesn't like doing anything WCW did, even if it's one of their good ideas"
> 
> Which of course perfectly explains why it's still even called THE BASH.


Or that it's been The Great American Bash for the past 4 years.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Great American Bash was an excellent name and theme for the show, even though I'm not American.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard on of the other reasons they changed the name was they wanted to bring in more of a international audience.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think the name of a PPV actually has anything to do with that. Infact, a lot of people would be interested to see a wrestling company honor its own country.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Me neither. I mean if I see that raw is overseas i'm still going to watch it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the king of kings


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lol k


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

soooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Role Model said:


> soooooooooooooooo


Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

THE CONNECTION


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

SOOOOOOOO I'm bored as crap.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hannah you look pretty RIPPED


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. I've been exercising on my HORSE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've had a ride on a horse sadly.

We'll have to go riding together one day.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel your pain. IM TALKING DOWNTOWN.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DOWNTOWN? Good to hear that son, its the only place to be, YA DIG

I KNOW YA DIG

BUT AM ASKING YOU ANYWAYS

YA DIG


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

YA DIG? OF COURSE I DIG BRUVA.

I DIG LIKE I'M LOOKING FOR THE FLAMING HOT MONSTER MUNCH IN MY MULTIPACK. 

YOU FEELING ME?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

IM ALWAYS FEELING YOU, ya dig, DOWNTOWN, UPTOWN, ALL OVER THIS TOWN

NOW DIG THAT PLAYA


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I'M DIGGING THAT PLAYA, I'M DIGGING IT OLD SCHOOL LIKE THE CONNECTION.

IM TALKING DOWNTOWN. YOU SHOULD KNOW JESS, MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooo
oo
oooooo
oooo
ooo
oo
o


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooo sister, whats up


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nothing son


sooooooo


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Me either Jess.

Soooooo0000000ooooooooooo00000000oooooooo


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

AM I TOO LATE WITH CAPS?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

NO JOIN US


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

JOIN US CAP TAIN


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

THE CONNECTION


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

tarty pops official sponsors of the con


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Only the best can sponser HANS and JESS


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

YAY

HI GUYZ.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ONLY THE BEST FOR JEANS


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

NIGHTY NIGHT, JESS.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody care to explain what all of this means? I drink a lot and tend to miss things. Internet slang, dentist appointments, Christmas... usual stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I am so fucking lost.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I am lost as well. Normally when i am lost, i join in with the majority


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Something about Root Beer right?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jax where is KIF?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Jax where is KIF?


Hell if I know man. I've seen that guy once in the past 2 months. He's employed now so he doesn't have time for us common folk apparently.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh haven't seen him post im awhile was just wondering.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe these days are over over now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Watching the Ninja Warrior marathon.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I kinda feel sorry for Madison Rayne. She has to stand out of the way while Velvet and Angelina do their entrance.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

So do I. They need to incorporate her into their entrance somehow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

totally.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So I heard EGame is getting Photoshop once again. Great fucking news.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

First attempt at getting it yesterday was a failure.

Gonna try again tomorrow and see how it goes. I miss being able to play around with images.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aw, that's too bad. You can just download the portable version of CS4 in file exchange. Requires no installation. I got it, but I prefer CS3.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Portable?! That program has virtually no features :O. The regular version is much more dynamic and powerful, no competition.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CS4 just looks gay anyway. I like the look of CS3 much more. I was in CS4 for like 5 minutes and I said Fuck It. :/


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> CS4 just looks gay anyway. I like the look of CS3 much more. I was in CS4 for like 5 minutes and I said Fuck It. :/


CS4 looks better than CS3 by far


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CS4 looks like ass.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't mind the interface on CS4 at all. Just the fact that it is far less bloated than CS3 makes it all that much better,


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

I was having problems with installing Photoshop again, EGame. I can't remember what I did to fix it lol, but I googled around. What exactly is the problem? I have CS3, but it's not the Extended version. I don't think it matters, in the end. The last I heard, SMA was using CS so yea. But that was like 2 years ago maybe.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

awake way to early for a saturday


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> I don't mind the interface on CS4 at all. Just the fact that it is far less bloated than CS3 makes it all that much better,


Yeah, but the only thing I don't like is that you have to close the adjustments palette to get the layers palette big, because otherwise the layers palette is pretty tiny.

But in all honesty, I could care less whether I have CS2, CS3, or CS4. I've used all of them and have had no problems with any, except when some brushes won't upload because they don't work in an older version.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Graduation tomorrow.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So I'm just guessing that you're going to be drunk as hell tomorrow.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Late night I've been drunk all week and yes tomorrow will be no doubt another day for drinking.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fight your principal


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

jimmy jazz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread needs to get active. :/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

go party


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

An Ali gif, awesome


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Panda.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

bball


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Aussie. Feeling any better?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

bball2223, I mark for him.

Allo Aussie.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

holy shit, kid's mum canceled his WOW account.

THE RESULT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The kid looks like a demon possessed him or something. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Videos like that make me question the integrity of those partaking. I suppose their are individuals that sad though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kid needs to get out more often.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WAYNE BRADY


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

he sodomizes himself at 1:09 with the remote.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:lmao.

That vid made me laugh.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tony!! 



the king of kings said:


> Hey Aussie. Feeling any better?


Hi Reid. I am feeling a little better thank you. Still run down and coughing a lot but I'm not as bad as yesterday which is good. Just going to rest up today.

How are you?



John Mercer said:


> bball2223, I mark for him.
> 
> Allo Aussie.


Hiya Merce.  How are you?



Josie said:


> holy shit, kid's mum canceled his WOW account.
> 
> THE RESULT.


:lmao :lmao That is the funniest thing I have seen in a while!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Now that I think about it, the first thing I do when I get angry is rip off all my clothes, so it seems legit to me.

I'm good Aussie, heading out soon to play some poker. You?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie 



Josie said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good, i'm pretty tired though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't believe that video is legit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

John Mercer said:


> Now that I think about it, the first thing I do when I get angry is rip off all my clothes, so it seems legit to me.
> 
> I'm good Aussie, heading out soon to play some poker. You?


:lmao And stripping helps calm you down? 

Sounds fun.  I'm alright, trying to get over the flu. 



Alcoholic said:


> Kylie


How are you Tony?



the king of kings said:


> good, i'm pretty tired though.


You need to give those wild parties a rest.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm good, Kylie, thanks. How's you?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> I don't believe that video is legit.


agreed


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

mm, you can't fake that kind of freak out.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> I'm good, Kylie, thanks. How's you?


Getting better thanks. Might go back to bed and have a nap though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> :lmao And stripping helps calm you down?
> 
> Sounds fun.  I'm alright, trying to get over the flu.
> 
> ...


 why would i want to do that.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Get well soon Kylie


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Wow I'm traumatized forever after seeing that pic from the vid, and I haven't even seen the vid yet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's funny.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Looks like the dude channeled his inner Randy Orton just took a lil too far...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He overreacted more then Cody Rhodes.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> He overreacted more then Cody Rhodes.


:lmao

Idk, Cody Rhodes is pretty bad.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cody Rhodes has never stuck a remote up his ass (As far as I know... And yeah I know someone is gonna make a gay joke about that with him and Legacy, lol)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Top o' the mornin' to ya.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

What happens on tour, stays on tour.

Mornin' all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

it's pretty sad that cody rhodes is the most charismatic and best mic worker in legacy. what a piece a shit that stable has been.

'Slim' Jim


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know much about what they've done as of late, but I don't know why the new Hart Foundation isn't on RAW feuding with the Colons right now.
Put a proper stable on RAW.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i've given up on wrestling until HBK returns

the only thing worth watching atm is rey mysterio.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i've given up on wrestling full stop.
Far too illogical, far too repetitive and far too dull.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You sound like Pyro just a different version, lol. (Seb)


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I stopped watching well over a year ago for obvious reasons. Waiting till the product gets better before I start watching again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

there's loads of reasons not to watch atm

orton sucks
jeff hardy sucks
legacy sucks
orton/trips feud is stale
triple h is stale
cena owns in the ring but his character is stale
edge is stale
punk is the world champ despite doing nothing to deserve it and having no character
tommy dreamer is the ecw champion
donald trump taking over
the continuous cycle of orton/triple h/batista in the main event
santina marella is embarrassing
hornswoggle/goldust segments
hbk is injured
taker is injured


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pourquoi es-tu si belle?
Pourquoi tu bouges comme ca?
Pourquoi tu me fais mal?
Oh je sens tout nue.

ooh. ooh oui. 

8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> You sound like Pyro just a different version, lol. (Seb)


lol.

I'm all for cynicism, but Pyro just goes overboard. 



> I stopped watching well over a year ago for obvious reasons. Waiting till the product gets better before I start watching again.


Unless they go through an attitude era like peak again, I won't be watching.'


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i love how cm punk got booed when he won mitb, got booed when he cashed it in, and then on the SD! in his first promo as champ, he had to listen to 10 minutes of very loud jeff hardy chants


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I stopped watching well over a year ago for obvious reasons. Waiting till the product gets better before I start watching again.


You will be waiting a loooooong time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

that panda is adorable


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It looks like a guy in a panda suit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

if it was a guy in a panda suit drumming along to 'In the air tonight' (a la Cadbury ad), it'd probably be the best thing ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pandas are cute and adorable, but they can fucking demolish you. 'Tis why they own.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The only panda I will ever care about is the sexual harrassment panda.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Superstars is outdrawing TNA. :lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Double post - you lose!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bugger off, John!


No really, stay plz. 

<3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TONY.

U DA MAN.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WHO DA MAN


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

TONY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That Triumph segment on Conan was pretty great.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Contemplating taking my ticket to next year's Royal Rumble back to the venue and upgrading to a ringside seat, just to have the experience. Not sure if I want to make that kind of monetary purchase though (seats are $300 for ringside this year).


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Contemplating taking my ticket to next year's Royal Rumble back to the venue and upgrading to a ringside seat, just to have the experience. Not sure if I want to make that kind of monetary purchase though (seats are $300 for ringside this year).


WUT?! 300 bucks is a lot of money, brother.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> WUT?! 300 bucks is a lot of money, brother.


I know, that's why I'm not positive I wanna do it. I mean, sure, it'd be cool to sit ringside at the Royal Rumble, take the chair home with you, etc.; but at the same time, I can be at the same show just a little further back in the crowd for the $50 ticket I already purchased.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd absolutely love to be ringside for the Royal Rumble. It'd pretty much own.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Need to bring some life back to this thread...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Adds life*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Low activity today..off for a bit


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not very enthusiastic there mate...



JBWinner said:


> *Adds life*


How are you JBW? 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Low activity today..off for a bit


Awwww no fair!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Feelin' Better, Aussie?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Helloooooooo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> ohey.


STICKSY


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HBK91 :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Put a bet on Roosters to win, and swans to win, also bought a megapick for lotto.

win plz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's what you get for waking up in Vegas.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> How are you JBW?


Pretty good for once, lol. Pulling the first of many all-nighters this summer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got nothing to do at all tomorrow (or all summer, lol) so I may do one as well. ;D


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That's how I live in the summer, yo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't pulled an all nighter in a while. Last one was during the Olympics last year. I did it so I could watch the USA Basketball team DEMOLISH Spain.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> ohey.


Hello Nick dear. 



WWF said:


> Feelin' Better, Aussie?


Better than yesterday thanks. Still have a sore throat though and not much of a voice. 

How are you?



BKB Star. said:


> Helloooooooo.


Hiya mate. 



Kenny McCormick said:


> Truth: Put a bet on Roosters to win, and swans to win, also bought a megapick for lotto.
> 
> win plz.


If you win big, can you pay for my trip to Sydney? 

EDIT - JBW I'm glad you have the energy for an all nighter.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kyllieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Not much big winnings really, i'm just looking to double my money on the sportsbet and hope for the best with the lotto.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice to see you too Kenny. 

It could be big winnings though. Isn't it $20 million tonight?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Nice to see you too Kenny.
> 
> It could be big winnings though. Isn't it $20 million tonight?


Yeah. If I win the 20 million, i'll pay for you to come down and shout you the HOUSE WINE you want.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hello Nick dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing fine. I'm not tired, which is good if I'm pulling an all nighter.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's been quite a while since I've done it actually. I hope I can survive.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm gonna end up falling asleep at like 12.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

all nighters suck.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Almost got into an accident driving to work yesterday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I saw candice has been released. Has Stratus committed suicide yet?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nah he actually handled it better than I thought he would, but isn't happy about it obviously, lol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I laughed.


edit- GOD DAMN SERVERS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> People saying shit about Candice. The bashing is getting old, seriously. She's gone now, you guys got your fucking wish so STFU Please.


. . .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> I laughed.
> 
> 
> edit- GOD DAMN SERVERS


Same. Good Shit.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao. 

ADR what happened man?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I honestly thought he was going to say something 10 times worse than that.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm still pissed about it. I was looking forward to making some new gifs of her. My heart literally stopped for a few seconds after I saw the news.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

LEAVE CANDICE ALONE


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll admit that she showed promise when she was champ, but once she got hurt, it seemed to doom her career.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Meh, Candice isn't that important/

Some people need to get a grip.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd imagine that Stratus would react to Candice's release in the complete opposite way that Pyro did for Kennedy's. He'll probably build a shrine (if he hasn't already)...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro has taken Kennedy's release better than I thought he would.

Truth- some fucker decided to show up and spam the place with a bunch of shitty threads. Had to send him on a little vacation and deleted all his stupid threads.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wished him the best in his future endeavors?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> lmao.
> 
> ADR what happened man?


The guy ahead of me put on his brakes at the same time I looked over my shoulder to get to get in the right lane. I missed rear ending him by inches.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I think Pyro was so let down by Kennedy that he just couldn't give a fuck the way you figured he would.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Derek said:


> Pyro has taken Kennedy's release better than I thought he would.
> 
> Truth- some fucker decided to show up and spam the place with a bunch of shitty threads. Had to send him on a little vacation and deleted all his stupid threads.





JBWinner said:


> Wished him the best in his future endeavors?



Or told him to fuck off and not come back?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I couldn't tell if he was just a noob or somebody trying to spam the place, so I made it a 5 day vacation.

If he tries it again, he's permanently gone. He would be right now if I wasn't in such a good mood.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's fucking awesome.

It's 3:30 in the morning for me, I'm going to bed. Laterzzzz.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I fucking love that gif :lmao

and damn ADR, at least you didn't.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Derek. 

I think I know the guy your talking about. The thread I saw about which diva was the hottest has been done to death but nothing to get permabanned over. Thanks for saving me the trouble of closing it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kenny McCormick said:


> Yeah. If I win the 20 million, i'll pay for you to come down and shout you the HOUSE WINE you want.


Kenny if you win $20 million it'll be a little more than the house wine 



WWF said:


> I'm doing fine. I'm not tired, which is good if I'm pulling an all nighter.


Another one pulling an all nighter? You two are nuts. 



Derek said:


> I couldn't tell if he was just a noob or somebody trying to spam the place, so I made it a 5 day vacation.
> 
> If he tries it again, he's permanently gone. He would be right now if I wasn't in such a good mood.


Just 5 days? Damn it Derek you're a softie sometimes.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> and damn ADR, at least you didn't.


Yeah. My day was already off to a bad start with Candice getting released. I didn't need to get into an accident on top of that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Is that a Kylie I see?
Why yes, yes it is. 

G'Day all.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes it is Jimmy.  <3
How are you?

ADR I'm glad to hear you avoided that car accident. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

<3

I'm fantabulous. 
How are you? Feeling any better?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Better than yesterday but still very run down and can't talk a lot.  How are you dear?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Aussie said:


> ADR I'm glad to hear you avoided that car accident. :$


Thanks. 

I'm sorry to hear that you've been sick.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth ~ Just watched the sunrise from my bedroom window. Quite a sight, actually. Haven't done that in YEARS.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks ADR. 

You're still awake JBW. Well done.  How does the sunrise look?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I feel like I can stay up for hours. My record's 31 hours... so far I'm at 18.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Better than yesterday but still very run down and can't talk a lot.  How are you dear?


awww :sad:

How did the doctors appointment go?

And I'm fine 
Watching the rugby.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Jim


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day JB.

sup?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Just watched this






and just trying to stay awake to see if I can best my record for staying up. You?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> I feel like I can stay up for hours. My record's 31 hours... so far I'm at 18.


I don't know how you have the energy to stay awake for 31 hours. I've done I think maybe 24 or 25 hours. That was enough for me!



Jim Coptafeel said:


> awww :sad:
> 
> How did the doctors appointment go?
> 
> ...


:$

It was alright. I definitely have the flu but I'm getting better so he didn't prescribe me anything other than bed rest and fluids. If I'm not ok in a few days then I have to go back and he'll give me some antibiotics.

I'm glad you're well....but since when did you watch rugby?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> I don't know how you have the energy to stay awake for 31 hours. I've done I think maybe 24 or 25 hours. That was enough for me!


Takes some skill I must say. And boy what a slumber it is once you finally crash. My friend said she was going to try and go crazy this week and stay up for all of it. Wonder how she's doing...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> :$
> 
> It was alright. I definitely have the flu but I'm getting better so he didn't prescribe me anything other than bed rest and fluids. If I'm not ok in a few days then I have to go back and he'll give me some antibiotics.
> 
> I'm glad you're well....but since when did you watch rugby?


DO YOU HAVE SWINE FLU?AXKLAMASHINMARX~!

I'm watching Italy vs. the Wallabies.
And I've always enjoyed union. Used to watch it all the time with my grandpa.

@JBW: Doing shit fuckin all. If I wasn't busy tomorrow/monday/tuesday/wednesday/thursday, I'd give that staying awake thing a go tbh. But as it is, I'm just chillaxin, waiting for ~2200hrs when my parents will fuck off to bed and I can game the fuck into the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JBWinner said:


> Takes some skill I must say. And boy what a slumber it is once you finally crash. My friend said she was going to try and go crazy this week and stay up for all of it. Wonder how she's doing...


Obviously a skill I have yet to acquire.  How on earth can a person possibly stay awake for a week?? She'd be a walking zombie after a couple of days. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> DO YOU HAVE SWINE FLU?AXKLAMASHINMARX~!
> 
> I'm watching Italy vs. the Wallabies.
> And I've always enjoyed union. Used to watch it all the time with my grandpa.
> ...


Other than the pork spare ribs I ate for dinner, I have no swine in me. 

Ah ok. I could've sworn you said you didn't like rugby. Must be just NRL though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the longest i've stayed awake is like 27 hours.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Other than the pork spare ribs I ate for dinner, I have no swine in me.
> 
> Ah ok. I could've sworn you said you didn't like rugby. Must be just NRL though.




I don't like NRL


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Reid you're nuts. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I don't like NRL




Ah that's what it was. I knew it was some form of rugby.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think i must be sometimes.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice save 

Troof: Exceptionally bored. 

Also, Kylie, watch this :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> I think i must be sometimes.


That wasn't hard to figure out. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nice save
> 
> Troof: Exceptionally bored.
> 
> Also, Kylie, watch this :$


Thanks. 

Awwww :$

:lmao That is awesome!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice killing of the thread, Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey be nice Ben!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be nice...as soon as my ISP's updates are finished. Nearly every Saturday, between midnight and 2am, they update, which means an unstable connection


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sux to be u.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Aww so you're going to be a grouch for another 50 minutes Ben? :$

Jimmy!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm here for the next 5 hours. So entertain me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Aww so you're going to be a grouch for another 50 minutes Ben? :$
> 
> Jimmy!!


mmmm?

Truth: Blasting some Russian's faces off with a shotgun, then stabbing them in the back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Helloooooo


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No, I'm not going to be a grouch...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi WWF. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm here for the next 5 hours. So entertain me.


Hey Jeremy. How are you? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> mmmm?
> 
> Truth: Blasting some Russian's faces off with a shotgun, then stabbing them in the back.


Hi 

Very brutal.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi
> 
> Very brutal.


Hello 

Indeed. Much fun is to be had.
(also explains why I'm not on msn :$
Can't play on xbox live and chat on msn at the same time now. too laggy:sad


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sounds like fun.  A lot more fun than sorting through a bundle of clothes and lingere for tomorrow. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hey Jeremy. How are you?


Bored outta my fuckin mind at work. So I'm killin time by reading a 80 page thread on another board about some guys prom experience. Enthralling stuff.

How about you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bored outta my fuckin mind at work. So I'm killin time by reading a 80 page thread on another board about some guys prom experience. Enthralling stuff.
> 
> How about you?


Riveting. Simply Riveting.
I saw a guy today who was obviously doing his shopping for his prom. Being dragged from store to store by mother, girlfriend and girlfriends mother? Felt a little sorry for him tbh.



> Sounds like fun.  A lot more fun than sorting through a bundle of clothes and lingere for tomorrow.:$


Pics plz. 

Are you feeling well enough to go play saleswoman?

Truth: STABBIN' SPREE~~~~~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Riveting. Simply Riveting.
> I saw a guy today who was obviously doing his shopping for his prom. Being dragged from store to store by mother, girlfriend and girlfriends mother? Felt a little sorry for him tbh.


I was badass at prom. Was a senior in high school and went with a freshman in college. Which is either completely badass or really I had no one to ask so I asked my friends friend (both were in college) who I had only met twice in hopes she would say yes out sympathy really. I like the "bad ass" story better.

Fun fact: the chick I went to prom with was Lori.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellence, Jez. Excellence.

I didn't look very badass at my prom. The limo was badass, my date was (and is) beautiful, the music was decent and I looked okay....I guess.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Tin Tin.

Hello.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* you couldn't look badass to save your life, jibs. *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> No, I'm not going to be a grouch...


Good. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Bored outta my fuckin mind at work. So I'm killin time by reading a 80 page thread on another board about some guys prom experience. Enthralling stuff.
> 
> How about you?


Wow sounds.....great. I'm surprised you don't have Miss Swift playing to get you out of your boredom. 

I'm still feeling sick but I'm sorting through my clothes and lingere for tomorrow as I have to work. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pics plz.
> 
> Are you feeling well enough to go play saleswoman?
> 
> Truth: STABBIN' SPREE~~~~~!


I don't model them. 

Not really but I desperately need money. :$

You're starting to worry me now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * you couldn't look badass to save your life, jibs. *


I know, Mocha-cha-cha. Even with a 6'1" frame, and an (apparently) sinister glare, I still don't have the heart to look or act badass.
Gentlemanly, yes. Badass, no....

Fair enough Kylie. Have fun. (Because I certainly am ;D )


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i've almsodt thrown up 5 tikmws in the nlast hours abd because i' came tnhough the back door i'm onn here


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexie 

My "prom" (we call them formals over here) was pretty shit tbh. Venue sucked, entertainment sucked, my date was/is awesomely awesome though. After-party kicked so much ass though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Wow sounds.....great. I'm surprised you don't have Miss Swift playing to get you out of your boredom.
> 
> I'm still feeling sick but I'm sorting through my clothes and lingere for tomorrow as I have to work.


I have it softly playing on my iPhone. It's helping to pass the time.

Sorry you're sick.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i've almsodt thrown up 5 tikmws in the nlast hours abd because i' came tnhough the back door i'm onn here


:lmao

Drunken Nick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lexielicious said:


> * you couldn't look badass to save your life, jibs. *


<34 you. only if youre tellijng jimmy off though


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Don't even get me started on my formal/prom. :$ I'm off to bed guys. I'm exhausted.  

Goodnight guys. <3333333


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nite Nite Kylie. 

The funny thing is, Drunken Nick is still more coherent and grammatically correct than TST.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

im trying to seduce and cyber with nick on msn.

he's turning down my advances


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Resistance is futile :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DRUNK NICK said:


> T Sweezy says:
> *i just bthrtew up
> *it stinksd
> * my parebts will killl mee
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi folks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup Jax & JBW?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Crashed around 9AM so I was only up for 20 hours, lol. Now I'm just trying to get completely awake. You?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I decided to go to bed at like 6 AM. I got tired out of nowhere. At the moment I'm just watching HAMMERTIME, MC Hammer's show.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice. I'm watching golf atm actually.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Deadly Threadly


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

what's up people?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Music. You?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

HURRR DURRRR


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

out and about the house doing odd things ~_~


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How's your cousin? 8*D


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Living with a friend yet Es?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:lmao 

They may be staying till August 1st. They still haven't made up their mind. Everything is up in the air right now so idk what the fuck is going on :sad:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice to see you lurkin'.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

blah.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've came to the conclusion that Jericho is the greatest IC champ of all time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pretty much.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*thud*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck sundays


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's Saturday night and I'm resorting to posting on here to dismiss my boredom. 

Tell me how miserable I am.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

indeed


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

It's saturday night and i'm on WF, fml.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's saturday night and i got shit to do. fml.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

COLLAPSING UNDER THE PRESSURE OF SOCIAL ANXIETY


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm on wf.

fml.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cry me a river.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

There's a fox in my socks. fml.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Tanahashi > you.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nibblin' at my dermatophytes!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fgame


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Guys, I don't want to jump to any conclusions but I think we may be nerds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I jumped to that conclusion about myself years ago.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

same here.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pfft, I'm a dork/nerd and I'll readily admit it. No need to hide who you are.

So, I didn't get any true feedback last night, so I'll ask again. I'm contemplating going down to Philips Arena this week and trading my ticket for the Royal Rumble in for a ringside seat. It's a $250 difference. I only go to PPVs in the area, which come around every two years or so, and the Royal Rumble is a big one that doesn't come around often, and a ringside experience would be something to experience.

Would you make the upgrade or stick with your already purchased ticket?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

knowing how much of a fan you are, will, go for the upgrade. the ends will justify the means.

G'Day all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why are we only a week away from the Bash and we have no vbookie for it? :side:


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm ready to put points on Rey Mysterio beating Jericho....*sigh*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm ready to bet a lot on Punk to beat the ranbow haired jobber.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

premium gold bar = fail 

lol'd


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

wat wat wat


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm ready to bet a lot on Punk to beat the ranbow haired jobber.


Truth: Smartest investment you'll ever make


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

twas failing, the image, for me at least.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Truth: Smartest investment you'll ever make


Yeah...for now. 

I wonder how long he'll hold it, I would hope it's longer than last time (unless he loses it to the one person that, at this point, will never win it, Jericho.) because he's finally getting some character development and isn't awful like last year.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Eveny Screwd said:


> twas failing, the image, for me at least.


orit.

Didja know on the paid memberships page it lists coloured usertitles as something those with a premium membership should have?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey guys


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is that the same girl in your sig and avy Es?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

F*ck bitches, get money


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I would like to hope that Punk holds the title for more than 2 months, but with the way the titles have been tossed around this year, it looks almost doubtful.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey 'Switch.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao @ servers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't appreciate you people calling beautiful females 'Bitches'.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I think Punk is actually going to get a pretty solid reign since they turning him heel during a reign which don't happen a lot. I'm probably reaching but I'm a predict 5 months. If it was up to me of course I'd have him hold it till mania 26, but yeah no chance in hell that would happen.

Edit: Hey I said no offense


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

These servers are BADASS


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Hey 'Switch.


How's it going?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

ya same girl. She has highlights in her hair in the avatar pic.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> How's it going?


I'm not even a week into summer and my sleeping schedule is already fucked up :hb: 

How are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I would like to hope that Punk holds the title for more than 2 months, but with the way the titles have been tossed around this year, it looks almost doubtful.


The only reason I'm still a little skeptical on Punk getting a short reign is because it's unheard of to have someone win 2 MITB's in a row, and MITB is a tool for creating new stars, not for throwing the title away. 

However, it's still unbelievable how much bad luck MITB's had for being a star maker. Edge is the only one that benefited from it. Edge was made after he won the belt from Cena, though he had to drop 3 weeks later because Triple H had to hog the spotlight like he does every year, RVD was busted with drugs, Kennedy's body fucked him in the ass, and Punk was the only safe choice after a ton of drug suspensions that culminated with the intended winner fucking up, hence he got a reign they didn't intend for him.

So having said that, this reign will probably be at least a 4 month reign that will place Punk as a regular main eventer.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> How are you?


Good but tired after a long day of running all over town to attend graduation parties.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KILLSWITCH~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NP.

Truth - Es is chock full of facepalm on MSN right now. :no:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats Switch~!

Going to college?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

send me an angel. rit nau. riiiit naa-AU-AU.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Okay. pieced together most of what i did last night when Sam came over. she informed me that me and her boyfriend polished off a bottle of vodka and a bottle of bourbon between us. Except i drank more than him so he was cut i beat him. He didn't throw up/pass out afterwards so i'm giving him the win


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

rawr.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

you're an idiot, nick.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

tokens of the afterlife
feeding on the blood of christ
chasing for an alibi
searching for the holyland
following the masterplan
does it matter in end?
souls unwoken
hearts unbroken
lunar rites
seize tonight


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> you're an idiot, nick.


i know that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> you're an idiot, nick.


Ya just figure that out?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

so I have shit to do tomorrow until like at 7.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Ya just figure that out?


Hardly. Just feel it's necessary to remind him every now and then.



> i know that


gud gud.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i thought sam was your g/f, nick.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lol k


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Watching Smackdown. Ziggler just pulled an Eddie.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

what do you have to do es, not that i care, just making convo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> i thought sam was your g/f, nick.


nah, just a good friend.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Good but tired after a long day of running all over town to attend graduation parties.


Lol. Graduation was awesome. I remember going to like 2 parties that night and then just chilling the next day with friends.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Might as well face it you're addicted to love RHETT TITUS


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I wish things like graduation/college were a big deal over here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've always hated school functions so I didn't even attend mine. I don't regret it, it's not my style.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Allo stale thread


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josie said:


>


rofl.

sup sXe?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much not much, still a tad annoyed at my side losing today in the NRL, but I'm over it now.

Just downloading a few new vids off youtube and gonna convert them


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Borreeeeddddd


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

probs cause the tigers suck.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Not much not much, still a tad annoyed at my side losing today in the NRL, but I'm over it now.
> 
> Just downloading a few new vids off youtube and gonna convert them


Aww damn we should have had another sig bet.  It's a damn shame I missed the game. I'll have to find a replay of it so I can sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Haha. You were lucky to win, dropped ball cost us yet again. Daine Laurie butchered a try right before halftime (he had an open line in front, needed to catch the ball and he'd of run 20 metres to score) and we'd of led at halftime. A bullshit penalty before halftime ultimately led to the end result.

Oh well, Wests can make plans for 2010 after another failed campaign. It's almost at the stage where Sheens will be under pressure to retain his job, because whatever he did in 2005 has been sorely, sorely missed since then.

What pisses me off the most is that's now the 5th game this season we've lost by 2 or less points. Had we won 3 or 4 of those, we'd be in the 8


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I can understand your frustration Ben so I won't be mean and rub in Melbourne's win. 

Do the Tigers have any chance of making the 8 this year or is it all over?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I watched that game in the club, while drinking, and there was tons of Tigers fans (old school fans) in there, because there home use to be the Lidcombe oval.

They were fuming over that Laurie, he cost them the game imo. Tigers made some really good moves.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, had Laurie of scored, the entire game would of been different. Oh well, no point in living with could of beens.

Kylie as nice as ever


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

But of course Ben.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick. 

How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I can safely say that, atm, I am highly content with life


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ohai.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick.
> 
> How are you?


I really don't know how i feel. Kind of a mix of confused, depressed, angry atm i guess


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Internet will cure anything or so I've heard.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fucking servers...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey people


Truth: Ah Life is great, I'm going to my 3rd party this weekend tonight, I have T In THe Park is a few weeks, Summer has finally arrived, oh and I'm seeing that guy in my sig 3 weeks on Tuesday 


EDIT: I seriously want to take a hard blunt object to the servers.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Servers are MMM-MAZING~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey JBW & Invincible & Craig.



Sticksy said:


> I really don't know how i feel. Kind of a mix of confused, depressed, angry atm i guess


I'm sorry to hear that Nick. I can relate to feeling like that. 

I'm here if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Is anyone else having the logo of their tab appear to be the Windows icon as opposed to the IE icon?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Nick. I can relate to feeling like that.
> 
> I'm here if you want to talk about it.


Nah its okay for now


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Kylie


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Helllloooo Kylie.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

This 'Kylie' is not recognised...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

EDIT - What on earth are you talking about Ben? 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Is anyone else having the logo of their tab appear to be the Windows icon as opposed to the IE icon?


No problems for me...then again I'm using Firefox and not IE. 



Sticksy said:


> Nah its okay for now


Ok Nick. The offer is always open if you need it. 



Craig said:


> Hey Kylie





JBWinner said:


> Helllloooo Kylie.


How are you both?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm great, just having myself some Vodka then I'm gonna head up for a bath before heading out, yourself?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm doing quite well nowadays. Just organizing plans for tonight and tomorrow. How are you doing?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I watched some episodes of Friends before. My sides were hurting from laughter.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Kylie.

Not really feeling the Tintin comics without Haddock.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ooh what episodes Kylie?

I need to watch some more of my Friends boxset acctually...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm alright thanks guys. Can't shake this damn cough which is irritating my throat. 

EDIT - Episodes of what Craig?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kylie should enter MSN rather than being quiet on facebbok 

Craig, I referred to Friends...I watched the Thanksgiving episode, and the 2 Vegas episodes. So epic!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry Ben I thought you were Kylie for a minute...

Maybe I shouldn't have started drinking at Two in the afternoon :lmao


And very nice choices there, I adore those Vegas episodes..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ben I'm not far off from heading to bed which is why I haven't logged on. :$


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sup babes?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey seabs


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

_And to think you've got a grip
look at yourself
Your lips are like two flaps of fat
they go front and back and flappity flappity flap_


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Just purchased some new Jordan's.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> hey seabs


*Hey Nick. Howdydo?*


Killswitch said:


> Truth: Just purchased some new Jordan's.


*:cool2:*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Just purchased some new Jordan's.


Nice! 

I just copped the Jordan 11's yesterday.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Hey Nick. Howdydo?*


not great, not bad either i suppose


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey all


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

It's all about style tbf


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

you what you what you what you what you what


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Role Model said:


> i am the one and only


true.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i am the one and only


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

3Dee is either singing 'Doctorin' the Tardis' or has gone mental.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel ignored b_b


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Deadly Threadly.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Top Gear in 50 minutes


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

And here's me totally forgetting. New series i take?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Recess owns


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

New Series 

Stig takes his helmet off as well


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You own.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi folks.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

We smoke that kush, and ball like swoosh


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Vincent LaSalle.

The coolest kid.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/183107-sgt-pepper.html


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Theodore Jasper "T.J." Detweiler


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

<3 you too.

I wonder who's Pete Prickly of this forum?

How it's going, btw?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Love you guys


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hate the WWE section, tbh.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> <3 you too.
> 
> I wonder who's Pete Prickly of this forum?
> 
> How it's going, btw?


About to head to a graduation party, you?



Derek said:


> I hate the WWE section, tbh.


On a moderating aspect I love it because owning n00bs with infractions & bannings is a highlight of my forum life.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Prickly is probably someone like Rajah or David.


And many people do these day's Derek, i don't usually post their much anymore because of the state of it.


And i'm real good, buying a car tomorrow, seriously want a mini cooper...


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

<3 you too.

I wonder who's Pete Prickly of this forum?

How it's going, btw?

EDIT:  Nice forum


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

BADASS servers.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> BADASS servers.


Best heel ever.

I'm doing kinda nothing. Parents aren't home which is cool. 'Futurama' is on my TV right now. Life's boring on a Sunday night. 

Pete, how much would that mini cooper cost?

Truth: I only look in the WWE section because of John Morrison. He reminds me of Jim Morrison, that's why.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

When my parents aren't home I rag with my music bumping and a blunt burning.

Good times imo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

daredevil jeff why aren't you watching top gear

they just revealed who the stig was


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

I ain't got a blunt but the music is actually a good idea. Let's hope the neighbours don't complain. :$

How's it going in school with you? Last year you were in grade 9 or 12. I dunno. American school system knowledge = zero.

EDIT: Blame me, Seb. But I've got no idea what 'Top Gear' is. Explain plz. Oh and also how could I watch it? I haven't got any English channel.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Neighbor complaints ftl.

This past year I was in year 12, but yesterday I graduated and now I look forward to shacking my ass in college.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i thought you watched top gear, my mistake ddj


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

owned


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Neighbor complaints ftl.
> 
> This past year I was in year 12, but yesterday I graduated and now I look forward to shacking my ass in college.










Awesome. College is gonna be great, I guess. I've got 2 more years 'til I graduate.



shut up seb said:


> i thought you watched top gear, my mistake ddj


Yeah  But what's that about?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

jobberator

edit it's a car show, jeff


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

OIC. I just read that it's estimated that the show has over 350 millions of viewers. Kinda f'cking impressive for a 'car show'.

Nice location, btw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's not just a car show, it's 3 middle aged men pissing about.

i.e. Turning a car into a rocket, turning an S-Class interior into a cottage, crossing the channel in homemade amphibious cars, double decker bus racing, making a 4 by 4 people carrier, having a bugatti race a plane across europe, etc...

The Stig is like a cult figure over here, he's a guy in a racing suit that never talks, never communicates, he just races all the cars they get in around the track. Well after 8 years they had him take his helmet off and it was Michael Fuckin' Schumacher.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> It's not just a car show, it's 3 middle aged men pissing about.
> 
> i.e. Turning a car into a rocket, turning an S-Class interior into a cottage, crossing the channel in homemade amphibious cars, double decker bus racing, making a 4 by 4 people carrier, having a bugatti race a plane across europe, etc...
> 
> The Stig is like a cult figure over here, he's a guy in a racing suit that never talks, never communicates, he just races all the cars they get in around the track. Well after 8 years they had him take his helmet off and it was Michael Fuckin' Schumacher.


:lmao That show sounds phenomenal. Win on so many levels. I dunno if The Stig being Schumacher is a let-down but it sounds great from my point of view. Might watch some episodes in school tomorrow.









I'm gonna go now. Talk to you later.

the BEATLES


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Let down? Michael Schumacher is never a let down. The audience exploded.

It's probably actually Damon Hill, or someone like that. It was a PR Stunt. No-one knows who it really is. Check out some stuff on YouTube, you won't be disappointed.

THE BEATLES


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

USA qualified for the semis of the Confederations Cup. I lol'd.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't they need to win and have like a six goal swing?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain will win it. They're on like a 15 game winning streak.

David Villa = God


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Well, Italy getting butchered by Brasil and them winning 3-0 was apparently enough.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> Well, Italy getting butchered by Brasil and them winning 3-0 was apparently enough.


Spain is invincible. Add to that that Il Blanquito and Senna are absent for this tourney and you've got yourself a world champ for next year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How in the Hell did the US Qualify? :lmao

Hey people.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain's team is ridiculous.

Fabregas, Iniesta, Xavi, Senna and Alonso - that's 5 world class central midfielders.

Plus they've got the best goalkeeper in the world in Casillas and the best two strikers in the world in Villa and Torres.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> Spain's team is ridiculous.
> 
> Fabregas, Iniesta, Xavi, Senna and Alonso - that's 5 world class central midfielders.
> 
> Plus they've got the best goalkeeper in the world in Casillas and the best two strikers in the world in Villa and Torres.


The fact that two of the best midfielders in the world, Alonso and Fabregas, aren't even regulars, gives you an insight on just how ridiculously amazing this team is. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SOCCER


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I refuse.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice world class midfield.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Just found an old ass copy of Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project. I'm bored, so I may install it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Doom > whatever shooter you have


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That is true. If this game completely blows (like I expect it to), I may get DOOM.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

COD4 says hi.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> COD4 says hi.


DOOM > that game.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember playing DOOM 2 but I was a kid and used the cheat codes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I am so bored I'm watching a TNA PPV.

I am so ashamed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I am so bored I'm watching a TNA PPV.
> 
> I am so ashamed.


You should.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

To be fair, I'm really just hoping for Scott Steiner to show up and say "HE'S FAT"


Plus, what other company in the world has Spider-man as a champion?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

> Orton is NOT the problem. hes doing just fine. 06-21-2009 07:05 PM -Narc- So you agree with the idiot big show mark and you give me red rep? wow buddy.


:lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think I did a pretty good job in embarrassing that guy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck off seb, you embarrassed yourself.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> I think I did a pretty good job in embarrassing that guy.


I'd have to echo that same sentiment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

shut up koscheck you piece a shit


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I hate coughing. Feels like I'm tearing a muscle near my ribs. 

Hello by the way.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

"trusted VIP member"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Kylie, sorry to hear you're still unwell .

Sup everyone?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> Truth- I am so bored I'm watching a TNA PPV.
> 
> I am so ashamed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*checks*

Nah, I still got them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*rimshot*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Aussie. :sad:

Not much, IC. Just watching some password show until Daisy of Love comes on. 8*D

you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Just watching some South Park in bed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I forgot DoL was on tonight.

Truth- Spider-man won


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut up seb said:


> shut up koscheck you piece a shit


you better watch your mouth, you little punk.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The guys get to make her some food. Should bring some good laughs.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hi Aussie.


Hey Derek, how are you?



IC said:


> Hi Kylie, sorry to hear you're still unwell .
> 
> Sup everyone?


Thanks Alex. :$ It'll be fine during the week hopefully.

How are you?



WWF said:


> Sorry to gear that, Aussie. :sad:


Thanks. I'm feeling a lot better than Friday though which is good. Fever and chills have gone. Just blocked up and have this damn cough.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. sorry to hear you're not feeling that great. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm fine thanks, got exams soon tho so gotta revise


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> I'm good. sorry to hear you're not feeling that great. Hope you feel better soon.


Glad you're well and thank you. 



IC said:


> I'm fine thanks, got exams soon tho so gotta revise


That doesn't sound like fun.  How many exams do you have?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

woohoo, found out i got 17/20 for this biomechanics assignment which means i only need 5/35 in this final exam to pass the course 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> woohoo, found out i got 17/20 for this biomechanics assignment which means i only need 5/35 in this final exam to pass the course 8*D


:cookie:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, if i didn't fuck up the midsemester exam then i'd have passed the course already though


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> woohoo, found out i got 17/20 for this biomechanics assignment which means i only need 5/35 in this final exam to pass the course 8*D


That's fantastic Nick! Congratulations.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'd mark of you got 4.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Passing is good but acing would be better although I'm only saying this because I'm on holiday.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> i'd mark of you got 4.


i'd get a conceded pass then tbfh


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Glad you're well and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound like fun.  How many exams do you have?


2 



Sticksy said:


> i'd get a conceded pass then tbfh


congrats


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> congrats


suck it up, i had 5 in 7 days. then a 3 day break before this one


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I had 6 in 3 days, so fuck you both. 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF said:


> I had 6 in 3 days, so fuck you both. 8*D


yeah but high school exams don't count. Besides, my subjects are definitely harder


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i had 5 in 3 days. tho they were easy tests.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> 2


Well the guys can tell you to suck it up but I'll sympathise with you Alex.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I had 5 in 30 days. You can still fuck off though. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tony!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Well the guys can tell you to suck it up but I'll sypathise with you Alex.


boooooooo, you suck :side:


Its sympathise btw


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Russo strikes again.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

what did he do?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WANDERLEI SILVA IS THE TNA CHAMPION~!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

mice sig


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I read the result of the KOTM match and laughed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was wondering why so many people were online, then realized there was a TNA PPV tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek/Tony i'm gonna need a run-down of Russo's incompetence plz.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

im leaving wf cause i can't trust the people in charge anymore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

shut up seb said:


> Derek/Tony i'm gonna need a run-down of Russo's incompetence plz.





Spoiler: those who still give a shit about TNA



Joe and Angle were both on the ladder at the end of the King of the Mountain match, Joe had the belt in hand. Joe hands the belt to Angle, who hangs it, and now Angle is the new champ and it looks like Joe is in the Main Event Maffia. Russo at his finest.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> Derek/Tony i'm gonna need a run-down of Russo's incompetence plz.


Well, apparently, Joe was feuding with Angle, "killing" his henchmen, but now in the King of the Mountain match, Joe somehow handed Angle the TNA World title. And by handed I mean literally handing the title with his hands.

Ye, what Derek said.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for not using the spoiler tags.



Dick.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> Spoiler: those who still give a shit about TNA
> 
> 
> 
> Joe and Angle were both on the ladder at the end of the King of the Mountain match, Joe had the belt in hand. Joe hands the belt to Angle, who hangs it, and now Angle is the new champ and it looks like Joe is in the Main Event Maffia. Russo at his finest.


What the fuck? How does that even remotely make any sense, lol


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb Derek


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the run-down

yet another stupid ending to a tna ppv. joke of a company.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And yet somehow it has lasted 7 years.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I forgot to mention that Spider-man is their X-Division champion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spiderman?

You're kidding, right?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Actually that is Daniels.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually its Kazarian.

The guy is called Suicide, but he looks like Spider-man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I remember when I actually gave a shit about TNA (Years ago when it played on a local Sports Channel @ 1AM or so) Kaz fucking owned. I miss the guy.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> boooooooo, you suck :side:
> 
> 
> Its sympathise btw


Oh shush Nick. 

I did edit my typo thank you. 



Headliner said:


> I was wondering why so many people were online, then realized there was a TNA PPV tonight.


Did the TNA section increase from 1 viewing to 5 viewing?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Did the TNA section increase from 1 viewing to 5 viewing?


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember watching TNA when it was decent.


edit- BADASS SERVERS


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I remeber watching TNA when it was like NWA/TNA.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I never remember watching TNA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I watched it on SUN Sports before anyone gave a shit about it.

Hey 'Switch.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

What's up dude?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much, just listening to some music. What's up with you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Reading over this thread in rants while my mouth is dragging on the floor in amazement.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, good stuff. I wouldn't expect that from ALMIGHTY DAVID. I'm just trolling it now. ;D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hey Kylie.


Hi Reid, how are you?



Derek said:


> I remember watching TNA when it was decent.
> 
> 
> edit- BADASS SERVERS


TNA was decent?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> Yeah, good stuff. I wouldn't expect that from ALMIGHTY DAVID. I'm just trolling it now. ;D


I'm not even going to bother the forum drama just isn't for me.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> I'm not even going to bother the forum drama just isn't for me.


You love it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey rajah and switchy, sup?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Rajah said:


> You love it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi Reid, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> TNA was decent?


 Not bad. reading Hannah's rant.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

David or Hannah?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I came, I saw, I hit the mother f*cker in the jaw?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Switch!!  How are you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome now that I've graduated HS, you?


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> Awesome now that I've graduated HS, you?


Good one. Thanks for the movie. I'll watch it later tonight.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Congratulations! How was the graduation? 

I'm alright, just getting over the flu.

EDIT - Hey Chris. I didn't think you posted in this thread anymore.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Rajah said:


> Good one. Thanks for the movie. I'll watch it later tonight.


I made sure it was a working version before I split it. I wouldn't have wanted to upload it and it end up being in French and disappoint you. <3 :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What movie did you give him?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/movies/461650-fraternity-vacation-1985-dvdrip.html


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone care to fill a final spot in Super Wildlife Mafia ?

Actually nvm.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good arvo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I hope you didn't have the swine flu Kylie :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Switch. Find the Leighton Meester sex tape for me. I'm counting on you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Leighton Meester has a sex tape?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sticksy has a sex tape?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah totally. Police have it on record if you want to pick it up. I'm just kidding they never found out


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: cbf studying for my exam tomorrow.

3 hour, open book, mainl about organising I guess. I need 49%, so i guess i'll be okay.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> I hope you didn't have the swine flu Kylie :side:


No Nick, not Swine flu. Just the normal, run of the mill, pain in the ass flu.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah totally. Police have it on record if you want to pick it up. I'm just kidding they never found out


sex tape w/ david?

or does he only go for those underage?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

he went for me when I was samantha


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not with david. he only goes for them young apparently


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Aussie said:


> EDIT - Hey Chris. I didn't think you posted in this thread anymore.


Nah, not really. But there's less hostility here at the moment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its never hostile in here :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

NICKY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco's LASERS

soon plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hai HANNAH~!, sup sweetness?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sweeter than Pure Motherfucking SHUGA~!

Truth - Bored as fuck. 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- the more i see Nicks sig, the more I wish WWE still did playboy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Maryse looks like a man in a few pics I've seen, tbh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

you must be gay then. not that there's anyuthing wrong with that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seinfeld reference ?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Rajah said:


> Nah, not really. But there's less hostility here at the moment.


Tell The Truth is hostile? Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

<3 Seinfeld.

sup Aussie?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Tell The Truth is hostile? Whatever gave you that idea?


Read Hannah's rant and then you'll understand.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

tl;dr.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wat..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> tl;dr.


thats because you're a douche and you can't read 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

This is a NO PUTDOWN ZONE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hypocrite*

8*D


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

hypicrite.

@ sticksy


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hypocrite.

And yes I am.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Such amazing servers.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks wwf for correcting my mistake before i even posted it.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF is a fuckin ninja.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

wwf can predict the future


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> <3 Seinfeld.
> 
> sup Aussie?


Ugh I have never found Seinfeld funny.

Hey mate. Just watching Top Gear and resting. You?



the king of kings said:


> Read Hannah's rant and then you'll understand.


I'm up to the last few pages.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I
AM
JESUS


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The raptor kind ?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> hypicrite.
> 
> @ sticksy


Nice spelling and it isn't hypocritical in the slightest so nice to see you have a complete lack of understanding of the English language.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Ugh I have never found Seinfeld funny.
> 
> Hey mate. Just watching Top Gear and resting. You?


 Blasphemy! Seinfeld is amazing. Plus that George... what I wouldn't do to him. :cool2:

Watching How I Met Your Mother. Elliot from Scrubs is on it. 


*EDIT:* RAPTOR JESUS~!

sup sticksy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Invincible said:


> The raptor kind ?


The Panda Kind.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Blasphemy! Seinfeld is amazing. Plus that George... what I wouldn't do to him. :cool2:
> 
> Watching How I Met Your Mother. *Elliot from Scrubs* is on it.
> 
> ...


Sarah Chalke is the name of the actress


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WWF said:


> The Panda Kind.


My dog looks like a panda, a red panda.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice imput Sticksy.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Top Gear > Your Favourite TV show


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Nice imput Sticksy.


*input :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Craig said:


> Top Gear > Your Favourite TV show


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I SEE WHAT U DID THAR


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Invincible said:


>


But FMA doesn't have Michael Schumacher...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Craig this is the Aussie Top Gear, not the brilliant original. 

BKB it isn't blasphemy. Seinfeld is just not funny.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Sarah Chalke is the name of the actress


She's quite the attractive one.

Truth: SCRUBSSCRUBSSCRUBS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seinfeld is pretty funny.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Wait... There's an Aussie Top Gear?


I knew there was a German one and a failed American one, never knew there was an Aussie one...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Aussie one has lasted 2 series. That makes it better than the German one and American one combined.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well that's not a great task Rolf


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> She's quite the attractive one.
> 
> Truth: SCRUBSSCRUBSSCRUBS


Definitely.

watching scrubs now instead of studying properly 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

obv, but the point stands.

Aussie Top Gear doesn't have the popularity of UK TG, because it's new, it airs on a pretty unpopular tv station and the first series was a total failure because all it did was directly rip of TG UK. Using the same pun humour, the same format, layout etc etc etc, but in a timeslot of 45 mins instead of 60, and with presenters that had much less charisma.

Now they've started to come into their own, and the result is a lot more entertaining show that will only get better.

Mind you, TG UK is just epic. Although uTorrent is telling me it's going to take a week and a half to download the first ep of the new series. FUCK.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Craig said:


> Wait... There's an Aussie Top Gear?
> 
> 
> I knew there was a German one and a failed American one, never knew there was an Aussie one...


Yeah there is.  It's in its 2nd season. 1st season wasn't any good but this season has improved a lot.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Definitely.
> 
> watching scrubs now instead of studying properly 8*D


Thatta boy.

I'm on holidays now so I don't need to worry about studying. 8*D


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Mind you, TG UK is just epic. Although uTorrent is telling me it's going to take a week and a half to download the first ep of the new series. FUCK.


It's fucking worth it my boy....

Seriously 'twas amazing


Although I say that about any of the "Race" episodes...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Indeed. I just told uTorrent to fuck off (srsly) and am now streaming it on youtube.

fuck shaping. this is going to take fucking forever. Hopefully by the time I've finished dinner, the first 3 parts will be loaded.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seinfeld > Aussie


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

bullshit kenny, bullshit.
Kylie makes me laugh. Seinfeld makes me switch channel.

btw, How are you feeling Kylie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!! 



Kenny McCormick said:


> Seinfeld > Aussie


Hush you. 

Seinfeld is one of the most unfunny shows on TV ever. The 7.00pm news on ABC is more entertaining.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seinfeld>pretty much anything.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seinfeld is the best sitcom ever.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kylie doesn't make me laugh, Seinfeld does on occasion. So by your logic does that mean Seinfeld is better than Kylie, jimmy? 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm ok Jimmy. Still run down and blocked up and my cough is driving me insane. Other than that I'm alright. How are you?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Seinfeld makes me switch channel.


You're going to hell.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yes i was just pointing out the flaw in Jimmy's logic. Didn't say i liked Seinfeld more than you


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick I don't help the world with laughter. I help with cuddles.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck i love this forum and its amazing servers. makes me feel special by replying to a post from the future :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AS long as you don't go all Scanners on us we're fine Nick..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy fuck :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why am i not surprised to find out when i googled scanners that you're talking about a 1981 science fiction horror film? :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> yes i was just pointing out the flaw in Jimmy's logic. Didn't say i liked Seinfeld more than you


I never said you did.  

I feel special now though. Thank you Nick.  <3


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> why am i not surprised to find out when i googled scanners that you're talking about a 1981 science fiction horror film? :side:


Well it is me we're talking about

Although I was more talking about you doing what happens in this gif:



Spoiler:  extreme Gore


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Invincible said:


> Holy fuck :lmao


Please tell me that wasn't a actually a anime.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea. I just typed in 'demotivator' in google and got it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

YEAH ITS REAL 
REAL GOOD


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ben.... That sig/Avy combo is awesome...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> Seinfeld is the best sitcom ever.


Blackadder says hello.



> I'm ok Jimmy. Still run down and blocked up and my cough is driving me insane. Other than that I'm alright. How are you?


:sad:

Get drunk off cough mixture! It'll make you feel better, and provide us with the laffs.
(And it will also further my theory re. Kylie, humour and seinfeld).

And I'm fine. A little bored, but fine. Trying to limit my net usage while I wait for TG to buffer. 

Truth: 

PUSH IT 
PUSH IT REAL GOOD


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Blackadder says hello.


Uh okay


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Blackadder owns.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Blackadder says hello.
> 
> :sad:
> 
> ...


Blackadder is beyond epic.

I ran out of cough mixture and can't afford to buy anymore.  It's a pain in the ass because I'm up most of the night coughing.

So I'm very sorry but unless I start on the spirits, there's no drunk Kylie tonight. 

Awwww but that means less time to flirt chat. :sad:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How much does cough syrup cost? You could also drink jager, it taste like cough syrup at least.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Probably not a whole lot but I'm broke until Friday. 

Why buy Jager when I can just grab bourbon or vodka from here and drink it straight?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

please don't talk about vodka and bourbon. after saturday night i'm genuinely thinking about giving up completely on alcohol. And its not for some bullshit "never going to drink that much again" reason either


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Blackadder is beyond epic.
> 
> I ran out of cough mixture and can't afford to buy anymore.  It's a pain in the ass because I'm up most of the night coughing.
> 
> ...


awww 
That's no good.
Still, I'll be up most of the night so I can keep you company 

Nick, I'm skeptical.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't really care if you think i'm serious or not tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

im

straight

edge


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> im
> 
> straight
> 
> edge


and that just shows why i'm rarely serious on here


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

this isnt a place for serious business, you know that. No good can come from it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> please don't talk about vodka and bourbon. after saturday night i'm genuinely thinking about giving up completely on alcohol. And its not for some bullshit "never going to drink that much again" reason either


Wow must have had a bad night to consider giving up alcohol!



Jim Coptafeel said:


> awww
> That's no good.
> Still, I'll be up most of the night so I can keep you company
> 
> Nick, I'm skeptical.


I know, I'm sowwy.  

Yay!! Sounds good to me. 

EDIT - Hi Ben


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> this isnt a place for serious business, you know that. No good can come from it.


yeah pretty much



Aussie said:


> Wow must have had a bad night to consider giving up alcohol!


It wasn't just that night or how much a drank. It was merely the final straw and was really just a fucking wake up call tbh as it tied in with what i'd been thinking about other shit i have atm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KYLIE


i got wrecked on friday night and for once in the morning i didn't regret any of my actions


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you Ben?



Sticksy said:


> It wasn't just that night or how much a drank. It was merely the final straw and was really just a fucking wake up call tbh as it tied in with what i'd been thinking about other shit i have atm.


I guess you could count yourself lucky. Not many people ever get a wake up call.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* psssh. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey lexie, how are you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EVENTFUL


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Very.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sickening


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wat...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Huh?.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* :sad: Truth: Just found out Misawa died :sad: *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Even wrestling news is hard to come by in Indonesia?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* :lmao

I haven't been keeping up with news recently. Just saw it today. *


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Truth: I'm in tell the truth telling the truth.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

How truthful.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Last week's wrestling weeklies are all up now. Now I can look forward to this weeks.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> KYLIE
> 
> 
> i got wrecked on friday night and for once in the morning i didn't regret any of my actions


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkjhMLh1MFQ&feature=related


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

man i loved that guy back in the day, his boner over austin was quite brilliant


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

best i evah had


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> man i loved that guy back in the day, his boner over austin was quite brilliant


ONE MORE TIME

ONE MORE TIME


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao i was removed from the stalker rant


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

ben you think i can get a name change to wuthering ise


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah i dont see why not, would be epic.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

i requested it, hopefully they dont cockblock me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv0azq9GF_g

btw


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

isaac wat said:


> i requested it, hopefully they dont cockblock me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv0azq9GF_g
> 
> btw


so perfect


and yeah they should do it, you havent pissed anyone off lately.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-I got removed from Hannah's rant. Even though what i was saying was on-topic.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Uploading last nights TNA PPV atm.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Joe handed the belt to his arch nemesis. Nice booking.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> Joe handed the belt to his arch nemesis. Nice booking.







No coincidence it's the same guy booking.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well this is the same guy who thought it'd be a great idea to have one of your top faces be accused of sexual harassment. What do you expect.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What a disgrace to wrestling. HULK STILL RULES to me though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not to me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The greatest wrestling persona of all times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You must love aimlessly following the crowd.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Randy Savage > Hulk Hogan


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What?

Why would I like Dolph Ziggler and Goldust then?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

At least they still have Golddust suffering from teritz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> What?
> 
> Why would I like Dolph Ziggler and Goldust then?


Who knows. 

I'm an Austin fan myself, so I know about liking a giantly over wrestler, although he actually did things that were entertaining to earn his following. Hogan was just a typical arrogant, loudmouth American who shoved his country down my throat.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Who knows.
> 
> I'm an Austin fan myself, so I know about liking a giantly over wrestler, although he actually did things that were entertaining to earn his following. Hogan was just a typical arrogant, loudmouth American who shoved his country down my throat.


Seemed to work though.

I guess I like him because despite how majorly fake he made wrestling look, he still went on to be the most popular superstar in history. I just like his style.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't care less if it worked, if I was a fan of everyone who's gimmick worked I wouldn't despise what I see on the WWE today.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Randy Savage > Hulk Hogan


Totally. Started watching the Ultimate Macho Man Randy Savage collection at work yesterday (had to special order it). The matches are great but the commentary in between about his career is totally crapped on by Matt Striker and Maria. Matt Striker's impersonation of Savage sounds more like Popeye then Savage.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So he doesn't even comment on his own dvd?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> So he doesn't even comment on his own dvd?


Apparently not but I've only watched the first few matches on the 1st disc.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I was 6 when Hogan won the belt. I grew up to him and loved every minute of it. That's all that matters to me, tbh.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WCW days were the best for Hulk Hogan imo


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

He was IT every Monday night

edit: nice servers


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

But he wasn't training, praying, or taking vitamins at that time?

edit: badass


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Just bought a new computeeer! WOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cool beans


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Good for you.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I shot the sheriff

but i did not shoot the thread.




OH!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't believe you.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have proof.


So i just read through the David rant. That ended quite anti-climatic didn't it...Kind of like sex with russians.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

the forum's dead again


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It's because you touch yourself in bed at night.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i should probably stop then

edit: sup Jim?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Raw better own tonight. Probably won't, though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

shit effin a.

I decided to wake up early(ish) today, so I could watch Top Gear before I go out. But it hasn't finished streaming some of the parts yet....and I overslept by an hour.

awesome, rit.

How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day Kylie 

How are you feeling?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm good thanks Jim, this forum has been entertaining today.

Hey Kylie~! How's the flu?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Aussie. How are ya?

Truth - Cena just said Hell. Can he do that anymore? ;D


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Call of Duty 4!!~


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

bump.....


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Hello Kylie


Hey Mike.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> G'Day Kylie
> 
> How are you feeling?


Jimmy!  

I'm ok for the most part. Still have that cough though.  How are you?



IC said:


> Hey Kylie~! How's the flu?


Hi Alex.  Flu is slowly getting better thanks. My cough is still pretty bad though. How are you?



WWF said:


> Hey Aussie. How are ya?
> 
> Truth - Cena just said Hell. Can he do that anymore? ;D


Not bad thanks mate, how are you?

Oh no! It might affect their PG rating! 



Bubba T said:


> Call of Duty 4!!~


Bubba T! Haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Hey Mike. How are you?


Sleepy, how are you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm fine thanks, a bit bored though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy!
> 
> I'm ok for the most part. Still have that cough though.
> How are you?




That's no good. Not fun at all. 
I am fine...going to head out soonish to a mates house, but not before some CoD4 and breakfast.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Truth: So happy Candice was released 

Hai guys *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well Alex you need to find something to entertain yourself then. 



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Sleepy, how are you?


Have a nap Mike.  I'm alright thanks, still a little unwell though.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello ladies. 

Guys too I guess


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lexielicious said:


> * Truth: So happy Candice was released
> 
> Hai guys *


Im not


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Call of Duty 4!!~


...is mundane


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * Truth: So happy Candice was released
> 
> Hai guys *


G'Day Lexie.

How are you?



> ...is mundane


Don't be such a shity troll, Es.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

If I was trolling I would have just been saying that for some laughable replies (IE yours), but I was being serious so ya, not trolling, just "telling the truth."


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * Truth: So happy Candice was released
> 
> Hai guys *


I haven't seen you on here in ages, I assumed you'd left again lol.



Certs said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Guys too I guess


"The Great" Certs


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* morning jibs

headache :sad: *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> ...is mundane


what a shitty opinion


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

IC said:


> I haven't seen you on here in ages, I assumed you'd left again lol.


* Crappy internet gets in the way :sad:

Plus, its only been a couple of weeks.  

Hai Alex *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> If I was trolling I would have just been saying that for some laughable replies (IE yours), but I was being serious so ya, not trolling, just "telling the truth."


Make me a banner, you cock.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * morning jibs
> 
> headache :sad: *


awww. That's no good.

Are you on holidays at the mo?

Truth: Got a scratch on the back of my neck that rubs against the collar of my shirt. fuck it's annoying.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

ok ok, soon WWF ~_~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> That's no good. Not fun at all.
> I am fine...going to head out soonish to a mates house, but not before some CoD4 and breakfast.


No it's not fun. Doesn't help I'm run off my feet at work. :$

I'm glad you're well Jim. Sounds like you have a good day ahead of you. 



Lexielicious said:


> * Truth: So happy Candice was released
> 
> Hai guys *


Hi Lexie. 



Certs said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Guys too I guess


Very smooth there. 

How are you?



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Im not


Mike it was for the best though. We all know Candice barely had enough skill.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> awww. That's no good.
> 
> Are you on holidays at the mo?
> 
> Truth: Got a scratch on the back of my neck that rubs against the collar of my shirt. fuck it's annoying.


* Yeah, im on holidays. It's relatively short though  


Eveny Screwd said:



ok ok, soon WWF ~_~

Click to expand...

He can wait. make mine 



Aussie said:



No it's not fun. Doesn't help I'm run off my feet at work. :$

I'm glad you're well Jim. Sounds like you have a good day ahead of you. 



Hi Lexie. 



Very smooth there. 

How are you?



Mike it was for the best though. We all know Candice barely had enough skill. 

Click to expand...

Hi Kylieee 

Truth: I'm heading off guys, see ya later tonight. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, I can't wait. 



Eveny Screwd said:


> ok ok, soon WWF ~_~


Yay 8*D


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

suppp?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Listening to music and bored, you?


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

truth: I've lost *all respect* for Morgan Freeman this is in fact true:






That is disgusting if he in fact has had 10 year affair with his own granddaughter!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw was better than I expected it would be.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> truth: I've lost *all respect* for Morgan Freeman this is in fact true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww or disturbing? 

I think both.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Browsing the web from the new iPhone is crazy fast. Love it. 

I'm chillin at the laundromat right now. That's gangsta.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> truth: I've lost *all respect* for Morgan Freeman this is in fact true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it his granddaughter or step granddaughter?

Then again either way still very disturbing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi everyone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Agreed. I highly doubt that Lucious Fox fucked his granddaughter.


edit- GOT DAM SERVERS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Morgan Freeman thing just seems like a big silly rumor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just actually looked at the video and the video itself is rather hilarious LMAO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I just thought it was stupid, but whatever.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Bang Bang boogie to bang bang boogie :lmao wow thats funny as hell but if true thats sick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If he did do it, I hope he taped it and then did some voice over work.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I don't think it's true. Then again I can't comprehend the idea of a man having an affair with his own flesh and blood granddaughter.

But god only knows in this day and age.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I don't think it's true. Then again I can't comprehend the idea of a man having an affair with his own flesh and blood granddaughter.
> 
> But god only knows in this day and age.


It's not his actual granddaughter, it's a step granddaughter. That video even says that, but I know you don't have sound at work, so yeah.

Anyone is capable of anything.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Gord. 

I thought as much. It's still disturbing though as even though it's not a blood relation, he's still considered a "father figure" (well in this case grandfather figure).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello. 

It's a little creepy hearing the word "granddaughter", but I don't see why it's that big a deal. It's between them, I have no business in it. Besides, if you're 17 and you can't decide whether or not you wanna get fucked, you better just give up right now because life is way harder than that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Exactly. It's the whole "granddaughter" bit that creeps me out.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I like to come in and out of here.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^ @ Pyro
Dave Chappelle line there I caught that, lol. Good stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm a Dave fan. 

He used it in a similar context too.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah when he was talking about the R-Kelly pissing on the underage girl, lol. Dave Chappelle is my favorite comedian so yeah. His show was one of my favorite shows ever before he went and lost it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dave used to be my favourite comedian, but that was around 1998-99.

He's nowhere near George Carlin, who still remains now and probably forever the best comedian ever. Nowhere near Lewis Black. Nowhere near Chris Rock. I also much prefer Patton Oswalt, Louis CK, Robert Schimmel, etc, but Dave is still great at what he does. Just a little overrated.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm a Dave Batista fan too. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Evan a panda could beat up Batista, and pandas are piss weak. 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pandas? Piss Weak? You high? 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Batista owns, hard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And falls harder. 2 months back and he's already out. Yet they throw away a top future guy because he had a few injuries that all happened over a year apart from each other, and 2 of them were because the opponent didn't do what they were told. Amazing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> Pandas? Piss Weak? You high? 8*D


:side:

Nah, look at it. It's so furry. Couldn't beat up a fly. Sure, it could beat up Big Dave because he's a cripple (and Kennedy for that matter), but it's still piss weak. 8*D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That smiley creeps me out.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> That smiley creeps me out.


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That smiley would be great if it wasn't for that terrible white outline.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

BKB Star. said:


> 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


Nightmares 4 life


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Pyro, although your love of Conan is strong, as is mine. I just am beginning to fall in love more and more with Craig Fergerson.

After Conan left late night and I refused to watch Fallon I've been watching his show and its simply amazing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Dave used to be my favourite comedian, but that was around 1998-99.
> 
> He's nowhere near George Carlin, who still remains now and probably forever the best comedian ever. Nowhere near Lewis Black. Nowhere near Chris Rock. I also much prefer Patton Oswalt, Louis CK, Robert Schimmel, etc, but Dave is still great at what he does. Just a little overrated.





Carlin is easily the greatest comedian ever. RIP.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Words of truth.

Not much of a Ferguson fan from what I've seen. 

I only watch Leno and Conan. You're right though, Jimmy Fallon is utter shit. Why his audience laughs I have no idea, maybe it's a laugh track and they just take footage of another audience than his laughing and edit that into the show. That's gotta be it.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Fallon is god awful. I've sat threw a couple of his shows. His monologues are just terrible. Its like 2 minutes long and no one laughs. and his skits suck and his interactions with guests are lame. I live in New York, I'd go see his show just to boo him throughout. 

As for Craig, I had an idea of who he was and seen some small material and I brushed him off. But once I started watching entire episodes constantly I found out how great he is. Highly recommend him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You can't really judge the guy this early. He's only had the show for a couple months and is still probably getting accustom to it all. Everyone sucks in the beginning.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think all of those shows suck, tbf.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think everyone sucks in the beginning, but w/e.

Only one as bad as him is that Letterman, what a shit comic he is. Dude just isn't funny at all, no idea how he got to be big. I have to admit I like his top ten lists, those are funny, but he never made me laugh otherwise.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

That because the guys old. Lettermans been doing it for like 30 years and he was the originator of the Late Night franchise. 

But yeah he was never that funny, at least in the span I've watched him. I don't judge him much because I respect what hes done for these types of shows. He appeals to the older crowd for sure.

But Fallon can't improve he just doesn't have it. How that tool gets more ratings then Craig is beyond me. I need to spread Craig awareness. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Leno needs to get his ass back on TV so I can LOL again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Postage said:


> That because the guys old. Lettermans been doing it for like 30 years and he was the originator of the Late Night franchise.
> 
> But yeah he was never that funny, at least in the span I've watched him. I don't judge him much because I respect what hes done for these types of shows. He appeals to the older crowd for sure.
> 
> But Fallon can't improve he just doesn't have it. How that tool gets more ratings then Craig is beyond me. I need to spread Craig awareness. :side:


He gets more ratings because he's taking over Conan's show. Craig Ferguson took over for Craig Kilborn, not exactly the most high end talk show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWF said:


> Leno needs to get his ass back on TV so I can LOL again.




The only thing I ever hated about Leno is that he often tries to force a joke on you to laugh when it didn't get the immediate response he wanted.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Pyro™;7378591 said:


> He gets more ratings because he's taking over Conan's show. Craig Ferguson took over for Craig Kilborn, not exactly the most high end talk show.


Yeah Kilborn was a trainwrek. 

But seriously the amount of talent between Craig has over Fallon is ridiculous. Is it because he is 'modern' and has an 'urban' house band?

I'll never get some people. *sigh*

I'm also awaiting Lenos return although a break from him is good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Went to chiropractor today, said my collarbone had popped out of place. Tons of fun getting it back in the right spot


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That means your still posting while injured? Gutsy effort I'd say.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone should create a thread about Randy Orton. That'd be original.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was earlier today, but it had been bugging me for nearly a week before I got it taken care of. The pain was discomforting, but not unbearable.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Invincible said:


> Someone should create a thread about Randy Orton. That'd be original.





Why not a "I hate Cena" thread? Those were awesome in 2006-2007!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol I know the Raw section is flooded with them saying the exact same thing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I would've trolled the shit out of them but I don't care enough.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There's enough trolling go on as it is.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The TNA section is just as bad. The moment you question TNA's booking they call you a blind WWE mark. :lmao


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I hate that that's why I hardly post in the TNA section. That section is too defensive about everything if your a fan of WWE more than TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Any TN Amarks that say that the WWE as a whole is worse than TNA, all you need to say is "Smackdown" because it should shut them the hell up unless they are blind marks like Mankind213494539412.

Smackdown right now is the best show in wrestling by a large margin.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It was pretty inevitable people would turn on Orton when the double double E didn't push him like he was Brock Lesnar with a Goldberg streak.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Oh god that guy, lol him or jeller. Jeller might be worse since he's on this whole Vince is the devil trip, and calls any TNA guy who leaves TNA a sell out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Layla and Eve put on a match last week that was better than expected.


edit- GOT DAM SERVERS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Morrison + Punk + Jericho + Mysterio + Edge + Jeff + Shelton = Quality matches. Add in the fact that Dolph's amazing and the divas over there aren't half bad wrestlers (well, minus Layla and Eve), and the show pretty much owns.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Undertaker should come back tho.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd love to see him feud with Jericho once Jericho/Rey is over.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

BKB Star. said:


> Morrison + Punk + Jericho + Mysterio + Edge + Jeff + Shelton = Quality matches. Add in the fact that Dolph's amazing and the divas over there aren't half bad wrestlers (well, minus Layla and Eve), and the show pretty much owns.


You know Smackdown owns when they make a Khali feud semi entertaining. 

And as said Layla and Eve actually put on a solid match. If Eve keeps at it she can be good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Layla and Eve put on a match last week that was better than expected.
> 
> 
> edit- GOT DAM SERVERS


Smackdown does have the better divas wrestling wise I think.



BKB Star. said:


> Morrison + Punk + Jericho + Mysterio + Edge + Jeff + Shelton = Quality matches. Add in the fact that Dolph's amazing and the divas over there aren't half bad wrestlers (well, minus Layla and Eve), and the show pretty much owns.


I'd add Charlie Haas to that list as well. Sure he's a jobber but he still pretty good in the ring.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's not really needed atm. Leave him for awhile, then bring him back after SummerSlam when we start kicking it with a Jericho feud.

Edit: Never saw Eve vs Layla.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah they had a match on Superstars that was pretty decent with a cool finish.

And as for Taker if it was up to me and possible I'd swap Taker and HBK. HBK on SD and Taker on Raw. But then again I wanna see Jericho/Taker so idk.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We don't get Superstars over here. =/

And Swagg, I love Haas, though he's not wrestling on SD every week like the others. He's been getting more time lately which is promising.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah they had a match on Superstars that was pretty decent with a cool finish.
> 
> And as for Taker if it was up to me and possible I'd swap Taker and HBK. HBK on SD and Taker on Raw. But then again I wanna see Jericho/Taker so idk.


Taker can feud with Jericho and Punk on SD and then face Cena @ WM. He wouldn't need to change brands until next year (if he doesn't retire)


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Taker/Cena Wrestlemania would interest me. Although I don't think they want Cena to face the older guys anymore at Wrestlemania. They still need to milk Cena/Batista before Big Dave retires.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They screwed Cena vs Batista up pretty bad the first time. =/


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The feud was pretty bad but the match was excellent


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BKB Star. said:


> They screwed Cena vs Batista up pretty bad the first time. =/





It definitely didn't get the build or the time placement [Only Summerslam???] it deserved. I think they could pull out a 3.5 star match at Wrestlemania that can further a storyline [Likely with a heel turn at the end].


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fuck that, their first match was ****1/2* atleast and it was only a teaser. They could easily penetrate ****** at Mania.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- Jimmy Fallon sucks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Invincible said:


> The feud was pretty bad but the match was excellent


As you should expect with Cena. He always steps up on a big stage against a big opponent. The feud did totally suck though.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> It definitely didn't get the build or the time placement [Only Summerslam???] it deserved. I think they could pull out a 3.5 star match at Wrestlemania that can further a storyline [Likely with a heel turn at the end].


At one point SummerSlam was WWE's number two Pay per View every year (nowadays it's not always that big), so I guess they tried to give it that big feel. unfortunately, it seemed like a last minute decision to put the match on the card to try to make it seem bigger. Their feud absolutely sucked dick because of this.


As far as a rating goes, I've only seen it once, but I'd say it was a solid ***1/2. I need to rewatch that sometime.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm dreading the possibility of this Hunter|Orton feud continuing.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I hate overtime.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was surprised at how much i enjoyed that match.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Orton vs Tripper shall go to SummerSlam for HIAC.

How are you Aussie? Feeling any better?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was hoping for a HIAC at GAB.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cena/Batista from Slam '08 was 4 stars at the very least. I would be tempted to go a little higher too.

I'm not really bothered what they go with at Mania as long as it's Cena/Taker or Cena/Batista - and Michaels gets an opponent he can sink his teeth into. Mysterio is the best worker around atm, i'd mark like a schoolgirl for Michaels/Mysterio at Wrestlemania. If not, idk, Michaels/Christian. Would love to see Michaels/Swagger at some point before Michaels hangs up his boots.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Invincible said:


> I'm dreading the possibility of this Hunter|Orton feud continuing.


Likewise.

Shawn Michaels plz.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm getting there slowly thanks mate. Just have a god awful cough to deal with now. 

How are you?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> Cena/Batista from Slam '08 was 4 stars at the very least. I would be tempted to go a little higher too.
> 
> I'm not really bothered what they go with at Mania as long as it's Cena/Taker or Cena/Batista - and Michaels gets an opponent he can sink his teeth into. Mysterio is the best worker around atm, i'd mark like a schoolgirl for Michaels/Mysterio at Wrestlemania. If not, idk, Michaels/Christian. Would love to see Michaels/Swagger at some point before Michaels hangs up his boots.





I'm hoping Shawn puts over someone newer at the next Wrestlemania. He has a limited amount of opportunities left to make someone look golden at a Wrestlemania and having it be Rey Mysterio would just be a waste.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm getting there slowly thanks mate. Just have a god awful cough to deal with now.
> 
> How are you?


That's no good.  At least you're getting there though, I guess.

I'm good thanks. About to have some dinner soon.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

having an epic drug conversation on omegle, atm.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Steady my shaky hands.
Shut off the worlds demands
to get the facts down.
Do you understand?

Truth: I've eaten far too much popcorn....


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No such thing.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

We went through 4 of those microwave bags of popcorn + 3 packets of starburst and a pack of fantales.
Far too much junk food, imo.
(was awesome tho )


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you have a party or something?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josie said:


> you have a party or something?


My friend is getting her wisdom teeth out tomorrow, so we decided to crash at another mates of mine and watch movies for a few hours. She wanted some company, and we educated her on the virtues of gore flicks and guy ritchie films.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

nice. should have hired out movies where the dentists do evil things.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lol. It was bad enough sitting through 28 Days Later.
She got pretty fuckin freaked out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pandas.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

where.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

bannur.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

disappointed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

this banner sux.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck you


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck you WWF. Back off the fuckin penguins.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

3 stages of dead thread


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Recess.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

TJ <3's Spinnelli (sp?)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not even sure myself

how are ya efriend?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

tru. fuck that was a cheesy show.

I'm fine, fine, fine...because I'm watching the new Top Gear 

How are yooo?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The RECESS banner needs Guy in it instead of Gus.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Has the stig revealed himself yet Jim?

And possibly, I love recess and everything about it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Has the stig revealed himself yet Jim?
> 
> And possibly, I love recess and everything about it.


Not quite. Clarkson's testing the Lotus atm. Looks fucking magnificent.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Indeed it is, effin fast, but the next car, you will find out...is something else.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Indeed. Enter Lord Stigworth.
And a massive SWERVE~~~! 
(Yeah, I've seen this bit)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Top_Gear#The_Stig

lolwut.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

lmao.

i'm off out. safe mans x


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wowzers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Josie said:


> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Top_Gear#The_Stig
> 
> lolwut.


:shocked:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol at who edited it. i didn't write the first part.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It's Saturday morning, and the continuing adventures of *THE BLACK SHADOW* continue...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

deaddddd


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents...

EDIT - KENNY!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KYLIE!!!!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

aussie fastrack my name change request


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see what the new name is.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

isaac wat said:


> aussie fastrack my name change request


And if I don't?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

ill embarrass you in public


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

eye say ick.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Isaac you've got nothing on me....I think.

Jimmy!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The one and only, KylieKylie 

How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Very tired my dear. I worked until after 8.00pm tonight. :$

How are you?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

guys fuck the small talk say something fuckin interesting


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm tired so I have an excuse to make small talk.

Besides, it wouldn't hurt you to come up with something.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I would say something good, but then i saw Issac's sig.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kylie needs to get onto MSN tbh


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Very tired my dear. I worked until after 8.00pm tonight. :$
> 
> How are you?


That sounds terribly un-fun. :sad:
Has the cough cleared up?

And I'm fine, about to head off to bed though.



> guys fuck the small talk say something fuckin interesting


blah blah blah.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

For the first time in a week it's not raining - what a fuckin' surprise.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You want interesting? Hmm...

It is suggested by some that modern man actually descends from the canine family, which lays reason as to why we can have so much control over dogs etc


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MOTHER FUCKER it started raining again.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> You want interesting? Hmm...
> 
> It is suggested by some that modern man actually descends from the canine family, which lays reason as to why we can have so much control over dogs etc


thats the shit right thurr


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It is also suggested by some, that aliens exist and that the world will come to an end in 2012; that Hitler became insane due to a rejection from a jewish girl who he was smitten with. 

My point is that while interesting, it's complete, unsubstantiated, subjective bullshit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Kylie needs to get onto MSN tbh


Not tonight Ben. I have to be up for work again in just over 5 hours. Sowwy. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> That sounds terribly un-fun. :sad:
> Has the cough cleared up?
> 
> And I'm fine, about to head off to bed though.


It was until about 8.30 when my boss, my manager and I went out to dinner. 

No the cough hasn't cleared up at all. 

Bed sounds like a wonderful idea about now.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie in da building~!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That's some consolation, I guess.
:sad:
Indeed, hence why I'm heading off right now. Got a dentists appointment @ 8AM tomorrow. *ugh* 
(Which means I have to be out of the house @ 7:20 to get there) epic *ugh*.

Nite Nite Boiz n' gurrlz.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Switch!! 

Damn it, I'm going to bed soon


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Not tonight Ben. I have to be up for work again in just over 5 hours. Sowwy.










And to think, I was going to let you know something


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ben, don't tease. It's not polite.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm never polite :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Are you as badass as these servers are?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ben, point well taken. 

Switch I don't think anyone could possibly be as badass as the servers are.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*HELLO!*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree Aussie even though I try!

Seabs...welcome sir. How have you been?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

X GON GIVE IT TO YA


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can't complain myself Switch. You? Bangin theme btw.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Washed up imo


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Haven't heard of old zibit in a long time.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

He got caught up with Pimp My Ride and his acting career.

:lmao rit?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wasn't his best carear move.*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> I agree Aussie even though I try!
> 
> Seabs...welcome sir. How have you been?


I know you try Switch and that just makes you even more awesome.  <3

I'm heading to bed gents. Bye.  <3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cya Kylie.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi and bye K.

And yeah, some rappers just take the wrong paths.

and then of course there's the new rising star named joaquin phoenix...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> X GON GIVE IT TO YA


 that's from a dmx song


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Aye, but we were talking about washed up rappers.


DMX is just a bad person.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I know you try Switch and that just makes you even more awesome.  <3


My heart is beating rapidly over this...please stop Aussie you're just lifting me off my feet.

Cya


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

3dizzle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Haiy0*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3Dee said:


> 3dizzle


Self push?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to go out of my and say that the Undertaker is the most over guy in the WWE.

fuck Cena
fuck Hardy
fuck Mysterio

it's all about Mean Mark Calloway.....(sp)


and face pop for 3dizzle x


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I liked the days where Hardy and Mysterio were mid carders.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I liked the days where Hardy was in TNA or ROH fucking himself up, but not for my eyes to see.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I advise everyone to see his "match" in ROH. Quite the spectacle.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw a 30 second clip on YT and it was worthy of busting a nut all over it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching this weeks ROH Videowire.

They are getting worse by the week.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Polka-dot it


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching this weeks ROH Videowire.
> 
> They are getting worse by the week.


Wrestling will never be the same again...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*OMG CERTS!*


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

How have you been my man?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

certificates and seabridge~!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

What movie is Tyson in? Hangover? I'm going to see that tonight


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Its a fucking amazing film


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know one person who saw it and didn't like it tbh.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Even jax liked it and I have not taste*

*According to user accounts


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

its great becacuse Tyson is really the only well known person in it, with Heather Graham.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Baby, it hurts....


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Good company


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dead :/


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Sometimes quality > quality


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Says you.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Sometimes quality > quantity


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

way to go


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Let me tell you here and now
I'm the man and I know how


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Throw it all together that's how we roll


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm going in.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Your Daffney theme is f**kin' awesome, Swagg. :agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wouldn't have it no other way.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Just like HULK STILL RULES, TNA STILL SUCKS. 

:side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

To each his own, you big jerk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The best part of that PPV was Daffney bumping like a madwoman.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Indeed! Give that woman the title now.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The _best_?

So, Daffney bumping > X Division KOTM? Let me guess - too much of a spotfest for your taste? :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah. There were some decent spots, but c'mon, the woman took a slam onto tacks.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, that _was_ pretty bad ass. I'm not taking anything away from Daffney. She's definitely awesome, and Knockouts title worthy. I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised with how good that match was. I kind of wrote it off, but I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

girlfriend bought me some new headphones. pretty good considering the price she paid.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

That was nice of her. It's awesome when you have a girlfriend that buys you stuff. I got me one of those.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

SUGAR MOMMA'S~~!!

ftw.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just got back from my vacation a few hours ago and now I have to return to work tonight. :no:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening sports fans


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

pepsicle


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hangover worth the effort it takes to download?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Happiness is just a flaming Moe away.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

HANGOVER IS WORTH FUCKING EVERYTHING


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still need to see it


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

flaming HOMER.


I'l give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- apparently Trump = ratings.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Its a great film.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> Truth- apparently Trump = ratings.


Seems so, haven't had it as high as that for years now.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

TRUMPSTER.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Trumpster still rules, brother.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He made Mark Henry look like nothing.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry is still a draw,


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So are they going to go with a Vince is bankrupt storyline?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That would be interesting, but awful.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

No change there then...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> That would be interesting, but awful.


:lmao

Maybe Shane-O can buy WWE. 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why not, he already bought WCW.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark if Triple H would buy WWE AND BURY VINCE.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, Festus _was_ reading the wall street journal last night...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He must have seen how the WWE's stock dropped when they announced Trump "bought" Raw.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, he looked pretty muffled.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

these punks are taking a long time to process my name change


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- sent Fritz a question on twitter hoping it would get answered on BTR, but I mis-spelled a word, so I doubt it now. :cuss:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: wtf cody made me go blind. fucking bitch sent a picture on msn.... ewww! why would he send me this!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek was on fucking fire last night with his Fried Chicken jokes.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't believe the position WWE is in nowadays - it sort of disappoints me.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Best one was the Orton using chicken grease instead of oil, lol.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

RKO!!! RKO!!! RKO ONTO THE DELICIOUS KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN!!!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I bet you JR took a bucket of that chicken if not both.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

What up Aussie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time you got rid of the 2Pac sig. And replaced it with the greatness of John Morrison.

Orton had to be wearing some protective thing on his back.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I been changed it but why u gotta hate on the greatest rapper ever for?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I love how they booked Orton as the babyface in that closing segment.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Morrison is the sex.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Sup~!

I'm all for warm weather, but when it's 95 and humid it's not even worth trying to be outside.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I live in AZ so I'm used to it, lol.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

MakaveliRCW said:


> What up Aussie


Not much mate, just working. How about you?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

How are you feeling today, Aussie?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie the queen of :$


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not much myself just sorta working myself (if u wanna call it that) working on my mixtape (producing it)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Not much myself just sorta working myself (if u wanna call it that) working on my mixtape (producing it)


Hip-Hop artist?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Hip-Hop artist?


Music producer Rap, rnb, rockrap. Doing a Biggie/2Pac mixtape.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

When done send me over a download link please since I'm interested in hearing what you've put together.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rockrap like when linkin park and Jay-Z teamed up?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Or Lil Weezy productions...Prom Queen?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah like that kinda stuff and will do Killswitch will probably have it done sometime this summer.

Edit: Someone actually wanted me to make a beat like that (prom queen like beat) still working on that.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Good lookin' out and I'll repay you with some e-sex. :$


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You can hold that  I also produce for this group call Money making click in Texas but they slow, lol.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hold off? I don't know if you haven't heard but I'm da best this forum has evah had.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> I been changed it but why u gotta hate on the greatest rapper ever for?


Late CP time reply. Big was the better rapper, Pac was the better storyteller. Nas is a better rapper than Pac too, to be fair.:side:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I can give u a lot of reasons why I disagree with that but here's just a few big reasons imo. 2Pac actually got better as the albums went on while Nas's best album still is his first one. Nas is great but he kinda coasted after his 2nd album until Jay-Z dissed him, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's because Nas wanted nothing to prove after his first album, and Jay just made Nas go back to illmatic Nas for one time only. Just to show up everyone one more time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tupac is overrated.

Hey everyone.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That's because Nas wanted nothing to prove after his first album, and Jay just made Nas go back to illmatic Nas for one time only. Just to show up everyone one more time.


That why I said he coasted. Which is a shame because to me he's better than that. So I kind of hold that against him. 

And no he's not WWF, lol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWF said:


> Tupac is overrated.
> 
> Hey everyone.


You mean Kanye right!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth ~ I'm a fan of the new Transformers movie.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> You mean Kanye right!


Was thinking about saying that but decided against it, lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They both are.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Kanye West thinks autotune is creative.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They T Pain'n too much.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol it'll go away just like every other hip hop fad until the next one comes around whatever that may be.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kanye West fuckin owns.

Heard 'Through the Wire' yesterday. Still pretty fuckin awesome.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

College Dropout is one of my all time favorite albums.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RAP..


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

cRAP.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> cRAP.


^^^^^....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> College Dropout is one of my all time favorite albums.


It's one of my favorites as well. Get down is one of my favorite tracks of that album.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

retards attempting poetry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ha Ha! Nice.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Swagg


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup homie.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah1993


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

nmu??


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I laughed.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> nmu??


Shit! Watching ECW atm.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

RAPists.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

tmwtp


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Listening to sum RAP musik.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> How are you feeling today, Aussie?


Not too bad thanks mate. Still coughing but it's slowly getting better. How are you?



Killswitch said:


> Aussie the queen of :$


Aww I always have heaps of <33333333333 for you Switch. :$:$:$



JBWinner said:


> Truth ~ I'm a fan of the new Transformers movie.


That and the Hangover are the two movies I want to go and see at the moment. 

Unfortunately I've been conned into seeing The Proposal this weekend. 

EDIT - omg hi Greg.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

g'day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Yo


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

therapist


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy, JSL, WWF & TMWTP. How are you gentlemen?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

nervous. expecting an important call, hoping it's good news...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy, JSL, WWF & TMWTP. How are you gentlemen?


Hi Kylie 

I'm hungry. Also quite bored. :sad:

How are you? Feeling better?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Not too bad thanks mate. Still coughing but it's slowly getting better. How are you?


Hopefully it'll have cleared up completely in the next few days.

I'm very good thanks. Just had some lunch, and now watching South Park.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

lmao, Austin Aries is ROH World Champ again. And my interest in that promotion decreases even more now...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

hai pplz


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Woo Woo Woo


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Boom Boom Boom


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sup jbw and hs


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Downloading MCMG vs Young Bucks from PWG's 99th show. OMFG~


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Coughing up a storm and working on some stuff, BKB.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

52% ~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Let The Beat Build


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

YOUNG


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Diesel plz?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

YOUNG MONEY


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I miss that kid.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Not only was he a baller but a fuckin' shot caller


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JSL said:


> nervous. expecting an important call, hoping it's good news...


Well I hope you get good news. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie
> 
> I'm hungry. Also quite bored. :sad:
> 
> How are you? Feeling better?


So go and have something to eat my dear. That will also temporarily cure your boredom.  

A little better thanks. I'm still coughing quite a bit though. :$



BKB Star. said:


> Hopefully it'll have cleared up completely in the next few days.
> 
> I'm very good thanks. Just had some lunch, and now watching South Park.


Thanks mate, I hope so.

I haven't watched South Park in ages. I got bored with it after a while. :$


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

He was a pretty awesome kid tbh


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Thanks mate, I hope so.
> 
> I haven't watched South Park in ages. I got bored with it after a while. :$


How can you get sick of South Park?  

I have times where I don't watch it too. Got nothing better to do though since no other school's on holidays yet and my best mate's in Europe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here. My damn DVD burner isn't working any more. Its pissing me off.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Derek said:


> Here. My damn DVD burner isn't working any more. Its pissing me off.


Mine isn't either. I have to transfer files into the iPod and then to my mom's laptop to burn.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They call me...Jesus.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Last exam today. Wish me luck, childrens.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wish you luck, Tony.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I also wish you luck.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Good luck Tony.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Luck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't forget your Lucky Rabbit's Foot and box of Lucky Charms.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> So go and have something to eat my dear. That will also temporarily cure your boredom.
> 
> A little better thanks. I'm still coughing quite a bit though. :$


*ugh* Ya think I didn't already know to do that, KylieKylie? 

:sad: 

Truth: Cawd Four.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dick move.


-I HATE THESE FUCKING SERVERS!!!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't wish you good luck. In fact I wish you bad luck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Es, you're a cock.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> How can you get sick of South Park?
> 
> I have times where I don't watch it too. Got nothing better to do though since no other school's on holidays yet and my best mate's in Europe.


Once you watch it almost everyday for a while, the jokes become the same over and over and it's more fun to change the channel. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> *ugh* Ya think I didn't already know to do that, KylieKylie?
> 
> :sad:


I know, but I was doing my part to entertain you and help you kick the boredom.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

just dropping by


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So Far Gone


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sup every1


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Dead thread.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thread is dead


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Perished


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Natalie's Rap


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Quick, give it mouth to mouth.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Resuscitates*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ew. .


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWF's here, so the thread's ruined anyway. 8*D

Nice sig tho WWF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck you, Bro.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

U MAD?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ragin'


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

fuckin sixty seconds


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> Ragin'


RAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm bored

truth^


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Moving music onto my laptop.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> I'm bored
> 
> truth^


Same. :/


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

shit.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol at ttt.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow, so very quiet here tonight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

it is quit this morning.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

.:me2:.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

****** and Specks and The Chaser were both excellent tonight.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> it is quit this morning.


*evening. 

Hi Reid, how are you? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> .:me2:.


Jimmy, Jimmy, Jimmy!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy, Jimmy, Jimmy!


Yes, Yes, Yes? 

No spoilers bkb. CHASER SOON. COMMENCE MARK OUT~~~~~~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes?
> 
> No spoilers bkb. CHASER SOON. COMMENCE MARK OUT~~~~~~


Sorry I got a little excited. 

Hi!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Sorry I got a little excited.
> 
> Hi!


Really? I hadn't noticed 

Hi Kylie 

How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Really? I hadn't noticed
> 
> Hi Kylie
> 
> How are you?


Well I do try and be subtle. 

I'm alright thanks. Just about to curl up in front of the heater trying to find something to watch. How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm watching/ just finished watching The Chaser.

Fuck that was funny. Classic Chaser. 
The Stig sketch was total gold.

And I'm happy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Noddy in the bg of the politician interviews was amazingly funny.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Noddy in the bg of the politician interviews was amazingly funny.


The whole episode was awesome tonight. Mainly because it focused on satire, which is their strength.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I have never seen an episode of The Chaser before.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> The whole episode was awesome tonight. Mainly because it focused on satire, which is their strength.


Indeed. Was top notch stuff. Quite liked ****** and Specks too. Anything with Hughesy is win.

 Surely that's a joke, Aussie. It's hilarious stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I have never seen an episode of The Chaser before.


:faint:

I demand you watch the re run tomorrow on ABC2. 



BKB Star. said:


> Indeed. Was top notch stuff. Quite liked ****** and Specks too. Anything with Hughesy is win.
> 
> Surely that's a joke, Aussie. It's hilarious stuff.


Hughesy hasn't done anything good since The Glass House. I don't find his humour all that funny, but w/e....It was a decent ****** n' specks.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It's no joke. I've never watched an episode before.:$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :faint:
> 
> I demand you watch the re run tomorrow on ABC2.
> 
> ...


I miss The Glass House. Stupid Johnny Howard. 

I like him. He's funny on Before The Game, though idk if you watch that. Any jokes bagging out Amy Winehouse are good for me.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Bo know this, and Bo knows that. But Bo don't know jack, cuz Bo can't rap.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> It's no joke. I've never watched an episode before.:$


You really should Kylie. It's very good comedy 



BKB Star. said:


> I miss The Glass House. Stupid Johnny Howard.
> 
> I like him. He's funny on Before The Game, though idk if you watch that. Any jokes bagging out Amy Winehouse are good for me.


Nah...I don't watch that. Winehouse jokes get old/ got old v, v, fast.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Backstreet Boys ftw


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You really should Kylie. It's very good comedy
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...I don't watch that. Winehouse jokes get old/ got old v, v, fast.


Pretty much everyone on Before The Game is funny. Much more entertaining than any other sports based show on tv.

I enjoyed them.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :faint:
> 
> I demand you watch the re run tomorrow on ABC2.


I would dear but I'm watching Ocean's Thirteen.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

watching Oprah atm, good stuff!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

still no name change.....


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wuthering ise ?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: Posting from work the first time. Exciting stuff.


ECW any good last night if any of you know?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Invincible said:


> wuthering ise ?


WUTHERING


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Littering and...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

isaac wat said:


> still no name change.....


at least you're not being singled out right? patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

in the immortal words of Jeremy Clarkson: "POWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH~~~~~~~~~~!"


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

everyone wants it tbf


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: My neighbour's dog took a shit in front of my other neighbour's gate today. Don't ask me how I came to obtain that information, but it made me happy because my neighbour's a c*nt and I want to screw his catholic daughter.

*The catholic part is relevant because her father's a devout catholic that thinks people like me should burn in Hell.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

He's wrong, you're right.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Work soon


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Where do you work Killswitch?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Not sure if you've ever heard of Stop & Shop?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I finish work in 40 minutes :hb


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I start at three and won't be coming home until nine.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> I start at three and won't be coming home until nine.


Thats the same hours i work tonight


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Thats the same hours i work tonight


While I'm working I'll think of you when I stare at the clock. :$


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lets hope it goes fast :happy:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Not sure if you've ever heard of Stop & Shop?


Yes, yes I have.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Yes, yes I have.


That's me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> at least you're not being singled out right? patience is a virtue.


don't take that tone with me


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dead Thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- USA is up 2-0

Once we win, everybody will have to call it SOCCER.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't been in TTT threads for a long time, how you guys doing?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

fantastic


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Derek said:


> fantastic


Any reason why and nice avy, love those old Batman cartoons


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No reason.

And yeah, that show ruled. 

Truth- USA! USA! USA!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SOCCER.

We own at it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its true.


SOCCER


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We beat the best team, so the rest of this should be easy. USA for the WORLD CUP~!

SOCCER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

USA FOR GALACTIC CUP.


SOCCER.



Truth- funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Who did the US beat in SOCCER?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Spain jobbed to the US. Spain was the best team in the whole thing, too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

World of Nerdcraft

That's got to be fake, but it is hilarious. Had to bookmark it on my youtube page as a favourite.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spain a.k.a. The best team in the world.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

US beat the best team in the world....pretty impressive. They won't win the world cup though.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The guy in WWFs avy looks like Chavo.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That's Mike Shinoda I believe.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You are correct, JBW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I'm pretty sure it Chavo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Linkin Park is pretty good.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

They used to be my favorite band back in the dizzay.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Woke up this morning and my hair looked like the Miz. It looked pretty good. :$


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

STARSCREAM


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

ITS STILL FOOTBALL TO ME GODDAMIT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SOCCER


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KICKBALL


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

USA WON FIFA


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there.

Truth- something must have gone wrong when I plugged in my MP3 player, because it deleted half of my playlists and added 60 other songs that were on my computer that I didn't want on there.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Aussie. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hai there.
> 
> Truth- something must have gone wrong when I plugged in my MP3 player, because it deleted half of my playlists and added 60 other songs that were on my computer that I didn't want on there.


How are you Derek? 

That's odd? Could someone have played around with your MP3 and added different songs to it?



BKB Star. said:


> Hey Aussie. How are you?


I'm alright thanks mate, how are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, I'm the only one that touches my MP3 player. The problem was with the program I use to add/delete tracks. I fixed everything, but it was still annoying.

Are you feeling better yet?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ah ok I follow you now Derek. Still very odd that it happened though. 

I still have a pretty bad cough, which hurts the ribs. Other than that I'm feeling much better thank you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Truth: Someone is talking on a fucking megaphone in my neighbourhood at 10 past 9 in the AM. Fuck. Off!

G'Morning All.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Off of work - trying to get wasted.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

T.V. in the summer is pretty much all reruns.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Someone is talking on a fucking megaphone in my neighbourhood at 10 past 9 in the AM. Fuck. Off!


I've had that happen a few times around my neighbourhood, they drive the cars around to advertise mess. It's lame.

Truth: Good new shows are so hard to find in the summer.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

^^Another reason why I don't like summer so much.

Perfect servers, btw.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I am THAT guy


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Someone is talking on a fucking megaphone in my neighbourhood at 10 past 9 in the AM. Fuck. Off!
> 
> G'Morning All.


If I were you, I would walk over to them and throw something hard and heavy at them, then tell them to fuck off. 

I'd say good morning, but it appears you're not having a very good morning my dear. So I'll just offer plenty of hugs and a hello. 



Killswitch said:


> Truth: Off of work - trying to get wasted.


Switch!!  

Have a few drinks for me plz. :$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

my sig fucking owns.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> If I were you, I would walk over to them and throw something hard and heavy at them, then tell them to fuck off.
> 
> I'd say good morning, but it appears you're not having a very good morning my dear. So I'll just offer plenty of hugs and a hello.


But that would require getting out of bed. 

Thankyou 
How are you feeling today? Cough gone?



AIW said:


> I've had that happen a few times around my neighbourhood, they drive the cars around to advertise mess. It's lame.
> 
> Truth: Good new shows are so hard to find in the summer.


I think it's a sports carnival tho. At the oval a few streets away. And it is indeed, lame.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

FUCKIN HELL!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Playing Super Mario World. It owns.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth- today was wasn't really a great day for me.

Hey everbody


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mikey Damage said:


> my sig fucking owns.


It's soccer, so no it doesn't. Sowwy Mike. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> But that would require getting out of bed.
> 
> Thankyou
> How are you feeling today? Cough gone?
> ...


Lazy thing.  I had to get out of bed this morning so you should too. 

Anytime.  
Cough still as bad but other than that I feel alright, which is something I guess.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

_Football_ owns


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

American Football owns.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I find watching paint dry is a lot more interesting than watching half a game of soccer.

Hi Reid, how are you?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> American Football owns.


nah the sport sucks.



Aussie said:


> *I find watching paint dry is a lot more interesting than watching half a game of soccer.*
> 
> Hi Reid, how are you?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Aussie said:


> *I find watching paint dry is a lot more interesting than watching half a game of soccer.*
> Hi Reid, how are you?


I totally agree 

How are you Kylie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Football and *SOCCER* both suck. Football is worlds ahead in watchability. Neither are worth to be caught dead watching.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you even like sports Pyro?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate 'em, can't spend my time watching people try to kick a ball into a net. It's wasteful.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I love basketball and american football. Watching it and playing it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hate 'em, can't spend my time watching people try to kick a ball into a net. It's wasteful.


True. Only sport i watch is football(soccer). For me all other sports are boring.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hockey is the Currently the Best Sport right now :happy: and im not just saying that cause im Canadian :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I find watching paint dry is a lot more interesting than watching half a game of soccer.
> 
> Hi Reid, how are you?


Pretty good,you?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tell the Truth Stratus you know thats the ONLY reason you saying that, lol. I'm not a Hockey fan, but oddly enough I like playing the Hockey video games.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Soccer kinda owns. No one in the United States or Canada for that matter really understands how incredible that stuff can be. Anywhere else in the world, that sport garners the most surreal atmospheres that you can witness. God I love it. Manchester United plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

All I know is that if the US beats Brazil, I'm starting a one man riot downtown.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Soccer is the world's most famous sport, so that's gotta account for something. It's also fun to play. Never seen a whole game of American Football in mah life and never plan to either although it can't be as bad as cricket. I like basketball as well but more playing and not much watching.

Also, badminton and MMA.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I was hoping you would make a ONE MAN GANG reference with that post.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll make an Akeem the African dream joke before I make a One Man Gang joke.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now I feel like watching WrestleMania V.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

THE MEGA POWERS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I despise playing Soccer. I hate it.

What's up people?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

TheSoulTaker said:


>


Hey not everyone can love it. 



Xtreme Stratus said:


> I totally agree
> 
> How are you Kylie?


Thanks Mike. 

I'm alright thanks. How are you?



Pyro™;7384612 said:


> Football and *SOCCER* both suck. Football is worlds ahead in watchability. Neither are worth to be caught dead watching.


Hi Gord.  

American football isn't too bad. I've seen the odd game or two and it isn't bad. So is Basketball. I haven't really watched Hockey to judge and Baseball I'm not that interested in.



the king of kings said:


> Pretty good,you?


Not too bad thank you.



Hailsabin said:


> Soccer kinda owns. No one in the United States or Canada for that matter really understands how incredible that stuff can be. Anywhere else in the world, that sport garners the most surreal atmospheres that you can witness. God I love it. Manchester United plz.


Cody I always have <3333 for you....but no it really doesn't own.  I can understand where you're coming from, but you go to an arena with anywhere from 50,000-100,000 screaming (not rioting lol) fans and then come talk to me about atmosphere. 



Invincible said:


> Soccer is the world's most famous sport, so that's gotta account for something. It's also fun to play. Never seen a whole game of American Football in mah life and never plan to either although it can't be as bad as cricket. I like basketball as well but more playing and not much watching.
> 
> Also, badminton and MMA.


Soccer can be as world famous as you want. I know it's the "world sport" but that won't get to me to enjoy it. Not once have I been able to sit through an entire game without falling asleep or spending most of the time playing games on my mobile phone.  I just find it incredibly boring.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Thanks Mike.
> 
> I'm alright thanks. How are you?


Sleepy, im actually off to bed now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Gord.
> 
> American football isn't too bad. I've seen the odd game or two and it isn't bad. So is Basketball. I haven't really watched Hockey to judge and Baseball I'm not that interested in.


Hi. 

Don't watch Hockey, it's garbage. Canadians love it because most Canadians have no taste. I'm fortunate enough to have it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Basketball & American Football OWN. Hockey is alright. I don't have a problem with it, just don't watch it much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hockey is down in popularity because people would rather watch MMA and not have to wait for a fight to break out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Soccer can be as world famous as you want. I know it's the "world sport" but that won't get to me to enjoy it. Not once have I been able to sit through an entire game without falling asleep or spending most of the time playing games on my mobile phone.  I just find it incredibly boring.


Not much of a sports person ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Hockey is down in popularity because people would rather watch MMA and not have to wait for a fight to break out.


And when a fight does happen, the referee's stop it. MMA is better.

Granted, I don't watch that either.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Now I feel like watching WrestleMania V.





JBWinner said:


> THE MEGA POWERS


EXPLOOOODE.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Sleepy, im actually off to bed now


Goodnight Mike. 



Pyro™ said:


> Hi.
> 
> Don't watch Hockey, it's garbage. Canadians love it because most Canadians have no taste. I'm fortunate enough to have it.


:lmao But Gord you don't like any sport so how does that argument hold? 



WWF said:


> Basketball & American Football OWN. Hockey is alright. I don't have a problem with it, just don't watch it much.


Basketball is fun to watch. If I could watch it more often I would. I probably enjoy that more than I do American football.



Invincible said:


> Not much of a sports person ?


So because I don't like soccer, I'm not a sports person? 

On the contrary, I do like watching a lot of sports. I'm very passionate about Australian Rules Football. I also enjoy watching Rugby League and Cricket, except the Test Series as those bore me. I will watch the Ashes though purely on tradition. I also enjoy on occasion watching tennis, American football and basketball.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> :lmao But Gord you don't like any sport so how does that argument hold?


If anything, that's evidence to support my statement.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pyro, you listen to powermetal ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A little, I normally listen to just normal metal. I listen to a few bands, not many.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy Mays was on Conan yesterday and Dwight Howard is on Fallon today. THERE _IS_ A GOD.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> A little, I normally listen to just normal metal. I listen to a few bands, not many.


Most metal other than symphonies turn me off. Don't really like screamo either.

Kamelot is by far my favorite metal band.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

WWF said:


> Billy Mays was on Conan yesterday and Dwight Howard is on Fallon today. THERE _IS_ A GOD.


Billy Mays on Conan? lol I might just have to try and find that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> If anything, that's evidence to support my statement.


Possibly, but you could just be saying hockey is garbage because you have a genuine dislike for all sports, which would cloud your judgment to a person that enjoys most sports.

Have I confused you yet?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hockey _is_ garbage tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I enjoy watching Hockey in person, but I find it boring on TV.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Too freakin cold for me to enjoy it in person (been to one Coyotes game as a field trip)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been to a couple Baseball games for the local team and some school basketball games but that's it. Never been to anything Pro. :/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

OMFG I SAW POWER METAL MENTIONED A PAGE BACK~


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I been to a Suns game, Rattlers game (Arena football), hockey game, college football bowl game, and a WCW event. Still wanna go to NFL game (hopefully the Cardinals play the Ravens so I can see the Ravens, or if move to STL the Rams play the Ravens) and def wanna go to a WWE event.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm into what metal fans would call "gay emo shit". :no:

I mean, I listen to some rap and and a lot of harder stuff too, but metal's not my cup of tea.

Oh hi, btw.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My life won't be complete until I finally attend a Chikara event. Damn it being an East Coast promotion.

EDIT- Honestly, Metal fans are idiots. IF IT'S NOT HEAVY IT SUCKS. Give me a break.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've been to one Detroit Tigers game in each stadium, and a Pistons game in the late 80's or early 90's. I was far too young to remember.

Pretty unbelievable I guess for somebody who doesn't like sports, but the baseball games were group trips, rather than individual outings. Baseball is also the only sport that is semi tolerable/not vomit inducing. I can finish watching a game of it, though I don't.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm glad baseball wins out, Gord. That's the only sport I watch. 

How you doin', man? And Cody, how are youuu?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

So you got to see a Pistons game back when they were the bad boys, nice. 

What up B.T.W (most clever name ever, lol)


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey RCW  

Didn't take long for you to get into the swing of the whole sig changing thing, huh?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I like a good pitchers duel in Baseball.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gord says out of all the sports, he enjoys Baseball the most? Funny, most say that Baseball is the 'boring' one out of mainstream sports. Got to love that irony.

I'm well Chris. Just catching up on my wrestling, nearly done with Slammiversary. Although Impacts are always terrible, TNA has given us another solid PPV. 2 months in a row, that's a good sign. Morgan/Sting was enjoyable, shame that the botch happened at the end. Wished that didn't happen but no complaints for the most part.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't remember it. 

I also don't care that I went to see them, because I absolutely hate Detroit. I live a town away from the city next to it, and have developed an irrational hatred for the city because of his incredibly high levels of crime. It's a dump. An absolute dump.



> Gord says out of all the sports, he enjoys Baseball the most? Funny, most say that Baseball is the 'boring' one out of mainstream sports. Got to love that irony.


Who are "most", if you don't mind me asking because I distinctly remember it being called "America's national pasttime". 

I don't like it mind you, but I don't despise it like hockey, soccer, football.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nope, lol have always been a banner whore just didn't get to show that here till I became a mod


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> OMFG I SAW POWER METAL MENTIONED A PAGE BACK~


You totally did



BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm into what metal fans would call "gay emo shit". :no:
> 
> I mean, I listen to some rap and and a lot of harder stuff too, but metal's not my cup of tea.
> 
> Oh hi, btw.


"Gay emo shit" ? I like myself alternative rock too. Jacks mannequin, Jimmy Eat World, Yellowcard etc are pretty great.

Not a fan of rap but it's fine.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™;7384967 said:


> Who are "most", if you don't mind me asking because I distinctly remember it being called "America's national pasttime".
> 
> I don't like it mind you, but I don't despise it like hockey, soccer, football.


A good portion of society. I hear the boring remarks all the time. Plus lots of people from other countries don't find the appeal(and vice versa with Americans and Soccer)

That 'America's past time' thing was true like back in the 1940's maybe, but nowadays our past time is eating fatty foods.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've been to a bunch of Atlanta Braves games in both Fulton County Stadium and Turner Field, several Chattanooga Lookouts games (AAA Minor League team just up the road from me) in their old and new stadiums, the 1996 Southern League Championship game (again, Minor League Baseball), a Kennesaw Owls college hockey game, an Atlanta Falcons scrimmage, an Atlanta Hawks practice game, and one Hawks regular season game. 

Also attended a baseball and basketball game during the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta, as well as WWE Backlash and TNA Bound for Glory in 2007.

Yea, I'm a sports guy, what can I say.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Invincible said:


> "Gay emo shit" ? I like myself alternative rock too. Jacks mannequin, Jimmy Eat World, Yellowcard etc are pretty great.
> 
> Not a fan of rap but it's fine.


I was taking a shot at closed minded people who think their music is the _only _music that matters. Good bands there, man. I saw Jack's live recently. Andrew McMahon is an incredible performer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea how to describe my taste in music other than I mostly like rock.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

One thing I would love to do if I manage to get to the US next year is go to an NFL or NBA game. 

Hi Chris.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Invincible said:


> You totally did


~!

What bands do you enjoy from that genre?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

will94 said:


> I've been to a bunch of Atlanta Braves games in both Fulton County Stadium and Turner Field, several Chattanooga Lookouts games (AAA Minor League team just up the road from me) in their old and new stadiums, the 1996 Southern League Championship game (again, Minor League Baseball), a Kennesaw Owls college hockey game, an Atlanta Falcons scrimmage, an Atlanta Hawks practice game, and one Hawks regular season game. Also been to WWE Backlash 2007, TNA Bound for Glory 2007, and a WWE house show.
> 
> Yea, I'm a sports guy, what can I say.


That's pretty awesome. 

I love playing baseball, but actually watching baseball is boring as hell to me outside of some Yankee/Red Sox games just due to the drama, lol. Just goes by too slow for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> A good portion of society. I hear the boring remarks all the time. Plus lots of people from other countries don't find the appeal(and vice versa with Americans and Soccer)
> 
> That 'America's past time' thing was true like back in the 1940's maybe, but nowadays our past time is eating fatty foods.


People from other countries generally hate all American sports so that doesn't really matter. I don't know why you hear it, but maybe you just hang around a lot of high school people who like sports with more contact like football. I have no idea.

What I do know is that baseball is generally bigger than the other sports. Babe Ruth is still the most famous sports icon in the country, the Yankees are still the biggest sports team (and I know a lot of people hate them, but that's also from baseball fans, too, keep in mind). Plus the World Series has MUCH more value than the NBA and NHL championships. I would, to even it out a little bit, say that the Super Bowl is equally prestigous, but the other two aren't nearly important enough.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> That's pretty awesome.
> 
> I love playing baseball, but actually watching baseball is boring as hell to me outside of some Yankee/Red Sox games just due to the drama, lol. Just goes by too slow for me.


Well Pyro, here is a good example of what I mean, haha. 

Some Americans just tend to find it dull and plodding.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> People from other countries generally hate all American sports so that doesn't really matter. I don't know why you hear it, but maybe you just hang around a lot of high school people who like sports with more contact like football. I have no idea.
> 
> What I do know is that baseball is generally bigger than the other sports. Babe Ruth is still the most famous sports icon in the country, the Yankees are still the biggest sports team (and I know a lot of people hate them, but that's also from baseball fans, too, keep in mind). Plus the World Series has MUCH more value than the NBA and NHL championships. I would, to even it out a little bit, say that the Super Bowl is equally prestigous, but the other two aren't nearly important enough.


Superbowl is bigger nowadays, but I agree that it's bigger than the rest. Funny to me though that Baseball has more steroid issues than football since football you'd need steroids more than baseball.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe, but I think the Super Bowl gets extended coverage because it's only one day long. I think they're really equal.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I just ranted the shit out of that thread about the Miz being bad on the mic.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I seen great post B.T.W, lol. 

And as far as being valueable I agree that they are equal. Baseball is the most historic sport of all the sports.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

omfg, I got to check it out. I was gonna rant, but I figured I'd just rant on TNA tonight. I can only do so much, even tho I do love to rant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw it, it was good.

Crowd reaction is meaningless to me, but I use it against a wrestler if I can.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I was taking a shot at closed minded people who think their music is the _only _music that matters. Good bands there, man. I saw Jack's live recently. Andrew McMahon is an incredible performer.


Indeed he is. Something Corporate is also good but nothing matches Dark Blue for me, atleast from this genre



Hailsabin said:


> ~!
> 
> What bands do you enjoy from that genre?


As I previously said, Kamelot is by far my favorite. I've hear Memento Mori more times than any other song in my life.

Stratovarius and Rhapsody are other bands I'm very fond of. Nightwish is okay but kinda overrated imo.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah I seen great post B.T.W, lol.





Pyro™;7385033 said:


> I saw it, it was good.
> 
> Crowd reaction is meaningless to me, but I use it against a wrestler if I can.


Thanks fellas. Haha, Gord.  You'll use anything to put down your hated wrestlers. lol



Invincible said:


> Indeed he is. Something Corporate is also good but nothing matches Dark Blue for me, atleast from this genre


Great song. That's my girlfriend's favorite song ever. You pick up or download the new CD?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Just left a post in the 'Miz mic skills suck' thread. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Anything other than downloading it would be a mistake.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I honestly just think the Dark Church guy mostly made that thread just to be rebellious since everyone has said that Miz has been gold on the mic. Not to say he can't feel that way but it just came off as something he truly doesn't believe.

Edit: Pretty good post yourself Hailsabin in that thread.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

sleep is for babies gamers play alllll night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Thanks fellas. Haha, Gord.  You'll use anything to put down your hated wrestlers. lol


I use everything I can.

I don't even know why I bother with it anymore, no wrestler is worth my attention these days. Well, only 2 of them are, but they're both in meaningless fueds right now while all the crap gets handed everything. Such is the problem with WWE. Plus the only other good one they had, they got rid of.




> As I previously said, Kamelot is by far my favorite. I've hear Memento Mori more times than any other song in my life.


I decided to listen to that song, it's fantastic. Might look into more, as they aren't one of the metal bands I listen to. 

Don't know what song I've listened to more times than any other song, but Hallowed Be Thy Name from Iron Maiden will always be my favourite song ever.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> Whats up, kid?


Getting ready for bed. Haven't seen you on in a bit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Just left a post in the 'Miz mic skills suck' thread. Couldn't help myself.


Whats up, kid?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Honestly that guy is just speaking out of his ass with that thread. He doesn't have to like The Miz, I don't care if he isn't entertained by him, but bashing a skill that is obviously there and that is GOOD, well that's just plain dumb.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You would say that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The biggest problem the IWC has with mic skills is that a lot of them still think that *skill* is the same thing as *content*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

motherucker oyujng


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> The biggest problem the IWC has with mic skills is that a lot of them still think that *skill* is the same thing as *content*


Very true which is why too many people keep saying "Cena sucks on the mic" which is the funniest thing since the guy is one of the best mic workers around.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He was actually the one I had in mind when I came up with that.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Agreed.

Alright guys, I'm off to bed. See ya.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

cya ?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bye, kid.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah figured that's exactly who u were talking about Pyro because he is the poster boy for that. 

And peace B.T.W


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone who bashes Cena and means it are like the biggest idiots around. No doubt. 

And I'm out too. Later.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

GOOD NEWS! The Dacia Sandero is now available in the left hand drive market...
(If anyone gets the reference, I will be amazed)


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

kfi dsa frsh rocks


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats up, 'Switch?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

on hte fllorr


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha.

You pickin' up the slack in here when I can't?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Have a fun night switch?

Hey KIF. How's things?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/462041-o.html


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Things are great, Copta. Finally got around to watch the Raw 3 For All right now.

I think I'm going to hit this and get back to show. Gone.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

<#333333333333333


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds fun. Enjoy bud.

Nice thread Switch :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Great song. That's my girlfriend's favorite song ever. You pick up or download the new CD?


My girlfriend's as well 

Haven't gotten to it yet



Pyro™ said:


> I decided to listen to that song, it's fantastic. Might look into more, as they aren't one of the metal bands I listen to.
> 
> Don't know what song I've listened to more times than any other song, but Hallowed Be Thy Name from Iron Maiden will always be my favourite song ever.


Glad you liked it. The entire album 'The Black Halo' is killer. Not one song would I class below good.

You might want to start with the album 'Epica' and then move onto 'The Black Halo' because its a continuing story.

Have heard very few songs from Iron Maiden.



KeepItFresh said:


> Things are great, Copta. Finally got around to watch the Raw 3 For All right now.


Watch this week's Trump RAW. The Last Man Standing match owned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I will. I still have to watch last week's SmackDown!.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Invincible said:


> Glad you liked it. The entire album 'The Black Halo' is killer. Not one song would I class below good.
> 
> You might want to start with the album 'Epica' and then move onto 'The Black Halo' because its a continuing story.
> 
> *Have heard very few songs from Iron Maiden*.


Best band ever, start listening. Gotta warn you though, the albums Iron Maiden, Killers, The X Factor and Virtual XI are not Bruce Dickinson albums. As great as some of the songs are on those albums, neither of those singers do much of anything for me. You're gonna want to listen to the Bruce Dicksinson tracks. That guy's singing is epic, my favourite.

As far as the continuing story thing, I probably won't notice the story within the songs, but I'll do that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> GOOD NEWS! The Dacia Sandero is now available in the left hand drive market...
> (If anyone gets the reference, I will be amazed)


Watching Top Gear my dear? 

Switch I always love when you come online drunk. Loads of entertainment.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

<3

6 chartncer l imit?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Best band ever, start listening. Gotta warn you though, the albums Iron Maiden, Killers, The X Factor and Virtual XI are not Bruce Dickinson albums. As great as some of the songs are on those albums, neither of those singers do much of anything for me. You're gonna want to listen to the Bruce Dicksinson tracks. That guy's singing is epic, my favourite.
> 
> As far as the continuing story thing, I probably won't notice the story within the songs, but I'll do that.


Will do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good.

I just found a video of Jericho and Benoit making fun of Vince performing "stand back", which is even further proof of the WWE creative team having absolutely no creativity when they did the exact same thing with DX. 

Nice..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What's the best album they've released since Bruce started ?

Looking @ Piece of mind.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, I don't know. They're all amazing. 

Overall song strength, I personally would probably say I like Dance Of Death the most. My favourite song though is on Number Of The Beast. 

Actually, their BEST album is a live album, Rock In Rio. It's pretty much a greatest hits album live, and is performed flawlessly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....?

Awesome.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I listened to a few songs I could find. Hallowed be thy name is the clearcut standout. I didn't look the lyrics up or anything so I'm not quite sure of the story but it's fun to listen to. The trooper has a great story but it's a bit too heavy for my tastes. To tame a land was quite good but the ending got repetitive real fast. Revelations was a slow building song with a nice finish.

So far, nothing groundbreaking but fun to listen to. Still prefer to stick to powermetal because Kamelot and such cater to my tastes better and the running theme is quite fun to follow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hallowed is about a man who's recounting his life as he's about to be executed.

I can understand if you prefer Kamelot and power metal, but I would tell you that Piece of Mind is not even close to their best album. I still say that if you want the best stuff, you need to listen to Rock In Rio, the live album. That's the best stuff.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I liked what I heard. I'll be listening to more soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, good.

These are great too, their most recent stuff, 2003 and 2006 albums. War songs, they're also a continous story, prequel and sequel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c20-fm_WNew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSJ8rDlBZ_I

War is a beautiful thing. 

Well, actually, war is fucking atrocious (war is hell, as the saying goes), but it's certainly entertaining for movies, music and such. Very interesting topic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks. Just finished listening to Powerslave. Song has a lot of powermetal traits.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Powerslave. Good album....a lot stronger than Piece of Mind. 

Rime of the ancient mariner is my favourite on that album. 13 minutes. Second best over ten minute song I've ever heard, except for Dante's Inferno by Iced Earth, which may never be topped as an epic. Now that is something you have to listen to as well. Brilliant.

IM tends to do a lot of obscure (for standard Metal at least) topics in songs like stories and such, hence that. A lot different than you get with Metallica and whatnot (though that's great too). That's probably why I like them so much.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like metallica a lot. I've listened to some Iced Earth before though I don't remember what songs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair enough. I love 'em, they're my second favourite band, but I like IM a whole lot more. 

Iced Earth is amazing, I'd advise a lot of them. Dante's Inferno and The Hunter in particular, but just about anything will do. Their covers are also classics. They did far and away the best cover of Highway To Hell ever.

They also did Hallowed, but I'm not too big on that, because nobody should do that song but IM in my opinion. It's a nice tribute though. Actually, they did a full album of covers, but those are just the ones I bothered mentioning.

Well, I'm gone for the time being. Nothing going on here, be back later today. See ya.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

lol 

That has to be an English drink. :side:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought one this morning just so I could have the can


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty fucking badass name.

Truth: Watching some Vintage NMTB.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

So does it taste like a carbonated orange drink or something more?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It tastes like pure, undiluted envy.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey kylie.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

SHAFT


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!! Pete!! 

How are you guys?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm keeping good.

I'm watching your native Hewitt put up a good fight against the no.5 seed in Wimbledon.


You feeling better?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

GET IN THERE LLEYTON

Up 1 set to love and up a break in the 2nd  Holds serve here and he's up by 2 sets.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

2 sets up. Not doing badly now is he?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I fucking love it  Hewitt as our commentators have said its the most animated he's been on the court in 3-4 years. He needs that mongrel, animated antics imo, keeps him focused. Hopefully he can stay injury free and move up the rankings. Pretty sure that if he gets past Del Potro here then he has a relatively easy run to the quarters or semis as it would normally be Nadal's run into the final.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> SHAFT


AMBITIOUS, BUT RUBBISH.



Aussie said:


> Jimmy!! Pete!!
> 
> How are you guys?


Kylie!! Kylie!! 

I'm excellent. Watching VINTAGE~~~~~ Never Mind the Buzzcocks; The year is 2000, LaMarr's head is shaved bald, Sean and Phil are Team Captains and some random chick in the audience squealed when they played "Cars" by Gary Numan. Epic, Epic, Epic stuff. 
btw, How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm feeling like such a Brit atm. Drinking a cup of tea, eating a scone while watching Wimbledon :\


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Kylie. how are you?

edit: i'm totally psychic :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick. 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I'm keeping good.
> 
> I'm watching your native Hewitt put up a good fight against the no.5 seed in Wimbledon.
> 
> ...


Glad you're well. 

I was watching it, but my mum decided to change the channel. 

Other than a bad cough, I am thank you.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie!! Kylie!!
> 
> I'm excellent. Watching VINTAGE~~~~~ Never Mind the Buzzcocks; The year is 2000, LaMarr's head is shaved bald, Sean and Phil are Team Captains and some random chick in the audience squealed when they played "Cars" by Gary Numan. Epic, Epic, Epic stuff.
> btw, How are you?


 <3

I always love hearing how well you are.  Sounds like you're having a good evening. 

Quite tired but alright thank you. Just resting and putting up the rest of the vBookies.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

<3 u too.

That's more than slightly odd, STALKAHKYLIE~~~! :side:
Indeed I am.

Sounds fun. Has your cough gone yet?



Sticksy said:


> I'm feeling like such a Brit atm. Drinking a cup of tea, eating a scone while watching Wimbledon :\


That's about 2x more british than me tbh.
I'm just watching NMTB......and drinking Coffee. 

Truth: Apparently 22% of Brits want Jeremy Clarkson to be the UK Police Chief. Fuck Yes. 

Pep, make it happen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2x more British than Jimmy, off to shoot myself then :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> 2x more British than Jimmy, off to shoot myself then :side:


Might one suggest one's suicidal tool should be a Walther PPK?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Hey Kylie. how are you?
> 
> edit: i'm totally psychic :side:


I'm a believer. 

I'm alright thanks Nick. This cough is pissing me off though. How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> <3 u too.
> 
> That's more than slightly odd, STALKAHKYLIE~~~! :side:
> Indeed I am.
> ...




I'm not a stalker....honest. :side:

No it's still around. I don't think it'll ever go.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

liar 

Of course it will....eventually.
Watch more The Chaser. It cures all your problems.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I'm alright thanks Nick. This cough is pissing me off though. How are you?


Pretty good. Out of my slump (wasn't really that much of a slump, was only a month ) which is sweet. Stuck in another bit of mess which isn't great but i'm fine


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> So does it taste like a carbonated orange drink or something more?


All it is is orange soda.

FYI, Tango has been around for years in this country and is responsible for many lulz.






and


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> liar
> 
> Of course it will....eventually.
> Watch more The Chaser. It cures all your problems.


Me? Mever. 

I'm impatient though. 

I might have to start watching it then. 



Sticksy said:


> Pretty good. Out of my slump (wasn't really that much of a slump, was only a month ) which is sweet. Stuck in another bit of mess which isn't great but i'm fine


That's great Nick. I'm very happy to hear you're out of that slump.  I hope you're able to get that other mess sorted out soon.

Woo hoo Lleyton won!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its not really a mess, just a situation that i'm being dragged into unwillingly 

Yeah, straight sets, good win for Hewitt. He should be able to get at least to the quarters.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That _'Tango Slap'_ advert is one of my favourites. Gets a laugh from me every time I watch it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Orange soda ?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I understand Nick. Those situations don't usually end well for someone. I still hope it works out ok for you. 

Hopefully he does. I'm not his biggest fan, but he's an Aussie so I'll cheer for him.  I have to admit, I'd rather sit and stare at Roddick.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Bed time for me gentlemen. Goodnight.  <3


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Invincible said:


> Orange soda ?


Probably one of the best shows to ever hit a television.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to watch every rerun when it originally aired.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Television shows now job the fuck outta past shows.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

coach plz :$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm ridin first class


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Kenan & Kel

edit: nice server


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the hell show is that?

Meh, I'll take tv today. At least there are things I enjoy on television today, I don't watch any really old shows.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

do you want orange soda?

I do....

is it true?

I do I do ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Way to kill the thread by bringing up Keenan and Kel.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The gentleman in front of me right now may very well be the stupidest man I have ever met.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

o rly?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tell the truth.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

SA going to beat Brazil. watch :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think I believe you.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

seeing is believing. isn't it?

btw Derek, Steve Kerr is a moron. shaq trade failed for him. So anyone who sees him down the street can call him a moron


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least now we don't have to hear Shaq complain any more.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

yup. 70 mins gone, same score...


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Most people you see on the street are morons anyway.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Some just bigger than others.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brazil up 1-0


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's fun to see the American folks here getting into the SOCCER~ spirit. Somewhat.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

damn!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What channel is the game on?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was watching it on ESPN, but the game is over.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks. Just saw a highlight of the winning goal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SOCCER

What's up people?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks like Jacko is near death...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SOCCER

Truth- watching Around the Horn on ESPN. The host verbally raped the journalists because none of them thought that the US had a chance in hell of beating Spain. The journalists backtracked by saying that it won't be as big of a deal unless the US wins the cup and that nobodys cares because its soccer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I watch Around the Horn & PTI every day. THEY OWN. The part you talked about was pretty awesome.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

In true American fashion, we don't give a shit about something until we're winning in it.

Truth - Watching some episodes of Entourage.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not as big a fan of PTI.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> Not as big a fan of PTI.


Yeah, same. I still like it, though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jesus Christ Michael Jackson had a heart attack.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JBWinner said:


> Jesus Christ Michael Jackson had a heart attack.


I'm really tempted to make an underage boys joke, but I'll take the high road.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MICHAEL JACKSON DID NOT **** LITTLE KIDS.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I was too but I'll let it slide.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah I'm gonna hold off as well. This would be surreal if he died on the same day Farrah died, and as awful as it is, everyone would probably forget about it in a second if 'The King of Pop' passed away.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had heard that he was trying to get Lou Ferrigno as a personal trainer because he wants to get in shape so he can go on a tour with at least 50 performances.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I heard that as well actually.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So...did he die?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

As awful as it sounds to people, this news would be on a par to September 11th in terms of publicity and reaction. I know, I know, a thousand or more people died that day, but you know what Jackson fans are like and what a role he has had in the history of music, this would be one of the most sensational stories I have witnessed in my life-time at least.

I'm not a huge fan, but do enjoy his music, he has pumped out some fucking great stuff over the years, regardless of what a nutjob he is when not making music.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's pretty terrible news. not a good day to be a celebrity.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TMZ is reporting that Jackson has passed away at the hospital.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He's gone.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

TMZ isn't exactly the greatest source but if he is dead, this is truly a sad day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty disappointing way for him to go out.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> TMZ isn't exactly the greatest source but if he is dead, this is truly a sad day.


They're about as good as it gets in all fairness.

Reuters are now saying it too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It hasn't been reported on any other sites.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Well then, damn. :sad:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's not on reuters.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CNN is saying they can't even ask about his condition because of federal privacy laws.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I just went to Yahoo and they havn't even said that he's in the hospital.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CNN, Fox, and MSNBC are all running coverage. All are saying that he went to the hospital with cardiac arrest and was not breathing at the house when paramedics arrived.

TMZ says he was dead on arrival.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They have, but its not in their major stories, which is weird.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah. You'd think that it would be.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I take the report with TMZ with a grain of salt right now. But it is a serious situation with the possibility of death. It would be a very shocking death either way. It would be like Lennon's death in terms of shocking.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Pop star Michael Jackson has been rushed to hospital in Los Angeles with a suspected cardiac arrest.

The Los Angeles Times reported that the 50-year-old singer was not breathing when paramedics arrived at his home.

The paramedics performed CPR and took him to the UCLA medical centre, the newspaper says. Officials would not confirm if the CPR was successful. 

That's pretty much it. Death is not offical, but pretty fucking likely


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It's been 2+ hours since he was admitted and they've delivered no word on condition.

I'm expecting that they're waiting to get the whole family in to the hospital and then they'll make an announcement.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I trust TMZ purely because they are LA based and seem to get more things right than wrong, not to mention they are the ones that broke the story and every bit of news that has come out in the past few hours.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And every site is using them as a source.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TMZ is a legit news source. But until it's officially confirmed by other networks, I will take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fox news says the family is unsure of his condition, but he ain't doing good.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

until the hospital confims it, it's not offical.

LA Times reporting he's in a coma


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

He is in a coma, according to the LA Times.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Saddest day in the history of pop music, if true.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

CNN says KTLA is reporting that family members are being called into the hospital even though some are already there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

TMZ also said 2Pac was still alive. 

IDK WHAT TO BELIEVE :sad:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Fox News just put up a graphic that says "Los Angeles Times reports Michael Jackson has died" and then quickly yanked it off the screen.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Not just pop music, music in general. His influence was unprecedented. 

TMZ is taking a HUGE chance by reporting he is dead.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

LA Times now saying he is dead.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

TMZ could (if by any chance he survives) could get sued for falsely reporting that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

:sad::sad:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

EGame said:


> TMZ is taking a HUGE chance by reporting he is dead.


They are taking a risk by reporting he is dead, especially since nobody else is reporting of his death.

They still are reporting his death right now and haven't updated the story in the last hour.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

CBS News now confirms it. :sad:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's your confirmation, from the LA Times:

[Updated at 3:15 p.m.: Pop star Michael Jackson was pronounced dead by doctors this afternoon after arriving at a hospital in a deep coma, city and law enforcement sources told The Times.]


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

meh, not 100%

Waiting for the hospital to confirm it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sad day in music.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This is the saddest day in the history of music indeed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like he's gone.

Honestly, I was not a fan of his at all, but I'm going to be respectful at this time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

MSNBC is now reporting that he passed away. :sad:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

reports reports reports

I believe he is dead, no doubt, but hospital hasn't confirmed it yet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fox News is now saying he is in a coma.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Honestly, I was not a fan of his at all, but I'm going to be respectful at this time.


I wasn't a fan of his either but I can't deny that he was a legend in the business and he will be missed. Like I said earlier, this is going be our generations version of Lennon's death.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CNN is now saying he's in a coma. and it was updated 6 minutes ago.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CNN, Fox News, MSNBC, CNN Headline News, Fox Business News, and the Associated Press are all reporting that MJ has passed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah, CNN is still saying he's in a coma, at least on their webpage.

Edit- never mind. yeah they have reported him dead.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm pretty disgusted at how many people are making mockery of this on Facebook.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

he's dead. fuuuuuuck.

i'm in shock, absolutely shell shocked.

I was a massive fan of his music:/ so yeh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EGame said:


> I'm pretty disgusted at how many people are making mockery of this on Facebook.


My friends are all devastated. Can't believe people would want to make a mockery of this.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So that's 3 pretty well known people dying within 3 days.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> My friends are all devastated. Can't believe people would want to make a mockery of this.


The same. But there are some pretty disrespectful people out there.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RPC said:


> The same. But there are some pretty disrespectful people out there.


I'm in a disturbing conversation right now. Lots of facepalm moments.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

king of kings - 3 people?

I got two.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Of course people are going to say bad things, it's expected. It's awful, but it was bound to happen. I see lots of people though, being respectful. Which leaves me satisfied. But there are some that are being douches.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

EGame said:


> I'm pretty disgusted at how many people are making mockery of this on Facebook.


gonna be a week of tasteless bullshit to go through.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

All my friends are facebook are saying R.I.P Michael and being respectful. I won't be though, I'll just pretend it never happened.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Aussie. How are you today?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Can't say I felt much when I heard MJ died. He was an amazing musician and his legacy as that will live on, but as a person? come on, the dude raped children.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not defending the man, but he was never found guilty.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not bad thanks Reid. Shocked about the news about Michael Jackson though. 

How are you?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

idrc tbh


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> Can't say I felt much when I heard MJ died. He was an amazing musician and his legacy as that will live on, but as a person? come on, the dude raped children.


no he didnt you stupid ****


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks Reid. Shocked about the news about Michael Jackson though.
> 
> How are you?


Same. Not as shocked as i was before though.

I'm pretty good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> I'm not defending the man, but he was never found guilty.


Neither was OJ but we still know he did it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™;7387530 said:


> Neither was OJ but we still know he did it.


He was declared guilty in civil court.

Two WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY different situations btw


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Neither was OJ but we still know he did it.


That is true. I mean the guy didn't exactly help himself with inviting them into his bed.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

gonna have to avoid forums for a few days until the ignorance and stupidity settles down a little


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it's fine to honor him as a music icon. I think it's important for people to remember though what he did. He never even tried to turn over a new leaf after what he did. If he admitted to what he did and went to jail, served his time, etc... then I would feel much more comfortable honoring him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I think it's fine to honor him as a music icon. I think it's important for people to remember though what he did. He never even tried to turn over a new leaf after what he did. If he admitted to what he did and went to jail, served his time, etc... then I would feel much more comfortable honoring him.


Bro...do you know anything about the Michael Jackson case? There was no definitive evidence WHATSOEVER that he did that. The kid didn't admit anything until they put him on a drug that's legitimacy is still in question and the kid's own mother didn't think Jackson did anything. His Dad (the real person behind it) was a piece of shit and there is tape of him gloating about how he's going to take all of Jackson's money. They went to his house and strip searched him and searched his entire mansion and they didn't find a SHRED of evidence to suggest he was doing anything. So please, don't act like it was some kind of failure of the justice system like the OJ case (I know that was pyro not you) because there's NO reason to believe the allegations were true.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Shocked and saddened.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Are you flamebaiting?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Bro...do you know anything about the Michael Jackson case? There was no definitive evidence WHATSOEVER that he did that. The kid didn't admit anything until they put him on a drug that's legitimacy is still in question and the kid's own mother didn't think Jackson did anything. His Dad (the real person behind it) was a piece of shit and there is tape of him gloating about how he's going to take all of Jackson's money. They went to his house and strip searched him and searched his entire mansion and they didn't find a SHRED of evidence to suggest he was doing anything. So please, don't act like it was some kind of failure of the justice system like the OJ case (I know that was pyro not you) because there's NO reason to believe the allegations were true.


:lmao idrc dude. I'm willing to bet you don't know anything about the trial either. I will admit that I was too young to follow it but come? He obviously committed an act of child molestation.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If anyone's a real child molester, it's greg


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

PAID OFF ALL PARTIES INVOLVED

edit MJ owned the rights to Beatles shit so I'd like to inherit said rights if it's not too much to ask


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He left Paul all the rights he had left in his will


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Seriously? Well that's good at least. In good hands.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

isaac wat said:


> gonna have to avoid forums for a few days until the ignorance and stupidity settles down a little


I've come to terms that everyone on the internet other than me is an idiot, so I can avoid doing that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

isaac wat said:


> gonna have to avoid forums for a few days until the ignorance and stupidity settles down a little


 Just stick around TDL then. There aren't any idiots there.



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> If anyone's a real child molester, it's greg




It's always the quiet ones.....








<3 Greg.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> I've come to terms that everyone on the internet other than me is an idiot, so I can avoid doing that.


THE_REAL_SHAQ is on the internet


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> :lmao idrc dude. I'm willing to bet you don't know anything about the trial either. I will admit that I was too young to follow it but come? He obviously committed an act of child molestation.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People still considering Michael Jackson as a molester, eh? Figured that might have died down since it's been a few years...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What's his nickname this time?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

THE BIG SHAQTUS


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

greg we might have to do a special edition of people that matter after this sad day


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> People still considering Michael Jackson as a molester, eh? Figured that might have died down since it's been a few years...


And it will, sadly, only pick up in a matter of time. Until it slowly dies down again.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

isaac wat said:


> greg we might have to do a special edition of people that matter after this sad day


agreed


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

(considering we're 2 of a handful of people qualified to talk music here)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Shaq just recognized the greatness of Michael Jackson via telephone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Obama?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

isaac wat said:


> (considering we're 2 of a handful of people qualified to talk music here)


small handful*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What pick are they at?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

whos the most famous person alive?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

isaac wat said:


>


Hide behind your fail motivational poster

For what it's worth I'm willing to bet you aren't even an MJ fan irl. Ya know I$e, just because ya saw thriller on youtube and liked it doesn't mean you have to jump on the MJ dick sucking bandwagon  

although I don't think the death of somebody should be completely disregard. He did do a lot of good and I think it's unfair if he is only remembered for the bad that he did. I'm remaining neutral over his death. He was an amazing influence but also did some terrible things and was never brought to justice over them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

can you please quit gimmick posting until at least a week after he's dead


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

isaac wat said:


> whos the most famous person alive?


Up until a few hours ago I woulda said Michael Jackson, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MJ dick sucking bandwagon?

I'm pretty sure the album sells for Thriller prove that it's not just a 'bandwagon' that loved the man.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't need prosecution or burden of proof, I can make valued judgments based on the media.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> can you please quit gimmick posting until at least a week after he's dead


He's just a kid, he doesn't get it.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> MJ dick sucking bandwagon?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the album sells for Thriller prove that it's not just a 'bandwagon' that loved the man.


:lmao His music sales are irelevent. People loved his music, we know this. Of the thirteen or so MJ songs I have heard I can honestly say they are amazing songs, but if you want to look at it that way then consider this. His music sales dropped tremendously after his allegations.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao ouch


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> :lmao His music sales are irelevent. People loved his music, we know this. Of the thirteen or so MJ songs I have heard I can honestly say they are amazing songs, but if you want to look at it that way then consider this. His music sales dropped tremendously after his allegations.




The album he made after the allegations was his second highest selling album.

Edit: And the best selling multidisk album of all time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

If you're gonna try and be a forum badass, it's probably wise to know what you're talking about (obviously you don't).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well duh. You know how many people can be easily spooked by certain 'allegations' such as child molestation? They don't know they truth and with the certain claims of when it first started worried a lot of people. "Are we listening to a pedophile?" and various stupid ideas such as that came flowing in. But his ultra die-hard fans stuck by him no matter what, and trust me, those come in bigger numbers than the ones who stopped liking him due to the those 'allegations'.

EDIT- See, die-hard fans don't care.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"he was a wacked out ***, that was sick in head..so if your telling me lets say a famous actor went out and rapped kids and made hiimself white you woudl say its ok since he was a good actor NO ITS WRONG!!!"

Some kid that's in my school on Michael Jackson. :no:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> "he was a wacked out ***, that was sick in head..so if your telling me lets say a famous actor went out and rapped kids and made hiimself white you woudl say its ok since he was a good actor NO ITS WRONG!!!"
> 
> Some kid that's in my school on Michael Jackson. :no:


hope you're gonna deliver a spinebuster to that sack a shit next time you see him


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I liked how he couldn't spell raped. Idiot.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd like to and he's proven he can be a real idiot sometimes. I'm just trying to think of what to say.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Just call him a ignorant piece of shit. And confront him on his horrible grammar and spelling too. That will get him.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Prefer my spinebuster approach but that'll do.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Spinebuster him off school grounds or something. That way it won't get you suspended. Fair?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd like to give the kid a spinebuster. lol



> fuck his music that doesnt make it right, and chris OG killed his wife right? if you have moeny u can buy yourself out of anything WAKE UP cuz MJ is a pedophile


Idiocy, it makes the world go round.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

this looks like a potential combo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't stop there, dude. Go Orton style and punt his head off.

(imo)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

YAKUZA/BRAINBUSTAHHH~ combo ftw.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

nice to see that piece a shit has fucked off from the thread after being exposed in public


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That kid signed off Facebook signed off haha. 

Boy I love idiots.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They do say that ignorance is bliss. Shame that I'll never know.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It's not hard to weed out and expose the morons of the world.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I thought it couldn't get worse. But it just did.



> haha ok i guess you gues support gay rights too?


...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm rolling. Good God this kid must be retarded.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD21JDMp86c

this owns mainly b/c jackson does the chorus


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If I met that guy face to face, I'd probably annihilate him with my ability to not be so damn ignorant. That guy wouldn't know what hit him.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> The album he made after the allegations was his second highest selling album.
> 
> Edit: And the best selling multidisk album of all time.


You do realize that things like this take time to sink in? There were still a lot of people in denial. I'm glad a lot of people final woke up. Look at his latest album in 2001. What a failure that was compared to his others.



Hailsabin said:


> Well duh. You know how many people can be easily spooked by certain 'allegations' such as child molestation? They don't know they truth and with the certain claims of when it first started worried a lot of people. "Are we listening to a pedophile?" and various stupid ideas such as that came flowing in. But his ultra die-hard fans stuck by him no matter what, and trust me, those come in bigger numbers than the ones who stopped liking him due to the those 'allegations'.
> 
> EDIT- See, die-hard fans don't care.


Yes he still has a huge core fan base. There is no denying that, but again, that doesn't mean a lot of people were affected by his allegations. There are wrestling fans to this day that still buy used Benoit merchandise (I am not comparing MJ to Benoit. Benoit was far worse). that doesn't mean those people think it is ok to kill your family and then yourself. My mom purchased all of MJ albums and is a huge fan. She thinks he did some horrible things and should have served his time though. Sales don't show an honest view of how people view his character. Although the later part of his career does a good job depicting what people did think of him. 

I think it's great that he had a lot of fans and inspired many. I just think it's funny how some of his laughable fans (and some ppl in this thread who most likely aren't even MJ fans) are honoring him as some great person. He was far from it. He was a child molester. He is a great music icon and nothing more. 



isaac wat said:


> nice to see that piece a shit has fucked off from the thread after being exposed in public


you mad bro? cry now :hb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lolz.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

HAHAHA


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's so hilarious that I'm not even trying anymore. There's no hope.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

nice comeback


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

think we're still waiting for you to regain some credibility after you got embarrassed for two straight pages

bro


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

can't say I feel real embarrassed brah. guess your posts towards my "ignorance" were in vain


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

At the end of the day, it's to each their own. Some are going to believe Jackson is one of the greatest people of all time and others will believe he is nothing more than a child molester. Unfortunately all the media attention he receives influences how the public looks at him.

You can say there was no proof and it was unsubstansiated all you want, but the facts are he was accused and even though it was never proven within court that he is a child molester, the speculation and accusations will always remain, even in death. That is something the media will never let him escape.

However, anyone that can say with a straight face that he doesn't deserve what he has achieved and has never had an impact within the music industry need their heads examined. It doesn't matter what you think of him as a person, no one on this earth can deny what he has done and has achieved.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The final word by AUSSIE~

But seriously, what you said is just fact. He is called the King Of Pop for a reason...


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

what Aussie said tbh

I believe he is a huge music icon that worked extremely hard to get where he is today and deserves nothing but respect when it comes to what he did to the music industry and how he influenced so many people. I also believe that he is a child molester and should have been brought to justice for that. 

been trying to say this for the last few pages. Got the point across pretty well too. 

some incredibly laughable people in here that weren't able to comprehend this though


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

See I disagree with you ES about him being a child molester and not just because it was an accusation that was never proven. 

I believe that in his mind, he was still 12 years old. I don't believe he molested those kids. Slept in the same bed yeah sure, but not touching them or hurting them like that. I think what's happened is the kids have told the parents they slept in his bed and the parents have cried pedophile and have seen dollar signs. Deep down though, I don't think all the lights were on upstairs for MJ so maybe he didn't think sleeping in the same bed with them was inappropriate.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the proof that they found to put Michael away. Wait, kinda sure there wasn't any.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW <333 

I haven't seen you around in weeks! It made me sad.  How have you been?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Been pretty good soured on WF for a little while and tried to lay low. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I think everyone seems to sour on this site after a little while. I'm glad you're back though. 

I'm alright thanks. Been a little sick this week which hasn't been fun.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

swine flu?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Regular flu.

Hello all. ~_~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Gord. 

WCW, like Gord said, it wasn't swine flu. Although I swear the amount of dirty looks I received when I went to the store after work last night was amazing. I covered my mouth with a tissue while I was coughing but I swear, you'd think I was growing a snout and a pink curly tail. :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Gord.
> 
> WCW, like Gord said, it wasn't swine flu. Although I swear the amount of dirty looks I received when I went to the store after work last night was amazing. I covered my mouth with a tissue while I was coughing but I swear, you'd think I was growing a snout and a pink curly tail. :no:


Hey there. 

Ouch, that sucks. People must be really edgy over there about that virus. How many confirmed cases are there in the merry ole' land of ozztralia?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD AFTERNOOOOOOOOON T-T-T~~~~~!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Today I am touched with a tinge of sadness


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Today I am touched with a tinge of sadness


You missed your period? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The legend of MJ will live on forever.

Whats up people?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Hey there.
> 
> Ouch, that sucks. People must be really edgy over there about that virus. How many confirmed cases are there in the merry ole' land of ozztralia?


How are you?

Um about 3,000-4,000 cases (90% of those in Victoria) and 3 deaths so yeah we're a little paranoid. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD AFTERNOOOOOOOOON T-T-T~~~~~!


JIMMY!!!! 

How are you?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Today I am touched with a tinge of sadness


You aren't the only one Ben.  It's a very sad day in the entertainment industry.

EDIT - :lmao Nick


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya, hiya, hiya to you all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

VOLK HAN


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> You missed your period? :side:


Shhh



WWF said:


> The legend of MJ will live on forever.


Indeed.



Aussie said:


> Um about 3,000-4,000 cases (90% of those in Victoria) and 3 deaths so yeah we're a little paranoid.
> 
> You aren't the only one Ben.  It's a very sad day in the entertainment industry.


Only the dirty Vicks are paranoid. Swine flu is about as much threat to us NSW folks as a cat is to a lion.

 Indeed, a sad day with two major losses.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ben, play mafia. You and Josh can share the role.



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> VOLK HAN


HE WILL FUCK YOU UP


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> You missed your period? :side:


:lmao



Aussie said:


> JIMMY!!!!
> 
> How are you?


mmm?

Fine, Fine, Fine.

Rather bored though. I was going to be working today, but the weather is shitty. And I'm hungry, but there's fuck all in the cupboard. 

How are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> How are you?
> 
> Um about 3,000-4,000 cases (90% of those in Victoria) and 3 deaths so yeah we're a little paranoid.
> 
> ...


I'm wonderful, thanks. 3 to 4 thousand, damn. You stay the hell away from whereever Victoria is.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Off to watch Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a little embarassing that SmackDown! has the 4 worst wrestlers in the company and is still a better overall show than Raw.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Only the dirty Vicks are paranoid. Swine flu is about as much threat to us NSW folks as a cat is to a lion.
> 
> Indeed, a sad day with two major losses.


Well I'll see how paranoid you all are when I come up in August. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> mmm?
> 
> Fine, Fine, Fine.
> 
> ...


*hugs* 

Well you could stay here and chat which would cure your boredom, or find youself a good movie. As far as food goes, order a pizza and have it delivered. 

Not bad thanks. My clothing party for tomorrow has postponed for a month but that's alright. Gives me some resting time.



Pyro™ said:


> I'm wonderful, thanks. 3 to 4 thousand, damn. You stay the hell away from whereever Victoria is.


Victoria is the state I live in dear.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, shit. 

Get the hell out of there, you're too young to die.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm not going to die Gord. <3 I'll be fine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, you never know. In a state that has 3 to 4 thousand cases of this going around, it can spread fast. Just be careful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The population in Victoria is around a little over 5 million people, with 3-4 thousand cases its not a whole lot. If you take the fact that there's only 3 deaths then there is even less reason to worry 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Don't worry Gord, I'll be careful. Like Nick says, the odds of me catching it are slim and those that have died were either very young or ill with something else on top of swine flu.

Hi Derek.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well then call me paranoid. I wouldn't want to be in a state where 5 or 10 people in every couple thousand might be infected.

Then again, I don't take risks when it comes to death. I don't part any part of that considering I'm fairly confident I'm fucked when I die.



> Don't worry Gord, I'll be careful. Like Nick says, the odds of me catching it are slim and those that have died were either very young or ill with something else on top of swine flu.


But you've got a flu already. 

Well, nevermind, it'll go away soon. I'm sure you'll be fine but I like to be cautious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie. How's the cough?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> But you've got a flu already.
> 
> Well, nevermind, it'll go away soon. I'm sure you'll be fine but I like to be cautious.


True but I feel a lot better than I did last Friday. The way I see it, if it was Swine Flu, I wouldn't be feeling any better. 



Derek said:


> Hi Aussie. How's the cough?


Cough is still around and it's just driving me insane! How are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks, hopefully it will go away soon.

I'm okay. My mom gets back rom her African mission trip tomorrow, so I have plenty of cleaning to do.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Derek. 

Wow really? Where in Africa did she go?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Republic of Congo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> True but I feel a lot better than I did last Friday. The way I see it, if it was Swine Flu, I wouldn't be feeling any better.


I know, I was just saying that you already have something so it'd be easier to harm you since you mentioned Swine Flu's are accelerated by another sickness on top of it.

Eh, you'll be fine though.

Truth: Watched a 4 part walkthrough of the God of War III demo. Mostly stuff I've seen, but some things I didn't see. 

I'm a little terrified to play this game when it comes out March next year. I think the level of EPICNESS it contains could give me brain damage.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i bless the rains down in aaaaaaaafrica.
*whistles*

G'Day all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Smackdown = great show as usual, although McMahon overkill was noted. Don't fuck this show up, Vince.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure Vince will kill whatever SmackDown! has going for it soon enough.

I don't care how bad the show is personally, as long as Chris Jericho, aka the only wrestler in the WWE who's currently worth anything, is the world champion, which he isn't. Which means as always, I'm bitter and discontented. I really need to just chill the fuck out and enjoy all the crap they throw down my throat, but it's not easy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sup people.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Josies sig beats mine.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Couldn't help but smirk at that sig, Josie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

epic sig Josh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It sucks like Nick.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

McQueer~!

So nick suck, hey? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SoulTaker don't be talkin no smack son!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> It sucks like Nick.


so it sucks like a fox? :side:



TheSoulTaker said:


> McQueer~!
> 
> So nick suck, hey? :side:


Terrible insult dude, i'm just going to go with fuck off TST 8*D


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So i hear the internet basically died as soon as the rumors started circulating last night.


But i'm sure this has been discussed to death today so don't worry.

Hey guys


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> SoulTaker don't be talkin no smack son!


yes,sir.


Sticksy said:


> so it sucks like a fox? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible insult dude, i'm just going to go with *fuck off TST* 8*D


I so saw that coming.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HEY. .


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

wwf could you do get to dexter mafia thread


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I said to replace me a whiiiiiiiiile ago.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

but you are not replaced


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well that's not my fault, now is it?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Josey, play my mafia or Rising will replace.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

http://i41.tinypic.com/2m7vpxt.jpg

I chuckled, then I felt bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> so it sucks like a fox? :side:


If by that you mean Megan Fox yes.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

dimensionally transcendental.

Also, fuck my ISP for counting uploads towards my monthly bandwidth. c***s.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

King James?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

**waves**


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Waves Back*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> King James?


Kaiser Eric?



Seabs said:


> **waves**


*high fives*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*grabs crotch*


OWWWW


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kaiser Knuckles!

*C-BUS!*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*MCQUEEN!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So *Seabs* is Aries ROH Champ again? I've completely lost track of whats going on.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

pep, when's gordon 'codfish' brown going to resign...
and when are you going to put Jeremy Clarkson in charge of the police force (22% of your lot think it should be done. that's practically a majority)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I saw that you were hyped for UFC 100 McQueen and that you are burnt out on wrestling. I'm so proud of you right now :argh:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> So *Seabs* is Aries ROH Champ again? I've completely lost track of whats going on.


*Yeah he won the belt off Lynn in a 3 way with Black last weekend. You're not exatly missing much on the ROH front although the last few DVDs I've just watched have been an improvement. Mainly because KENTA's on them though.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> I saw that you were hyped for UFC 100 McQueen and that you are burnt out on wrestling. I'm so proud of you right now :argh:


Yeah, I watched most of The Best of 2008 the other night on Blu-Ray and it owned. Stevenson getting busted open by Penn was pretty sick but in a good way. I usually just catch a fight on the net now and then so any recommendations for some really good older UFC/Pride events I should check out?



Seabs said:


> *Yeah he won the belt off Lynn in a 3 way last weekend. You're not exatly missing much on the ROH front although the last few DVDs I've just watched have been an improvement. Mainly because KENTA's on them though.*


KENTA! I'm kinda not sure if i'm even gonna bother getting Supercard and a 7YAS show at this point. Just not interested although Aries as champ helps a bit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> KENTA! I'm kinda not sure if i'm even gonna bother getting Supercard and a 7YAS show at this point. Just not interested although Aries as champ helps a bit.


*7AS is good. Just get to see KENTA/Nigel though. Gonna watch SOH today which is supposed to be awesome. I know what you mean about losing interest a bit though. I don't care for it as much as I used to.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, I watched most of The Best of 2008 the other night on Blu-Ray and it owned. Stevenson getting busted open by Penn was pretty sick but in a good way. I usually just catch a fight on the net now and then so any recommendations for some really good older UFC/Pride events I should check out?


The TUF finale the other day was a solid event. As for older events i'm still getting around to watching them myself  I can give you some good fights though.

Hughes vs Trigg from UFC 52 is one of the best 1 round fights i've seen. 
Gomi vs Diaz from PRIDE was pretty sick
Smith vs Radach and Diaz vs Smith from a couple of the recent Strikeforce cards were 2 good standup battles.
Hughes vs. Penn from UFC 63 was a great fight.
Rampage vs. Arona - was in PRIDE
Sanchez vs. Parisyan - One of the UFN's forget which one, good fight.
Griffin vs. Bonnar - TUF Finale 1, epic brawl.
Faber vs Pulver - WEC 34 - Excellent fight, albeit a touch one sided
Torres vs Maeda - WEC 34 - Excellent fight, lot of action.
Faber vs Brown - WEC 41 - Good fight, could've been so much more
Cerrone vs Varner - WEC 38 - Good fight, disappointing finish though imo 
Rampage vs Wandy match 1 and 2 were both pretty sweet as well.

There are a ton of others though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Can't sleep, so I'm pulling an all-nighter. Fuck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go to bed!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*McQueen*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steel McNeil!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Damn right. How's it going, Queen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alright I guess. Nothing to new with me. I still have 16 hours of work to deal with this week.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: woke up too damn early but woke up to MJ music on the radio.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tempest what are you currently reading now?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Alright I guess. Nothing to new with me. I still have 16 hours of work to deal with this week.


Not much going on with me either. I don't have work for the rest of the week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You suck then. I get home at 3 a.m. tommorow night and then have to go back at noon on Sat.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Tempest what are you currently reading now?


lol, well I'm currently reading my 736th book(i gotta update my siggy) I just went to the library to pick up six books. I'm reading "Wait For Love" by Melanie Schuster. I've been a little werewolf/Vampire crazy this week though. This is the first non-paranormal book I've read all week.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> You suck then. I get home at 3 a.m. tommorow night and then have to go back at noon on Sat.


Be nice. 

I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't say i've heard of that book and I read a lot myself. 

Cya Steel.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I can't say i've heard of that book and I read a lot myself.
> 
> Cya Steel.


Its a african-american contemporary romance short novel in an anthology book.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you like Mystery-Thrillers you should check out Lee Child (if you haven't already). Probably my favorite contemporary writer.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

blah blah blah


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ whose that in your siggy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

some chick/model/something. It's a stock photo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's me. I'm beautiful.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

obv. But your teeth are horrid, mcqueen.










^ That's a highly edited version of the original stock photo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tempest said:


> Its a african-american contemporary romance short novel in an anthology book.


Out of curiosity, why are you reading 2000 books ?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Copta you asshole you tricked me! 

She must be British> :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Read 2000 books to get a free one :side:

----

10-shades of happy right now


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> If you like Mystery-Thrillers you should check out Lee Child (if you haven't already). Probably my favorite contemporary writer.


I'm reading Echo Burning atm or rather thats the next in the Reacher series that i'm about to read. Last one i read was The Enemy, pretty sweet book although i have to say i saw the 'twist' so to speak coming


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Knock it off Benjamin!

Really? I didn't see it coming and i'm usually very good at that kinda stuff. Running Blind/The Visitor was somewhat ruined for me because I realized who the killer was just about instantly. The method of killing however stumped me.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Invincible said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you reading 2000 books ?


To see if I can pull it off. Nothing really special.
I'm guessing I'll average about 350 a year based on 2008. So far in 2009 I've read 160 books. I most likely wont reach 2,000 for another 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Copta you asshole you tricked me!
> 
> She must be British> :side:


ownt.

I think she's Eastern European.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Knock it off Benjamin!


Knock what off?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, don't ask me why but something made me see it coming a mile off. I had an inkling about the twist in The Visitor but was reasonably clueless until towards the end. Then not long before it was revealed it kinda hit me that the certain character (trying not to spoil here) hadn't been mentioned in a while. Didn't spoil the book for me though, although i'm pretty sure the method of killing still would've left a trace, like lactic acid in the trachea or w/e


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tempest said:


> To see if I can pull it off. Nothing really special.
> I'm guessing I'll average about 350 a year based on 2008. So far in 2009 I've read 160 books. I most likely wont reach 2,000 for another 4 or 5 years.


I'm presently reading Tintin :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i'm sure a pathologist would find someway to figure out that was the method of death. I wasn't sure which title that book was under in Aus. Its probably _The Visitor_ everywhere but the U.S.

I'm pretty sure you won't see the big twist coming in _Echo Burning_ though. Its so left field but at the same time pretty believable. I love that book so much, my favorite Reacher next to _The Enemy_ and _Killing Floor._

Everything Ben, your happyness infuriates me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> I'm presently reading Tintin :side:


Excellent choice.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, anytime your brain gets deproved of oxygen like that the byproducts of anaerobic glycolysis (getting energy without oxygen) would have to be evident somewhere. Regardless i loved the book 

Anyway, back to knocking people out in the UFC game


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still haven't played that yet since i've been pretty busy and Chrono Trigger is still awesome even after 14 years. I'll start it up this weekend though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Excellent choice.


I no rit ? Haddock in now that I've reached Crab.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does Rez still come around here?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> I no rit ? Haddock in now that I've reached Crab.


Billions of Boiling, Blue Blistering Barnacles.

Herge was THE KING of alliteration.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to bed lameazoids.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I haven't seen Rez around in a while.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I'm going to bed lameazoids.


hey. fuck you bro.

p.s - g'night.

Terrorez :sad:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I was going to make a suicide bombing joke but felt it would be too far


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Eric, it's unfortunate that my happiness brings you the feeling of infuriation 

I guess Nick just needs to put out a bit more :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Cooler. Three Veeks.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Thread is struggling. I blame Kylie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I blame you for being a boring motherfucker


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I wasn't aware I was entertaining.

Usually when I do, people run.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You aren't entertaining, you are here, the thread is presently not entertaining therefore by my logic you're to blame 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Your logic is as flawed as the NSW Origin selectors


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, its as right as the prediction that there will be no finals footy for the Tigers


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mathematically we can still make it

(^ The sign of a fan clinging to faded straws of hope of a finals berth)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Thread is struggling. I blame Kylie.


Hey! What did I do?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lack of your posting = lack of ratings


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Lack of your posting = lack of ratings


:lmao at you tracking down a post of mine to red rep me. Thanks I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao at you tracking down a post of mine to red rep me. Thanks I needed a good laugh today.


If I wanted a good laugh I'd just read your posts in the MMA thread.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wat's your beef, bros.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have no clue he just randomly red repped me a few days ago in the MMA thread telling me to stop trolling (which I don't do anyway). Then he tracked down a post from classic rants earlier to red rep me again. I just think it's funny and am glad that I annoyed someone enough to do so.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ben is just being Ben.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'day


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sup, Mr. Coptafeel ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

photoshop.

how r u?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sleepy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Invincible said:


> Wat's your beef, bros.


No beef.



Dark Church said:


> I have no clue he just randomly red repped me a few days ago in the MMA thread telling me to stop trolling (which I don't do anyway). Then he tracked down a post from classic rants earlier to red rep me again. I just think it's funny and am glad that I annoyed someone enough to do so.


Your posts in that thread are trolling, or just an indication of how much you actually know about the sport. I disagree with your posts, hence the red square. I'm thankful for the laugh at you reacting to getting one.

Annoyed? :lmao You're not annoying, you're just...(comment refrained from being typed at risk of banishment)



Invincible said:


> Ben is just being Ben.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Waiting on some douche to lynch Postage in mah mafia.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Get some rest then, Inni.

And Ben, from what little I know about MMA, your predictions and analysis also tend to be fucking terrible.
Stop red repping peeps just for the sake of it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> No beef.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao my opinions are just different from most that doesn't mean it's trolling. And obviously if you had to censor yourself for fear of banishment I am annoying you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Invincible said:


> Waiting on some douche to lynch Postage in mah mafia.


someone lynched him, get to it



Jim Coptafeel said:


> And Ben, from what little I know about MMA, your predictions and analysis also tend to be fucking terrible.
> Stop red repping peeps just for the sake of it.


:lmao awesome. Ben getting told the truth by someone who doesn't follow the sport :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You shouldn't have asked.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> And Ben, from what little I know about MMA, your predictions and analysis also tend to be fucking terrible.
> Stop red repping peeps just for the sake of it.


If my predictions are so terrible then why did I finish so well in the prediction league? Nice fail James 

It's not for the sake of it



Dark Church said:


> :lmao my opinions are just different from most that doesn't mean it's trolling. And obviously if you had to censor yourself for fear of banishment I am annoying you.


It is trolling since your posting for reactions.

If I said what I wanted to I'd come across as a c*nt, and be banned. No reflection on you being annoying to me, which you aren't. You're obviously the one who's been annoyed at two red boxes on the internet.



Sticksy said:


> :lmao awesome. Ben getting told the truth by someone who doesn't follow the sport :side:


What truth?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> If my predictions are so terrible then why did I finish so well in the prediction league? Nice fail James
> 
> It's not for the sake of it
> 
> ...



I am not posting for reactions in that thread (I am not saying I have never done it). I am giving my actual opinion that most people disagree with. Also I laughed at the two red boxes and thanked you that is far from being annoyed. Do it everyday for all I care.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am not posting for reactions in that thread (I am not saying I have never done it). I am giving my actual opinion that most people disagree with. Also I laughed at the two red boxes and thanked you that is far from being annoyed. Do it everyday for all I care.


I laughed at your posts and reasoning. Far from being annoyed.

Everyday? Nah, you're not worth the bandwidth and effort.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brett Favre. :hmm:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I wish I had Photoshop.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hey Ya.*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

omg switch


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

omg certs


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*omg certs*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

omg omg


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey yourself cup.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *omg certs*


<<<333


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How ya been mate. Been a while.*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stride gum really is long lasting. Not ridiculously long lasting like the commercial states but long lasting nonetheless.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been well. Works been busy and this place has been boring so that combo led to my sporadic appearances. How you been? 

Sup J?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good good, can't complain. Had exams over the past few months so glad they're done with now.*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Seabs you got a prom? Mine on Wednesday


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Certs said:


> Sup J?


Hey Certs. Not much. Just posting and watching Family Feud. I need to go shopping but I just don't feel like going today.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ours was like a month or two ago. Before the exams which was strange.*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

lmao, that is really early, the afterparty should be (Y)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Would have been much better now after we've all finished the exams. Like a last hoorah 

Some people had a GCSE exam the day after it, lol.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats ridcolous XD

I've only started to look forward to it in the last couple of days tbh.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Our prom was at Christmas, we get it in both of our last two years


This years one was epic..

And I say that as somebody who spent the night intoxicated...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- never went to prom. Don't really feel like I missed anything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

i have mixed emotions about making john mercer a fuckin banner


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My prom was pretty awesome.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

that's back when our friendship was tight and we did favors for eachotha


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> that's back when our friendship was tight and we did favors for eachotha


woah wtf i dont recall ever being your friend


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Fucking Marking over a channel showing the full 14 minute Thriller video. (I've never saw it in full uncut)

All it took was for MJ to die.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

if your initials are MJ you live and die as a baller.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MTV did that earlier.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It took the death of Michael Jackson for MTV to actually play music videos.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Only time they played them was at like 4 am in the morning.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> MTV did that earlier.


You have to remember the UK and the US are different, they're legally not alowed to show ANY of the video until after 9 pm here, then they can't show the full version till after 10 pm

btw: here in the UK 14 (FOURTEEN) music channels have dedicated today to just showing Michael Jackson videos on a loop


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the DJ's at one of our local stations were making MJ jokes within an hour of him dying.

I'll be honest, I laughed at some of the stuff.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghostbusters 2 reference?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ghostbusters 1 I believe


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

MJ Overkill if you ask me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, you're right. Gozer was in 1.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Springsteen had better get this treatment when he goes damnit!



He won't even get a mention on the music channels over here most likely..


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry Craig, but Bruce isn't on the same level as MJ, not even close.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah it's The Beatles, Elvis, and MJ and Elvis is dead and The Beatles aren't one person


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not too mention tha MJ owned all the Beatles songs.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's the three that changed music.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

pink floyd


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Arguable. Same could be said for Led zep and the Velvet underground i suppose.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And Johnny Cash and Sugar Hill Gang


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Arguable. Same could be said for Led zep and the Velvet underground i suppose.


and king crimson (imo)


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I would have liked to see all the music channels not playing shit music for a day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I was pretty blown away this morning while driving to work my god awful local station played Thriller, Smooth Criminal, and Billie Jean consecutively.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Sounds 'GREAT'


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Made free radio an acceptable form of media for the short time it lasted.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

BWAHHH


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wat. .


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

wat u want


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Misa Campo. U?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

same tbf


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Perez Hilton is getting bashed for a post he made on MJ. Basically, he said it was all a stunt to get publicity. Basically, he is getting hammered for that post. As for Perez, I don't like him. There's something about him that I don't like.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perez Hilton is an idiot. Never liked the guy; never will.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

who is perez hilton


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Perez Hilton is an idiot. Never liked the guy; never will.


That makes two of us. 

Eveny Screwd, he is celebrity blogger.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

idk..


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

indeed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We like sportz and we don't care who knows.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth: Is just stopping by


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello, Aussie. Still sick ?

Listening to some rhapsody atm.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm better for the most part mate. Just an irritating cough.

How are you?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi errybody.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey~!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm alright, I suppose.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the rock says

the rock

the rock says


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

know your damn role


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i am so sore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i love the guitar riff and then that tiny little flick of synth and power chord. excellence.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Derek. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> know your damn role


Jimmy! 



Josie said:


> i am so sore.


What happened?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> WCW


Aussie 



Derek said:


>


This one's where it's at bro


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie! 

How are yah?

Truth: Got that theme song stuck in my head now. damn u.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't see that one. That's a good one tho.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> What happened?


played two games of AFL today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm sore after playing one game of football (soccer). As much as i hate to put shit on refs this guy was an absolute douche. He warned me like 3 or 4 times for dissent, each time saying he was going to book me if i did it again. I was wanting that yellow card


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

should have sworn at him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Any swearing gets an automatic red and i didn't want that although i'm going to miss the next 2 games anyway so it probably would've been worth it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PF69 said:


> Perez Hilton is getting bashed for a post he made on MJ. Basically, he said it was all a stunt to get publicity. Basically, he is getting hammered for that post. As for Perez, I don't like him. There's something about him that I don't like.


So he died as a publicity stuff, or did he pull a Elvis and not die?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

gRapes of wRath


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Copta, what's the color code for the avatar BG ?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Invincible, you sexy beast.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eh, hey


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How do?*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm alright. Kinda unmotivated to do anything. Tried to go to the gym but didn't follow through. Can't write because I'm feeling lazy and the kind...

How 'bout you ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> Copta, what's the color code for the avatar BG ?


#c9c9c9

#f1f1f1 for the sig b/g

Sup peeps?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr Seabridge, i've been expecting you *strokes imaginary white cat* :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks @ Copta.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:argh:

cant complain myself.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hewitt up 2 sets to love so i'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What a night. LML.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gentlemen...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Isn't it past your bedtime Kylie? :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's 3am in the mornin' I put my key in the door...

Nah, lame terrible singing is Jim's gimmick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and its 3:45 in the morning :side:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

It's 2:01 PM and I just woke up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

4am now 8*D


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I just drove in my first bought car.

It's not a bad automobile, gunna call it Jacko the saxo.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ever had that arkward moment where you walk in on someone watching porn?*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Always a laugh right?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If for the reaction of the other person than anything else.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Same when you walk into someone playing with themselves. Good times.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

pepper you see neil youngs set @ glasto?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Last night?

Hell yeah, epic set. Day and light was something else...


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah was a fucking awesome performance

i marked @ him FAKING the end of rockin' in the free world about 5 times

edit and the beatles cover was GREAT


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha ha, yeah everything about it was pure brilliance.

You catch any of the crosby stuff that was just on?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I saw the very end of them (last 30 seconds) and it sounded fuckin' epic, can't remember the song though - I need to wait for bbc to upload it so I can view.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds hectic, i sky+'d it as i'm a regular watcher of casualty but i'll check it out sooner or later obviously.

Truth: Cheryl Cole.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fancy letting me in on the excellence of the whereabouts of your avatar?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

admitted


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

truth: listening to brillaince of THE BOSS on RAdio 6 right now, sounds brilliant, He better let them show it on TV.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You don't say no to The Boss.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hi....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Craig said:


> truth: listening to brillaince of THE BOSS on RAdio 6 right now, sounds brilliant, He better let them show it on TV.


*They put Franz Ferdinand's set instead? lol. Did ya see him with Gaslight Anthem earlier?*


Killswitch said:


> hi....


*...... hi*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Derek, did you get that download for the NOAH tag to work in the end?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah. And I have a much different criteria for what I like compared to you guys, I guess. I'd put that tag around ****1/4. And I've seen someone give it as low as ***1/4.

And KENTA/Davey got barely **** from me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*****1/2 and ****1/4+ fwiw*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- going to see Transformers 2 tonight.

I enjoyed the first one, so I'd imagine I'm probably going to like this one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I loved the 1st one. Probably wont see the 2nd one for like another 5 years though. Last movie I watched was Hancock & The Drak Knight at Xmas lol.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Last movie I saw before this was.....up. It was pretty good.

I've seen more movies so far this year than I did all of last year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't know why I dont watch movies any more tbh. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Probably because most of them aren't any good.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Truth: Watching the Martin Bashir interview with Michael Jackson on youtube; the first half hour is quite eyeopening.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah, the only movie in cinemas this year I've sorta wanted see was Watchmen but it didn't seem to get much hype over here.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Watchmen was okay, but the problem is that its based on the most celebrated Graphic Novel of all time, and its celebrated because it broke new ground in the way it tells a story, which is hard to translate into film without making the film really really long.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

celebrated


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://video-games.shop.ebay.com/it...=1&_fln=1&_sacat=139973&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

This is absurd. Honestly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE GREAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*E. Dangerously*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It was going for 5 dollars 3 days ago


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> http://video-games.shop.ebay.com/it...=1&_fln=1&_sacat=139973&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282
> 
> This is absurd. Honestly.


It really is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

After watching the AVGN's review of Moonwalker, I can say I'm never going to play that. It looks like ass.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Omg I remember having that game wow, lol.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I adore that game, seriously



Oh and Springsteen is FUCKING OWNING Glastonbury

Oh and I mark for whoever is swinging the Bra/ WWE Championship on a stick combo.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I guess it's looking like the PS3 will get a nice pay cut in August.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've seen like 1 movie this year in theaters.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've seen uhhhhhhh...Star Trek twice


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've seen.... 1

Problem beign the movie was 47 years old (Spartacus)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well if he count movies all thougether i've seen a few


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I seen at least over 10 movies in the theaters this year.


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

Truth: Just finished watching Lethal Weapon 3.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I watched the first half hour or so then switched over to THE BOSS who's just finished and was rather fucking amazing...

oh I can't wait 17 days until I see him!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Lethal Weapon 3 was on TV earlier today.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck mel gibson


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Number 4 was on the other day.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I have seen 17 movies in the theaters this year. But I saw a couple of those movies twice.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm a massive film geek (400 + Legal DVDs) but nothing this year's really intrested me...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I have wanted to see some movies, just never got around to it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I like how you say legal DVD's Craig. 

I am going to see Public Enemies next week. IMO, I should have at least seen over 30 movies in the theaters by the end of the year.


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

PF69 said:


> Lethal Weapon 3 was on TV earlier today.


Yeah, I watched it on ITV. 



Josie said:


> fuck mel gibson


He's good in Lethal Weapon. Passion of Christ and everything else fucking sucks.



the king of kings said:


> Number 4 was on the other day.


Think I've seen that one, would of been good to watch it again. I missed it though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Public Enemies is my first Must see movie, then when Up Finally comes out over here I'll need to see it.

I said Legal because well if you counted my illegal stuff well...

Fuck knows how much there would be..

Most likely over a 1000


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

Public Enemies is a good movie. :side:

Anyone watch Lee Evans earlier on Channel 4? Had me in stitches.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Johnny Depp Owns. Seriously, he is a good actor.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

He owns in everything bar Charlie And The Chocolate Factory

damn near ruined a childhood memory of mine with that pile of shit..

NOTHING beats Gene WIlder, NOTHING


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I haven't watched Depp's version of Willy Wonka but I still grew up with Wilder's version of the movie and he Owned in the movie.


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

Johnny Depp was shit as Willy Wonka, as Craig said, nearly spoilt the film completely.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Classic


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Craig said:


> I said Legal because well if you counted my illegal stuff well...
> 
> Fuck knows how much there would be..
> 
> Most likely over a 1000


post sent to police.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Do they make those fudge covered Oreos anymore?

I could use some atm but I don't want to make the trip to the store w/o confirmation.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Do they make those fudge covered Oreos anymore?
> 
> I could use some atm but I don't want to make the trip to the store w/o confirmation.


According to Yahoo answers, they do but that was 2 years ago. ~_~ Can't imagine much has changed since then.

EDIT ~ Then I found one from only 7 months ago, so they must have them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My store didnt have them. Had to go w/ the standard ones.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh.

Their website says they still make them. If they don't have them in you can ask for some to be ordered.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i have mixed emotions about ordering oreos off the internet


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Shawn Michaels makes me believe wrestling is real.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hulk Hogan's Acting>Shaq's Acting


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lies.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Nope, it's the truth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> i have mixed emotions about ordering oreos off the internet


I meant at the store.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I could go for some Oreo's right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

By that do you mean 2 blacks guys DP'ing a white woman on video? Perhaps Blu-Ray?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You're too much, Queen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Too much man for one person. ;D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Reason why TNA ratings aren't rising as fast as Nitro did (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Still no porn for you huh?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm watching Springsteen at Glastonbury for the.... 3rd time now..

That is my porn.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is fap inducing for sure.

At least I think so, i'm kinda guessing fapping is UK slang for jerking off.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've never heard it used before ever


Although us Scots have weird slang so who knows?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think its more a wales thing. Maybe it has to do with Prince Charles' ears?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Transformers 2 was meh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Derek your Misawa tribute banner was officially the worst fuckin spoiler ever man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Hey Derek your Misawa tribute banner was officially the worst fuckin spoiler ever man.


Hey, I found out about it via Awesome Kong on Twitter. 


I hope Lashley gives Sapp the Dominator.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BOBBY LASHLEY is about to fight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao @ you reading awesome kongs twitter


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

bath turd


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMP is probably on twitter stalking Taylor Swift as we speak. That or ordering NV Goggles and a Tranq Gun on Amazon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> lmao @ you being on twitter


Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

SAPP just tapped to Lashley


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Sapp/Lashley fight was everything I hate about MMA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lashley is probably going to really own in MMA even if he was a fairly shitty pro wrestler.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Poor Bob Sapp is going to have to go back to Japan and resume fighting in front of 55,000 people @ the Toyko Dome and Lashley will continue fighting in front of 800 people @ the Mississippi Gulf Coast Coliseum


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lashley ownt ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see Brock Lesnar brutalize Frank Mir's carcass at the biggest event in MMA history.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Mir wins even though I suspect he won't. I'm more interested in GSP's fight anyways.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lesnar to win via F-5


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I expect a Brock Lock finish given the history of the spot of Mir getting the leg submission in their first match. That or a DQ run in finish by Big Nog creating the LesNog alliance faction.

My guess is **** 1/4 stars.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No way, Lesnar will win with the F-5 after he botches the Shooting Star Press.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

WHY IS THERE BLOOD?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> No way, Lesnar will win with the F-5 after he botches the Shooting Star Press.


Nah, i'd say a Superplex off the top of the Octagon where they explode the ring is much more likely.



TheManWithThePlan said:


> WHY IS THERE BLOOD?!


That time of the month?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That time of the month?


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I need to go see _The Hangover_ tommorow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still need to see it.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacey Chabert... sex. 

And that's the truth.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Hangover owns, you must see it.

Same with my new pictures.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I think I need to go see _The Hangover_ tommorow.





Derek said:


> I still need to see it.


It's a must see tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Swagger like Mick Jagger?

Lacey Chabert is pretty freakin hot. Good call Tarfu. Same with Kenny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Everybody knows it only takes 3.

edit- BADASS SERVERS


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Trying to find out how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll pop...

I'm about to give up and just bite the thing again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

1,183 on average.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got back from the first ever commisioned MMA show in Pennsylvania at the Mellon Arena. Shit was pretty terrible. In the main event Rich Clementi lost (I think he tapped) in like 15 seconds to Kyle Jensen to some weak ass looking strikes. I wasn't about to stay and find out exactly what happened during the interview/replay but the fans were pissed. There was only like 2 good fights all night, and the best fight was between two chicks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MIXED MARTIAL ARTS


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ ULTIMATE FIGHTING! It was called UCFC, I wouldn't be surprised if they get sued over the name tbh.

Cyber Sunday is coming to the Burgh in October, I might go check it out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is the Burgh pretty cool Delfin?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's not called Cyber Sunday anymore.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I read the new WWE PPV names. It's cheesy names that I would expect from a In Your House PPV in the 90's.

Truth: Ghostbusters video game is awesome.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder what they were thinking when coming up with those names..


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ It isn't Cyber Sunday? They were advertising it as Cyber Sunday on the marquee at the stadium tonight still though.



McQueen said:


> Is the Burgh pretty cool Delfin?


I don't live in Pittsburgh proper (About 20 minutes out), but I'm downtown every weekday for work and go there a lot to do things. It's okay, but really in comparison to other big cities it isn't very impressive as to what is actually there. Steelers fans are cool, but in the past few years all the bandwagon Pens fans are getting annoying since they didn't give a damn before we got to the finals last year.

But I mean, yeah it's just your typical urban center although there are way too many bridges to make sense of. I couldn't see myself actually living in the center of it a little too hectic for me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They are renaming it to "Annhialation"

They are also renaming Unforgiven to "Breaking Point" (a submission based PPV) and No Mercy to "Hell in a Cell" (guess what we're going to see there).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a bandwagon Pens fan myself, but then again when you have to deal with the Wild either extremely sucking ass one night and playing really well the next its understandable. Been a Steelers fan for a long time though. Loved the Bus since I was a kid. Pitt seems like it would be a cool working class town to me and i'd rather be in that inviroment than an upscale trendy city like that pile of trash Los Angeles.

Or the center of the universe Boise.

Gimmick match themed PPV's is fucking stupid on a TNA level of thinking. Oh wait.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey.




Boise is a nice quiet town.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Derek said:


> They are renaming it to "Annhialation"
> 
> They are also renaming Unforgiven to "Breaking Point" (a submission based PPV) and No Mercy to "Hell in a Cell" (guess what we're going to see there).







????


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're full of shit i'm assuming.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd mark.

Taker vs. Hickenbottom. Taker wins with interference from McCool.


edit- No, I've actually decided that it isn't a bad place to live.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's all about Casper, Wyoming Derek.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

You don't have to think of much to give a PPV the name of a gimmick match, tbh.



Derek said:


> *They are also renaming Unforgiven to "Breaking Point" (a submission based PPV)* and No Mercy to "Hell in a Cell" (guess what we're going to see there).


:lmao

When did they announce this?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

A few weeks ago, I believe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's all about Casper, Wyoming Derek. The home of a true gangsta.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Never been to Wyoming.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm a bandwagon Pens fan myself, but then again when you have to deal with the Wild either extremely sucking ass one night and playing really well the next its understandable. Been a Steelers fan for a long time though. Loved the Bus since I was a kid. Pitt seems like it would be a cool working class town to me and i'd rather be in that inviroment than an upscale trendy city like that pile of trash Los Angeles.
> 
> Or the center of the universe Boise.
> 
> Gimmick match themed PPV's is fucking stupid on a TNA level of thinking. Oh wait.


It's acceptable for out of towners to flock onto the Pens I think. But for a town like this that supposedly prides itself on sports it's kind of funny/irritating to see everyone now "loves" the Pens when a few years back they couldn't even fill that crappy arena for any game. As for the Pirates...lol...

I hear you though, Pittsburgh definitely has a working class vibe and nothing much really seems elitist if you're making a visit. You sort of see that as the city and outskirts look quite old in comparison to other places which is kind of what I was getting at. Like I drove past Jacksonville a year or so ago and it just looked way more alive/modern. But Pittsburgh is home, so what can I say. Our weather is crap though, but you know what that's like from where you are.



Derek said:


> They are renaming it to "Annhialation"
> 
> They are also renaming Unforgiven to "Breaking Point" (a submission based PPV) and No Mercy to "Hell in a Cell" (guess what we're going to see there).


You know if they're still keeping the voting gimmick for the show? I hope not, because normally Cyber Sunday is one of the lower quality shows of the year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TABOO TUESDAY


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I would assume that they are doing away with that voting crap.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The only thing worse then Cyber Sunday is Cyber Sunday on a Tuesday


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

St. Paul is pretty much the same way. Pretty working class area although the downtown was recently renovated to be more modern so it seems a little out of place.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hello


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Eric Bischoff is on my TV screen.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WCW?....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AWA. In its dying days. Truly awful stuff.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I've never seen a AWA show - Up or Down?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I died and came back as a young pimp i'd be Killswitch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> I've never seen a AWA show - Up or Down?


The shows don't hold up very well.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I sit in my seat right now as a teenager but when I become a man I pray to lay down the law like you've done big sexy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm touched but unfortunately not in the way I prefer on a Sat night.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

When I first started reading that and saw "I'm touch...." I thought the direction of your post was turning into a dominance situation.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WANT AN AXE TO BREAK THE ICE
WANNA COME DOWN RIGHT NOW
ASHES TO ASHES
FUNK TO FUNKY
WE KNOW MAJOR TOM'S A JUNKY
STRUNG OUT IN HEAVEN'S HIGH
HITTING AN ALL TIME LOW


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm always the dominate one.

ASHES TO ASHES
AND FUNKS TO FUNKY
DADDY LONG LEGS IS A MEAN ASS HONKY
AND JIMMY POP AIN'T NO HIENY HOBBIT GAYBY
AIN'T NO THICK MEATY CHUNKS IN MY THICK BROWN GRAVY
A LOCH NESS, A LOCH NESS, A LOCHNESS MONSTER!
JERRY'S KIDS ARE KNOCKIN' AT MY DOOR
"COULD YOU BE A SPONSER?"
TINY BUBBLES
IN MY TUB
PULL MY FINGER!
LAWRENCE WHELK!
IF YOU WANT TO LOOK LIKE ROCKY DENNIS BETTER DRINK YOUR MILK!
WITH MY FULLY LOADED ETHEL
GONNA' HOLD MY WATER IN LIKE I'M GUNGA DIN
HAVE A TASTE
OF MY BASS
'CAUSE YOUR GIRLY'S GOT SMILES
GETTIN' ON MY CASE LIKE THE ROCKFORD FILES!
CRAZY EDDIE
IN THE SLAMMER
COULDN'T GET IT ALL THE WAY
JOHN-BOY IN THE BARN
WITH THE HORSE AND THE HAY!
NO RHYME NO REASON NO JOB NO CLASS
AND WE DON'T GO IN THE GHETTO CAUSE THEY SHOOT OUR ASS!

(GO, GO, YEAH, YEAH, HUH WHAT?)
I'M A LEGEND IN MY SPARE TIME!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KILLSWITCH!!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

K...K...K?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

F...C?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Downloading a Metal Gear Solid rom. My computer sucks, so I doubt it can handle the game's awesomeness. :/


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BUMP!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*KFSeabs!*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

What up Dairy McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was expecting a McDonalds crack but I like that better. I should go get a Blizzard later on today.

Not much man, just kinda toolin' around on the net/not going to bed.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Now I want some Ice Cream all of a sudden 

That's cool gonna head to bed soon myself after I upload this Micheal Jackson sampled beat I did for some tribute thing for MJ.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shit, I just realised how shit the current exchange rate is after ordering some dvds from ivp *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you *Seabs* and your Euros! Pretty sad the Canadian dollar is worth more than ours at the moment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you all while i'm stuck with australian dollars 

And McQueen, i read Echo Burning and because i knew there was a rather big twist coming i half guessed it :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Euros? British Pound thank you very much.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Asshole!

Nick, Did you see UFC 93? I bought it along with 79 (which looks epic) and 87. But upon further inspection of the card i'm, a little worried now since its almost all fighters i'm not familiar with aside from the two main fights.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah i saw it, was a pretty solid event for a UFC PPV outside the states. On the main card, only fight that was fairly rubbish was Shogun vs Coleman and thats because they were both gassed after like a round.

I have UFC 87 and its pretty epic tbh, good mix of pretty much everything. UFC 79 is GSP/Hughes and Liddell/Wandy right? If i recall right thats also a pretty good card.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Correct on both. I was about to buy 86 but I looked at the card and the main 3 fights are on my best of 2008 DVD so I decided to pass. Rampage/Griffin fuckin rocked my soul though. I've heard you guys talking about Shogun alot so I bought the show for him lol.

I think Wandy looks like an even uglier version of Kurt Angle.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

echo beach, far away in time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Wandy's accent owns though 

I haven't bought any shows in awhile so i've still only got UFC 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 70, 75, 76, 77, 84, 85, 87 and i've also got PRIDE 32, PRIDE Bushido 12, Pride Total Elimination Absolute and Pride Critical Countdown Absolute


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need to get the PRIDE show with Japanese Wrestler Yoshihiro Takayama vs Don Frye. I think its Pride 18 or 22 but man oh man is that fight nuts. Takayama (who is a huge man) was filling in for someone and only had like 10 days to prepare against of all people Frye so they just slug it out for about 7 minutes.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*KY* Jel*lie!* I mean Kylie!

Whats up?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Have you two finished your dirty games now then?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who said you weren't.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

perv.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I was hurt I wasn't invited. Guess I'll have to go back to trying to be accepted by the forum.*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:hmm:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who said you weren't. A true Lord must always sample the ladies.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The only good thing about Sunday's is it gives me time to wind down, relax and write before another hard week. Besides that, it sucks, especially knowing the next 5 days are going to suck devils marbles. Goddamit.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Why are they gonna suck Emp?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> *KY* Jel*lie!* I mean Kylie!
> 
> Whats up?


Eric!  

Just sitting back and resting tonight. How about you?



Seabs said:


> *Have you two finished your dirty games now then?*


Not even close to being finished.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*A small sample wouldn't hurt I guess.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh I hate being ill....


Drinking 2 litres of Vodka, 1/2 a litre of Strongbow and soem tequila then eating two day old pizza = being bedridden people







BETTER THAN YOU


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats the spirit Milord.

Not much Kylie, did much of the same really. Today is my only day off this week and the roomate is out of town this weekend so just kinda hung out last night.

*Craigheart!*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

JBWinner said:


> Why are they gonna suck Emp?


One word: _WORK_.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> perv.


The J, the I, the M, the M, the Y, the J, the I, the M
It’s Jimmy! It’s Jimmy!


ps, its a song lyric from the song i'm listening to atm, don't get excited :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

J I Double M Y Pop Yo!
I run the show like Don Pardo!
With the buggaloo beat on the beeboo trip
my hits will make ya trip because i'm quadradipped!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just no handcuffs for me though please.

Hey Craig!*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> One word: _WORK_.




I'm glad I don't have a job (well, actually not) until September.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> J I Double M Y Pop Yo!
> I run the show like Don Pardo!
> With the buggaloo beat on the beeboo trip
> my hits will make ya trip because i'm quadradipped!


don't try and upstage me asshole


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Seabs


Queenie, can I have my way with you? <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Get a job you punk ass!

Only if your guns for hire, can't start that fire, can't start that fire without a spark, after all we're just Dancin' in the Dark.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

But I ain't nothing but tired and bored with myself, I could use just a little help.

Please?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I should really get a summer job while I've got 3 months off school now but I cba tbh.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai again :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Max looks so focused in your sig yet everyone else looks like they are having fun.

No reaction Ben!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How the fuck did my post come up at 2:07 when I posted it at 2:09 AFTER ben and eric's posts?

*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> The J, the I, the M, the M, the Y, the J, the I, the M
> It’s Jimmy! It’s Jimmy!
> 
> 
> ps, its a song lyric from the song i'm listening to atm, don't get excited :side:





> J I Double M Y Pop Yo!
> I run the show like Don Pardo!
> With the buggaloo beat on the beeboo trip
> my hits will make ya trip because i'm quadradipped!


It's probably the greatest song ever.

Truth:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No reaction? 

I'd better lift my game so I get a proper Eric reaction once more


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah the greatest song ever not sung by the Gahan is that Kylie song you found.

I saw your post from earlier Ben. It was pretty dead on here last night.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *I should really get a summer job while I've got 3 months off school now but I cba tbh.*


I would get one, but I can't find none, on account of the economy



McQueen said:


> Max looks so focused in your sig yet everyone else looks like they are having fun.
> 
> No reaction Ben!


Max is acctually scarily focused when he's playing (Although it makes sense when you consider he's the only band member who's Constantly playign for the full 3 hours), maybe he's thinking of Britney Spears:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Nah the greatest song ever not sung by the Gahan is that Kylie song you found.
> 
> I saw your post from earlier Ben. It was pretty dead on here last night.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VRAn9UrVts
EDIT: Oh, Epic! It's a native language version. Georgian?

In English:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Craig said:


> I would get one, but I can't find none, on account of the economy


*That's another reason why I didn't bother. Chances are if I did try looking I wouldn't be able to find anything anyway so I'd just be wasting my time.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Back about 10 years ago NBC used to do these "The More You Know" PSAs and I remember one night Conan did some skits on them and the final one was Max just saying "Sometimes Condoms break, deal with it!"

It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've been looking since last December, it's hopeless.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I laugh when people moan at teenagers in the UK for not getting jobs too. Try creating some for us then :side:*


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i have a job, fuckers don't give me enough shifts :\


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *I laugh when people moan at teenagers in the UK for not getting jobs too. Try creating some for us then :side:*


A novel thought. Quit being such a hoodie and they'll give you a job, *Seabs* :side:



BreakTheWalls said:


> Good morning everybody.


Hey bro.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The more you know, eh?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Jim 

How are ya?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Back about 10 years ago NBC used to do these "The More You Know" PSAs and I remember one night Conan did some skits on them and the final one was Max just saying "Sometimes Condoms break, deal with it!"
> 
> It was pretty awesome.







MAX WEINBERG: A GOD AMONGST MEN



Seabs said:


> *I laugh when people moan at teenagers in the UK for not getting jobs too. Try creating some for us then :side:*


I hate the entire Teen Stereotype in the UK


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Thats the spirit Milord.
> 
> Not much Kylie, did much of the same really. Today is my only day off this week and the roomate is out of town this weekend so just kinda hung out last night.
> 
> *Craigheart!*


Well I hope some of this hanging out involved getting up to no good. 



Seabs said:


> *Just no handcuffs for me though please.
> 
> Hey Craig!*


You'll have to tell Eric, he has the cuffs.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Jim
> 
> How are ya?


Not too bad. GFXin atm (out of boredom more than anything else, rly...)

How are you?



Craig said:


> I hate the entire Teen Stereotype in the UK


It does suck to be you tbfh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Breakthewalls down! Break break breakthewalls downnnnnnnnn! Such a balla, Bronx brawler, shot caller!

Kylie, gimme one more chance lets go out and dance.
We can get into the groove, I can watch you move.
Later you can sing to me like a shining star.
But i'd rather nail you on the backseat of my car.

Where does copta find this stuff?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not too bad. GFXin atm (out of boredom more than anything else, rly...)
> 
> How are you?


I'm good. I woke up nice and early today, which is always a good way to start the day. I hate sleeping 'til the afternoon.



McQueen said:


> Breakthewalls down! Break break breakthewalls downnnnnnnnn! Such a balla, Bronx brawler, shot caller!


:lmao

Great welcome, man. Thank you. How's it going?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> A novel thought. Quit being such a hoodie and they'll give you a job, *Seabs* :side:


_*Nah, I'm a shorts and t-shirt chilled out guy.*_


Craig said:


> I hate the entire Teen Stereotype in the UK


*Yeah, some people see every teenager as a chav or a thug. Or normally both.

Hey BTW *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I hate sleeping 'til the afternoon.


*That's what I'm doing every day now *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Kylie, gimme one more chance lets go out and dance.
> We can get into the groove, I can watch you move.
> Later you can sing to me like a shining star.
> But i'd rather nail you on the backseat of my car.
> ...


My music taste is incredibly diverse. 
That song came from a guy I went to school with, which he got from some french exchange students. 

It's cliche, but awesome to listen to at 2AM when fuck all is happening.






Listening to this atm. Ignore the vid, it's trashy. Just listen. 



BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm good. I woke up nice and early today, which is always a good way to start the day. I hate sleeping 'til the afternoon.


Excellent. Although, I prefer late nights and late risings 



Seabs said:


> _*Nah, I'm a shorts and t-shirt chilled out guy.*_


Move to Australia, kthx.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That does have an awesome beat actually.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Move to Australia, kthx.


*Why would I do that?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs said:


> _*Nah, I'm a shorts and t-shirt chilled out guy.*_
> 
> *Yeah, some people see every teenager as a chav or a thug. Or normally both.
> 
> Hey BTW *


I'm fair rocking the tracksuit pants, white hoody and scruffy facial hair atm, i cop those kinda looks from elderly people


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I sleep till the afternoon everyday. In fact I got up at 11:30 am yesterday and that was extremely early for me.

Why am I still awake?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Hey BTW *





Seabs said:


> *That's what I'm doing every day now *


Hey Seabs 

Haha, I don't look down on that or anything. I'd just rather enjoy a FULL day, especially on Sundays. I want them to last as long as possible before I have to go back to work. 

No work tomorrow, though!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> That does have an awesome beat actually.


It's rather funky.



Seabs said:


> *Why would I do that?*


We don't have hoodies....except in the bogan areas.
And Shorts and a Tshirt is considered formal dress over here (nrly, but you get the point).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My mother once bought me a hoodie that says BONG on it in big letters. Now everyone thinks i'm some sort of stoner.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I was making GFX earlier as well.

Might whip it up for rating later on


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

McQueen said:


> My mother once bought me a hoodie that says BONG on it in big letters. Now everyone thinks i'm some sort of stoner.


:lmao

Billabong hoodie, I'm guessing?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It's rather funky.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


hey fuck you


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ ;D



McQueen said:


> My mother once bought me a hoodie that says BONG on it in big letters. Now everyone thinks i'm some sort of stoner.


badass. Did your mother raid Sticksy's wardrobe?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I was making GFX earlier as well.
> 
> Might whip it up for rating later on


I bet it's not as awesome as this poster I'm making.
Srsly, I've spent at least 6 hours on just the bg.....
Looks fuckin GORGEOUS tho. 

I'll rate it if you upload it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I was making GFX earlier as well.
> 
> Might whip it up for rating later on


I want a Forrest Griffin banner that has a Griffin and a Forest on it.



BreakTheWalls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Billabong hoodie, I'm guessing?


Yeah.I still have it after 8 years now. Its pretty comfy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Seabs
> 
> Haha, I don't look down on that or anything. I'd just rather enjoy a FULL day, especially on Sundays. I want them to last as long as possible before I have to go back to work.
> 
> No work tomorrow, though!


*I know what ya mean though. Sometimes my days are so short I just think WTF happened to today cause I sleep so much of the time.

Jimmy, I'd go live in Spain if I wanted hot weather all the time  tbf I wear shorts and t-shirt here no matter what the weather is. Sometimes I might whip warmer on though in winter. Whenever I do wear a hoody (normally with shorts if I go out for a jog) I always get strange looks from people walking their dogs.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ ;D
> 
> 
> 
> badass. Did your mother raid Sticksy's wardrobe?


my brother is the stoner, not me :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Seabs* come visit me in February but only bring your shorts and T-Shirt.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *
> Jimmy, I'd go live in Spain if I wanted hot weather all the time  tbf I wear shorts and t-shirt here no matter what the weather is. Sometimes I might whip warmer on though in winter. Whenever I do wear a hoody (normally with shorts if I go out for a jog) I always get strange looks from people walking their dogs.*


Fair enough.
They probably thing you're going to steal their dog.

Which brother Nick?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I bet it's not as awesome as this poster I'm making.
> Srsly, I've spent at least 6 hours on just the bg.....
> Looks fuckin GORGEOUS tho.
> 
> I'll rate it if you upload it.


Nice.

KK, but I bet I can guess a comment you'll make straight away - I used my usual bg 



McQueen said:


> I want a Forrest Griffin banner that has a Griffin and a Forest on it.


I'll try


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I want a Forrest Griffin banner that has a Griffin and a Forest on it.


*:lmao*


McQueen said:


> *Seabs* come visit me in February but only bring your shorts and T-Shirt.


*Not fallin for that one :side:*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Nice.
> 
> KK, but I bet I can guess a comment you'll make straight away - I used my usual bg


oh ffs. 

*sxc.hu*

USE IT MUTHAFUCKA!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Did I mention I hate Sunday's?

At least there is Cricket on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Only a Ginger can call another Ginger, Ginger!

Thats pretty clever.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Which brother Nick?


Well if it were the 7 year old brother then he'd be a fucking legend but its the one in between


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Only a Ginger can call another Ginger, Ginger!
> 
> Thats pretty clever.


Indeed. He's fucking hilarious. One of my favs.
Who, coincidentally, went to my old school.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No wonder I never heard of him. He's from Perth.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7395257-post1.html

Rate a my new sig plz


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ that's probably the best thing I've seen you do.
Nice work.

yah. Grew up in Perth. Moved east to Victoria (Kylie Kountry). Then moved to the UK.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> yah. Grew up in Perth. Moved east to Victoria (Kylie Kountry). Then moved to the UK.


who're you talking about?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to go to Kylie Kountry.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Must love ya and leave ya now babes. Tatar.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya *Seabs*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> who're you talking about?


Tim Minchin.



McQueen said:


> I want to go to Kylie Kountry.


Who wouldn't tbfh.



Seabs said:


> *Must love ya and leave ya now babes. Tatar.*


Toodles.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

toodooloo motherfucka


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think its about naptime for me. Later.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Y'all remember Destiny right?

Well i haven't heard from him since the strike but I just recieved a lovely message over MSN:

"UNEDUCATED PRICK"


Charmin'


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Who??


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

HEAD OF DIRECTION


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sparky


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off TST


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I want to go to Kylie Kountry.





Jim Coptafeel said:


> Who wouldn't tbfh.


Awwww  <3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KYLIEEEE

wat happend to hawks love


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

KENNY!!!! 

I am still trying to figure that out. They're just not playing well this year. 

How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No its they fluked last year. They're playing just as expected this year  :side:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Billy Mays is dead...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> No its they fluked last year. They're playing just as expected this year  :side:


Like Manly 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, Manly is one of the form teams of the comp atm with 5 wins from the last 6 starts (and we were robbed of the one we lost)They should be in 5th place atm which is pretty good the first 2 months of our title defense started with a poor frame of mind 8*D 

Speaking of flukes, the Tigers won in it 2005 and they haven't made the finals since :hmm: Sounds like a pretty large bunch of jobbers and the perfect example of a fluke if you ask me


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Shush Nick.  Hawks won where it counted.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty sure its counting now seeing as you have to win to get there in the first place :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

If I gave you $10, would you shit on a badger?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if i gave you $10 would you take that "woman" out of your sig? :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> if i gave you $10 would you take that "woman" out of your sig? :side:


I'll give him $10 too.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> if i gave you $10 would you take that "woman" out of your sig? :side:


with pleasure. it was really only a placeholder sig anyways.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Sad to see that Billy Mays has died. Dude was awesome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy are you baked rit now? because that could definitely explain this new sig :argh:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> pretty sure its counting now seeing as you have to win to get there in the first place :side:


How does now count for winning the 2008 premiership? 

Jimmy my dear, I think I preferred the woman in your sig. :$

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debates/462435-tdl-v-fallout-full-card.html#post7395729

I'm off to bed guys. Goodnight <3


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Jimmy are you baked rit now? because that could definitely explain this new sig :argh:


Probably. And it's there because I've had their song 'standing on the shore' stuck in my head for the past 2 days.
Also, it's muthafuckin New Wave~~~~~~~!



Aussie said:


> Jimmy my dear, I think I preferred the woman in your sig. :$
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debates/462435-tdl-v-fallout-full-card.html#post7395729
> 
> I'm off to bed guys. Goodnight <3


You'd prefer it if you were in my sig, Kylie 

Excellent. Easiest debate ever. 

Nite Nite <3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Just as I was about to post. Damn. 

Goodnight. 

And, hello.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You'd prefer it if you were in my sig, Kylie
> 
> Excellent. Easiest debate ever.
> 
> Nite Nite <3


Jimmy, if you had a banner of me in your sig, it would cause people to switch off their ability to view sigs. :$

Glad you like it. 

Goodnight. 



Pyro™;7395751 said:


> ^Just as I was about to post. Damn.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> And, hello.


Sowwy. I'm half asleep and have to be up again in 4 1/2 hours. 

By the way Gord, I'm a little disturbed you have Punk as your avy. I thought you couldn't stand him? 

Ok now I'm in bed...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> How does now count for winning the 2008 premiership?
> 
> Jimmy my dear, I think I preferred the woman in your sig. :$
> 
> ...


No, now counts for this years premiership. Just like this time last year counted for last years premiership. So you're not winning where it counts atm is my point 

Not sure i understand my debates question  i'll still win though :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy, if you had a banner of me in your sig, it would cause people to switch off their ability to view sigs. :$
> 
> Glad you like it.
> 
> Goodnight.


Nonsense. It would cause the servers to become even more BADASS as everyone invaded TTT to get a look at you. 

G'night 



Sticksy said:


> Not sure i understand my debates question  i'll still win though :side:


I have no idea wtf your topic is about either. 
Mine's piss easy tho.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nonsense. It would cause the servers to become even more BADASS as everyone invaded TTT to get a look at you.
> 
> G'night
> 
> ...


I think i get what my debates getting at, just the wording was a bit strange on first reading.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I think i get what my debates getting at, just the wording was a bit strange on first reading.


explain?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

SABBATICAL


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> explain?


explain what my debate is about? a one-dimensional mma fighter is someone who really only specialises in 1 discipline ie, BJJ, boxing, judo, wrestling, muay thai, karate, kickboxing etc. Now back in the early days of the UFC it was basically a competition to find out which fighting style would come out on top. Invariably the Gracies with their ju-jitsu would come out on top. As time went on fighters began to become skilled in multiple areas and multiple martial arts hence is the end of the one dimensional fighter due to them not wanting to adapt and learn something new or is it due to something else.

thats what i'm thinking atm i could be totally wrong


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

You said it, it appears to be a long and thought-out idea, so I agree with you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

thats a good way to think Certs


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *Probably*. And it's there because I've had their song 'standing on the shore' stuck in my head for the past 2 days.
> Also, it's muthafuckin New Wave~~~~~~~!
> 
> 
> ...


Straight edge. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy Mays fuckin' died. Why is everyone dying? On top of that, I got a PM from some guy being a douche.



Marquette said:


> billy mays died, quit killin people by representing them like a ****** on the board lmao


What a cock.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No WWF, he's an ass.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's an ass with a cock inside it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sounds like the guy has no life.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds omish.


Edit: USA 1 - 0 Brazil

wtf

Soccer it is then.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Won't happen.


Enjoy it, Nas. Gunnda be a real solid show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Truth im getting ready to go see the bash.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Just need to hold the lead for another...75 minutes.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Won't happen.


Enjoy it, Nas. Gunna be a real solid show.



Edit: Once again, bad ass servers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Have fun Nas. Looks like a really fun show.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If USA wins they should force the world to say Soccer until the World Cup.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> If USA wins they should force the world to say Soccer until the World Cup.


I've been saying the same thing the past several days.

If I was an admin, I could enforce it on this site. Alas, my bar is blue.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks i will be posting some pics and i might bump into adr_lavery he's going too.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sure you have a strong influence, Derek...

Nas, i also think that the King of kings bloke called reid is also going.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

HAWT ES being banned is fucking great news


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah hes going too.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

2-0 usa




Fmylife.com


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*WE'RE UP 2-0*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

How come Es got banned?


Hey Ise by the way...


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Derek said:


> He did something that apparently annoyed Rajah.


being a piece a shit springs to mind


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He did something that apparently annoyed Rajah.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If we win then we get to change the name to Soccer everywhere in the world


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Those guys are all better than Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

esp The Patriot


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

these servers are a fuckin joke


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> esp The Patriot


You should add La Parka to that list.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can do the La Parka strut, tbh.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I need to see it to believe it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> You should add La Parka to that list.


El Hijo del Santo > La Parka imo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

La Parka is actually a better wrestler in Shawn Michaels btw


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Understandable.

Not soon a great amount, a match of his that springs to mind was a hair/hair match against ***** Casas, badass.

but yeah, La Parka is better than Windham imo.


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

Truth: Just watched Karate Kid 2 on Channel 5.

Anyone know where I can watch (Not Download, this internet I'm using atm is shit for that) the other Karate Kid movies?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fuck.

Its 2-1.


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

USA vs Brazil? I still think USA will win, been very good in the tournament.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SOCCER.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Too bad for the US.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fucking Brazil.

Obama needs to nuke them.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Shanty towns > New York Suburbs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Did we fuckin' lose?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah, 3-2 *


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

YOUR'EEEE FIRRREEEEEDDDDDD


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, Seabridge for that quality pm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Yeah, 3-2 *


SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Thanks, Seabridge for that quality pm.


*No problemo.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Decided to make a song of the year thread.

Ignore my mainstream choices by the way. I've listened to too much Radio 1 recently.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

My song of the year willb e voted for by no-one else (Bar Andy maybe), so I won't vote.









HE OWNS YOU


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Gotta admit, i was in awe last night.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The La Roux mention made me smile.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Not a fan?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Massive fan. Love Elanor Jackson.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

She's an English gem at the moment. 2nd number 1 this week, performing at glasto, pretty much on fire.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Neither do I


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I have no idea what you tea-lovers are talking about.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Got the album yet? Really need to find her glasto set.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Post in my thread so it doesn't fail.

And no not yet, i take it it's worth a look...got it in your megapost?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Crocodile Dundee 2 is on atm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Post in my thread so it doesn't fail.
> 
> And no not yet, i take it it's worth a look...got it in your megapost?


*It's on the 1st or 2nd page in FE Music. Bump it back up so more people can see it *


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Done and done.


Truth: *BLUR*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Glasto's been shit this year. Only act that amazed me was Gaga.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Gaga? Cuz she's a dude.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tbh i haven't watched a great amount. Catched some of Neil Young on the friday night and a bit of dizzie, kasabian and the boss last night and obv Blur tonight. All hasn't really disappointed, just doesn't seem like an epic line up unusually.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Glasto's been shit this year. Only act that amazed me was Gaga.*


you must have missed all the good stuff


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shenmue Issac...

What the fuck now Billy Mays is dead? I have no reason to watch infomercials anymore.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Shenmue Issac...


at least you spelt shenmue right

(white paws)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Some guy asked me why I think Ultimate Warrior is a piece of garbage.

If you have to ask, its not worth explaining.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> What the fuck now Billy Mays is dead? I have no reason to watch infomercials anymore.


Yeah, he sadly passed away this morning.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That comment by the Ultimate wanker is pretty damn harsh. 

1. way too too early.
2. Very disrespectful. 


But i can't say i'm surprised.


Edit: Evening Mr. McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just woke up Isaac. Gimme a break.

You need to develop Shenmeow, a game where you take control of White Paws in an effort to rid chinatown of mice and other small rodents. Like HAWT ES.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

isaac wat said:


> you must have missed all the good stuff


*It hasn't been as epic as normal though. Has been some good bands for sure though. Prodigy are awesome atm though.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pepper, while I fully disagree with his comments, he is allowed to give his opinion and you either can agree or disagree with him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even 100% disagree with his comments, I just think that nobody should be suprised by anything he ever says. He's an attention whore who will say anything to get him some attention.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What Derek said pretty much. The guy is just a prick.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

We all can agree that Jackson had a questionable personal life. That's a sure thing.

As for the Warrior, he is nut job but he is still nut job who is allowed to voice his opinion.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

True, opinions are indeed just opinions.

I just don't like the twat.

Seabs, Prodigy on BBC3 atm?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I just woke up Isaac. Gimme a break.
> 
> You need to develop Shenmeow, a game where you take control of White Paws in an effort to rid chinatown of mice and other small rodents. Like HAWT ES.


Thats the greatest idea i've ever heard in my life. 



Seabs said:


> *It hasn't been as epic as normal though. Has been some good bands for sure though. Prodigy are awesome atm though.*


Yeah, perhaps. 

Neil Young / CS&N were both sick though. I'd only be truly happy if Floyd headlined next year. I'd actually go.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PF69 said:


> We all can agree that Jackson had a questionable personal life. That's a sure thing.
> 
> As for the Warrior, he is nut job but he is still nut job who is allowed to voice his opinion.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> What are you guys talking about?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-disgusting-remarks-king-pop.html#post7396638

Edit: *EFFIN BADASS SERVERS*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Your mother.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> What are you guys talking about?


The Warrior made some ugly comments on the death of Jackson.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> True, opinions are indeed just opinions.
> 
> I just don't like the twat.
> 
> Seabs, Prodigy on BBC3 atm?


*I'm on interactive so I keep switching.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Gotcha


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

In fact I'd fall over if Floyd were announced to headline the anniversary show.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Live 8 was epic


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

P.U.L.S.E imo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been Alienated from TTT. I have no idea whats going on.

Derek quick start talking about New Japan!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm the same nowadays Eric

Truth: Just about to watch the first two discs of a best of Misawa set I found.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I've been Alienated from TTT. I have no idea whats going on.
> 
> Derek quick start talking about New Japan!


Tanahashi is the fucking man.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I've been Alienated from TTT. I have no idea whats going on.
> 
> Derek quick start talking about New Japan!


*I ordered this today.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KENTA is the fucking man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *I ordered this today.*


That looks sexy as hell.

KENTA has nothing on Tana.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG *Seabs* that looks awesome. Match 4 should be #1 though.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hogan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=1663

^^^^
IMO


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The Shinning Wizard


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That has 2 Hogan/Inoki vs Murdoch/Adonis tags so its actually pretty awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> OMG *Seabs* that looks awesome. Match 4 should be #1 though.


*I got J-Crown 96 with it too. Still got my Top 25 NOAH matches, J Cup 94 & 95 and 94 NJ Tag league to watch that I got from them ages ago though *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

"Hollywood" Hulk Hogan and Antonio "The Great" Inoki = The Greatest Tag Team of All Time


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah.

J Crown 96 is a pretty good buy but the best match on it is on the NJPW set you got.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

supposedly some company in japan re released j cup 94 in restored dvd quality

i need to find it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone need to get to work remastering the All Japan Classics series.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm going to take a nap before I head off to work. Bye.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Steel McNeil.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WAHOOOOO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- eating some Brats I just grilled up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Where is mine?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If you come to Boise I'll give you one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah I have some Jalapeno Brats in my freezer. I'll just cook them.

But thanks.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I am awesome.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

It's the Miz?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody watching The Bash?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Derek, how are you? 

DH is The Bash on today?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. Hope you're doing good. That damn cough gone yet?

And the Bash is going on right now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It's still lingering but it's not nearly as bad. Just in the evening when it gets cold. 

Wow I'm really behind, I had no idea that was today. I haven't watched a full episode of wrestling since the Raw before the Rumble. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rey and jericho just had a hell of a match

now i can quit watching


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW.  

I think I'm going to have to start downloading the PPVs this year. They all sound like they've been excellent.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it was a great match.

I'm going to keep watching though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh is going to wrestle for 40 minutes


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think it'll be closer to 30 minutes.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Who is the WWE champ, Orton or HHH?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

could be 10 minutes and it would still be a hhh match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

True. And his matches with Orton can be brutal to watch *cough* Mania *cough*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> WCW.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to start downloading the PPVs this year. They all sound like they've been excellent.


Aussie  

They aren't as good as they sound


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm worried, I'm enjoying a Great Khali match.

Should I call a doctor?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're usually 1 or 2 match shows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at WWE trying to out do TNA when it comes to crazy booking.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So how has THE BASH been so far?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Solid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWF said:


> So how has THE BASH been so far?





Spoiler: The Bash



Edge and Jericho got added to the unified tag title match and won it, so the tag titles are main event level until they lose it, and Ted blew up at Randy Orton and quit Legacy so it looks like he's turning face, in time for his movie.



So pretty good. Now let's not ruin it with Jeff Hardy winning the world title.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a fuckin' EPIC tag team.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dead Man walking


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gord I'm incredibly happy with that spoiler you posted. I might have to start watching again. 



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Aussie
> 
> They aren't as good as they sound




Really? I keep hearing good things about WWE's ppvs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Miz is in the second last match of the card. ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sleepy weepy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Gord I'm incredibly happy with that spoiler you posted. I might have to start watching again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm happy with this too:



Spoiler: The Bash



Jeff Hardy got screwed out of the title. He won but Punk's foot was under the rope, then Punk kicked the referee to get DQ'ed and Jeff exploded



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CM Punk fucking owned there


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm loving the slow turn.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Either this ppv is going 30 minutes over or miz is about to get squashed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Miz is going to lose in like 7 minutes. Tops.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

miz should win tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That turned out almost exactly as I expected.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I read the live coverage. Disappointed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why? There was no chance Miz was winning.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This match is retarded


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just a little bit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I wanted the storyline to go similar to Cena/Kennedy/etc's victories over top stars before a mega push.
Unrealistic, yes. But it would have worked.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Miz didn't have to win. Just look kinda strong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao at how stupid Orton looked after the match was over. That was incredible.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Triple H is a ninja.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The good kind ?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> sleepy weepy.


Hi Jimmy! 

Go back and have a nap if you're tired. 



Pyro™ said:


> And I'm happy with this too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao I'm starting to think you enjoyed that a lot more Gord.  When did that heel turn start?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The kind that can sneak up on somebody and hit them with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So the feud continues ? :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

INDEREK!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

InDerek Indeed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is this the first year since WWE picked it up that The Bash didn't completely suck aside from one match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy!
> 
> Go back and have a nap if you're tired.
> 
> ...


Extreme Rules. Hardy had just beaten Edge in a ladder match for the world title, and then Punk cashed in MITB right after the match and won. Even though he won in a way that is legal according to the contract and did nothing wrong, they started portraying Jeff as a victim and that Punk had screwed him over while he's explaining that he did everything by the rules, and that everybody loved it when he did it to Edge. Over the next few weeks they began to keep up Jeff whining about being screwed by things Punk did, and last week, they showed Punk's first real sign of a heel turn when Morrison caught him by surprise after they were trading pinning predicaments and got a surprise win. Punk offered to shake his hand but as soon as he shook hands with him, Punk grabbed him into a GTS. 

Fast forward to tonight, and Hardy hits his big moves, hits the Swanton on Punk and gets a 3 count but then the referee sees that Punk's foot was under the rope. Hardy argues with the ref and Punk goes to pick Hardy up for a GTS but Hardy clubs him in the face. Punk staggers over into the corner holding his eye like he's been blinded and kicks the referee, forcing a DQ and for him to keep the world title. I suppose he can still make the excuse that he was blinded and thought it was Jeff, but he's going to make a full turn soon. Right now he's still somewhat acting like a face, while doing a few heel actions and getting booed.



> The kind that can sneak up on somebody and hit them with a sledgehammer.


While the person you're sneaking up on is aware that you're behind them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh figured out how to lose a 2/3 falls match w/o getting pinned


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> hhh figured out how to lose a 2/3 falls match w/o getting pinned


:lmao

If anybody was going to do it, it'd be him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm still a little angry he didn't put Austin over at NWO 01 in theirs, especially when you consider their roles at WM. Triple H went on to just become a streak victim and Austin had the most high profile WM match in recent memory, and aligned with Vince McMahon for the first time, who he had the biggest fued in WWE history with prior.

Yeah, I wonder who should've won that match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Is this the first year since WWE picked it up that The Bash didn't completely suck aside from one match?


Last year was all around solid but 07 was a one match card.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh beating austin was actually a concession for him not being in the main event


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seems like all of his ongoing title reigns are concessions for the fact that he's jealous of Austin and Rock's success.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

basically


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't care who won that match because Austin had a standing rivalry with The Rock anyhow. And plus from a business standpoint Rock/Austin is a far higher draw than Rock/HHH. Plus the 3SoH match owned almost at Flair '89 levels anyhow and thats whats important.

Anyways Punk's heel turn sounds awesome. Its about time he is usually much more entertaining as a heel in the first place. Nice of WWE to finally figure that out after 3 years.

Edit: I agree with the theory HHH being jealous hes not Rock, Austin, Flair or Race for that matter.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i feel ill


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

IC = Ill Child?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I was watching a Wrestlemania Documentary the other day, and Trips said Booker was inconsistent. I laughed.


Keep in mind this was filmed the day before Trips took 20 seconds to pin Booker.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

IN HONOR OF BILLY MAYS PASSING ON, I SUGGEST WE ALL SPEAK IN CAPITAL LETTERS, EMPHASIZING OUR LOUD VOICES LIKE BILLY DID IN EVERY COMMERCIAL PITCH.

TRUTH - SOUNDS LIKE THE BASH WAS DECENT, I'LL HAVE TO DOWNLOAD IT LATER.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

CM Punk's easily the most interesting guy in the WWE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I THINK AS MODERATORS WE NEED TO CLEAN UP THE LANGUAGE ON THIS FORUM USING THE POWER OF *OXY CLEAN!*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You moderate McQueen? Since when?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good Question?

Hello NaS!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Bash was great. I loved the concert and got a autograph of Kelly Kelly and the lead singer of Adelitas way I also took a picture with him and a picture with evan bourne.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Sounds like a good time. I'm looking forward to going to the Rumble in January.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Evan Bourne is only 12 years old.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy!


Hi Kylie 

How's work?



Sticksy said:


> You moderate McQueen? Since when?


Ell Ohh Ell.



McQueen said:


> Good Question?
> 
> Hello NaS!


You're questioning your own statement? BLATANT UNCERTAINTY IN THE FACE OF MODERATION.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a pillar of self confidence young Jimmy.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Evan Bourne is only 12 years old.


He sure looks and talks like it.

He was quite enjoyable with Sweeney at the end of his ROH run though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I'm a pillar of self confidence young Jimmy.


And like the Roman Empire, you will be toppled.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

will94 said:


> He sure looks and talks like it.
> 
> He was quite enjoyable with Sweeney at the end of his ROH run though.


I disagree. I thought it was terrible since the guy couldn't work heel if his life depended on it. I literally one time saw him high fiving the fans on the way to the ring and then not two minutes later he was acting like he was top shit and too good to be there.



Copta said:


> And like the Roman Empire, you will be toppled.


Only by Kylie or any other fine lady.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh Radio tell me everything you know


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek, I am going to start MMA training. Want to be my sparing partner?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No. I'm afraid I'd hurt you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank goodness I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Given the chance I'd slap on the crossface chickenwing and never let go.


NEVER!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™;7398730 said:


> Extreme Rules. Hardy had just beaten Edge in a ladder match for the world title, and then Punk cashed in MITB right after the match and won. Even though he won in a way that is legal according to the contract and did nothing wrong, they started portraying Jeff as a victim and that Punk had screwed him over while he's explaining that he did everything by the rules, and that everybody loved it when he did it to Edge. Over the next few weeks they began to keep up Jeff whining about being screwed by things Punk did, and last week, they showed Punk's first real sign of a heel turn when Morrison caught him by surprise after they were trading pinning predicaments and got a surprise win. Punk offered to shake his hand but as soon as he shook hands with him, Punk grabbed him into a GTS.
> 
> Fast forward to tonight, and Hardy hits his big moves, hits the Swanton on Punk and gets a 3 count but then the referee sees that Punk's foot was under the rope. Hardy argues with the ref and Punk goes to pick Hardy up for a GTS but Hardy clubs him in the face. Punk staggers over into the corner holding his eye like he's been blinded and kicks the referee, forcing a DQ and for him to keep the world title. I suppose he can still make the excuse that he was blinded and thought it was Jeff, but he's going to make a full turn soon. Right now he's still somewhat acting like a face, while doing a few heel actions and getting booed.


Wow, I never thought they'd turn him heel. I thought he was going to be one of those "child friendly" wrestlers like Cena or Rey. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie
> 
> How's work?




Terrible. So damn busy I can't think straight. 

How are you?



McQueen said:


> Only by Kylie or any other fine lady.


You make it sound like I have you wrapped around my little finger my dear Eric.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Derek, I am going to start MMA training. Want to be my sparing partner?


HAHAHAHAHA

:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Punk was way more over then i thought he'd be as a heel. I'm pretty sure that some kids will have dreams of beating the crap out of Punk tonight.

I also picked the wrong time to take a picture during the Ziggler match.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Since he was wrestling Jeff Hardy, I expected him to get a lot of heel heat since Jeff is so over as a face.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yea, but it wasn't even close.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

feelin good


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A.k.a. Drunk Switch??

Just saw Lyoto Machida choke out some African fighter with ease, just like I'll do to Invincible.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

just tipsy not drukn


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lies you are "drukn"


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

swear


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> A.k.a. Drunk Switch??
> 
> Just saw Lyoto Machida choke out some African fighter with ease, just like I'll do to Invincible.


If you're watching UFC 79 then that guy is Sokoudjou


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> just tipsy not drukn


Damn it Switch, how come you get to be drunk and I can't?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Switch is gonna get you drunk and check inside your trunk for crunk. Being a white guy i'm not exactly sure what crunk is though.



Sticksy said:


> If you're watching UFC 79 then that guy is Sokoudjou


Yeah, I just didn't want to spell out his name. He didn't look half bad but he was way outclassed on the ground.

By the way bring your towel.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

let's have a black celebration.
toooonite.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, I just didn't want to spell out his name. He didn't look half bad but he was way outclassed on the ground.
> 
> By the way bring your towel.


He is pretty rubbish on the ground and he needs a bigger gas tank as his cardio is pretty poor.

Thats not all i'll bring :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bring your GSP short shorts! Because is *Seabs* is bringing his.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Switch is gonna get you drunk and check inside your trunk for crunk. Being a white guy i'm not exactly sure what crunk is though.


I have absolutely no idea what crunk is but it doesn't sound good. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> let's have a black celebration.
> toooonite.


And what exactly is involved in this celebration?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> And what exactly is involved in this celebration?


singing like THE GAHAN. Also, Germany in the 80's

Truth: 

all my perfectly measured metaphor,
all my flat 9, dominant seven chords
all of my shtick
my lyrical trickery
all those vowels,
all that applause

all my intertextuality,
all my self aware hypocrisy
all of those rhymes,
those irregular times
all my softly spoken sophistry
all my makeup, all my lights
all my photo shoots in tights

all my pretensions, all my intentions
all my glitzy opening nights

all my brow dependent jokes,
all my mirror balls and smoke
all my tilt, and wit and whimsy
all my poetry, my swear words and my smut
will never get as many hits as kitten waking up.

[/*youtube lament*]


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy, I wonder about you sometimes.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy, I wonder about you sometimes.


Good. Glad someone does.

It's an epic song tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't wonder, I know whats wrong with you James.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Just shows I care.  <3

I can't say I've heard the song before though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ <3

And you probably wouldn't have.

But you really take Metallica out of the car stereo and listen to listen to Black Celebration (Depeche Mode) and Youtube Lament (Tim Minchin). 



McQueen said:


> I don't wonder, I know whats wrong with you James.


hey. fuck u. i'll lariat your ass to germany, and leave you half naked in a german bondage bar. (my lariats have the power to disrobe, btw.)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just going to say you suffer from Gahanitis. Nothing wrong with that I have it too. Speaking of which I FINALLY just got _Violator_ on CD. No more subpar cassette tape quality DM for me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> singing like THE GAHAN. Also, Germany in the 80's
> 
> Truth:
> 
> ...


I fear that I will always be 
A lonely number like root three 
A three is all that's good and right
Why must my three keep out of sight 
Beneath a vicious square root sign
I wish instead I were a nine 
For nine could thwart this evil trick
with just some quick arithmetic 
I know I'll never see the sum, as 1.7321 
Such is my reality, a sad irrationality 
When hark! What is this I see
Another square root of a three
Has quietly come waltzing by
Together now we multiply 
To form a number we prefer
Rejoicing as an integer 
We break free from our mortal bonds
And with a wave of magic wands 
Our square root signs become unglued 
And love for me has been renewed


yeah that poem owns any song you come up with Jimmy :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I was just going to say you suffer from Gahanitis. Nothing wrong with that I have it too. Speaking of which I FINALLY just got _Violator_ on CD. No more subpar cassette tape quality DM for me.


Nice work. I really should do a play through of that album again. It's epic.

Edit: 
Let me take you on a trip, round the world and back
And you won't have to move here, just sit still. 



Sticksy said:


> I fear that I will always be
> A lonely number like root three
> A three is all that's good and right
> Why must my three keep out of sight
> ...


:lmao

Nice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's time for Hughes vs. St-Pierre.

*SHORT SHORTS!*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ <3
> 
> And you probably wouldn't have.
> 
> But you really take Metallica out of the car stereo and listen to listen to Black Celebration (Depeche Mode) and Youtube Lament (Tim Minchin).




You're right though, I still wouldn't take Metallica out of the stereo. 

Although I have to admit, I love Personal Jesus (I think that's the song title).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My Master of Puppets CD is stuck in my CD player in my car. Then again if you had to have one CD stuck in your car you could do a thousand times worse.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I hate my phone's camera.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Bruno on Rove last night. Definitely have to see that movie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> You're right though, I still wouldn't take Metallica out of the stereo.
> 
> Although I have to admit, I love Personal Jesus (I think that's the song title).


Personal Jesus is the only depeche mode song i have in my itunes and its the Marilyn Manson cover of it 



the king of kings said:


> Truth- I hate my phone's camera.


my phone doesn't even have a camera :\


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> My Master of Puppets CD is stuck in my CD player in my car. Then again if you had to have one CD stuck in your car you could do a thousand times worse.


I really like that album. Then again I haven't come across a Metallica album I haven't enjoyed. 



the king of kings said:


> Truth- I hate my phone's camera.


Can't be worse than my phone's camera. 



Sticksy said:


> Personal Jesus is the only depeche mode song i have in my itunes and its the Marilyn Manson cover of it


I've heard Manson's version. It's actually not that bad and I'm not a big Manson fan. 

Truth: It's fucking 6.24pm and I'm still at work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You enjoyed _Load_ and _St. Anger_ Kylie!? :shocked:

_Enjoy The Silence_ is a pretty epic song Nick.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - I'm just like cocaine. I'm white, addictive, and when girls come out of the bathroom, they have me all over their faces :side:

(borrowed and modified from Bruno )

6:30 and still at work? Damn, I'd hate that. Teachers stay back until 4pm at the latest 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Don't like it tbh McQueen. I'm just not much of a fan of their music. 



Aussie said:


> I've heard Manson's version. It's actually not that bad and I'm not a big Manson fan.
> 
> Truth: It's fucking 6.24pm and I'm still at work.


Its only on there as Austin Aries used it as his entrance music :lmao


^ You also have to mark work and prepare lessons so you could work longer 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Truth - I'm just like cocaine. I'm white, addictive, and when girls come out of the bathroom, they have me all over their faces :side:


Well you do get my heart racing whenever I have you in my system Ben.

Nick has Matt Hughes retired after UFC 79?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I really like that album. Then again I haven't come across a Metallica album I haven't enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be worse than my phone's camera.


 St anger was bad. 

Also my phone makes pictures seem father away then they wactually are.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> You enjoyed _Load_ and _St. Anger_ Kylie!? :shocked:
> 
> _Enjoy The Silence_ is a pretty epic song Nick.


Load I don't think I've heard. What songs are on that album? St Anger wasn't too bad. It's the one I like the least but there are a couple of songs I like. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Truth - I'm just like cocaine. I'm white, addictive, and when girls come out of the bathroom, they have me all over their faces :side:
> 
> (borrowed and modified from Bruno )
> 
> 6:30 and still at work? Damn, I'd hate that. Teachers stay back until 4pm at the latest 8*D


*and very bad for you. 

Lucky bastard.  The joys of the end of financial year unfortunately. I'm going to be here for a while.



Sticksy said:


> Its only on there as Austin Aries used it as his entrance music :lmao


Who is Austin Aries? :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Austin Aries is a very good independant wrestler and current ROH Champion.
Most importantly he has a mustashe.

St. Anger is all around terrible aside from Frantic being the one quasi acceptable song.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> ^ You also have to mark work and prepare lessons so you could work longer 8*D


Meh, marking work doesn't take too long, and lessons are generally simple to prepare. Not much extra work if it has to be done



McQueen said:


> Well you do get my heart racing whenever I have you in my system Ben.






Aussie said:


> *and very bad for you.
> 
> Lucky bastard.  The joys of the end of financial year unfortunately. I'm going to be here for a while.
> 
> Who is Austin Aries? :$


As bad as I am, you still require a daily dose 

 I'm off to eat stirfry and watch the footy. *hugs* and enjoy as best you can

/fpalm Kylie. Austin Aries is an independent wrestler, former/current ROH Champion (he ended Joe's epic reign; and first to win the belt twice) and formerly Austin Starr in TNA


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Austin Aries is a very good independant wrestler and current ROH Champion.
> Most importantly he has a mustashe.
> 
> St. Anger is all around terrible aside from Frantic being the one quasi acceptable song.


Thanks Eric. I've heard the name but I had no idea who he was.  What kind of mustache though? It says a lot about a man. 

I really didn't mind the album. There are songs I don't like but in general the album is tolerable.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> As bad as I am, you still require a daily dose
> 
> I'm off to eat stirfry and watch the footy. *hugs* and enjoy as best you can
> 
> /fpalm Kylie. Austin Aries is an independent wrestler, former/current ROH Champion (he ended Joe's epic reign; and first to win the belt twice) and formerly Austin Starr in TNA


I'm sure I could go cold turkey if I tried. :side:

*hugs* have fun. 

I get face palmed because I don't know who Aries is???


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

His facial hair changes up quite a bit and I haven't been following ROH lately (although Aries as champ again greatly interests me) but last I saw it was 70's porn-esque.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

pfffff


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> His facial hair changes up quite a bit and I haven't been following ROH lately (although Aries as champ again greatly interests me) but last I saw it was 70's porn-esque.


Very Studio 54. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> pfffff


Oh pfffff yourself Jimmy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jimmy already has twice tonight.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well nothing wrong with a third time.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Oh pfffff yourself Jimmy.


vvvv *I already did* vvvv



McQueen said:


> Jimmy already has twice tonight.


Can't/won't deny it.



Aussie said:


> Well nothing wrong with a third time.


TALK ABOUT A COMPLETE 180~~~~~! ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Nick has Matt Hughes retired after UFC 79?


Nah, Hughes is still going around. He faced Leites at 85 and Serra at 98. Rumoured to be facing Swick next possibly at UFC 103.



Aussie said:


> Who is Austin Aries? :$





McQueen said:


> Austin Aries is a very good independant wrestler and current ROH Champion.
> Most importantly he has a mustashe.


Yeah, that and he pretty much owns.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And he has had sex with Lacey which might be his true crowning achievement.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Isn't Aries a tna reject?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah he definitely owns :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> vvvv *I already did* vvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never confirm or deny anything. 



TheSoulTaker said:


> Isn't Aries a tna reject?


Is that really a bad thing though? I figured getting rejected from TNA is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He wanted to get released from TNA anyways when they pulled off all the guys who worked both companies at the time, so they let him go on purpose.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I just uploaded pics from The Bash.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm sure I could go cold turkey if I tried. :side:
> 
> *hugs* have fun.
> 
> I get face palmed because I don't know who Aries is???


Nope, never 

I did 

Yep. He's that awesome he should be known



McQueen said:


> And he has had sex with Lacey which might be his true crowning achievement.


Who hasn't, tbh.



the king of kings said:


> Truth- I just uploaded pics from The Bash.


Best include the greatest pic of them all


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

I have nothing to say.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Nope, never
> 
> I did
> 
> ...


And what is that? I Tried to get a pic of Edge and Jericho with the titles but my phone ran out of memory. 

I managed a pic of the match though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> And what is that? I Tried to get a pic of Edge and Jericho with the titles but my phone ran out of memory.
> 
> I managed a pic of the match though.


I was referring more to Michelle McCool's win 

Bummer on not getting a pic of the new tag champs


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dead thread



if someone does my latest gif request i'd be pretty happy


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello again.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

come into my parlour, said the spider to the fly.
for i have a little something here.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

"Oh no, no," said the little Fly, "to ask me is in vain, 
For who goes up your winding stair can never come down again."


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao

Kylie, you should listen to The Cure. a lot. like I do. ;D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone should listen to Kamelot.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Kylie, you should listen to The Cure. a lot. like I do. ;D


Maybe.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello

Anyone here have MSN who doesn't have me on their buddy list?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Chris. 

[email protected]


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hewitt is getting his ass handed to him


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Kylie 

I figure I'll use MSN a lot more if I have more than six people on my buddy list, especially if I can add people as awesome as you. How are you, btw?

Hey Sticksy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth chasers

Where the truth is standard


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm listening to a Christmas song....

In June...

On one of the hottest days of the year...

What the hell is wrong with me?


hey people!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Maybe.


tease 



BreakTheWalls said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone here have MSN who doesn't have me on their buddy list?


G'Day mate.
How's things?

Pretty sure you have me ([email protected]) 



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Truth chasers
> 
> Where the truth is standard


Truth.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Hewitt is getting his ass handed to him


You never know, he might be making a late fightback. Well we can hope he is. :$ He's 3-0 in the third.



BreakTheWalls said:


> Thanks Kylie
> 
> I figure I'll use MSN a lot more if I have more than six people on my buddy list, especially if I can add people as awesome as you. How are you, btw?
> 
> Hey Sticksy


That's alright. 

Awww that's sweet.  I'm more than happy to have a chat to you on MSN. Just finishing up a few threads for TDL first. 

I'm alright thanks. Getting a little tired though. How are you?

EDIT - Jimmy, you love it and you know it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

btw i'm pretty annoyed at the delay you had Kylie. Means that i have to do my debate before i go on holidays so i've got like 4 more days :hmm:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I can't help that Nick. All I can do is apologise.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Well I can't help that Nick. All I can do is apologise.


doesn't change anything really. i would've done it the day before regardless


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Your day isn't complete until you've picked on me about something right?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty much. He's a bastard like that ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That wasn't picking on you 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pretty much. He's a bastard like that ;D


hey! fuck you and your fine ass mother


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> hey! fuck you and your fine ass mother


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Got my topic, going to be an interesting one to say the least 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> That wasn't picking on you


Sure it wasn't...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Picking on you would be, idk, laughing at the Hawks dismal form etc


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

or questioning why you're on here at 3 in the morning when you have work today :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sup everybody


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Puffing and hanging out before work, you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

............................................________........................
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,..................
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............
.........................,/...............................................”:,........
.....................,?......................................................\,.....
.................../...........................................................,}....
................./......................................................,:`^`..}....
.............../...................................................,:”........./.....
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../.....
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/...........
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}...........
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../.............
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”...............
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,....
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\.......................
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__..
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\...............
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Puffing and hanging out before work, you?


I've been on vacation from work since Wednesday, and I don't go back until this Thursday. I'm doing absolutely nothing right now, and it's quite nice. I'm seeing my girlfriend later. That's about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Facepalm indeed.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I've been on vacation from work since Wednesday, and I don't go back until this Thursday. I'm doing absolutely nothing right now, and it's quite nice. I'm seeing my girlfriend later. That's about it.


Seeing her later? Is that a code for putting in work?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Seeing her later? Is that a code for putting in work?


Nah, unfortunately, timing makes putting in work impossible until about half way into the week. Damn you, Mother Nature!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

How good was Mysterio/Jericho

omfg


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

A true mark out moment in the new E?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was a really good match.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Was their best match yet which is rly saying something considering how awesome they been in the ring together. As far as in ring performances I must say Rey is wrestler of the year so far.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, he's been on fire this year.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hopefully we don't see Dominic appear on any of the shows and wreck Rey's push.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol hey I loved that storyline. That Rey/Eddie feud owned (mainly due to heel Eddie)


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I still find that sledge shot at the end of the bash hillarious

Randy's boot to the head keeps HHH out of action for 2 months, Hunter's Sledge to the back of Orton's head keeps Orton down 3 minutes!


EDIT: I got back into wrestling after 4 years RIGHT at the point where Rey/Eddie was picking up, 'twas a great time to get back in, I still remember marking like mad over their cage match...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Pssh, Last night proved why Smackdown is the new No.1 show. 

And as for Rey/Jericho - feud of the year.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If Punk and Jeff put on some pretty good matches with each other that feud might could be feud of the year.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

2009 imo


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Man i love rasslin


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PRO 'RASSLIN!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JOHNATHAN CENA


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Man i love rasslin


:happy:

2009 has been a great, great year. Was wondering it was gonna be able to top 2008 but I believe it will.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Indeed, they just need to end this god awful problem with Raw. It's digging into a very deep hole of boringness.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Brian Kendrick needs to restart his quest, Ted Dibiase needs to kick the shit out of Orton, Goldust needs to throw Hornswoggle into a nearby lake and Johnathan Cena needs to win the WWE Championship. 

There, Raw saved. :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Book it, Belgium.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I don't have as big of an issue with Raw as most people on here do however the main issue is just the main event scene. I just want Triple H to feud with someone else and same with Orton. Both guys are awesome to me, but these two have pretty much done it all. Even though I do want to see the HITC match.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

They don't have a lot of chemistry. They haven't had one memorable match together. Their best was probably their last man standing at No Mercy 07.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'd say the LMS was pretty memorable actually. Triple being in 3 titles matches in one night was historic. To me it has nothing to do with chemistry it's just the fact that they been feuding for so long is that there isn't much left they can do. I mean in a way it's cool story to the feud, but on the other hand it's like I just wanna see these two feud with someone else already.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Nah it's to do with Chemistry...

Trips is enjoyable to me

Orton CAN be enjoyable

But together they just become this... black hole of medicore-ish-ness


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's just same old, same old these days.


Be right back, gunna see if Murray can sort himself out...


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

On a sidenote though when the feud first got restarted it was the best thing going in the WWE (The Mcmahon/Orton/HHH stuff) They should have just let it end soon after that cause it was never gonna reach that level of heat again.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Craig said:


> Nah it's to do with Chemistry...
> 
> Trips is enjoyable to me
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I usually find Orton enjoyable, though. Maybe this feud would be better if it wasn't *"PERSONAL!" *I think that if they actually had wrestling matches, as opposed to fights/brawls/wars/whatevers, we'd get something totally different and _much_ better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A .475 Wildey magnum is a shorter version of the African big game cartridge, it makes a real mess.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That was so out of no where I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DEATH WISH


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Some piece a shit just thought he could kill Charles Bronson


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He was wrong. Dead wrong.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching Death Wish 3 and Bill from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure appears to be a bad guy


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> That was so out of no where I don't even know what to say.


You've not been round these parts much, have you?

I'm gonna go get some g****s


EDIT: Bill is the bad guy? BOGUS....


I might watch one of the Bill And Teds tonight...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love grapes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rapist


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm watching Death Wish 3 and Bill from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure appears to be a bad guy


He's going to get killed.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm assuming you mean g****s, right?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

chevelle owns.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's going to get killed.


rule one of death wish: everyone bad gets killed


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've never acctually saw a Death Wish movie...

mainly because Michael Winner directs them... and I HATE Michael Winner

Not because he's a bad director but because of those dam Esure adverts


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

ITS JUST A COMMERCIAL


i seriously like grapes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The first one was really well made and they rest were over the top camp but Charles Bronson makes them awesome. Sort of like the Rocky movies.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

speaking of over the top.


i've rented 'Taken', and 'Defiance' today.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah... Over The top camp.. the best type of camp...

Although you can get TOO over the top:












Sgt. Pepper said:


> ITS JUST A COMMERCIAL
> 
> 
> i seriously like grapes


CALM DOWN DEAR


Taken is motherfucking awesome...

Although you Americans got a fuckign butchered version...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

There was a sci-fi called Taken a good few years back that i enjoyed quite a lot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

you americans is racist.

i prefer you gringos.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a fan of TAKEN


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> you americans is racist.
> 
> i prefer you gringos.


You fat people

And I think i remember Taken the sci-fi Sarge, i remember giving up on it after 2 episodes 'cause I found it boring...

A tad hypocritical coming from teh person who watched the 4400 till the end


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It wasn't too bad. It was about the time BBC choice was still around so i was like, 9.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Craig said:


> You fat people
> 
> And I think i remember Taken the sci-fi Sarge, i remember giving up on it after 2 episodes 'cause I found it boring...
> 
> A tad hypocritical coming from teh person who watched the 4400 till the end


misconception. we're not fat.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey People.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Good evening.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's like killing roaches. You gotta kill them all or what's the point.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Good evening.


What's up?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WWF said:


> What's up?


Nothing much, relaxing watching Murray at Wimbledon. You?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm just watching ESPN. I forgot about Wimbledon. :/


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Missing a hell of a match tbh.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

COME ON STANISLAS.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Is Murray losing?

If so I'm happy


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

2-2
final set murray is up 3 games to 1.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Wawrinka broke him 

3-2 with Stanislas to serve.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

lmao 3/3


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know I like Andy Murray, I seriously do, I just hate the damn hype...

And the fact that when he plays good he'll be "British Tennis star ANdy murray", then when he loses it's "Scottish Tennis star ANdy Murray"

Seriously pay attention to the racist newspapers (The SUn I'm looking at you)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

He's won.

Took longer than he should've though.

Anyway, i'm off, night guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn Chiropractor messed up my back.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Go back there and complain.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I've never been to a Chiropractor. I hope your back feels better soon, Derek.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've always been intrested in going to a chircopractor for my problems, although I'm not sure if it would do more harm than good...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I told him that it is more sore now than when I went in (actually my back was fine when I went in) and he just said that it sometimes hurts when you're moving muscles and vertebrae to where they are supposed to be.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek, I know some girls and they could do the job, if you know what I mean. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy ending?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Maybe?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Only if they're MILFs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MILFs are overrated. If they delivered their kids normally, odds are they had a tear. If they had a C-Section, it leaves a nasty scar.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> Stop crushing my dreams. :crying:


Mine too. Thanks, Derek.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Stop crushing my dreams. :crying:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Britney had a C-Section. The scar looked nasty.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

man in the mirror


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Damn these servers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The Misawa Ceremony in Kouraken Hall is really sad.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

misawa


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gentlemen...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

aussie
derek


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hai Derek. 

How are you?

EDIT - Isaac!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. How are you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least this time you didn't crash the thread.


Cuz you've done that before.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW  

Only you could come up with something like that. 



Derek said:


> I'm good. How are you?


Tired but other than that I'm pretty good thank you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I try Aussie, I try  



Derek said:


> At least this time you didn't crash the thread.
> 
> 
> Cuz you've done that before.


Yeah the page wouldn't load for me for a few seconds and I was worried so I edited it to a lot less gifs. I was told that if I did that again I'd be perm banned so I gotta watch it.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

SMALL TALK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good thing you edited it then.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I try Aussie, I try
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the page wouldn't load for me for a few seconds and I was worried so I edited it to a lot less gifs. I was told that if I did that again I'd be perm banned so I gotta watch it.


I know you do. 

Are you serious? Seems like a petty reason to perma ban someone, especially considering the state of the servers in the first place.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I would have laughed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

nah would have been way funnier if i had broke the thread

Edit: Bubba T threatened me so I'm not sure if the threat still holds up but there are certain people looking for a reason to ban me.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I wouldn't think that the threat stands after all this time. The servers are costantly messing up so it wouldn't be fair to ban you because the server crashed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've lived in Boise all my life and I've never seen this man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Once you see Charles Bronson, you're already dead

Nah Aussie, you can crash the thread on purpose if you post A LOT of smilies. I used to do it all the time on WR when I got bored.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-it's just too damn hot today.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm bored with raw, so I'm here on WF.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Once you see Charles Bronson, you're already dead
> 
> Nah Aussie, you can crash the thread on purpose if you post A LOT of smilies. I used to do it all the time on WR when I got bored.


I know, but I'm saying with the state of the servers now, they crash anyway so posting a mess of gifs/smilies wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i would have marked if Derek would have said "Boom Boom Bye" To jason Boom!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I totally should have done that.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i bet he's going to comeback with the username "theyhavenoclue" and his location: It's Me!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, he's going to mention that his name is Jason and that he likes Batman. And use the same IP Address.

How do you think I caught him?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

You're a Supah Spyyy!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

majik.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The FU Attitude Adjustment is a terrible move.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i totally forgot Raw


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't even post in the Raw dicsussion thread thanks to thses shitty servers.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WWF said:


> The FU Attitude Adjustment is a terrible move.


STFU or whateveritiscalled is even worse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> I can't even post in the Raw dicsussion thread thanks to thses shitty servers.


Yea man! Shits annoying.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Truth-it's just too damn hot today.


Send some heat this way please. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm sleepy.


Then go back to bed Jimmy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Then go back to bed Jimmy.


Only if you come with me


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Did Cena just do the Dudley's 3D taunt? God Damn it...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh. Can't stand all the bitching that's going on in the Raw discussion thread. I'm out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bitchin 'bout wat.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This Diva's match is a trainwreck.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

WWF said:


> This RAW is a trainwreck.


fyp bro


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

great. now i have to report isaac.

that SOB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think this works better...



WWF said:


> This company is a trainwreck.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

agreed

whats your problem NCIH


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

isaac wat said:


> agreed
> 
> whats your problem NCIH


nothing. i was kidding.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

most people say that when i call them out

get some balls and face me like a man!

edit; you piece a shit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lol. 

saw 'taken' today. pretty good action flick. neeson is just such a great badass, the movie wasn't going to fail. the scene in the brothel where he finds the guy on the phone, loved that shit.

i started to watch 'defiance'. terrible daniel craig accent, he sounds nothing like a Russian. oh well. thru 30 minutes, enjoyable thus far.

edit: why the fuck can i no longer create proper sentence structure.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

lol..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

where the fuck did batman go?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

idk/idc


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That Raw main event made something happen that I thought was impossible


It made me mark for Mark Henry...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking lazy ass monday night.

edit: WHAT.THE.FCUK. NO SPOILERS, DOOD.

shit. *deletes Raw off the DVR*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> where the fuck did batman go?


If you are talking about me, well, I'm back.

If you're talking about that guy who claimed to be writing a Batman script, well, I banned him for being a rejoiner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Craig said:


> That Raw main event made something happen that I thought was impossible
> 
> 
> It made me mark for Mark Henry...


Same. It was pretty amazing. Swagger is a pussy, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I was talking about you.

Do you watch the Batman from the 90's?

I recently started to watch 'The Amazing Spiderman' cartoon. The series that ran from 93' to 97', or so. Shit owns.


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

Swagger should of went to Smackdown.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I watched the old Batman cartoon. The start of the really great Bruce Timm cartoons that include Batman, Superman, and the Justice League shows.

Yeah, that Spider-man cartoon was good too. Watched it every Saturday.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The episode where Spiderman works with X-Men is still one of the greatest things ever displayed in a tv show.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Hello Kylie


Hi Mike.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Only if you come with me


Oh my.   That's an awfully tempting offer Jimmy. 



Mikey Damage said:


> lol.
> 
> saw 'taken' today. pretty good action flick. neeson is just such a great badass, the movie wasn't going to fail. the scene in the brothel where he finds the guy on the phone, loved that shit.
> 
> ...


Taken is a great film. I saw it a couple of months ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've seriously closed like 6 threads in the past 10 minutes. Fucking mini-draft trade shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

u da man Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just hope nobody does anything more to piss me off.

I'm in a shitty mood so if anybody decides to fuck around, they're gone.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

There you go.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm Frickin' Bored


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Would cropping me a avy/sig from this http://www.aceshowbiz.com/images/events/KTL-000015.jpg here make you not bored?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

???????


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not as great as my sig :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You mean the Red X?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> ???????


you tha fuckin best


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hear that quite often.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't lie Brandon


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't lie. I have no reason to.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Epic location, I think.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I want to go home to bed. :$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I hate to say this but I'm seconds away from going to bed. 

Poor Aussie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm also seconds away from going to Switchy's bed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm already there, Nick. Maybe next time. ;D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm wide awake. It's morning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF said:


> I'm already there, Nick. Maybe next time. ;D


You're there as well? sounds like a party :side:


:lmao My little brother (he's 7) just got a solid joke on my grandmother. He broke his foot a week ago and my nan was saying something about they both have sore legs. Out of nowhere he said "yeah, but mine will get better" which cracked me up


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Speaking of your brother, why was he dressed up as Santa at the end of June? :/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That photo was taken at Christmas. Its legit like the only photo i have of myself in the past year


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The last time I took a picture was to post them in the picture thread.

Before that it was for some family Christmas cards. We were out at a park and it was freezing cold. I was in a bad mood and you could easily tell that when we got the pictures back.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

bruno.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty hyped for Bruno


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy and Nick. 



Killswitch said:


> I hate to say this but I'm seconds away from going to bed.
> 
> Poor Aussie


<3333333 Switch. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

hey kylie.

looks pretty sweet, nick.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you dear?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- The crowd for the Bash didn't come off well on tv, they were way louder live. Especially during Edge and Jericho's intros.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> How are you dear?


fine babe 

About to start cooking dinner.
How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> fine babe
> 
> About to start cooking dinner.
> How are you?


Cheeky. 

Yum.  What's on the menu tonight?

I'm very tired and I'm still at work but not for much longer. 'Tis the 30th of June and we're closing off for the financial year.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Cheeky.
> 
> Yum.  What's on the menu tonight?
> 
> I'm very tired and I'm still at work but not for much longer. 'Tis the 30th of June and we're closing off for the financial year.




Roast Beef and Turkey. w/ Potatoes, Carrot, Sweet Potato, Peas/Corn + Gravy.

Well that's some consolation I guess.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

What's goin' on guys?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Roast Beef and Turkey. w/ Potatoes, Carrot, Sweet Potato, Peas/Corn + Gravy.
> 
> Well that's some consolation I guess.


mmmm yummy. Save me a plate please. 

Yeah it is a little. I got out of there after 7.00pm but my boss and manager are probably still there balancing the books. I still have heaps to do but I was too tired to finish. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLO EVERYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

HOW THE FUCK R YA ALLLL


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

:lmao at the banner Jimmy. Bloody true though.

KENNY!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'M FUCKING BACK


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

So I've noticed Kenny


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

rawr.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes Kylie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Um.......hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hiya 

How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you're terrible


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm very tired but I'm alright thanks. How are you?

EDIT - Hi Nick.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good evening.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lisicki is losing 4-1 in the 3rd set. I'm sad :sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll pretend to know who that is just for you.

Disappointed that prick Hewitt is still in it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

She beat Kuznetsova (seeded #5) in the 3rd round and Wozniacki (seeded #9) last round. Now she's losing to Safina so my last hope in the womens division is Dementieva.

Fuck off, Hewitt owns. Will you ever have an opinion that i agree with?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ew, Safina.

Hewitt's an absolute prick and you know it.

Agree that Peter Siddle is the sex and we'll have agreed on something. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hewitt is fucking epic and Siddle is a douche


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Epically dead.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

pepsicle.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dead like sticky's cock when he says a nude girl.

cuz hes gae.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

3dizzicle


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

mikey

sup pep?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing much.

Sweating out a treat tbh...you?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

sweating and just generally relaxing


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like that


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Saw you shut some bitches up close-thread style.

Nice job.

EFFIN BADASS SERVERS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BADASS SERVERS~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I wasn't (and I'm still not) in a good mood.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why is that?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

He realises he's too good for this world.

TO CRYPTON!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

the girl was bad


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

i want to see public enemies


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ruh roh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's spelled Krypton.

I'm in a bad mood because I've been in the WWE section in the past 24 hours.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

sniggity snap


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Apologies for the misspell.

I have learned my lesson.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good. Good.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So how are all your seperate countries keeping, eFriends?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its America. We're doing fine.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TIGER UPPERCUT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Helloooooo


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup WWF


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

America. Fuck yeah!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sup WWF


Watching ESPN. You?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Just got done watching 4th and Long on Spike a little while ago. About to play Wii in a little bit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I forgot 4th and Long was on yesterday. :/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- new video


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I love that show.

Why didn't he hit him with the chair? Nice head kick though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, the show is good. the DB's are jobbers, tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Why didn't he hit him with the chair? Nice head kick though.


Because he got caught.

Genba is usually messing up. He's hilarious.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- new video



He should learn don't fuck with KENTA.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Rewatching all the previous seasons of Entourage since season 5 came out today.



Mikey Damage said:


> America. Fuck yeah!


Freedom is the only way yeah!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Because he got caught.
> 
> Genba is usually messing up. He's hilarious.


Ahh it's part of the storyline. That makes sense then.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I BRING THE FIRE.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The hot fire? And do you spit it?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Like a dragon fight.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I am an ostrich Derek, not a dragon. 

My kick is fierce.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's an Emu. :/


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm sure whatever it is, it is in some type of ostrich family


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

RICK ROSS


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Rewatching all the previous seasons of Entourage since season 5 came out today.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom is the only way yeah!


Terrorists your game is through. Cause now you have to answer to!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

**lurking**


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Somebody gunna get their ass kicked Somebody gunna get their wig split


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Ratings Machine Mark Henry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Henry's laughing smirk owned last night.*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Henry pinned Orton clean. I marked hard.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Henry's laughing smirk owned last night.*












This?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- listening to BTR.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was the best part of the whole damn show.

How has Henry's theme survived this far into the PG era?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Exactly that.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

His fetish for fucking old ladies makes me disgusted.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The fact that Henry's babies are missing every vital organ or body part, except for the hand, makes me love him even more.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He also got sucked off by a dude.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> He also got sucked off by a dude.


:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

On Live TV


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Anyone who's sex cells combined with Mae Young's produce a hand is brilliant in my view.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

His manhood is now questioned.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> He also got sucked off by a dude.


Dear sweet Jesus, you have a Penis!



*PLEASE NOTE*: I haven't watched that segment in a good 10 years, so my line may be wrong


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

All of this talk about attitude era gimmicks made me look for my one of my favorites:

The greatness and hilarity that was Gillberg.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OknYjUQc0ww < That right there made me laugh more than any segment in the WWE over the last few years. The purposefully piped chants are the highlight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The piped in chants were a shot at WCW, because I believe WCW was piping in some chants durinbg Goldberg entrances.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Derek said:


> The piped in chants were a shot at WCW, because I believe WCW was piping in some chants durinbg Goldberg entrances.


I know. The original plan was to have him lose 173 matches in a row. He'd also say "WHO'S FIRST?!!" instead of Goldberg's "Who's next?!!"

Really one of the more clever parodys the E has ever done.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Considering that other WWF "Parodies" included Billionaire Ted and The Nacho Man, that ain't shocking


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

almost all these oreos are on backwards

where do i go to complain


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thank god there a sign of life in this thread!  <3

The packet should have a number to call and complain to. Wait...how can you put an Oreo on backwards?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WCW said:


> almost all these oreos are on backwards
> 
> where do i go to complain


I had the same problem the other day. 

Damn you, Nabisco.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Snacking on Doritos fucking owns.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Waiting on Breakfast does not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Thank god there a sign of life in this thread!  <3
> 
> The packet should have a number to call and complain to. Wait...how can you put an Oreo on backwards?


The side that says "Oreo" is in the white stuff and the side w/ nothing on it is facing outside


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

g'day.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> The side that says "Oreo" is in the white stuff and the side w/ nothing on it is facing outside


Oh ok, that actually makes sense. Did you find the phone number on the packet?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> g'day.


Hi Jimmy!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie. 

How are u?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm alright thanks. I'm in a lazy mood today. 

How are you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alex! 

How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kylie, if i put my debate in now am i allowed to edit it later?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick. 

You can edit it up until your opponent posts his.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer and i$e used to give me their debates and instruct me not to post them until everyone else had already posted.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

okay, can't think of anything more to add in atm. well i can but nothing that builds on stuff i have so i'm just going to post it now :\


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- still in a bad mood


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> The Lady Killer and i$e used to give me their debates and instruct me not to post them until everyone else had already posted.


Lazy bastards!  Why didn't they just post them themselves?



Sticksy said:


> okay, can't think of anything more to add in atm. well i can but nothing that builds on stuff i have so i'm just going to post it now :\


That's fine.  Thanks Nick.



Derek said:


> Truth- still in a bad mood


What's wrong?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7407416-post1.html

Quality posting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My chiropratcor fucked up my back yetserday, and its been killing me all day and then somebody pissed me off earlier, so that put me in a worse mood.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> My chiropratcor fucked up my back yetserday, and its been killing me all day and then somebody pissed me off earlier, so that put me in a worse mood.


Ouch!  Have you seen anyone to get your back fixed?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey derek

FUCK YOU

hows your mood now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW, I feel better now that I've banned you from the thread. Relax, its just for 5 minutes.

Aussie, I'm going to see him again tomorrow and see if he can fix it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

felt like less then 5 tbf


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was. I decided to show mercy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> Aussie, I'm going to see him again tomorrow and see if he can fix it.


Whats wrong with your back? Because if its muscular problems then a physiotherapist would be better. If its bone/postuaral alignment issues then the chiropractor should be able to fix it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheRapist


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Who's in the sig Sticksy?

Truth - Watching Entourage and designing some race cars. Good late night activities all around.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Probably just an alignment problem.

But I do still have problems from a muscle tear that didn't heal very well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

There are 4 tennis players in rotation atm, Gisela Dulko is in the blue shirt, Sabine Lisicki is resting on her hands, pink border is Maria Sharapova and the white dress is Elena Dementieva.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Watching all of the Trapped in the Closet videos. Up to 18 out of 22. Some quality stuff right here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

In which video does he piss on an underage girl?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

this was a bad time to come in...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol.

Derek you should of threatened to ban people if they didn't make your banner for more attempts. I should of threatened to delete accounts for more attempts.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: As long as my ass is entertained I could be here the whole night. 

Feelin too good to close the eyes now...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I'm actually happy with the attempts so far. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Headliner said:


> lol.
> 
> Derek you should of threatened to ban people if they didn't make your banner for more attempts. *I should of threatened to delete accounts for more attempts.*


really mature :side: Can't say i wouldn't do the same  someone needs to make my gif request :\


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I have come to this conclusion: R. Kelly OWNS.



Derek said:


> Nah, I'm actually happy with the attempts so far. Thanks anyways.


I'll do that tomorrow probably. ;D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoa. I was kidding Derek.

wtf. Someone must of removed my banner that Hannah made me. 

edit-I have sigs off. Forgot to turn them back on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Nice work Headliner


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sigs off means you must be trying to spit some game right now correct?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Good job.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> WCW, I feel better now that I've banned you from the thread. Relax, its just for 5 minutes.
> 
> Aussie, I'm going to see him again tomorrow and see if he can fix it.


That's good, I hope he can fix your back up. I know how bad back pain can get. I see an osteopath for mine and he's done wonders for me. 



Derek said:


> It was. I decided to show mercy.


You know you're becoming a real softie lately.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Miss Aussie...

you rock


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Softie?

Looks like I'm going to have to go on a banning spree now.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I miss banning people


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

plz dont ban itsaBIGSHOW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone STFU.

Oh, Killswitch maybe it's good that you don't ban much anymore. I swear I'm going to screenshot your next ban just so everyone can see how long your ban messages are!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

banning spree? you wouldn't dare


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I would. Should I start with you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My post just went back in time FOUR posts. A record?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You could. I'd back myself that you wouldn't do it :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think thats a record. 

K, what the hell is up with the servers?


And before anybody asks, I can't ban other mods. I've tried.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Oh, Killswitch maybe it's good that you don't ban much anymore. I swear I'm going to screenshot your next ban just so everyone can see how long your ban messages are!


Are you hating?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WCW said:


>







???Banger


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- about to watch an ROH match all the people in the MOTYC 2009 thread have been raving about. 

I saw the last match they raved about, and it was decent at best. This will probably be the same.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

does it involve that piece a garbage davey richards?

if so its just ok


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, Richards is in it.

He's overrated.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Wrestling fans usually rave over ***1/2 matches that they believe are ***** matches.

I have no room to talk since I've never posted in this thread but I find it to be quite hilarious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They were talking about how great match between KENTA and Richards (a few gave it the full 5) was and I wouldn't even say that its in KENTA's top 3 for this year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, Richards is in it.
> 
> He's overrated.


piece a garbage


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> They were talking about how great match between KENTA and Richards (a few gave it the full 5) was and I wouldn't even say that its in KENTA's top 3 for this year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> piece a garbage


He wrestles in NOAH every once in a while and the fans can't take him seriously because he tries too hard to be the Dynamite Kid.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The dude in Switch's sig wants to be Mark Henry.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who doesn't want to be Mark Henry?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

He's pretty fucking excellent tbh.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Rick Ross > The Melted Sexual Chocolate


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Mark Henry closing RAW after beating the WWE Champion is a sight I never thought I'd see.

And I don't want to see it again.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Evan Bourne wants a mountain bike for christmas from Santa.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> Miss Aussie...
> 
> you rock


Not as much as you do Switch. <3333333 



Derek said:


> Softie?
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to go on a banning spree now.


You heard me. You used to be a tough SOB and now this is much tougher than you:










Headliner said:


> Everyone STFU.
> 
> Oh, Killswitch maybe it's good that you don't ban much anymore. I swear I'm going to screenshot your next ban just so everyone can see how long your ban messages are!


At least no one can say they don't know what they were banned for.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're a liar.




I've never been a tough SOB


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie.

Truth: I have a stuffed toy that looks near identical to that dog.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

will94 said:


> Mark Henry closing RAW after beating the WWE Champion is a sight I never thought I'd see.
> 
> And I don't want to see it again.


I don't see the big hype in Mark Henry anymore either.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> You're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liar is such a strong word... :side:

I did it for your own good Derek. You need to be tougher. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie.
> 
> Truth: I have a stuffed toy that looks near identical to that dog.


Hi Jimmy. <33333 

Awww that's cute. 
My dog looked like that as a puppy. Now she's a little scruffier.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie's gushing 

How's work?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Not as much as you do Switch. <3333333


How's it going dear?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie's gushing
> 
> How's work?


I can't help myself around you. 

A lot quieter than yesterday which I'm grateful for. Just getting through all the files I couldn't finish. 

How are you?



Killswitch said:


> How's it going dear?


I'm alright thanks. Just getting through some files at work so I can get out of here soon. How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You tease. 
That's fantabulous.
I'm fine. A little pissed off though.
My laptop charger has split at the connector, but it's still under warranty so it should be okay...*fingers crossed*.
I don't really have $110 to buy a new one atm.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

You love it Jimmy. 

Shit I'm sorry to hear that. You haven't had much luck with your laptops lately. If it's still under warranty, there shouldn't be a problem getting a new one.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't you have to replace your laptop or something a few weeks ago?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread is on life support. :/


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lolling at SmackDown spoilerz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

A good lol or a bad lol?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Solid ECW main event last night.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh. It was alright, not too into Kozlov or Regal.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not that into them individually but I like them as a team.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> This thread is on life support. :/


Isn't it always?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tru.

hi.

i'm depressed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I don't like looking for a gif online and not finding it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> A good lol or a bad lol?


Both @ different parts.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kenny McCormick said:


> tru.
> 
> hi.
> 
> i'm depressed.


Hi Kenny.

What's wrong?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Isn't it always?


Yes, I suppose it is. :hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

i have a cunning plan.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Please, inform us.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm intrigued Jimmy. 

Does it involve coming to Melbourne and rescuing me from working back late _again_? :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Or coming to Sacramento?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Going offline ? 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It involves forcing you all to watch Blackadder. As obviously none of you have ever heard of Baldrick. The single greatest character in sit com history.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy my dear, I've seen Blackadder. My dad used to watch it all the time (and I give thanks every day because of it ). However Baldrick isn't something that automatically pops into my head when you announce that you have a cunning plan.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It involves forcing you all to watch Blackadder. As obviously none of you have ever heard of Baldrick. The single greatest character in sit com history.



If I have 2 beans, and add 2 more beans, what do I have?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

4 beans


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Your doing it wrong.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> If I have 2 beans, and add 2 more beans, what do I have?


Some beans.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

your beans killed the thread.


Is it a good thing or a bad thing that the highlight/s of work tonight was getting hit on by what i judged to be a 30 year old woman, a 40 year old woman, a couple of schoolkids (i'd say they were 15-17 ) and an English bloke (this one scared me ) ? On top of that another 5 people commented about my hair which is always good fun


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably a good thing, considering you look like Evan Bourne and have the charisma of a lettuce.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Well the schoolgirls were the only decent looking ones of the lot :\


What kind of lettuce? :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sounds like you had a very eventful evening Nick.  Must be that charm that has cougars, kids and men all after you. 

Hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Iceburg. 

And I'm sure you would have gone for anything, after standing up playing Checkout chick for a few hours


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Well the schoolgirls were the only decent looking ones of the lot :\


fuck off, that's my age bracket. Go back to your own.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How old are you @ Stick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kids? They were about legal age so its all good :side: I have a lovable face and kind demeanor so its no surprise that older ladies love that :argh: As for the guy, he was a strange one :\

Iceberg lettuce owns


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> fuck off, that's my age bracket. Go back to your own.


:side:



Invincible said:


> How old are you @ Stick.


19


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 19


Hogging it all, just like NSW in cricket. :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

19 is not too far from 17, see ? SEE ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

N-N-N-N-Nineteen.

Paul 'Stick's Stick' Hardcastle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a heck of a workout today: 1 hour in the gym this morning and a 90 minute jog in the evening.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I need to start running again. I go through periods of being really motivated and then periods where i couldn't be bothered. In a 'couldn't be bothered' phase atm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It was all a dream.

I used to read word up magazine.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup WCW


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well this is exciting.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Salt n Pepa, Heavy D up in the limousine. 

FUN


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You win for best avatar in the world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

hello


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

isnt he cute? 

missed ya seb <3 whatd ya do?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Seb, haven't talked for a while, how are ya?

And yeah, he owns, Certs. Hows New York, New york?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

hey dudes

yeah i was banned for 'insulting other members'. it was harsh and the other guy was warned for baiting iirc.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL. 

NY is HOT, and we celebrate our independence Saturday so work is mad busy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Good times.

People who report posts amuse me...


Doing anything special for the 4th, Certs?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Friends house for a big BASH (50+ attending) and just chilling Sunday. Gonna kick some ass in beer pong. Start the summer off proper, nah mean?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking Hewitt. down 2 sets to 1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

fucking Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I know. What a prick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Still sore. I'll be getting it checked out later today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

how's your back?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek, you're so magic answering my question before i ask it :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I know, its like all my posts have a time machine.

And Rajah is getting annoyed by me mentioning it so much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao its hard not to mention it


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that doesn't mean we can't bitch about it 8*D

pretty amazing game of tennis here tbh. Hewitt and Roddick are so evenly matched

edit: there we go again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He says there's nothing we can do about it.


----------

